# Call to the Four Lands



## J. Alexander

Play By Post - Call to the Four Lands
This post is being edited to help clarify things for the en world format...sorry for any confusion.



I am currently looking for 3 to 5 individuals who can commit to posting at least once every 48 hours to a campaign setting I have been working on for almost 4 years. Characters will start out at 8th level and can be any of the core classes a player wishes. The world is heavily racist towards non-humans so if you choose to play a elf or a dwarf, etc. be prepared for some major grief. Further magic is considered to be the province of dark powers unless somehow, like with a sorcerer, they are acquired at birth. The only core race not allowed is that of a halfling. Potential players can generate a character by rolling 4d6 8 times at www.invisiblecastle.com and dropping the lowest score. I am really looking for individuals who like to play simple, basic characters. In the world there is more political and economic intrigue and plots than dungeon crawling, so a willingness to role-play and interact with other characters and npc's is very vital.

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at Jalexan134@aol.com.

Thanks
J.


----------



## Rhun

I would definitely be interested in your campaign...I've been looking for an opportunity to play either a Cleric or Wizard character.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Cleric/Wizards*

Rhun,

Both are always needed in a party of course.....as to clerics they are slightly different....some 2000 years ago a massive war among the gods of good and the gods of evil occuried on the heels of an invasion of strong humaniod armies from the north. As a result of this war, the human lands in what is now the Valley of Light, and those lands to the southeast and southwest of it were overun and the old human kingdoms all but oblierated. This lasted some 200 years (can not recall the precise time line) at which point the surviving clerics of the good gods banded together to form "The Light" and began to combat and eventually overthrow the northern invaders. As a result there is no chief or principal deity to worshop. Clerics, unless you play a cleric of one of the human lands not associated with the Light, worship the "light" in general. 

The best way to describe it is to think of the formation of the Catholic Church with it's various saints. The older gods who surrendered much of their power to form the light are worhsipped as saints,,,think Saint Athena, Saint Thor, etc. So you can be a cleric of the light yet chose an order dedicated to a patron saint which defines your access to diving magic....Hope this is not to muddled.

Magic as it was used by the northern invaders to supress and overrun the human kingdoms is highly frowened upon by the church. Indeed some 500 years ago, magic was declared illegal by the church and the once famous schools of magic were sacked/closed down or destoryed with the magic users themselves being burned at the stake as heretics. To this day, arcane magic is very hard to find and most will not admit to being an arcane spell caster as it will often cost them their life.

If you will send me an email address, I will send you a 30 some odd page background on the Four lands which will help you get a better idea of the political,religious climate...

hope this has helped...

J.


----------



## Scotley

Sounds like great fun. I will start to work on a Rogue or Ranger. Perhaps some of both.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=678587


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> If you will send me an email address, I will send you a 30 some odd page background on the Four lands which will help you get a better idea of the political,religious climate...





Excellent, thank you. Please send to:

mperson <at> iwon <dot> com


One question...if arcane magic is frowned upon by the church, how would we work having a wizard and cleric in the same party?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Party Dynamics*

Actually it is not that difficult,,,,most of the clerics of the light are simple parish priestes with very limited access to domains....think of your local priest or pastor simply going thru life tending his congregation. There are religious orders and militan orders devoted to variouis casues some of which are the supression of magic. It would be up to the two player characters to find common ground so to speak and establish their working relationship. Not all clerics are going to be rabidly anti-magic..some in fact will be more tolerant. In fact the four great militant orders of church knighs have special dispensation to practice arcane magic and they must learn from someone...So in short it depends on who you wish to play your character and how blantant the mage in the party is in his use of magic.....even by church standards the use of arcane magic to defeat a demon plaguing a small town. can not be all that bad.....hope that helps

j


----------



## Rhun

It does make more sense now...I'm getting a very "Deryni Series" feel out of what you've said so far. Don't know if you've read any of those books, but the game sounds like it has a lot in common.


----------



## Scotley

*Quick Questions*

How are we doing hit points? Standard starting gold for 8th level?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Books*

Yes i am a huge fan of the series and several of the kingdoms and place names have been borrowed from that series.....The actual name the Four Lands comes from the geographic divison of the races in Terry Brooks "Shannara" series...a concept i liked and decided to use...so you have elves in the west, dwarves in the east, humans in the center and demi humans in the north.........but be prepared the world is huge.....from the human borderlands on the northern border to the soutlands on the sea some several thousand miles seperate them with the contient being  some 2000 miles wide from the east to west borderland.

You will also find similarites from several other fantasy books and they are infact clues to the places and the kingdoms to those who have read the series. Also there is the simple fact that even as creative as i am at times, i find it hard and difficult to come up entirely original names for countries and cities...thus the use from books in order to give clues to the savy player character.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Gold/Hit Points*

Roll your hit points on invisible castle....but you total hitpoints have to be at least 70 percent of the maximum available to you so keep rolling till you break that 70 percent barrier..

As for gold......that is going to be dependent on class and race......and to a large extent upon you in your choice of backgrounds...it is permissable, that is if you want to write up a detailed history jusfying it, for a character to be of noble birth and even in direct line of sucession to a major holding......or to come from a rich mercantile family...etc....So for the sake of equiping you characters you may take anything within reason as long as you can and are willing to justify how you got it and why you have it in writing to the dm....I am huge on character background and history which allows me as a dm to tailor things to the players and allows me to decide if a character is acting within his personailty and backgound,,,things upon which bonus xp will be awarded..but please no +5 holy flaming dancing vorpal swords.


----------



## Scotley

Okay, I rolled several times without getting to 70% so I finally asked for 10 rolls and the first one came up to 42 which is my 70%. If you pull Bertrand you'll see all the rolls. Here's the first one from that batch of 10 and a link to the whole batch.  

2d6+5d8+8-> [4,5,6,3,2,8,6,8] = (42)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=678660


----------



## Rhun

I'll keep my eyes open for your "Four Lands" document...it sounds like I will need that before I can come up with anything but the most basic background.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Four Lands Document*

Here is an attached msword file entitled "The Four Lands"...please forgive the spelling errors etc...as it is still very much a work in progress...hopes this helps you out....


----------



## Dracomeander

This sounds like an interesting world. I'll have to take a look at the doc file to come up with a background, but the concept I'm looking at now would be a Swashbuckler / Bard combo of some sort, if you would allow the Swashbuckler from Complete Warrior. Otherwise, I'll probably build a straight Bard.


----------



## J. Alexander

*draco*

yes a swashbuckler is permitted....as you read in the doc...shipping and shipbuilding is very advanced...think napelonic era ships without the guns.....the contintent is much like  the horn of africa in that the north is landlock but the remaining three sides are subjuect to water commerce/raids....there are a few kinddoms that are very much nautical based.


----------



## Canaan

I love the Shannara series.  Will you have a similar concept for Druids as Terry Brooks had?  I saw a write up of them in a Dragon Magazine.  I believe they were sorcerer based.  Is there a similar organization in your world?

Either way, I would like to play a Druid (Shannara Druid or not.)  Just let me know.  The world, in any event, sounds very interesting.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Map*

I am having trouble getting the map to load from campaign cartagrapher,,,so if you have a copy of it or are able to read cartagrapher maps, let me know and i will send you the rough draft created by a friend of mine.

A general description of the know human lands start with the borderlands running east and west across the northern edge of the contitnet for some 3000 miles. Below it is a series of lands called the Unclaimed/wild lands then in the center of the continent you have the valley of the light...some 1000miles east and west and some 2000 miles north and south. To the east of the valley you have the Eastlands which are held by Gnomes and Dwarves. to the west of the valley  you have teh Westlands claimed by the Eleven and Faierie Folk. South of the valley you have a series of human lands who are outside the theocracy but still hold to it's religion. Along the southern edge of the continent, underneath bot the westlands and the eastlands are also a series of human kingdoms, empires etc. From North to South the continet runs some 5000 miles.....There are two prinicipal means of transporation, one is by the river of light which run thru the valley roughtly divivding it in half with tribituaries feeding off of it running east/west. Think of the mississippi river but enlarging it width to an average of 1.5 miles and at places some 3 miles in width. also you have the great trade road running all the way from the borderlands to a port at the southen edge of the contient. This road (description can be found in the four lands document" is an average width of 100 feet and runs more or less straight as an arrow. Every days march along the road finds a rest area some 500x500 feet of paved stone with a stone corral. Every 3 days journey along the road generally finds a way station or inn.


hope this is helpful.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Druids*

The true 64k question in a campaign entitled "The Four Lands"

Read the relgion section in the above attachement called "The Four Lands"

In a nutshell, and not much is known about "Druids" is that they are the priests of the Old Religion, the first religion of man. They worship the seasons, nature and the elements. They are in many respects much like the druids of the shannarra series in that they do bridge the gulf bewteen humans, demi humans and humanoids and have interaction with all. As a player character class they will have some unique feats and powers as well as spell that one does not normally associate with druids. The downside of being a druid is that you are "outside the light" and unless you can really defend yourself, have tons of cash hire a good lawyer, or the protection of a powerful noble and or diplomatic status you could well find yourself in trouble.


----------



## Fenris

This does sound interesting. I'll toss my hat in as well. I'll shoot for a fighter type.

Once I have digested the background a bit better, I 'll firm him up. A ship's marine sounds like it might work well. But I'll ruminate a bit.

And I have CC2. Last I knew there was a free CC viewer out there that anyone could download and view  CC maps.

My stat roll: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=679130


HP: Modjan HP roll 3 (10d10=75)  I had to roll three times to hit the min!

[sblock]
	
	




		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Modjan Ravensblight
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter
[B]Race:[/B] Human, Westmarch
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Old Religion (Njord)

[B]Str:[/B]  20(18) +5 (XXp.) [B]Level:[/B] 10       [B]XP:[/B] XXXX
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +10/+5    [B]HP:[/B] 105 (10d10+30)
[B]Con:[/B] 16 +3 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +10     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 +0 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +x    +3    +X    +X    +1    21
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +3    +3    +X    +X    +1    24 (w/ shield)
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      7    +3          +10
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +3          +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longspear                 +17/+12    1d8+11        20x3
      Crit                                  (1d8+11)X3 +2d10+2d8       
Shortsword                +16/+11   1d6+10     19-20x2
Shortbow, Comp            +14/+9     1d6+3        20x3
  Rapid Shot              +12/+12/+7   1d6+3        20x3

[B]Languages:[/B] Trade Language, Northern Gaullic, Old Toungue, Southern Gaullic, Northern Illum.

[B]Abilities:[/B] XXXX

[B]Feats:[/B] Simple and Martial Weapons, All Armors and Shields, Weapon Focus (longspear), Power Attack, Cleave,
 Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Weapon Specilization (longspear), Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus (shortsword), Weapon Specialization (Shortsword)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 55       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Climb                      5    +4          +9 (+11 with a rope)
Intimidate                 10   +0          +10
Jump                      5   +4   +0     +9
Kn: Geography      cc      5    +2          +7
Profession (Sailor)cc      5    +2          +7
Ride                       4    +3          +7
Swim                       7    +4          +11
Use Rope cc                5    +3          +8 

[B]Equipment:                      Cost  Weight[/B]
Mithral breastplate  +2              8,350gp   XXlb
Large darkwood shield +1          1,257gp   XXlb
Darkwood Longspear +2             8,395gp   XXlb
   Shocking burst, thundering
Shortsword +1                             2,310gp
Shortbow Comp (Mighty+2) +1    2,525gp   XXlb
20 arrows w/ quiver
Gauntet's of Orge Stength         4,000gp
Ring of Protection +1                 2,000gp
3x Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds  900gp
Backpack
10 days of iron rations
Rope
woolen cloak
bedroll
30 gp 

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] 27,000gp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 32
[B]Height:[/B] 6'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 220lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair

*Appearance:* Modjan is a large man, with the fair complexion that identifies him as a Westmarcher right away. He has broad shoulders and is heavily muscled, but walks with the lightness of a sailor. The brashness of youth has left him and his face carries a full beard. He is in the primes of manhood, the inexperiance of youth is gone, and the weight of age does not yet press upon him. Canny green eyes peer out, and can scan a field of battle in a heartbeat. Yet, once in a tavern his stern vissage is gone as if by magic, replaced with a smile as big as the sea. he loves to sit and tell and listen to stories, especially of the old gods, and of other lands. His hearty laugh is heard rooms away, but if you face him across the battlefield, few can satnd to stare at those eyes. Here is not a shieldbiter, who whips himself into a frenzy, but a calculating warrior who simple fights hard and refuses to lose. 

*Background:* Modjan Ravensblightwas the thrird son of a stout family of farmers that lived up the fjord from the small fishing village of Njordfath, in a northern area of the Mestmarch. Growing rye and barely, with a few sheep, goats and pigs they lived a simple life. Most of the villagers were fishermen and most boys learned to sail and haul in a net early on. Modjan helped out on his family's farm, but he always loved to go down and listen to the atories of the fishermen. He loved to hear tales of the sea, of raiding and of war. Being the third son farming wasn't going to be his future anyway. As soon as he was able he join the crew of a merchant's ship and sailed to sea. He enjoyed seeig new places and cultures and picked up a few other languages along the way. One thing that took  him by surpirse was the Light and it's strength. Modjan had grown up in the old ways as the entire village had, worshipping the Gods, especially Njord who watches over all the sailors and fishermen. So Modjan had a few early learning experiances with the Light, ones he was lucky to escape with his freedom and life from. He know refers to "Saint" Njord when out of his home village. Much like the other Westmarchers, he has learned to adapt to the southern's ways, and at least speak in a manner that doesn't draw attention to his beliefs. It wasn't long though before war broke out, as it always does in the Four Lands. Modjan was aboard the merchant cutter _Wave Dragon_ when she was made a privateer for the Marches. Being a burly lad (although at this point he was young man) from his farm days, he was assigned to the newly formed ships marines. Modjan hadn't really fought much before, just the wolves that wopuld come down during winter and the occaisonal mountain troll. But all the villagers would turn out for those. Fortunately, they did not see too much action early on and there was Olaf. Olaf was the first mate on the _Dragon_ and had served in many wars for the Westmarch on land. He took Modjan under his wing and whipped him into fighting shape pretty quickly. Modjan was a quick learner and with his size and hearty build from the farm as well as nimble feet from years of sailing, he turned into a very adept warrior quickly.

Modjan found the life of amarine exciting. He excelled in combat, he became skilled with many weapons and was the first over the side. The _Wave Dragon_ was a very successful ship and won commendations among the fleet. The war did not last forever though, as thankfully they didn't. Modjan had a taste for war now though and being a simple sailor wasn't enough. He went back to the quaint village of Njorthfath for a bit. He visited his family and friends. Things didn't change in that small, remote fjord though. This time it was Modjan who was telling the stories in the tavern, small children listeing to him tell of far off lands, exciting battles and other adventures. But village life did not suit him. He thought briefly of buying a farm (he had amde a good living through spoils as a marine) and taking a wife. There were many young women who did not hide their desire who a wealthy and exciting husband. But war had bitten Modjan, and bidding his family goodbye, he set out again. This time to the army.

War is never far away, especially in the Borderland lands. And a man who knows his way around a spear is always in demand. So Modjan found himself on patrols in the Brotherhood along the border with the northlands. He spent four long years there on the border. As much as he had learned from Olaf, it was barely enough to keep him alive here. But Modjan trusted to Njord and especially these days to Tyr and Thor. The Brotherood is a tough group, but you learn fast or you die. Modjan did learn fast and picked up many of the tricks the Brotherhood used. He emerged from the border a crafty warrior, but he had become harder as well. The border changes a man. Modjan was successful on the border. He was no noble though and would never lead and large company of men in the army, though he was put in charge of patrols often. 
But Modjan's heart was at sea. He grew up always in sight of the blue waters of the fjord and that was where Njord wanted him to be. So Modjan left the border to rejoin the marines in the next war. By the time  this war ended Modjan was one of the most experianced marine in the fleet, and he often found himself training young sailors fresh off the farm. But with war ended Modjan went looking for more excitment. He wandered the southern lands for a bit, but soon found himself aboard _The Retribution_, sailing back towards home. Njord had always been kind toward him Modjan thought with a smile. So he stands on borad the ship, not a noble, or a commander. He is simple a warior. One of the many who have served along the borders. 10 years of nearly constant warfare have toughened him up. He is a verteran who doesn't shirk at combat, who trusts to his arm and weapon and has stared death in the eye enough to not blink anymore. Yet Modjan isn't a fool, he knows enough of war to know when to runand when to stand and fight.

Over the course of his long years, Modjan has acquired a collection of fine weapons. Some were bought, some traded for and some taken in war or privateering.
He was given a beautiful breastplate made of elven silver by one of the last captains he served under as captain of the marines. It was a beautiful piece of work and Modjan had an artist etch sea scenes in it along with Njord symbols. It was so light, even though it was metal that it weighed no more than the leather worn by sailors, so Modjan was safe to wear it on the ship. he renamed it Njord's Faith.

One day while on patrol with the Brotherhood, Modjan became seperated from the rest of his group. He soon found himself wandering the Deadlands. While there he wandered into some hills, and came across a large cave. Drawn into it by a desire he did not understand, Modjan found himslef face to face with a giant. Being a follower of the Asgardians, he immediately drew his weapon. But the giant just laughed. "You have no need of those my friend" he boomed out. Modjan had found the home of the jotun druid Lurthuin. Modjan apologized, here was a preist of the old ways and, giant or no, should be respected and not attacked within his own home. For Lurthuin was a worshipper of of the Asgardians as well, and was not evil. Lurthuin gave Modjan a pair of gifts for his wisdom to not attack him. Gifts to help keep a follower of the old ways safe. He gave him a spear made from a strange ebony wood. Along with this was a shield made from the same wood with a boar on the shield. Modjan thanks the giant and took the boar as his symbol. The shield he named Boarhide and the spear he named Sky Lightning of the Allfather because Lurthuin taught him secret runes that would make the spear crackle with lightnign and boom with thunder. "The power and might of nature is within your hand now, young Modjan" said Lurthuin, "use it well and may we meet again upon the plains of Gladshiem".
[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien

I'd like to play a human knight: a Knight of the Light.  I imagine a paladin (or fighter), but one with a past that darkens his standing in his order.  On a quest to redeam himself, perhaps, or to find himself?  Thus he will be more tolerant of non-human races and wizardry than most of his fellow knights.

[sblock=character implementation, subject to change] Anniston Van Aalorn, LG Male Human Paladin[10]

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=679254
STR 18
DEX 13
CON 13+1@4th=14
INT 14
WIS 11+1@8th=12
CHA 16

hitpoints: 73 + 19 = 92
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=679312
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=684517 

Skills: 65 total
Animal Handling: 5+3=8
Diplomacy: 13+7=20
Heal: 4+1=5
Knowledge, Nobility: 8+2=10
Knowledge, Religion: 5+2=7
Profession, Lawyer: 4+1=5
Ride: 13+3=16
Sense Motive: 13+1=14

Languages: Illum, Northern Illum, Northern Gaullic

Feats:
[1] Combat Expertise
[1] Dodge
[3] Endurance
[6] Mounted Combat
[9] Improved Disarm

Spells prepared (unless otherwise specified):
     Magic Weapon
     Protection from Evil
     Bull's Strength

Appearance:

Anniston is tall and athletic (6' 200lbs), handsome in a noble-ish sort of way, strong chin, wavy dark brown hair cut short, calm honest-looking brown eyes, clean shaven, carries himself with confidence, well spoken.  He wears a heavy brown pilgrim's cloak with an iron holy symbol of the Light showing plain as day (your experienced eye determines that there is some kind of light or medium armor under the cloak, but it is well concealed).  He carries a cudgel that he uses as a walking stick and he looks like he knows how to use it.  When travelling he has a light pack on his back and a battered shield slung over his shoulder.  He could be a noble out roughing it on a religeous pilgrimage, or he could be a monk or priest of some sort.

History:

Anniston Van Aalorn is of noble birth, the second son of an honorable family in the Northwarden famous for its powerful knights.  He grew up with all of the advantages, but was spared the familial responsibilities that fell primarily to his older brother, Robert, a preeminent ranger knight of the Brotherhood.  

He always felt a connection to the Church of the Light and in his heart he knew he was destined to serve the faith.  As a boy he felt called to an ordained life, but his body was built for combat and his father pushed his "saintly" son into the Order of the Light, rather than allow him to enter the priesthood.  His early career was brilliant.  His skills as a paladin were identified early and encouraged by both the priesthood and the Order of the Light.  

While still a young man he was sent south to the Valley of Light so that his religious formation could be properly maintained.  Eventually he was accepted into the Order of the Defenders of the Faith.  In addition to his martial duties, Anniston was trained as a diplomat and lawyer by his charge and mentor, the Monsignor Nicolai d’Varlier.  Thus groomed by the monsignor, Anniston participated in various diplomatic missions of the Church.  

Anniston Van Aalorn was on a promising career path with the Defenders of the Faith due to both his ability and the political influence that could be brought to bear on his behalf by various Borderlords. For over three years he was considered to be an eventual contender for the Preceptorship of the order itself which caused much grumbling and discontent among the various factions of the valley in the southern lands. Assigned to escort a senior prelate to an important meeting, Anniston and Primate Korlon, were ambushed by unknown parties. As the guards fell defending the Primate, Anniston successfully won free and fought his way back to the Primate’s side just before a figure struck from the shadows laying the Primate on death's door. Seeing their prey fallen, the attackers quickly vanished rather than face the wrath of a Paladin in fury.

Giving what aid he could to the Primate, Anniston proved unable to save his life, despite calling forth his own healing powers. With the death of the Primate, a huge outcry was raised by Anniston’s foes from within and without the church. A trial was held but despite obviously biased and manufactured evidence the ecclesiastical court ruled that while the Knight Anniston did fail in his charge of protecting the Primate, dereliction of duty and malfeasance could not be proven beyond reasonable doubt. Having failed his charge, the court further ruled, the Knight Anniston was to be suspended from the order and charged with presenting proof of his innocence by either proof of divine favor or bringing the individual responsible for the Primate’s death to justice. 

Many pressed for Anniston to be forcibly released from his vows and remanded to the civil courts for prosecution but this movement failed. Unwilling to return to his family in disgrace, Anniston chose to make his way as best he could.  He would seek the proof he needed to rejoin his brethren.

Anniston was forced to relinquish his sword as a symbol that he no longer had the right to bear arms in the name of the Defenders of the Faith.  Furthermore, his tabard was confiscated and his shield was ceremoniously stripped of the coat of arms that signified a full member of the order in good standing.  Thus he no longer enjoyed the rights and privileges he might have had while serving under that banner.  As he was still technically a member of the order he was allowed to keep his signet ring which attested that his vows were intact.

Before leaving, Anniston went to visit his mentor and friend, the Monsignor Nicolai d’Varlier in his lavish apartments overlooking the city.

Nicolai received him, saying, “Anni, you are like a son to me.  If I could execute the atonement myself you know I would do it.  But the Archbishop himself has signed the order and none may release this sentence save His Grace.”

“I know you would, Father.  Do not trouble yourself so.” Anniston said gently, taking the old man’s hands in his own.

Nicolai continued, “Of course you still have your family armor, but I see they have stripped your shield.  Do not fear, my boy, there remain many here who know your heart is true and will remember this day as an injustice.  The Light will ensure that you find friends when you need them.  Take this.” Nicolai hands Anniston a sealed leather sleeve used to transport and protect important documents. “It is a letter written in my own hand bearing my personal seal.  Use it if you need help.”

“Thank you, my friend.  But I cannot accept it.  If this letter should fall into the wrong hands you would suffer.”

A well-tended fire begins to reveal itself in Nicolai’s voice, “Nonsense, I can take care of myself.  I insist that you take it.  It will bring me some measure of peace and I could not bear it if you left with nothing.”

“Very well, I will take it,” replied Anniston, pushing the envelope deep into his pack.

“What else can I do for you, my son?” asked the priest.

“I ask only your blessing,” Anniston said as he kneels before the monsignor.

“Of course you will have my blessing, and my prayers, but there must be something more I can do.  You have only to name it and you will have it if it is in my power to give.”

Anniston pauses in thought and then says, “I have no sword.  You have spoken to me often of your journeys as a mendicant priest in your youth.  I ask for your walking stick, which according to your stories has served you faithfully and perhaps will serve me as well.  In any case it will remind me of you and the reason for this journey that I must make.”

Nicolai steps back in surprise, “All these years I have kept it to remind me of my younger days.  But it does not wish to sit in a corner gathering dust.  I can see that it was meant for greater things.”

Nicolai retrieves the walking stick which is too short to be a proper quarterstaff and perhaps a bit too heavy as well.  It is a heavy wooden cudgel, able to be wielded with one hand or two.  Its age is shown clearly by its darkened color and by its handle worn smooth from countless hands, but it is still sturdy and hard as iron, carved with religious symbols of Saint Cuthburt and of the Light.  It is a rugged walking stick of the sort that a poor pilgrim might use on his journey.  Nicolai continues, “You know from my stories that this cudgel is special.  It is said that this is a finger bone from Saint Cuthburt.”  He points to a light-colored bump in the wood, no longer recognizable as bone or anything else for that matter; it might just as well be a knot in the wood.  “I have tried, but it resists any attempt to accept an enchantment.  Nor could I obtain any information through divination.  It is said that miracles have been attributed to this relic, though in my experience I know of only one power: when the Light is channeled through it, the cudgel is surely endowed by the spirit of Saint Cuthbert.  Take it, with my blessing.  And now you must go, my friend.  Go in the Light; may it ever show you the way through the darkness.”

Equipment:

Travel Essentials in pack (food, drink, comb, mirror, flint/steel, eating knife, etc)
A fair amount of coin
Iron holy symbol of the Light
Everburning Torch, in convenient carrying pouch
Signet Ring, The Eternal Order of the Defenders of the Faith
Letter from Monsignor Nicolai d’Varlier (contents unknown)
Large Steel Shield +2 (4159gp)

Cudgel of Saint Cuthburt (relic, value unknown)
-- Non-magical, 1d8 damage, x2 crit, can be used one-handed or two-handed.
-- Special power: As a swift action, the wielder can expend one turn undead attempt to cause the weapon to be under the effect of a Bless Weapon spell (as per the 1st level Paladin spell) for 1 minute per divine spellcasting level of the user.

Armor of the Hand (family heirloom item)
-- Full Plate Armor (1650gp)
-- Enhancement +3 (9000gp)
-- Mithral (9000gp)
-- Glamered (2700gp)
-- Silent Moves (3750gp)
-- Total cost: 26,100gp

History of the Armor of the Hand:

Primate Porton, in his wisdom, drew upon the might and resources of the lands under the Light and beyond.  From the province of Northwarden in the warring and schismatic Borderlands, in the year of the Light 812, he called Freyadin Van Aalorn, now known as Freyadin the Hand, to serve the Light.  The Knight Freyadin become known by all to be selflessly loyal to the Primate and to the Light.  In the fullness of time, Primate Porton recognized the service of Freyadin and took him into his inner circle.  Their relationship was an enigma.  Freyadin did not take the holy orders but he served Primate Porton as body guard, diplomat, and trusted councilor.  So unusual was his role and so trusted their relationship, that eventually the Primate created a title for Freyadin that had never been used before and has not been used since: The Hand.  As The Hand, Freyadin was allowed to carry out personal directives from the Primate and had considerable latitude with respect to executing this office.  When speaking as The Hand, ex cathedra, it was understood that Freyadin represented the office of the Primacy.  It is widely considered among ecclesiastical historians that as a result of this influence, the primacy of Porton became more secular in its precedent. 

In gratitude for this service, Primate Porton commissioned an exquisite suit of full plate armor, made primarily of mithral.  This suit was fashioned with enchantments such that the wearer could change the appearance of the armor.  The armor was further enchanted to not make any sound when moving.  Thus the wearer could appear to be and sound as if he were wearing simple robes or even the finest of courtly dress and yet always remain diligent and able to discharge his knightly duties.

As a gift from his father upon being accepted into the Eternal Order of the Defenders of the Faith, Anniston Van Aalorn, Freyadin's direct descendant 10 generations later, now wears the armor.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Knights/Paladins*

Either is a great choice in this world....true paladins are rare and thus command an influece far beyond their levels within the social/religious/political circles....think of a paladin as being the one honest man in parliment among such a huge body of knights.....

Keeping in mind that magic that is arcane magic used in combat is rare, it more or less comes down to hack and slash in battle which is why the knights and fighters have such a high level of influence etc....


----------



## Rath Lorien

*Aalorn*

Check the initial character implementation in my post above.  This will give some idea of what I'm shooting for, but I expect it will see some modification.  Additional background forthcomming.  I read your comments above on starting gold, but I'm still not sure what we should be doing for magic items.  Does this world have standard access to magic items?  Is there a character or flavor to magic items that we should know about?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Magic Items*

ACtually magic items do abound in this word but mostly in the form of family heirlooms or items found in hidden caches....when the wizards were thrown out of the Valley they did take their books and such that were not destroyed. Then you have magic items etc created for the church for use by it's Knight's, clerics, prelates etc....so equip you character in a standard mode. the only truly rare magic items will be those that have to have a magic user create or are class specific to magic users... but for a frame of reference say magic items in the amount bewteen 15k and 20k gold pieces in any combination will be acceptable...just remeber if your gonna spend 20k on a sword etc or have 20 1000gp items be prepared to have it explained in your character sheet. Should you need to go over that amount, email me and we can discuss it...as long as it does not allow for a bullet proof character or drastically unbalances the game then i will proably allow it,,,if at some point in the future an item proves to be a detriment etc then there are always thievs with sticky fingers to help solve the problem..or a greedy prelate who may want it ,,or a power hunger lord etc......

Todd


----------



## J. Alexander

*Aalorn*

Looks good to me so far.....


----------



## Rhun

I plan on submitting a Cleric of The Light, probably of St. Hieroneous. Not 100% sure yet, but should have something concrete by Monday.


----------



## J. Alexander

*DM Comment*

(wicked evil laughter)  I wonder just how much fun i can have with a cleric of saint H. in the party (wicked evil laughter)

So far all the charcters submitted look good...they appear to be simple, direct and more or less old fahsion,,,which is really what works best in this world.....instead of the endless stacking and maxing out.....looking forward to seeing them in play


----------



## Scotley

My Ranger 6/Rogue 2 is coming along nicely and I should have a draft up Monday or Tuesday at the outside.


----------



## Rath Lorien

*Aalorn*

Check out the new and improved character implementation (above).  It now includes some character background.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rath's Background*

For Rath
[sblock]The background is suitable and works well.......for the record though the Brotherhood is made up of ranger knights instead of paladins...so there is a huge rift bewteen rangers and paladins......and rangers and the order of light also.....and your right a father would very well secure the family by having his heir invovled in the powers and military organization of the north while sending a second son to gain power and prestiage in another order...good job there....[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Money*

The monetary system of this wold is based on the silver penny (100 to the gold piece). All sums in the dmg for standard equipemnt should be calcualted using a silver piece in place of a gold piece........this should not really make a big difference in the intial equiping of your character but as the adventure begins, prices will be based in silver and copper pieces...gold is simply not used by common people....even merchants......the one kicker is this...magic items will not have their cost converted to silver pieces...reflecting the tight control of magic and its scaricty other than as divinely created items etc.....


----------



## J. Alexander

*Canaan - History*

For Canaan

[sblock]Having been initaited into the elder druid's, you were assigned the task of gathering information/items/monies that are currently being held by various agents/embassay scattered across the four lands. While not a typical assignement, it was made clear to you that is was very important as you would be securing items/moneis/information/etc that needs to be removed to a more secure enviroment. 

In order to facilitate this task you have been given a small heavily carved (celtic engravings) rosewood box. The box measures some 8inches in lenght by 6 in width by 5 in depth. The box an obvious top but no obvisous opening or seem. When given to you, the box was keyed to your aura and fingerprint and you open it by tracing the celtic engraving of a tree. It is explained to you that anything placed in the box will be transported to an identical box  held by your new superior (Cirrus Oakwand).LIkewise letters and instructions  can be placed in the box and sent you and upon their arrival you feel a warming senesation in your right hand.

Taking port from eastmarch you have sailed down the eastern seaborad and around the D'shai empire arriving at the Confederation Port of Brightlaw. There you rested and reprovinnished yourself for the trip up the western seaboard, past the eleven coast where you are set to arrive at the principal port of Westmarch. From there you are to take the great military road eastward until you arrive back in the old Forrest. It is estimated that this journey will take you some 18 to 24 months.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan

*Jaroth Urkas (Character Sheet--subject to change)*

Jaroth Urkas, N Male Human Sorc[7]. ElD[3]

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=679180
STR 10
DEX 13
CON 13
INT 13+1@4th=14
WIS 16
CHA 17+1@8th=18 (+4 cloak) = 22

hitpoints: 40 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=680583 + http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=684649

*Armor Class:*

Normal: 11

+ 4 if _shield_ is active (shield bonus)*
+ 6 if _greater mage armor_ is active (armor bonus)*
+ 4 if _barkskin_ is active (natural armor bonus)*
+50% miss chance if _greater invisibility_ is active*

* These enhancements stack

Flat-Footed: -1
Touch: 11 + 4 (if shield is active) + 50% miss chance (if _greater invisibility_ is active)

_Initiative:_ +5

*Saves:*

Fort: 4 + 1(con) +4 (resist) = 9
Ref:  4 + 1(dex) +4 (resist) = 9
Will: 10 + 3(wis) +4 (resist) = 17

*Attacks:* BAB: +7, dam: 1d6+1 18-20x2 (masterwork silver scimitar)

*Skills:* 65 total (+synergies, feats, ability mods and magic items) (My earlier calculation was wrong because I didn't include skill points for being human)

Bluff: 5 (11)
Concentration: 6 (9)
Diplomacy: 5 (17)
Gather Information: 1 (6)
Hide: 0 (6)
Knowledge, Arcana: 10 (12)
Knowledge, History: 5 (10)
Knowledge, Nature: 5 (7)
Listen: 0 (5)
Move Silently: 0 (6)
Search: 5 (7)
Sense Motive: 5 (8)
Spellcraft: 10 (14)
Spot: 0 (5)
Survival:  2 (7)

Languages: Old Tongue, Northern Illum, Dwarven

*Feats:*

[1] Eschew Materials
[1] Improved Initiative
[3] Negotiator
[6] Skill Focus: Knowledge, History
[9] Extend Spell
Item Familiar (bonus feat)

*Special Abilities:*

_Communication:_  At 1st level, the Elder Druid can invoke _tongues_ and _comprehend languages_ on himself as the spells of the same name, at will.  This is a spell-like ability.

_Druid Fire:_  Once per day per two Elder Druid class levels, as a standard action, the Elder Druid can summon forth a plane of white hot flames similar to a _burning hands_ spell.  This attack takes the form of a 40-foot-long semi-circular burst of fire that deals damage equal to 1d6 per Elder Druid class level plus the Elder Druid's Wisdom modifier.  Creatures in the area of effect can make a Reflex save (DC 20 + Elder Druid's Wisdom modifer) to take half damage.  The fire can affect incorporeal and ethereal creatures, and spell resistance does not apply.  This is a supernatural ability.

_Sense Magic:_  At 3rd level, the Elder Druid can _detect magic_ and _read magic_ as the spells of the same name, at will.  This is a spell-like ability.


*Spells Known:* 9/5/4/3/2/1

0-6/day _amanuensis, arcane mark, launch item, mage hand, prestidigitation, mending, light, disrupt undead, message_ [DC 16]; 1st-8/day _ entangle, ebon eyes, identify, magic missile, shield_ [DC 17]; 2nd-8/day _protection from arrows, detect thoughts, see invisibility, darkvision, barkskin_ [DC 18]; 3rd-7/day _greater mage armor, protection from energy, call lightning_ [DC 19]; 4th-6/day _ice storm, invisibility greater_ [DC 20]; 5th-4/day _commune with nature_ [DC 20]

*Possessions:*

_Shroud of the Hadeshorn:_  Jaroth wears a magical cloak given him on initiation into his Order.  It grants him a +4 enhancement bonus to charisma, a +4 resistance bonus to saves, a +5 enhancement bonus to move silently and hide checks, and a constant _endure elements_ effect.  The _Shroud of the Hadeshorn_ is not unique, but each member of the Order of the Elder Druids wears one.  They were initially created as relics of the Order by its founders in a ritual meant to bond the wearer to the Order's timeless call.  Each shroud was dipped into the black waters of the magical pool, the Hadeshorn, in the center of the Old Forrest.  A ritual was performed that infused the magics of the pool into the shrouds, thereby providing their enhancements, but also their curse.  All Elder Druids are bound to return to the Hadeshorn when their final time has come, there to remain for all eternity to provide timeless advice to future generations of Elder Druids, forever robbed of their just rewards in the afterlife.  In the Hadeshorn, their souls are tormented as the droning press of time whittles away their sanity.  Some become insane and others become terrors to horrific to behold.  But should a living Elder Druid ever need the advice of the Ancients, it is to the Hadeshorn that one goes.

_Darkrazor:_  Darkrazor has a "bad boy" complex.  It thinks its all tough (hence its chosen name), but it would rather examine rare runes or substances than fight, if it had its druthers.  No matter how hard Jaroth tries to convince Darkrazor to embrace its inner nerdiness, Darkrazor's stubborn demeanor won't allow it to.  Many a time, Jaroth has been in the middle of a life or death battle when Darkrazor would see something interesting and Jaroth would hear in his head, "pardon me, Jaroth, but what's that over there?"

"What?" Jaroth would think back to Darkrazor nearly failing to dodge a blow.

"That shiny, sparkly thing over there, behind the ogre with the two-handed waraxe--oooo, watch that axe!--Is that alchemical silver?" 

Jaroth would roll his eyes, "O be quiet! I'm trying not to bleed on the stone floor.  Pay attention!"

Darkrazor is Jaroth's item familiar.  Jaroth has invested his life energy into Darkrazor.  Darkrazor has increased sapience and the following ability scores: Int: 12, Wis: 12, Cha: 16.  It can see and hear in a 60-foot radius as if it were a creature and grants Jaroth the _alertness_ feat.  Darkrazor communicates with Jaroth telepathically in a recognizable language out to 120 feet and can speak audibly in Common.  It can speak, read, and understand the Old Tongue.  Darkrazor may also communicate using basic emotions or feelings.  It may try to tell Jaroth of danger, for example, by putting forth a feeling of fear.  It can only communicate in this manner while being carried by Jaroth.  Darkrazor has an Ego Score of 7.  

He wears a hip satchel with a shoulder strap.  In the satchel he carries:

-- 3 flasks of acid, 
-- 4 flasks of alchemist's fire, 
-- 4 sunrods, 
-- 2 tanglefoot bags, 
-- 4 thunderstones 
-- 3 tindertwigs.  

He made these alchemical items using the lore of the old ways, combining the elemental powers of the earth (basically crude science).  This is part of the lore he learned among his order.  He also wears soft leather boots.  He carries a waterskin and his satchel also contains trail rations and flint and steel, several pieces of parchment and ink and quill.  He also carries in his satchel some soap, and eating utensils.  He also carries a rosewood box.  

Brief History:

Jaroth Urkas was orphaned as a toddler.  He was too young to remember what had happened exactly.  All he remembers is flames and his mother screaming for help.  His first real memories are those from his childhood growing up in an Eastland village, raised in a dwarven orphanage.  Being human, and tall for his kind to boot, despite the warmth the dwarves gave him, he never truly felt like he belonged there.  On his 14th birthday, he struck out on his own, guided by his intuition.  Lost and alone in the wilderness, he met a hermit, named Grothe, and became fast friends with him.  Life was tough in the wilderness, but Jaroth and Grothe managed.  Grothe taught him the secrets of the natural world.  Jaroth learned he had a knack for debate and persuasion through argument and logic.  But there was always something different about Jaroth.  He had the spark of magic.  And it soon manifested itself.  

During a terrible hail storm, he and Grothe were caught outdoors.  Soon they were being pelted with apple sized hailstones.  Running for cover, Grothe fell and twisted his ankle.  Jaroth came to his rescue, putting his arms above his head to shield off the hailstones, a shimmer appeared in the air just above his head and the hailstones were smashed onto it.  Jaroth picked up Grothe and carried him all the way back to their cottage.  Grothe was very thankful and supportive of his magical friend thereafter.

Shortly after that incident, Grothe send a message to someone he told Jaroth was "an old friend."  Two weeks later, a dark enigmatic man arrived, draped in a billowing black cowled cloak and black robes.  "This man is Cirrus Oakwand.  Go with him Jaroth.  He will teach you more of the natural ways than I could possibly and he will teach you to hone your natural gifts."

Jaroth was skeptical at first, but over the two weeks that Cirrus stayed with them, he learned to like the man.  He was kind and very knowledgeable about the old ways and the natural world.  He spoke of healing the rifts between the races and safeguarding the old ways for future generations.  At the end of the visit, Jaroth went with him.  After years of study, Jaroth has become a new member of Cirrus Oakwand's order and has donned his own billowing black cowled cloak and robe.

During that time, Jaroth learned the fine art of diplomacy and negotiation and the deep history of The 4 Lands.  "Always be alert for signs of history repeating itself." Cirrus taught him.  "For often you can divine the future by knowing the past."  Jaroth received training with the scimitar, the weapon of choice for the Order of Elder Druids.  And on his initiation, he was given his very own masterfully folded silver scimitar.

As his first mission, Jaroth had to travel to the Old Forrest from the Keep of the Elder Druids far to the south and dip his Scimitar in the waters of the Hadeshorn to awaken it.  It was a harrowing journey fraught with peril.  Jaroth nearly did not survive.  When he arrived at the Hadeshorn, he was plagued by nightmares.  Cirrus warned him to sleep at a distance from the Hadeshorn to avoid its ill effects.  But even at a distance, it called to him in his slumber.  One of the Ancients came to him in dream and revealed a secret.  To this day, Jaroth knows not the meaning of the images the Ancient put in his head.  Were they past or future?

The following morning, Jaroth dipped his scimitar into the waters of the Hadeshorn.  The waters started frothing.  They became turbulent and a moaning was on the wind.  One of the Horrors was stirring within the waters.  Just then, his scimitar was awakened.  Jaroth fled the Hadeshorn, but the memory of the Horror rising from the waters of the Hadeshorn is still with him to this day.

His scimitar revealed its name to him, Darkrazor.  Jaroth bonded himself to Darkrazor and carries Darkrazor with him. 

Jaroth is tall, perhaps 6'3" and leanly built.  Not thin.  Rather, athletic.  He has a short cropped beard and deep blue, penetrating eyes.  He wears the weight of his 32 years heavily.


----------



## J. Alexander

*History - Rath*

For Rath
[sblock]Anniston Van Aalorn was on a promising carrer path with the Defenders of the Faith due to both his ability and the political influence that could be brought to bear on his behalf by various Borderlords. For over three years he was considered to be an eventual contender for the Preceptorship of the order itself which caused much grumbling and discontent among the knights/patariachs/and prelates of the valley and southern lands. Assigned to escourt a senior prelate to an important meeting, Anniston and Primate Korlon, were ambushed by unknown parties. As the guards fell defending the Primate, Annison successfully won free and fought his way back to the Primates side just before a figure struck from the shadows laying the Primate on death's door. Seeing their prey fallen, the attackers quickly vanished rather than face the warth of a Paladin in fury.

Giving what aid he could to the Primate, Anniston proved unable to save his life, despite calling forth his own healing powers. With the death of the Primate, a huge outcry was raised by Annistons foes within and without of the church. A trial was held but despite obivious biased and manafactured evidece the ecclestacial court ruled that while the Knight Anniston did fail in his charge of protecting the Primate, derelection of duty and malfesance could not be proven beyond reasonable doubt. Having failed his charge, the court further ruled, the Knight Anniston was to be suspended from the order and charged with presenting proof of his innoncece by either proof of divine favor or bringing the indiviudal responsible for the the Primates Death to justice.

Many pressed for the Knight to be forceably released from his vows and remanded to the civil courts for prosectuion but this movement failed. Alone in the world, the Paladin Anniston was left to make his way.[/sblock]


----------



## Al the Absentminded

If you're willing to allow another, here's a Gray Elf wizard named Aisur Rothlin for you:

Stats:
[sblock]Aisur Rothlin

Grey Elf Wizard(Diviner - Necromancy disallowed) 8, Alignment N


Age: 130

Height: 5'2"

Weight: 130 lbs.

Pale Skin, silvery hair, deep blue eyes, slender build

Alternate #1(fighter disguise): Deeply tanned, medium build, 5'10", black eyes and hair, human fighter - in this form his chain mail looks like plate)
Alternate #2minstrel disguise): 5'10", blond hair, starved appearance, human singer

Ability Score Rolls:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=680538

Unaltered Starting Ability Scores:
Str: 13, Con: 16, Dex: 16, Wis: 15, Int: 18, Cha: 16

Grey Elf Adjustments:
Str: 11, Con: 14, Dex: 18, Wis: 15, Int: 20, Cha: 16

Level-up Adjustments(+2 at 8th level):
Str: 11, Con: 14, Dex: 18, Wis: 15, Int: 22, Cha: 16

Ability Scores, Current:
Str: 11, Con: 14, Dex: 18, Wis: 15, Int: 22, Cha: 16


Max hp = 48, 70% hp = 34.

HP roll:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=680549

HP: 42


Misc. Race Effects:

-Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.

-Low-light vision

-2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. 

-May roll to notice secret or concealed door anytime he passes with 5' of one.

-Favored Class: Wizard



Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan

Weapon Proficiencies: club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, quarterstaff, longsword, rapier, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow, and composite shortbow

Feats: Find Familiar, Scribe Scroll, Use Armor(Light), Still Spell, Silent Spell, Weapon Finesse


Skill Points: 11 x (2 + 5) = 77

Skills: 

Concentration: 13 (11 ranks + 2 Con)
Spellcraft: 19 (11 ranks + 6 Int + 2 Knowledge), 21 for Divination effects, 14 for Necromancy effects
Knowledge(Arcane): 17 (11 ranks + 6 Int)
Knowledge(Legends): 17, (11 ranks + 6 Int)
Decipher Script: 17, (11 ranks + 6 Int)
Bluff: 4 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
Hide: 8 (2 ranks + 4 Dex + 5 Shadowtread - 2 Armor check penalty)
Move Silently: 11 (2 ranks + 4 Dex + 5 Shadowtread - 2 Armor check penalty + 3 Cat Familiar)
Search: 9 (2 ranks + 6 Int + 2 Elf)
Spot: 5 (2 ranks + 2 Wis + 2 Elf), 7 when close to familiar
Listen: 5 (2 ranks + 2 Wis + 2 Elf), 7 when close to familiar
Use Rope: 5 (2 ranks + 4 Dex)
Perform(Singing): 4 (2 ranks + 3 Cha)
Disguise: 4 (2 ranks + 3 Cha), effectively 14 due to Hat of Disguise
Gather Information: 5 (4 ranks + 3 Cha)

Equipment: 

Shadowtread, Elven Chain Mail + 2 of Silent Moves and Shadow (value: 4,150 +4,000 +3,750 +3,750 = 15,650)
Featherfang, a +1 Longsword of Lightness (value: 315 + 8,000 = 8,315)
(Lightness is a +1 enchantment that allows the weapon to be considered Light)
Handy Haversack (value: 2,000)
Hat of Disguise (value: 1,800)
Rope of Climbing (value: 3,000)


Spellbooks

Notebook
Pens
Pencils
Longbow, Masterwork
Quiver
20 arrows
Bedroll
Chalk
3 Waterskins
10 days rations
Traveller's gear
Belt Pouch
Flint and Steel
Rod of Faint Light(like an everburning torch but it only provides low-light out to 20 feet)
(pretty much everything goes in the Haversack)


HP: 42
AC: 21
Attack(Featherfang): +9, Damage: 1d8+1
Attack(longbow): +9, Damage: 1d8



Familiar: White cat with golden eyes named Liath.

Spell Slots: 4/6/5/4/3

Spells: I need to know how many spells Aisur has discovered in his travels.[/sblock]

Background:
[sblock]Aisur Rothlin is a younger son of a very prominent elf family - Shadowtread was a gift when he left. He is obsessed with magic, and to that end has left his homeland and travelled to many places in search of all things arcane and wondrous. 

Running straight into human prejudices, he has found it advisable to keep a very low profile and thus maintains a pair of useful disguises, even going so far as to learn how to fight well with his longsword. His favorite disguise is of a moderately skilled Fighter (about 3rd or 4th level).

Aisur is, as a long-term project, tracking down the Crown of Zhata (a circlet of interwoven mithral and gold). There are many powers attributed to the Crown throughout various legends, but the most common power attributed to it is a vast increase in Intelligence (+6). 

Aisur's knowledge of legends gives him an insight into Church lore, but a highly heretical one.


Aisur is generally aloof. However, he is not above turning on the charm when he desires companionship for the night - he prefers women in his bed, but occasionally finds satisfaction with a man. (Almost always, said man is an elf and equally cut off from refined company.)

He is frankly disgusted with the short-sighted prejudices of modern humanity, and has no objections to Charming or otherwise compelling the weak-minded simpletons. He has a cruel streak, but it is limited to causing 'poetic justice', and he occasionally uses his magic for altruistic ends. (Note that he alone gets to decide what those ends ought to be - the fools on whose behalf he acts lack the ability to make the best decisions for themselves.)[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## Rhun

Question...(mostly for help on my background):

Where does an 8th level Cleric fall in the Church hierarchy? The character is probably a member of one of the militant orders, as his patron is St. Heironeous. Would he be an itinerant bishop, or a member of the monsignori? Would he be on some type of detached service, which would allow him to travel with the other characters? I'm just trying to get a feel for where he would fit into everything...

Thanks!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Clerics*

Actually the churh really does not base it's postions on levels....a low level priest with the right connections/ability/luck could well be promoted or elected to a high level post.....remember even a low level priest who has been given a parish or yet a cathederal has access to that structure's altar and or holy relics......thru the use of ritual magic that simple priest can access more power potientially than even a 20th level cleric with the drawback that it takes time to build and unleash...


As far as your postion goes, it could very well be an interent bishop, or a monsigori assigned to a specfic task or even a missionairy....he could also be a knight of one of the religious orders....really it is up to you........and how you wish his background to be....an interent bishop could work very well as  would a priest devtoed to say a cause of justice or a monsiogri assigned to check up and review the decesions/actions of ecclestical courts....

hope this helps


----------



## J. Alexander

*Physical Features.*

For those of you who have questions about the physical traits of your characters....there is generally all types abaialbe.....The borderlands and unclaimed lands will have physical traits similar to those of german and norse individuals.....the middle valley really a mix of all types....the republic will be more italian/greek in triats wheras gwynedde will be english.....the confederation northern european.....and the dsahi empire more oriental...

hope this helps


----------



## Rath Lorien

*Anniston Van Aalorn*

I added your history into the bit I had already done.  Also added some more history and made some minor modifications to the skills and feats.  Also added equipment.  See post #20 above for all the details.


----------



## Canaan

I'm having trouble accessing my email today (and yesterday).  Time Warner bought Adelphia in my area and hilarity has indeed ensued (to some of us, it's not so funny.....).  So, Todd, if you have any comments about Jaroth and you emailed them to me, I will be a bit late in implementing them


----------



## Scotley

Canaan said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble accessing my email today (and yesterday).  Time Warner bought Adelphia in my area and hilarity has indeed ensued (to some of us, it's not so funny.....).  So, Todd, if you have any comments about Jaroth and you emailed them to me, I will be a bit late in implementing them




Yeah as part of that same deal my Time Warner switched over to Comcast and week before last our service was either bad or non-functional. Others are saying the same thing here.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Yeah as part of that same deal my Time Warner switched over to Comcast and week before last our service was either bad or non-functional. Others are saying the same thing here.





I work in the telecommunications world, and the last two or three years have been nothing but companies buying each other out. It has really been quite insane, and not all of the acquisitions/mergers have been for the best, unfortunately.


----------



## Scotley

Canaan said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble accessing my email today (and yesterday).  Time Warner bought Adelphia in my area and hilarity has indeed ensued (to some of us, it's not so funny.....).  So, Todd, if you have any comments about Jaroth and you emailed them to me, I will be a bit late in implementing them




Yeah as part of that same deal my Time Warner switched over to Comcast and week before last our service was either bad or non-functional. Others are saying the same thing here.


----------



## Kularian

Meh, I kind of overloaded myself at school.  Well, that with other stuff in my life, I don't think I can be making it.  But it looks like you've got lots of other players ready and willing, so you should be fine,   

Good luck, and happy gaming,
Kular


----------



## J. Alexander

*Good News for the Players*

Guys,

Been reviewing the characters and the history, I think you guys have been doing an excellent job in not just min/maxing the characters and trying to keep things in prespective and balance.....as a result i have been rethinking how i want to start off the campaign and where i wish to take it.....as a result of this thinking I have decided that the characters need to be moved up to 10th level. The bad news is lol that you dont get to increase your magic items amount


----------



## J. Alexander

*Character Roster*

These are the characters so far, if it is acceptable I would like most of them finalized and ready to go by Friday so i can review them and start the campaign on Monday.

Cast of Hero's/Victums

Canaan - Sorceror/ElderDruid
Scotly  - Ranger/Rogue
Rath - Paladin
Ruth - Cleric
Dracimender - Fighter Type
Fernis - Fighter Type


----------



## Fenris

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> These are the characters so far, if it is acceptable I would like most of them finalized and ready to go by Friday so i can review them and start the campaign on Monday.




Sounds good. I'll have fine finished up by Wednesday at the latest, both character at 10th and finish writing up the background.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> These are the characters so far, if it is acceptable I would like most of them finalized and ready to go by Friday so i can review them and start the campaign on Monday.
> 
> Cast of Hero's/Victums
> 
> Canaan - Sorceror/ElderDruid
> Scotly  - Ranger/Rogue
> Rath - Paladin
> Ruth - Cleric
> Dracimender - Fighter Type
> Fernis - Fighter Type






When did I become Ruth? LOL! 

I'm still in the process of character creation, so upping my PC to 10th shouldn't be too difficult. I'll try to get him finalized in the next day or two.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Waring to Players*

Your DM is a terrible typist and whoes mind runs about 20 words ahead of his typing space   thus I love spell and grammer check ....as to Rhun becoming Ruth it could be due to the fact that today i spent the bloody afternoon typing a report on one Ruth Davidson lol ......and from what i hear the change is just a minor procedure


----------



## Rath Lorien

Anniston is leveled-up and nearly ready.  Still a few more details to work out.  See post#20 for latest details.

Question: In what part of the world will our characters start?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Character Starting Positions*

All Characters are onboard a ship "The Retribution". It is a three masted, low rigged sailing ship built for speed and handling. You are currently travelling up the western seaboard along the forbidden eleven coast towards the major port of westmarch in the borderlands. Players should equip their characters for a seavoyage...that is if you wish for more than standards ships rations...


----------



## Scotley

You have my early draft. I'll get the history as discussed properly written and you should have a final version no later than Friday, but hopefully sooner. Looks like an interesting group.


----------



## Dracomeander

I'll try to get my character up soon. Haven't gotten all the way through the world info yet, but I have one question I might have missed in the magic department. How is bardic spellcasting viewed?


----------



## Canaan

Sounds good.  I'll increase Jaroth to 10th.  I still have to do his spells.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Bardic Magic*

Good Question and the answer is ( Your considered a heretic and will be burned at the stake if found out)   Kidding..of course...well maybe a little serious you know how small minded some people can be 

Actually bardic magic is considerd by in large as being a gift from the light to a particualr person, The light gifted an individual with such talent of voice or instrument that is is considered speciall and thus acess  the magic as a divine mark of favor.


----------



## Fenris

I got his background essentially done, as well as stats. I still need to flesh a few things out and get equipment done, but you'll get a good idea of him.


----------



## Canaan

I updated Jaroth on my original post with his character sheet.  Let me know if there are any changes.


----------



## arjhay

Oh my... it's been months since i played. I think I missed a lot in the game.


----------



## J. Alexander

*?*

What game would that be?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Characters to Date*

Just your dm putting them together so he can plan mischief...

Fenris - Modjan Ravensblight
[sblock]Name: Modjan Ravensblight
Class: Fighter
Race: Human, Westmarch
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: NG
Deity: Old Religion (Njord)

Str: 18 +4 (XXp.)     Level: 8        XP: XXXX
Dex: 16 +3 (XXp.)     BAB: +10/+5    HP: 105 (10d10+30)
Con: 16 +3 (XXp.)     Grapple: +10     Dmg Red: XX/XXXX
Int: 14 +2 (XXp.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: XX
Wis: 14 +2 (XXp.)     Init: +3        Spell Save: +X
Cha: 11 +0 (XXp.)     ACP: -0         Spell Fail: XX%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +5    +x    +3    +X    +X    +X    XX
Touch: XX              Flatfooted: XX

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      7    +3          +10
Ref:                       3    +3          +6
Will:                      3    +2          +5

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Longspear                 +15/+10    1d8+8        20x3
Shortsword                +15/+10   1d6+8     19-20x2
Shortbow, Comp            +13/+8     1d6+2        20x3
Rapid Shot              +11/+11/+6   1d6+2        20x3

Languages: Trade Language, Northern Gaullic, Old Toungue, Southern Gaullic, Northern Illum.

Abilities: XXXX

Feats: Simple and Martial Weapons, All Armors and Shields, Weapon Focus (longspear), Power Attack, Cleave,
 Combat Reflexes, Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Weapon Specilization (longspear), Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus (shortsword), Weapon Specialization (Shortsword)

Skill Points: 55       Max Ranks: 11/5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Climb                      5    +4          +9 (+11 with a rope)
Intimidate                 10   +0          +10
Jump                      5   +4   +0     +9
Kn: Geography      cc      5    +2          +7
Profession (Sailor)cc      5    +2          +7
Ride                       4    +3          +7
Swim                       7    +4          +11
Use Rope cc                5    +3          +8 

Equipment:                      Cost  Weight
Mithral breastplate                XXcp   XXlb
Large wooden shield              XXsp   XXlb
Longspear                           XXgp   XXlb
Shortsword
Shortbow Comp (Mighty+2)    XXgp   XXlb


Total Weight:XXlb      Money: 27,000gp XXsp XXcp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

Age: 32
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 220lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Blond
Skin: Fair[/sblock]

Canan - Jaroth Urkas
[sblock]STR 10
DEX 13
CON 13
INT 13+1@4th=14
WIS 16
CHA 17+1@8th=18

hitpoints: 40 

Skills: 65 total (+synergies, feats and ability mods) (My earlier calculation was wrong because I didn't include skill points for being human)

Bluff: 5 (9)
Concentration: 6 (9)
Diplomacy: 5 (15)
Gather Information: 1 (4)
Knowledge, Arcana: 10 (12)
Knowledge, History: 5 (10)
Knowledge, Nature: 5 (7)
Search: 5 (7)
Sense Motive: 5 (8)
Spellcraft: 10 (14)
Survival: 2 (7)

Feats:

[1] Eschew Materials
[1] Improved Initiative
[3] Negotiator
[6] Skill Focus: Knowledge, History
[9] Extend Spell

Special Abilities:

Communication: At 1st level, the Elder Druid can invoke tongues and comprehend languages on himself as the spells of the same name, at will. This is a spell-like ability.

Druid Fire: Once per day per two Elder Druid class levels, as a standard action, the Elder Druid can summon forth a plane of white hot flames similar to a burning hands spell. This attack takes the form of a 40-foot-long semi-circular burst of fire that deals damage equal to 1d6 per Elder Druid class level plus the Elder Druid's Wisdom modifier. Creatures in the area of effect can make a Reflex save (DC 20 + Elder Druid's Wisdom modifer) to take half damage. The fire can affect incorporeal and ethereal creatures, and spell resistance does not apply. This is a supernatural ability.

Sense Magic: At 3rd level, the Elder Druid can detect magic and read magic as the spells of the same name, at will. This is a spell-like ability.


Spells Known: 9/5/4/3/2/1

0-6/day amanuensis, arcane mark, launch item, mage hand, prestidigitation, resistance, light, disrupt undead, message [DC 14]; 1st-7/day detect secret doors, ebon eyes, identify, magic missile, shield [DC 15]; 2nd-7/day protection from arrows, detect thoughts, see invisibility, darkvision, false life [DC 16]; 3rd-7/day greater mage armor, protection from energy, dispel magic [DC 17]; 4th-6/day ice storm, invisibility greater [DC 18]; 5th-3/day telekinesis [DC 19]

Possessions:

Jaroth carries a heavy mace and wears a hip satchel with a shoulder strap. In the satchel he carries 3 flasks of acid, 4 flasks of alchemist's fire, 4 sunrods, 2 tanglefoot bags, 4 thunderstones and 3 tindertwigs. He made these alchemical items using the lore of the old ways, combining the elemental powers of the earth (basically crude science). This is part of the lore he learned among his order. He also wears soft leather boots. He carries a waterskin and trail rations and flint and steel, several pieces of parchment and ink and quill. He also carries a rosewood box. 

Brief History:

Jaroth Urkas was orphaned as a toddler. He was too young to remember what had happened exactly. All he remembers is flames and his mother screaming for help. His first real memories are those from his childhood growing up in an Eastland village, raised in a dwarven orphanage. Being human, and tall for his kind to boot, despite the warmth the dwarves gave him, he never truly felt like he belonged there. On his 14th birthday, he struck out on his own, guided by his intuition. Lost and alone in the wilderness, he met a hermit and became fast friends with him. Grothe the hermit taught him the secrets of the natural world. But there was always something different about Jaroth. He had the spark of magic. And it soon manifested itself. 

During a terrible hail storm, he and Grothe were caught outdoors. Soon they were being pelted with apple sized hailstones. Running for cover, Grothe fell and twisted his ankle. Jaroth came to his rescue, putting his arms above his head to shield off the hailstones, a shimmer appeared in the air just above his head and the hailstones were smashed onto it. Jaroth picked up Grothe and carried him all the way back to their cottage. Grothe was very thankful and supportive of his magical friend thereafter.

Shortly after that incident, Grothe send a message to someone he told Jaroth was "an old friend." Two weeks later, a dark enigmatic man arrived, draped in a billowing black cowled cloak and black robes. "This man is Cirrus Oakwand. Go with him Jaroth. He will teach you more of the natural ways than I could possibly and he will teach you to hone your natural gifts."

Jaroth was skeptical at first, but over the two weeks that Cirrus stayed with them, he learned to like the man. He was a kind man and very knowledgeable about the old ways and the natural world. He spoke of healing the rifts between the races and safeguarding the old ways for future generations. At the end of the visit, Jaroth went with him. After years of study, Jaroth has become a new member of Cirrus Oakwand's order and has donned his own billowing black cowled cloak and robe.

Jaroth is tall, perhaps 6'3" and leanly built. Not thin. Rather, athletic. He has a short cropped beard and deep blue, penetrating eyes. He wears the weight of his 32 years heavily.[/sblock]

Rath Lorien - Anniston Van Aalorn
[sblock]Anniston Van Aalorn, LG Male Human Paladin[10]

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=679254
STR 18
DEX 11
CON 13+1@4th=14
INT 14
WIS 13+1@8th=14
CHA 16

hitpoints: 73 + 19 = 92
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=679312
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=684517 

Skills: 65 total
Animal Handling: 5+3=8
Diplomacy: 13+7=20
Heal: 3+2=5
Knowledge, Nobility: 8+2=10
Knowledge, Religion: 7+2=9
Profession, Lawyer: 3+2=5
Ride: 13+2=15
Sense Motive: 13+2=15

Languages: Illum, Northern Illum, Northern Gaullic

Feats:
[1] Combat Expertise
[1] Endurance
[3] Mounted Combat
[6] Improved Disarm
[9] ?

History:

Anniston Van Aalorn is of noble birth, the second son of an honorable family in the Northwarden famous for its powerful knights. He grew up with all of the advantages, but was spared the familial responsibilities that fell primarily to his older brother, Robert, a preeminent ranger knight of the Brotherhood. 

He always felt a connection to the Church of the Light and in his heart he knew he was destined to serve the faith. As a boy he felt called to an ordained life, but his body was built for combat and his father pushed his "saintly" son into the Order of the Light, rather than allow him to enter the priesthood. His early career was brilliant. His skills as a paladin were identified early and encouraged by both the priesthood and the Order of the Light. 

While still a young man he was sent south to the Valley of Light so that his religious formation could be properly maintained. Eventually he was accepted into the Order of the Defenders of the Faith. In addition to his martial duties, Anniston was trained and participated in various diplomatic missions of the Church. 

Anniston Van Aalorn was on a promising career path with the Defenders of the Faith due to both his ability and the political influence that could be brought to bear on his behalf by various Borderlords. For over three years he was considered to be an eventual contender for the Preceptorship of the order itself which caused much grumbling and discontent among the various factions of the valley in the southern lands. Assigned to escort a senior prelate to an important meeting, Anniston and Primate Korlon, were ambushed by unknown parties. As the guards fell defending the Primate, Anniston successfully won free and fought his way back to the Primate’s side just before a figure struck from the shadows laying the Primate on death's door. Seeing their prey fallen, the attackers quickly vanished rather than face the wrath of a Paladin in fury.

Giving what aid he could to the Primate, Anniston proved unable to save his life, despite calling forth his own healing powers. With the death of the Primate, a huge outcry was raised by Anniston’s foes from within and without the church. A trial was held but despite obviously biased and manufactured evidence the ecclesiastical court ruled that while the Knight Anniston did fail in his charge of protecting the Primate, dereliction of duty and malfeasance could not be proven beyond reasonable doubt. Having failed his charge, the court further ruled, the Knight Anniston was to be suspended from the order and charged with presenting proof of his innocence by either proof of divine favor or bringing the individual responsible for the Primate’s death to justice. 

Many pressed for Anniston to be forcibly released from his vows and remanded to the civil courts for prosecution but this movement failed. Unwilling to return to his family in disgrace, Anniston was left to make his way as best he could.

Anniston was forced to relinquish his sword as a symbol that he no longer had the right to bear arms in the name of the Defenders of the Faith. Furthermore, his tabard was confiscated and his shield was ceremoniously stripped of the coat of arms that signified a full member of the order in good standing. Thus he no longer enjoyed the rights and privileges he might have had while serving under that banner. As he was still technically a member of the order he was allowed to keep his signet ring which attested that his vows were intact.

Before leaving, Anniston went to visit his mentor and friend, the Monsignor Nicolai d’Varlier in his lavish apartments overlooking the city.

Nicolai received him, saying, “Anni, you are like a son to me. If I could execute the atonement myself you know I would do it. But the Archbishop himself has signed the order and none may release this sentence save His Grace.”

“I know you would, Father. Do not trouble yourself so.” Anniston said gently, taking the old man’s hands in his own.

Nicolai continued, “Of course you still have your family armor, but I see they have stripped your shield. Do not fear, my boy, there remain many here who know your heart is true and will remember this day as an injustice. The Light will ensure that you find friends when you need them. Take this.” Nicolai hands Anniston a sealed leather sleeve used to transport and protect important documents. “It is a letter written in my own hand bearing my personal seal. Use it if you need help.”

“Thank you, my friend. But I cannot accept it. If this letter should fall into the wrong hands you would suffer.”

A well-tended fire begins to reveal itself in Nicolai’s voice, “Nonsense, I can take care of myself. I insist that you take it. It will bring me some measure of peace and I could not bear it if you left with nothing.”

“Very well, I will take it,” replied Anniston , pushing the envelope deep into his pack.

“What else can I do for you, my son?” asked the priest.

“I ask only your blessing,” Anniston said as he kneels before the monsignor.

“Of course you will have my blessing, and my prayers, but there must be something more I can do. You have only to name it and you will have it if it is in my power to give.”

Anniston pauses in thought, then says, “I have no sword. You have spoken to me often of your journeys as a mendicant priest in your youth. I ask for your walking stick, which according to your stories has served you faithfully and perhaps will serve me as well. In any case it will remind me of you and the reason for this journey that I must make.”

Nicolai steps back in surprise, “All these years I have kept it to remind me of my younger days. But it does not wish to sit in a corner gathering dust. I can see that it was meant for greater things.”

Nicolai retrieves the walking stick which is too short to be a proper quarterstaff and perhaps a bit too heavy as well. It is a heavy wooden cudgel, able to be wielded with one hand or two. Its age is shown clearly by its darkened color and by its handle worn smooth from countless hands, but it is still sturdy and hard as iron, carved with religious symbols of Saint Cuthburt and of the Light. It is a rugged walking stick of the sort that a poor pilgrim might use on his journey. Nicolai continues, “You know from my stories that this cudgel is special. It is said that this is a finger bone from Saint Cuthburt.” He points to a light-colored bump in the wood, no longer recognizable as bone or anything else for that matter; it might just as well be a knot in the wood. “I have tried, but it resists any attempt to accept an enchantment, nor is any information obtained through arcane identification. It is said that miracles have been attributed to this relic, though in my experience I know of only one power: when the Light is channeled through it, the cudgel is endowed by the spirit of Saint Cuthbert. Take it, with my blessing. And now you must go, my friend. Go in the Light; may it ever show you the way through the darkness.”

Special Equipment:

Signet Ring, The Eternal Order of the Defenders of the Faith
Letter from Monsignor Nicolai d’Varlier 
Large Steel Shield +2 (4159gp)

Cudgel of Saint Cuthburt (relic, value unknown)
-- Non-magical, 1d8 damage, x2 crit, can be used one-handed or two-handed.
-- Special power: As a swift action, the wielder can expend one turn undead attempt to cause the weapon to be under the effect of a Bless Weapon spell (as per the 1st level Paladin spell) for 1 minute per divine spellcasting level of the user.

Armor of the Hand (family heirloom item)
-- Full Plate Armor (1650gp)
-- Enhancement +3 (9000gp)
-- Mithral (9000gp)
-- Glamered (2700gp)
-- Silent Moves (3750gp)
-- Total cost: 26,100gp

History of the Armor of the Hand:

Primate Porton, in his wisdom, drew upon the might and resources of the lands under the Light and beyond. From the province of Northwarden in the warring and schismatic Borderlands, in the year of the Light 812, he called Freyadin Van Aalorn, now known as Freyadin the Hand, to serve the Light. Freyadin become known by all to be completely loyal to the Primate. In the fullness of time, Primate Porton recognized the selfless service of Freyadin. Their relationship was an enigma. Though Freyadin did not take the holy orders he continued to serve as body guard, diplomat, and trusted councilor of Primate Porton. So unusual was his role and so trusted their relationship, that eventually the primate created a title for Freyadin that had never been used before and has not been used since: The Hand. As The Hand, Freyadin was allowed to carry out personal directives from the Primate and had considerable latitude with respect to executing this office. When speaking as The Hand, ex cathedra, it was understood that Freyadin represented the office of the Primacy. It is widely considered among ecclesiastical historians that as a result of this influence, the primacy of Porton was known to be more secular in its precedent. 

In gratitude of this service, Primate Porton commissioned an exquisite suit of full plate armor, made primarily of mithral. This suit was fashioned with enchantments such that the wearer could change the appearance of the armor. The armor was further enchanted to not make any sound when moving. Thus the wearer could appear to be and sound as if he were wearing simple robes or even the finest of courtly dress and remain protected.

As a gift from his father upon being accepted into the Eternal Order of the Defenders of the Faith, Anniston Van Aalorn, Freyadin's great-grandson, now wears the armor.[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien

What is the game year?  and season?


----------



## Rhun

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> What is the game year?




That's a good question...what year on the timeline are we?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Date*

It is currently August in the year of the light 1125.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> It is currently August in the year of the light 1125.




Oh, so it is a a couple hundred years after the end of the time-line in the document (I think what I downloaded ended at 900 or so)?

I should have my cleric finished tonight or tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## J. Alexander

*time line*

i will get a new time line posted covering the years 900 to 1125 tonight


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> i will get a new time line posted covering the years 900 to 1125 tonight





Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Updated History of the Light*

Here is an updated History of the Light....more will be added later...sorry for it being hodge podged pulling from about 20 different notes .

HISTORY OF THE LIGHT
As Understood and Compiled by
Brother Dominic Tesaa


2000 BL	The Kingdom of Kell is founded creating the First Uniting of Mankind under a single king.

1900 BL	Bordic the Bold establishes the Kingdom of Tyr by uniting the various clans of the Southern Costal Region.

1800 BL	Olaf the Wise unites the Forrest Clans and Establishes the Great Forrest Kingdom. Under his guidance the old pagan religions thrive and are adopted by mankind 

1150 BL	Ortho the Old Dies without an Heir and the Great Forrest Kingdom is divided among the Great Captains. 

1000 BL	The First Deity Centered Religions of Mankind appear in both the Southern and Central Kingdoms.

0800 BL	The Great Dwarven-Elven War Begins devastating the central human kingdoms with the marauding and rampaging armies of the elves and dwarves.	 

0760 BL	Warfare rages acoss the Hills of Abandonment between the Evles and Dwarves.  At the great battle of  Argentie the two corrupt races meet in a catashporic battl3. Foul magics are unleashed causing a blight to settle over the land and drive out human colonist.

0720 BL	In response to the almost 80 years of warfare Mankind begins to actively fight back against the Maurading armies of elves and dwarves and deny the evil creatures passage thru or close to lands held by mankind. The increased military activity is benefical in that mankind begins to unite against this common foe.

0700 BL	Increased tension between the various lords occur as a result of the stress and continued devestation of the Dwarven-Elven War.  This tension leads to open warfare among the various old deties and their followers.  

0500 BL	Driven by the destruction of the Dwarven-Eleven War, Mankind begins to gather around the idea of the Light. The First Missionaries begin to speak openly of the failure of the Deities of Mankind and the splintering of righteous folk into different tribes, sects, churches.. They begin to promote the unifying Aspect of the Light. 

0450 BL	The Great Invasion begins overrunning the Northern Kingdoms and penetrating to the Southern Costal Waters. Humanoids run freely thru the old human kingdoms destroying cities and religious centers and enslaving great numbers.

0350 BL	The Beleaguered Remnants of the old kingdoms unite under the “Light” to combat and overthrow the humanoid hordes of the Northern Invaders.

0325 BL	After twenty five years of guerilla warfare and resistance to the Northern Invaders, Angela the Fair, Queen of Morindan, openly declares war against the Northern Hordes. Rallying to her call open war fare erupts in the lands of mankind as nobles and commoners answer her call.

 0300 BL	The Great Invasion is finally thrown back and the Borderlands Established. The First Council of Bishops is held and policy is set for the Church of the Light. The old deities of man are encompasses as the Church’s Saints and Patrons.

0250 BL	The Great Famine occurs in the Valley of the Light and the Borderlands.  It is estimated that almost thirty percent of mankinds population dies.  

0200 BL	Warfare erupts in Westmarch as the Church of Thor actively defends it’s faith and churches from embracing the Light.

0175 BL	The Great Borderland War occurs as Norhtwarden, Highgate and Menokin become involved in a three way war for control of the central passess leading to the Deadlands.
0055 BL	Anniston the Enlightened is born in the Kingdom of Whey.

0045 BL	The Doctrine Wars begin between the misguided Northern Bishops and their Southern Brethren.

0046 BL	In an attempt to overthrow the Southern Bishops and secure their control of the Borderlands and the old Northern Kingdoms, Bishops of the North found the Military Organization known as “The Brotherhood” 

0048 BL	In response to the Northern Bishops gains in the Doctrine Wars due to the impact of the Brotherhood, the Southern Bishops respond by authorizing the Creation of the Militant Order “Knights of the Light” to combat heresy.

0020 BL	After almost Fifty Years of conflict and strife a great council is called of all the warring factions. Under flags of truce, Church Leaders gather to finally discuss their differences and reach a peaceful compromise.  As a result of his efforts in reconciling the various factions and sects Anniston the Enlightened is elected “Primate of the Light” at the Council of Orloc. For the first time in recorded history, all bishops unite in their support of a single candidate.

0001 YL	Twenty years of parlays, talks, councils, and study bear fruit and the “Church of the Light” is officially founded under the Leadership of Primate Anniston. The last deities of mankind surrender their divine mandate and join the “LIGHT”

0002 YL	The rules of the church are adopted by the 2nd Council of Orlock under the guidance of Primate Anniston.

 0060 YL	Anniston the Enlighten dies and Bishop Atan is elected Primate of the Light.  As his first official act, Primate Atan forbids the Ordination of Women into the Priesthood.

0075 YL 	Primate Atan Dies and Prelate Gorbath later to be known as Gorbath the Defender is elected Primate of the Light. Among his first official acts, Primate Gorbath begins the regulation of heretical and Non-divine magic throughout the Lands..

0150 YL	Bishop Beatrice dies in the Duchy of Highgate. The last female prelate throughout the land is laid to rest amidst great pomp and ceremony.

0200 YL	The Cleansing War begins as the Church moves to forceable assimilate the followers of the old gods. Church Officers  actively destroy old religious temples religious institutions that have not sworn allegiance to the light.

0250 YL	The followes of Thor in Westmarch and the followes of Mars in what is now the “Republic” begin a joint attack on the Valley forcing the Valley into a two front war.  Responding to this challenge, Primate Joen  calls forth excommunication upon all the followers of Mars and Thor in the great Cathederal of  Light.  As a divne response to the wrath of the Light  against this heretics suffer great plagues in their homelands.

0260 YL	The Cleansing Wars are declared complete and the deities of mankind united once again under the “Light”
0450 YL	Primate Kiron begins the approbation of Ancestral Lands from the great Nobel and Royal families within the borders of the “Valley of Light”. As a result of his actions the Consolidation Wars begin.

0460 YL 	Primate Kiron dies in the Battle of Edny. The great nobles of the Valley succeed in a time in stopping this just consolidation.

0578 YL	The Consolidation Wars begin anew under the leadership of Primate Taton.

0700 YL	The second Northern Invasion occurs under the Leadership of the Ogier Botkor the Bloody. The Borderlands are overwhelmed and the demihumans march on the valley proper destroying the small independent fifes in the unclaimed lands. Seeing the great danger upon them the Consolidation War is suspended as mankind rallies to fight the evil hordes.

0720 YL	The Dark Years begin as large portions of the Borderlands and the Valley are dominated by Humanoid tribes wandering and pillaging at will..

0800 YL	Porton the Redeemer is elected Primate of the Light.

0802 YL	Primate Porton initiates a series of battles which become known as the Redemption War. Under his leadership, vast portions of the Valley are redeemed from the humanoid control and restored to the “Light”.

0810 YL	Primate Portion successfully repels the last humanoid raiders and the “Valley of the Light” is once more controlled by Mankind. 

0850 YL	The Consolidation Wars resume and Primate Porton annexes outright all hereditary lands within the Valley proper. Large contingents of the Old Nobel Families go into exile. Entire Nobel families and their retainers disappear into the unclaimed lands while vast numbers relocate to the Confederation, the Borderlands and the Kingdom of Gwyneede. 

0860 YL 	Primate Porton Dies and is succeeded by Anniston X. Primate Anniston expels all non-human from the valley and begins the Cleansing Wars. At the conclusion of this war, all religious structures that are not associated with the “Light” are desecrated and destroyed. All non-humans are confined to specific enclaves and the Pass Laws for non-human instituted.

0875 YL	The Council of Gart is held the “Doctrine on Non-Divine Magic” adopted. The laws state that all disciples of magical studies that are non-divine in origin are banished from the “Valley”. The “Doctrine also states that all magic not divinely acquired thru study or gift is declared heretical and thus illegal. The profession of Wizard is declared illegal and evil. 

0880 YL	Fleeing the persecutions, contingents of wizarding families flee the “Valley” for sanctuary in the Borderlands or to the Kingdom of Petir. Large contingents also flea into the Savage Mountains. Upset by the sanctuary offered by the Borderlands, the Church calls for a crusade to cleanse the Borderlands of the taint of evil magic as well as the remaints of the old religion.

0885 YL	Knights of the Light lead by Father General Nielum, destroy the last remaining bastion of heretical magic. After at 5 year siege, the Academy of Magic Application at last falls before the Divine Might of the assembled church Knights and it’s towers and libaries burned in the purifying flames of holy fire.
. 

0900 YL	During the last year of the Crusade, Knights of the Church are betrayed and defeated at the Battle of Singing Stone. As a result of this epic battle, the Church official declares the Crusade to have been completed. Part of the official call severs the relationship between the “Church” and the “Brotherhood” making it a secular military organization. “Knight of the Brotherhood” are released from all vows and obligations to the “Church” but have all lands, titles and patients forfeited. 

0915 YL	Constant skirmishing between the Knights of the Light and the Brotherhood ignite a small war between the Borderlands and the “Valley of Light”  The war soon ends as both sides realize the cost of mobilization and a peace is mediated. The peace states that the “Brotherhood” will have authority to police the ‘Unclaimed Lands” whereas the “Knight of the Light” shall police the great trade road and its environs.

0923 YL	Primate Talarya announces to the Church council the Old Forrest has been openly claimed by heretics of the old religion. Primate Talarya asks that an Interdict be issued against any follower of the light that supports this heretical claim.

0950 YL	The 10th council of Orlock is conveyed and Church Doctrine and Laws reviewed. The result of this review leads to the Doctrine of Non-Divine Magic. The Doctrine is reaffirmed and the call to destroy those books of non-divine magic held by the Church in its Libraries was accepted and ratified. This edict lead to what has been called the “Great Burning” as magical tome and books of heretical spells were purified by fire.

1010 YL	The Battle of Roark’s Drift occurs in the Unclaimed lands in which demi-human hordes of ogiers and orcs are defeated by the citizens and champions of Roark’s Drift. The end result of the Battle is the creation of the large scale settlement along the Great Trade road within the Unclaimed Lands is reborn.

1053 YL	Primate Loel announces his desire to annex the “Shattered Hills”  and remove the Gnomish vermin infesting the area.  An army is assembled by the “Light” and marches to claim the “Hills”
	At Crystal Mount the Church Army is meet by a massed army of foul and unclean dwarves and gnomish men-at arms. Battle is waged and after three days of fierce fighting, the Church Army withdraws having suffered almost forty percent casualties.

1100 YL	Open warfare begins between the Kingdom of Gwyneedd and the D’shai Empire over the Valley of Caladeon. The war quickly spreads to engulf the entire southeastern area of the Four Lands. 

1102 YL	In reponse to the war between the Kingdom of Gwyneedd and the D’shai Empire, Kell in  league with the D’shai Empire lauches an attack against the Heretical Mages of Petri. By foul and unclean magics the Mages of Petri destroy the expediation from Kell as it lands on the beaches.  Historical accounts say that as a result of the magics unleased the sands turned to glass.
1105 YL	The peace of Caledeon is made and war between Gwynedde and the D’shai Empire ends. As a result of this peace the Valley of Caledon is to be jointly adminsiterd by the Empire and Gwynedde

1115 YL	In response to continued raids and pressure from the Northlands, the Lords of the Borderlands hold council and in the spring of the year lauch a series of punitive expeditions deep into the Northlands in the hopes of relieving pressure on their borders. During the aabscence of Borderland Troops along the unclaimed lands, Prelate Harrak annexes the independent town of Hampton on it’s western border.  

1117 YL A massive storm drives a squadron of Westmarch's fleet into the far North. After almost four months following the coastline south, the fleet arrives back at it's home port. The sailors return telling stories of human tribes in artic region and tales of a fabalous green valley full of wonders surronded by mountains of ice and snow.

1120 YL	The D’shai Empire announces that it’s sea captains have discovered a large island off the southeastern coastline of the “Four Lands”. Despite the protests of the maritime powers, the D’shai empire lays claim to the entire island calling it “The anncestral homeland of our Empire”

1121 YL The Bishop of Unikel calls for assistance from all the faithful in response to bloodthirsty raids by elves upon his bordrs. Assembling in the city of Unikel, the punititive army crosses the great western river and begins the just defense of the 'Valley" After two months of campaiging, all contact is lost with the avenging force. 

1122 YL After years of raids and counter raids, warfare erupts in the Borderlands as the Border Lords mobilize and throw back heavy raids from the Northern Barbaric Hordes. The suprise attack left many of the smaller border forts in and along the Deadlands in ruin. The central passes controled by IronKeep and Highgate suffers particulary heavy lossess.


----------



## Canaan

Wow!  Sounds really interesting....


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander,

I've posted a tentative background for my cleric, Vadric Elareon, below...can you take a read, and give me some suggestions on how to improve it to fit in best with yoru campaign world? Thanks!

The character sheet is also close to being finished. I just need to choose feats, and decide what equipment a warrior-priest of Heironeous will need. 

[sblock=Background for Vadric Elareon]
*Background*
Vadric was born in a small community in the Valley of the Light, son of a remnant of the old nobility. While his family had some money and power, most all they were left with was the fading glory of the past. Vadric, determined to restore some of the glory to the family name, entered service with the military. After only the most basic of training, he found himself in his first battle…against dwarves.

Vadric held his blade and shield ready as he neared the foe. What dwarves were doing this far into human lands was anyone’s guess, but they were certainly up to no good, and it fell to his company to stop them. The young warrior was determined to prove himself in this, his first combat…but for Vadric, the battle was over quickly. Screams and the smell of blood nearly overwhelmed his senses, and then his opponent was on him. Vadric never stood a chance against the skilled dwarven foe. The warhammer slammed into his head, and only his steel helm prevented it from crushing his skull. He fell into darkness.

He awoke to find himself bathed in soft, white light. Before him stood a tall knight in golden plate, flaming sword in hand. Vadric knew at once that it was no mere knight standing before him, but Heironeous himself. And when the god spoke, Vadric listened. When the young man finally regained consciousness, he found himself being attended by a battle surgeon…most of his companions had been slain in the fight. The surgeon dismissed Vadric’s vision as a result of his head wound, and so it may have been. Regardless, the young man sought special dispensation to withdraw from the military, so that he could seek service in the Church.

He rose quickly through the ranks of the Church, his unwavering loyalty and steadfastness to the Light helping to cut through the red tape of ecclesiastical politics. As a member of a religious order holding Saint Heironeous as its patron, Vadric found himself on the battlefield often, fighting and adding the Valley’s troops. He has been knighted for his actions in battle, and has proven himself worthy of the accolade on many occasions. 
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rhun - Vadric Elareon*

Background - Vadric Elareon
[sblock]The Elareon family, once the powerful earl of Elareon, have in recent generations fallen on hard times. Three generations after the end of the Consolodation Wars, as a result of the loss of land and crushing taxes, the Elareon family sold their ancestal home near the city of Tiale and moved to the eastern reaches. Given up the rich productive farmland that was their patrimony, he bought vast acres of poor pasture land and scrubby hills. Rebuilding the familes life and income stream took generations. The hard work paid off though and the lands bought by the family became fruitfull and producive. The foresight of the older generations left a new legacy of a modest size manor house, productive orchards of apple and walnuts and six small satellite farms that were home to the families cattle and sheep.

Growing up along the Eastern Boarders meant that at a young age, Vadric was intrduced to skimirsh warfare. Reaching manhood he joined the family leveis and once they were called out to combat maurading dwars he experinced his first fight and a near death injury.

After the life changing experience, Vadric decided to join the church and devote his life to his patron Saint Herinious. With the passage of years, Vadirc found himself drawn into confilict after confilct with maurading bands of orcs and ogiers and dwarves alond the Valleys eastern boarder. Distngishing himself in this border skirmishes and in open battle, Vadirc was knighted by the Patariach of Eastland for his noble services and was given memberships into the Knights of the Light. Chosen to stay withing the ecclestiacl circle instead of one of the bracnhes of the order, Vadric bears only the tile of Knight and has no command authority within the military hierarch of the Knights of the Light.

Due to his combat experience and his noble heritage, Vadric Elareon was given the postion of militray attache to the Patrich of Eastland where he advises on military issues.

Patriach Grappien, a eldery man in his 80's, summoned Elareon into his office one day and announced that he was posting Elareon to Westmarch in the Borderlands. No reason was given other than he is to send all reports of ogeris and orch and any type of humaionds tht he can develope intelligence on. Passing to Elareon a small notebook made of black calves hide with silver bindings he says "Write your letters and reports to me in this. They will arrive much quicker". Patariarch Grappien then dismisses the priest and in parting says "Arrangments have been made for you to take ship at Brightlaw in the Confederation ans sail to Westmarch. Let me know if you need anything"[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Sounds good...I hope to have the character finished tonight, and posted tomorrow. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Canaan

I updated Jaroth in Post #32.  That should be the final update for the crunchy bits.  If there's anything you don't like, please let me know!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Comments*

Canaan - He looks good,,, almost like he can take on an elder dragon all by his lonesome...wanna wager that he can or can not .....if you win you get two levels if you lose you lose two levels .....

Updated History  - the colored sections in the post "History of the Light" are new additions....


----------



## Canaan

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Canaan - He looks good,,, almost like he can take on an elder dragon all by his lonesome...wanna wager that he can or can not .....if you win you get two levels if you lose you lose two levels .....




Uh, I'll pass on that wager :/

I think poor old Jaroth wouldn't last a round......two if properly prepared


----------



## J. Alexander

*Evil Dm Laughter*

Thought i had a party of brave heros and undauntable individuals to be mean to 

Actually proably a wise move,,, after all that is why one has teammates to help soak up the damage  and stand in the front line facing upset elder dragons.


----------



## Fenris

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Thought i had a party of brave heros and undauntable individuals to be mean to
> 
> Actually proably a wise move,,, after all that is why one has teammates to help soak up the damage  and stand in the front line facing upset elder dragons.




Yeah, that'd be my job.


----------



## Dracomeander

Here is most of the mechanics and the first stab at a background for my character.
There are a couple of questions I have. For the 70% minimum for hit points, is that for the die rolls only or for the die rolls plus the Con bonus? 
Also, I still have to pick spells. What sources are allowed? Also could you suggest any specific spells you think would be appropriate to Finnian's training?

Finnian Douglas

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=685848

[sblock]
Str 14
Dex 15 +1 at 4th lvl = 16
Con 15
Int 17 -1 just to avoid temptation of increasing it = 16
Wis 13
Cha 17 +1 at 8th lvl = 18

Finnian Douglas: Male Human Bard 7 / Swashbuckler 3; CR 10;
Medium Humanoid (Human); Age 23 

HD 7d6+3d10+20; hp 74;

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=688978



Init +3; Spd 30 ft/x4;
AC 18 (+5 armor, +3 dex), touch 13, flat-footed 15;
Base Atk/Grapple +8/+10;

Full Atk +12/+7 One-handed (1d6+3;15-20/x2, Keen Rapier +1), +12/+7 One-handed  (1d4+2;19-20/x2, Masterwork dagger), +11/+6 One-handed (1d3+2;20/x2, Unarmed Strike), +12/+7 Two-handed (1d6+2;20/x3, Masterwork composite shortbow [+2]);

AL NG; Saves Fort +7, Ref +10, Will +7;
Str 14(+2), Dex 16(+3), Con 15(+2), Int 16(+3), Wis 13(+1), Cha 18(+4);
Languages: Southern Gaullic, Trade Tongue, Aram, Dashai, Illum, Old Tongue

Skills:
 Balance¹ +10 (5 ranks + 3 Dex + 2 Tumble),
 Bluff¹ +14 (10 ranks + 4 Cha),
 Climb¹ +8 (6 ranks + 2 Str),
 Diplomacy¹ +20 (10 ranks + 4 Cha + 2 Bluff +2 Sense Motive + 2 Knowledge [Nobility]),
 Gather Information¹  +10 (6 ranks + 4 Cha),
 Jump¹ +9 (5 ranks + 2 Str + 2 Tumble),
 Knowledge (arcana) +9 (6 ranks + 3 Int),
 Knowledge (history) +9 (6 ranks + 3 Int),
 Knowledge  (nobility) +9 (6 ranks + 3 Int),
 Listen¹ +11 (10 ranks + 1 Wis),
 Perform (Singing) +17 (13 ranks + 4 Cha),
 Sense Motive¹ +11 (10 ranks + 1 Wis),
 Spellcraft +12 (7 ranks + 3 Int + 2 Knowledge Arcana),
 Swim¹ +9 (7 ranks + 2 Str),
 Tumble +17 (12 ranks + 3 Dex + 2 Jump),
 Use Magic Device +7 (3 ranks + 4 Cha).

Feats:
 Extra Music,
 Improved Unarmed Strike,
 Lingering Song,
 Melodic Casting (Use Perform in place of Concentration, Cast spells while using Bardic Music),
 Versatile Performer (Oratory, String Instruments, & Percussion Instruments),
 Weapon Finesse.

Spells Known:
0th level - Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
1st level - Charm Person, Cure Light Wounds, Healthful Rest, Remove Fear
2nd level - Cure Moderate Wounds, Detect Thoughts, Invisibility, Sound Burst
3rd Level - Confusion, Wounding Whispers

Special Attacks & Special Qualities:
 *You can cast bard spells while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance.

 *Bardic Knowledge(Ex): You possess a special Knowledge skill for stray bits of trivia. This Knowledge check is 1d20+12

 *Bardic Music: Performances can create varied magical effects 11 times per day.
  ¤ Countersong(Su): You can counter any sonic or language-dependent magical effect. Anyone within 30 feet can use your Perform check in place of their saving throw. You can maintain a countersong for 10 rounds.

  ¤ Fascinate(Sp): You can fascinate 3 creature(s) within 90 feet. If you beat their Will save with a Perform check, they will listen quietly for up to 7 round(s).

  ¤ Inspire Courage(Su): While singing, all allies who can hear you gain a +1 morale bonus to saving throws against charm and fear effects, and a +1 morale bonus to attack and weapon damage rolls. The effect lasts as long as you sing plus 5 rounds.

  ¤ Inspire Competence(Su): You can help an ally succeed at a task. They get a +2 competence bonus to skill checks as long as they are able to see and hear you and are within 30 feet. This can be maintained for 2 minutes.

  ¤ Suggestion(Sp): You can make a suggestion (as the spell) to a creature you have already fascinated. Will save (DC 17 negates).

 *Grace(Ex): When wearing light or no armor, and carrying a light load you gain a +1 competence bonus on Reflex saves.

 *Insightful Strike(Ex): When wearing light or no armor, and carrying a light load you gain a +3 as a bonus on damage rolls with any light or finesseable weapons. You do not gain this bonus to damage against creatures immune to critical hits.

Equipment (27000 gp):
(Keen Rapier +1) 8320 gp
(Mithril Light Fortification Chain Shirt +1) 5100 gp
[/sblock]

Background:[sblock]
Finnian Douglas had the fortune to be born to a minor noble family of the Gwynedde Kingdom. It was, however, his misfortune to be born the third son of said family. Noble families, being what they are, always want at least one son to ensure the continuance of the family line and generally welcome a second son. But a third son in a minor noble family where holdings and positions are limited has to find some other way to make his way once he achieves maturity.

This is not to say that Finnian was unloved. To the contrary, his family loved him well and provided him with the same tutors his older brothers had. The training he received was therefore the equal of any young noble of the land in the hopes of preparing him to serve in some sort of official capacity with a more powerful noble. Finnian absorbed the teachings in history and geneology along with the basics of swordplay. While the training emphasized the heavy armor and weapons the knights of the kingdom favored, Finnian was drawn to the lighter weight weapons favored by the courtiers. But it was the tales and epics of the past put into song that interested him the most.

His parents nearly despaired of their daydreaming youngest son, seeing the promise of a diplomatic career disappearing into the flighty whims of a budding wandering minstrel. Then a totally unexpected thing happened. Finnian touched the true magic. The Light had blessed him with the ability to become a bard. This development meritted new tutors be brought in to teach the use of the Light given ability and further instruction from the family chaplain to strengthen Finnian's grounding in the Light. When Finnian finally reached the age of maturity, his training in the bardic arts was fully accomplished and a more intensive training in the fighting arts of the lightly armored warrior was imparted to give him more of a chance to defend himself while traveling through the more dangerous territories.

Finnian's first adventure was to accompany his father and the Duke of Cassan on a diplomatic mission to coordinate a joint venture with the D'ashai Empire. They were to ferret out an overly ambitious bandit lord who had set himself up in the disputed territory between Gwynedde and D'ashai. They were also there to keep order within the troops so as to prevent any incident from occurring which might spark the renewal of the war between the two countries. Finnian served with distinction, even managing to disrupt an ambush of the D'ashai general long enough to let the general cut his way out. The Duke of Cassan was pleased enough with Finnian's service to take him on for some further sensitive work for the Kingdom.

In the several years since, Finnian has become a wandering agent of the Light with close ties to Gwynedde and the Duke of Cassan. While performing his duties, Finnian has become equally comfortable among the intrigues of various courts as well as the rough amenities of the roadside campsite. He has studied the various peoples of the Four Lands and collected a vast store of legends and histories. But no matter how much he learns, his appetite to learn has never been filled, and he is always listening for new stories and lore to add to his repetoire.[/sblock]


----------



## Canaan

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Thought i had a party of brave heros and undauntable individuals to be mean to
> 
> Actually proably a wise move,,, after all that is why one has teammates to help soak up the damage  and stand in the front line facing upset elder dragons.




Um, yeah <scratches back of head> if we come across any elder dragons with whom we wish to parlay......Jaroth's your guy.  Otherwise, he goes squish


----------



## Dracomeander

Hopefully the elder dragon is willing to parlay. Otherwise I think any of us will go squish, not just Jaroth.   Elder dragons are not something to mess with unless they're in a good mood.  

Finnian may be proficient in swordplay, but he'll be right there with Jaroth in the preferring to parlay department.


----------



## J. Alexander

*DracoMender - Questions*

In regards to hit point it is 70% of your base hit points then you can add in you con. bonus...

You can use and spells in any of the bard lists just attach a copy of the spells your character has acess to in you character sheet.

Everything else looks good.  Seems to be a heck of a support character.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Bold Characters*

Geesh, I dont see why everyone seems to want to parlay with an upset elder dragon,, I mean it only has 750 hit points is a dc 45 to hit, +30 to attack and does a measely 20d6 +20 with each of it's two attacks.....


----------



## Rhun

Vadric will take the dragon...he has the Light and the divine favor of Heironeous to protect him! 

J/K...even he knows discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## Canaan

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Geesh, I dont see why everyone seems to want to parlay with an upset elder dragon,, I mean it only has 750 hit points is a dc 45 to hit, +30 to attack and does a measely 20d6 +20 with each of it's two attacks.....




We're a bunch of Chatty Cathy's


----------



## Rhun

*Vadric Elareon*
_Warrior-Priest and Knight of the Light_
_Neutral Good Human Male Cleric 10_

*Age:* 28
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6 ft. 1 in.
*Weight:* 195 lb.
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Light Brown
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:* 14 [+2] 
*DEX:* 13 [+1]
*CON:* 14 [+2]
*INT:* 13 [+1]
*WIS:* 20 [+5]	(+2 level increase, +2 periapt)
*CHA:* 16 [+3]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=685533

*HP: 79* http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=685753
*Armor Class:* 23 (10 base + 9 armor + 3 shield + 1 dex)
- Flat-footed AC: 22
- Touch AC: 11
*Initiative:* +5
*BAB:* +7/+2
*Atttack:*
- Warsong +12/+7 (1d8+4+1d6 fire/17-20)
- Crossbow +8 (1d8/19-20)

*Speed:* 20' (30’ base)

*FORT:* +9 (7 base + 2 con)
*REFL:* +4 (3 base + 1 dex)
*WILL:* +12 (7 base + 5 wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Human Bonus Feat_
- _Human Bonus Skill Points_
- _Aura_
- _Turn Undead 9/day_
- _Spellcasting_
- _Spontaneous Casting (Cure)_
- _Domain Powers_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Improved Initiative_
- _Extra Turning _
3rd Level
- _Divine Metamagic: Empower_
6th Level
- _Divine Metamagic: Maximize_
9th Level
- _Divine Metamagic: Extend_

*Skills:* 
Concentration +15 (13 ranks, +2 con)
Diplomacy +13 (10 ranks, +3 cha)
Heal +10 (5 ranks, +5 wis)
Knowledge (Arcana) +6 (5 ranks, +1 int)
Knowledge (History) +5 (4 ranks, +1 int)
Knowledge (Religion) +11 (10 ranks, +1 int)
Spellcraft +8 (5 ranks, +1 int, +2 synergy)

*Languages:*
- _Illum, Northern Gaullic_

*Equipment:*
*Armor & Shield*
- Full Plate +1(-5 ACP, 50lb)
- Shield, heavy +1 (-1 ACP, 15lb)
*Melee weapons*
- Warsong, adamantine flaming keen longsword +2 (1d8+4+1d6 fire/17-20, 3lb)
- Morningstar (1d8+2/20, 6lb)
- Dagger (1d4+2/19-20, 10ft, 1lb)

*Ranged weapons*
- Light Crossbow (1d8/19-20, 80ft, 4lb)
- 30 Bolts (3lb)

*Equipment*
- Handy Haversack
- Ring of Sustenance
- Periapt of Wisdom
- Explorer’s Outfit (8lb)
- Cleric’s Vestments (6lb)
- Bedroll (5lb)
- Flint & steel (0lb)
- Beltpouch (1/2lb)
- Waterskin (4lb)

Weight Carried: 
Remaining money: ?

*Spellcasting*
Domains: Good, War 
- _Good:_ +1 caster level on all spells with _Good_ descriptor.
- _War:_ Martial Weapon Proficiency (Longsword), Weapon Focus (Longsword)
Spells Prepared:
- _0-Level (6):_ Detect Magic x 2, Create Water, Light x 2, 
- _1st Level (6+1):_ Bless, Command, Endure Elements, Divine Favor, Shield of Faith, Obscuring Mist + Protection from Evil
- _2nd Level (5+1):_ Delay Poison, Hold Person x 2, Lesser Restoration, Silence + Spiritual Weapon
- _3rd Level (4+1):_ Daylight, Invisibility Purge, Magic Circle vrs. Evil, Searing Light + Magic Vestment
- _4th Level (4+1):_ Freedom of Movement, Neutralize Poison, Death Ward, Divine Power + Holy Smite
- _5th Level (3+1):_ Break Enchantment, Righteous Might, True Seeing + Flame Strike

*Description*
Vadric definitely looks more the part of a knight then a priest. He is tall and muscular,   with fine, handsome features. He has curly hair of chestnut hue, and his eyes are the brown of soft suede leather. He is most often dressed in full plate armor and carries shield and sword, over which he wear his knight’s surcoat bearing the arms of the Knights of Light.

*Background*
The Elareon family, once the powerful earl of Elareon, have in recent generations fallen on hard times. Three generations after the end of the Consolidation Wars, as a result of the loss of land and crushing taxes, the Elareon family sold their ancestral home near the city of Tiale and moved to the eastern reaches. Giving up the rich productive farmland that was their patrimony, the family bought vast acres of poor pastures and scrubby hills. Rebuilding the family’s life and income stream took generations. The hard work paid off though, and the lands bought by the family became fruitful and productive. The foresight of the older generations left a new legacy of a modest size manor house, productive orchards of apple and walnuts and six small satellite farms that were home to the family’s cattle and sheep.

Growing up along the Eastern Borders meant that at a young age, Vadric was introduced to skirmish warfare. Reaching manhood he joined the family levees and once they were called out to combat marauding dwarves he experienced his first fight and a near death injury.

After the life changing experience, Vadric decided to join the church and devote his life to his patron Saint Heironeous. With the passage of years, Vadric found himself drawn into conflict after conflict with marauding bands of orcs and ogiers and dwarves along the Valley’s eastern border. Distinguishing himself in these border skirmishes and in open battle, Vadric was knighted by the Patriarch of Eastland for his noble services and was given memberships into the Knights of the Light. Choosing to stay within the ecclesiastical circle instead of one of the branches of the order, Vadric bears only the title of Knight and has no command authority within the military hierarchy of the Knights of the Light.

Due to his combat experience and his noble heritage, Vadric Elareon was given the position of military attaché to the Patriarch of Eastland, where he advises on military issues.

Patriarch Grappien, an elderly man in his 80's, summoned Elareon into his office one day and announced that he was posting Elareon to Westmarch in the Borderlands. No reason was given other than he is to send all reports of ogiers and orcs and any type of humanoids that he can develop intelligence on. Passing to Elareon a small notebook made of black calves hide with silver bindings he says "Write your letters and reports to me in this. They will arrive much quicker". Patriarch Grappien then dismisses the priest and in parting says "Arrangements have been made for you to take ship at Brightlaw in the Confederation and sail to Westmarch. Let me know if you need anything" 

*Prized Possessions*
*Warsong (Longsword +2, flaming keen – adamantine)*
Warsong is wrought completely of adamantine, from its black, diamond-edged blade to its leather wrapped pommel. A masterfully balanced and deadly sharp weapon, Vadric undertook a quest sometime after his life-changing experience to recover the blade from an ancient weapon’s cache that had been forgotten long ago. The adamantine blade makes a unique ringing when it contacts other weapons, thus leading to the weapon’s name. On command, the blade of the sword is wreathed in flames...Vadric believes it to be the holy, cleansing flame of Hieroneous.

Warsong:




*Valorous Plate (Full Plate+1) and Bladeward (Heavy Shield +1):* These two items have been in the Elareon family for many generations. Both are masterfully crafted of fine oil-slaked steel of cobalt hue, the color having been melded into metal itself, instead of merely enameled as found on many lesser armors. Both shield and armor have the Elareon coat of arms etched prominently into them.

*Traveller’s Ring (Ring of Sustenance) and Traveller’s Pack (Handy Haversack):* These two items were given to Vadric by the Church of the Light, to help facilitate the large amount of travel that Vadric has been required to do as part of his various assignments. 

*Pearl of Clarity (Periapt of Wisdom):* Given to Vadric as a gift  several years previous by one of his mentors, Bishop Charles Tolliver, Vadric continuously wears the necklace in fond remembrance of his friend. He feels that the necklace gives him a clarity and focus that he is not normally capable of.


I went a little over the 20K, but I wrote up some background for each magical item...let me know what I need to change.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rhun - Character*

For Rhun
[sblock]Looking over the character you need to move warsong up to +2 and you may give either warsong or your armour an augementation[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris

J. Alexander,
Ok I think I am ready to go. I finished up his background a bit and his equipment. Any comments or concerns, just let me know.

Oh and if you get a chance I'd love to see the map. I do have CC2. You may email it to me at:  fenris dot kaern at gmail dot com.

Thanks.


----------



## Rhun

Fenris said:
			
		

> Oh and if you get a chance I'd love to see the map. I do have CC2. You may email it to me at:  fenris dot kaern at gmail dot com.





I woudl also love to see the map, and I have a copy of CC2 as well. You can email at matthew <dot> person <at> gmail <dot> com.


----------



## Canaan

I don't have CC2, but if you convert it to a pdf file, I can look at the map in that format.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rogues Gallery*

I created the Rogues Gallery for the characters to be posted in...it is entiled "Homebrew - The Four Lands - Gallery of Heros"....if i could find a way to post the link here i would  but alas no such luck.

As the game progress I will add additional histories, maps, etc, general information in this thread for you to review and increase your knowledge of the dynamics, history etc of the world......Looking forward to getting started on monday (wicked laugh)...and this time no one knows my phone number to call and whine about how mean i am being to their character


----------



## Scotley

*Rogues' Gallery Link*

One link to the Rogues Gallery Thread, now if I just had my character finished. I am working on it as evidenced by the draft I sent and the questions.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=178012


----------



## Fenris

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> I created the Rogues Gallery for the characters to be posted in...it is entiled "Homebrew - The Four Lands - Gallery of Heros"....if i could find a way to post the link here i would  but alas no such luck.





The Four Lands - Gallery of Heroes


----------



## J. Alexander

*Helpful Players*

Nice to have such helpful players ....gee I may even have to rethink how upset the two elder dragons are going to be when the n groups starts thinking about either fighting or just talking to them.....but for the front line fighters in the group...that gleaming set of  + 10 full plate armour of speed and weightnless constucted  of diamond and mithril sure look pretty. That bad new is it is resting on an armor stand just behind the upset elderd dragons.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Fenris - Background*

Fenris
[sblock]While it is possibley that a giant would exist as druid in the OLD Forrest it is highly unlikely. I would suggest switching the location to the "Deadlands" the area of mountains and valley;s directly north of the Borderlands. This is a large buffer zone of human/humanoid tribes, small outposts, border forts etc seperating the Borderlands from the Northlands....A giant would be easily found there.

The spear and such are great. I love the backhistory....add two special abilites to the spear and increase it to +2....I will have information on historylater [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Link to the Game*

Guys,

Here is the address to the game....I am not going to start and out of character thread so  simple but your comments under the header OCC......

the address is Homebrew - The Four Lands - The Great North


----------



## Rath Lorien

Here is the link:

Homebrew - The Four Lands - The Great North

I recommend making this thread (Call to the Four Lands) the OOC thread and the other thread (Homebrew - The Four Lands - The Great North) the in-character/game thread -- with OOC comments marked appropriately if they are put in the other thread.

If this is what you intended all along, then just ignore this comment.

b.t.w. here is how to build the link above (just remove the bang [!] from the starting block to make it work):

[!url=http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=178051]Homebrew - The Four Lands - The Great North[/url]

also, I learned this trick:  to build a "show" block with your own custom title such as...
[sblock=custom title]stuff[/sblock]

you need to write it like this (just remove the bang):
[!sblock=custom title]stuff[/sblock]


----------



## Rath Lorien

I assume you will roll our dice for us unless you tell us differently.  (It is my preference for the DM to roll the dice, but some folks like to roll their own).

Do you want each of the characters to put their direct quotes in a different color?  Using colors can make it easy to see who is speaking at a glance, but it can also be hard to read in some browsers if you choose certain colors.  I don't have a preference either way on the use of colors.


----------



## Rath Lorien

Are the Elder Druids a well-known group?
Can they be recognized by their distinctive cloaks (or by some other distictive feature)?
Where do they originate (are they from the north)?
What is the relationship between the Church or the Light and the Elder Druids?

Thanks


----------



## Rath Lorien

Sorry to be such a busy body this morning...

Do you need more detail on the equipment (such as how much food, how much silver, the exact contents of the "traveling essentials") or are we ok dealing with generalities?  With the understanding that if it is not specifically marked you will use your judgement as to whether it would be reasonable for us to have such a thing in our pack.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Answers*

Questions, Questions, Questions, so many questions and I yet to have my first cup of coffee ......

I really dont want to have three or four threads for the game going...i prefer to have the main character thread in which the gaming occurs and with the OCC to denote out of character comments in the thread. I have found it is simlply a lot easier for me to keep track with.....with world information etc being posted in the Rouges Gallery. It was my intent to download and then close this thread...but am open to keeping it as the OCC comments so just let me know what format you prefer and majority rules...

Using colors for your characters actualy words is always helpful, but it is not manadatory.

As far as equipment goes, just furnish him with the items you think that he would have. Starting coingage will be dealt with then I start the game but for the sake of having some coinage on the character...let's figure that each player has 1d6+3 X1000 silver pennies in his possession.

In regards to rolling dice I prefer to have the players roll their own dice using either invisible caslte  or some other online dice rolling.....if that is not feasabile then players can roll their dice at home and just post the results......I like the concept of players rollling their own dice because it gives a physical attachment to the character...instead of waiting for the Dm to post and being a specetator, I think if makes you more involved and closer to the character...The rush of rolling that natural 20 and slaying the evil liche etc......

Unless you are in the upper echelons of the church or diplomatic services one would not little about the Elder Druids...Remember the Chruch and the DRuids really dont get along, the only real reason the church has not moved agaist the Old Forrest is that while they would win most likely after years of bloody conflict, the Valley would be to exhausted in men and materials to actually hold on to the conquest..Not to mention it would create a minor civil war in the borderlands where the Old Religion is still strong. Simpley put it is not cost effective for the Church to deal with the druids at this time.


----------



## Canaan

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Unless you are in the upper echelons of the church or diplomatic services one would not little about the Elder Druids...Remember the Chruch and the DRuids really dont get along, the only real reason the church has not moved agaist the Old Forrest is that while they would win most likely after years of bloody conflict, the Valley would be to exhausted in men and materials to actually hold on to the conquest..Not to mention it would create a minor civil war in the borderlands where the Old Religion is still strong. Simpley put it is not cost effective for the Church to deal with the druids at this time.




I actually had this question, too.  I suppose I should know what diplomatic relations my order has with the various races and countries and political affiliations to assist my negotiation and diplomatic attempts.  Also, where is the Keep of the Elder Druids?  Is it in the Old Forrest or further to the south or somewhere else entirely?  How secretive is the Order?  Do I go around introducing myself as an Elder Druid or is it more mysterious?  I sort of assume that for most people, it is mysterious and enigmatic.  But for those races/countries/authorities that have had dealings with us there is a level of mutual respect and decorum (or hate and loathing).

As for the Order's goals, I imagine them being to win friends by uniting people in arrangements of mutual benefit (not conquest) or they might be more big picture in approach, like attempting to unite them when a common threat faces them all.  I imagine they do not trust the Church, but may seek to subtely change its approach to unity from one of conquest to peace and respect for all, thereby gaining more willing converts and allowing for peace amongst all peoples and faiths.


----------



## Dracomeander

I'm still cominng up with the background for Finnian's equipment, but I'm transferring him to the rogue's gallery now.

Also, a question. Will the prestige class Lyric Thaumaturge (from Complete Mage) be an acceptable path to continue with Finnian if I add some training in Kell to his background?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Answers Part 2*

Yes the  prestiage class Lyric Thaumaturge is acceptable. I actually like the class having read it...Oh the mischeif i can make 


The Elder Druids are not generally know even to minor and middle level noblity or chuch members. The information you know for certain is that the diplomatic realtions with the Elves/Dwarves/Gnomes is strickly limited to the upper echelons of the Order and their interaction is with the upper levels of both the elves and dwarves. etc. In regards to mankind, the titled rulers and some of their most senior advisors will have knowledge or contact with the order. Druids as well as other religious minorites (adherents to older pantheons) are not approved of by the poplace. Introduce yourself as a druid in the wrong area and you may very well find yourself tied to a stake with flames likcking at your robes. There is very very little religious tolerace among 85 percent of the population. Diplomatic relations are handled by a small council of three individual per race reporting to the larger council...

MORE LATER


----------



## J. Alexander

*Answers   - Part 3*

As in medevial europe etc, diplomacy is conducted by those who in effect can speak for their liege lord and bind him to agreements. Thus most major agreements are made by or key diplomatic posts go to very very senior nobles or a blood realative of the royal house.


----------



## Fenris

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Fenris
> [sblock]While it is possibley that a giant would exist as druid in the OLD Forrest it is highly unlikely. I would suggest switching the location to the "Deadlands" the area of mountains and valley;s directly north of the Borderlands. This is a large buffer zone of human/humanoid tribes, small outposts, border forts etc seperating the Borderlands from the Northlands....A giant would be easily found there.
> 
> The spear and such are great. I love the backhistory....add two special abilites to the spear and increase it to +2....I will have information on historylater [/sblock]




J. Alexander [sblock] Glad you like it. It's easy to write a good backstory with a rich and detailed world. I'll fix the druid story this weekend. Thanks for the boosts. Now the spear is already +2, did you want to boost that to +3 or leave it at +2? I think I'll take Shocking Burst and Thundering for the spear if that's OK. Keen was calling, but with a name like Sky Lightning I figured it fit better. I may rename it Sky Lightning of the Allfather to match Odin's spear. That thing'll be nasty on a crit.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander

I've added backstories to Finnian's significant equipment in the rogue's gallery thread if you want to take a look at them. I'll admit I borrowed Rhun's naming for the Traveler's items. As they are such useful items, his origin for them as an explanation for them and how they would be named is as good as if not better than anything I could come up with.

I still need to detail Finnian's more mundane equipment. I'll make sure I do that before Monday.

Also, I would like a copy of the map as well. You can send it to dracomeander (at) msn (dot) com.


----------



## Scotley

Bertrand is ready for action. I'll get details of his cohort up Monday. I'll be away for the rest of the weekend. 

Are there only five of us? I thought there were a couple more. I finally got around to reading the history of everyone. Great group. Lots of creativity. I fear my own stuff ran to quantity over quality, but I'll try to polish it up a little as time permits. See you all Monday.


----------



## Rath Lorien

Are the money details given in the game thread in addition to the 1d6+3x1000sp that you mentioned before?  Or does this information replace the earlier comment?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Money*

The 1d6 +3000 sp is in addition to any monies that  may be given in the game thread.


----------



## J. Alexander

*TSk TSK*

Already peaking at the game thread ......thought we did not start till moday


----------



## Rath Lorien

Sorry, I did not know the game thread was off limits!   

Anniston is done.


----------



## Canaan

Hey!  I saw in the Playing the Game section that The Four Lands has an ongoing pbp game as well.  And Scotley plays in it!

Are you planning on continuing that game?  If so, that's awesome, for it bodes well for this game lasting a while!


Jaroth Urkas, Initiate of the Order of the Elder Druids, Protectors of The Four Lands


----------



## J. Alexander

*Other Game*

Good question, I hope to continue that game as well but it very well may just go solo with Scotley's character in the near future...lack of imput and long abseces from the other players makes it difficult to play....but who knows......which brings me to this point....


I have a 48 hour rule...if from the time of a post ending a combat or sequence of events you do not respond or have input then I move the game on and a character loses his chance to act...it is unfair for the other players to have to wait and wait and wait...I do understand that things get crazy at time and emergences occur...just give me a heads up if you can so I know how to pace things......just keep me informed....looking forward to the game


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> I have a 48 hour rule...if from the time of a post ending a combat or sequence of events you do not respond or have input then I move the game on and a character loses his chance to act...it is unfair for the other players to have to wait and wait and wait...I do understand that things get crazy at time and emergences occur...just give me a heads up if you can so I know how to pace things......just keep me informed....looking forward to the game





I like this rule a lot. Very nice. And I do hope this is a long running game...so far the longest PBP I have _played_ in ended after about 5 or 6 months.


----------



## Rath Lorien

And, we're off!
(yes, I'm a bad boy, monitoring the progress in the game thread... again.)

J, just let us know when you want us to begin.  I will wait until I hear from you because I'm guessing you intend to kick us off with some sort of common introduction.

I'm not intending to be overly eager, just waiting and watching the progress with great interest.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Final Housekeeping*

Okay guys, by common consent we will keep this thread active as the out of character comment section....so feel free to ask questions and annoy the dm here ........

Good News as of tonight we will be off and running so Gentlmen start your Characters


----------



## Scotley

You've got mail.


----------



## Scotley

Canaan said:
			
		

> Hey!  I saw in the Playing the Game section that The Four Lands has an ongoing pbp game as well.  And Scotley plays in it!
> 
> Are you planning on continuing that game?  If so, that's awesome, for it bodes well for this game lasting a while!
> 
> 
> Jaroth Urkas, Initiate of the Order of the Elder Druids, Protectors of The Four Lands




Indeed this is not my first trip to the four lands. Though we were venturing far to the south in that one. I think you can count on this lasting a while. Our DM has been playing in one of my games for over two years.


----------



## Rath Lorien

Wow, what an explosive start!
My employer blocks enworld, so I'm limited to morning and evening posts.
I'll do my best to catch up with things at least once per day.
I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## J. Alexander

Nasty, Cruel employers


----------



## Scotley

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> Wow, what an explosive start!
> My employer blocks enworld, so I'm limited to morning and evening posts.
> I'll do my best to catch up with things at least once per day.
> I'm looking forward to it!




Can you get to any web based email? You could at least get the posts if not reply.


----------



## Rath Lorien

Oh, yes, I get the emails, but they are from the previous night (they cutoff around 11m or so).  I can read the board (and usually respond) in the morning and the evening, so I have already read all of the posts by the time I see the emails at work.  No worries, I don't think I'll have trouble keeping up.  But if there is a burst of activity during the day I'll just have to wait to see it when I get home.


----------



## Rhun

Hey J. Alexander,

I just learned that Divine Metamagic had been errata'd...I'm going to have to make a few minor changes to my character's feats to reflect this.

Just wanted to let you know before I went in there and began messing with things.


----------



## Scotley

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, I get the emails, but they are from the previous night (they cutoff around 11m or so).  I can read the board (and usually respond) in the morning and the evening, so I have already read all of the posts by the time I see the emails at work.  No worries, I don't think I'll have trouble keeping up.  But if there is a burst of activity during the day I'll just have to wait to see it when I get home.




Its only fair that way. I can rarely get my teenagers off IM long enough to get in an evening post.


----------



## Rath Lorien

J. Alexander, What is the meaning of "Amster" which you use as the title of your entries in the game thread?


----------



## Canaan

J. Alexander, did Jaroth handle that questioning from Anniston appropriately?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Questions*

The meaning of Amster is that it is the port city you are currently visiting....just a way i keep track of where you guys are out so i can easily refercene it


REligoin/etc

Jaroth, yes you did to a certain degree, i want you guys to play your charcters how you want to but the Light is not that tolerant of the old religion and the priest and knight were going out on a limb with their tolerance...something that had higher authoriy overheard could have well had them before and ecclestical court...as for the druids they are about as tolerant as the light..for most people religion is not a safe topic to discuss outside of one's own church. The nobles of the borderlands play the light and the old religon off against one another whera the nobles of the southlands play one partiarc or bishop off against another...again distance works wonders as by the time a consulation with higer authority is received the crises is over with and the next one beind dealt tiwh


----------



## Rath Lorien

Yes I had wondered about the religous angle.  I would probably play Anniston a little more aggressively, but I decided (for the convenience of party unity) to play him more in the role of good-natured evangalist rather than intolerant witch hunter, especially given his current standing in his order.  I don't think Anniston has said anything that could be considered heretical.

Rhun sent this earlier:


> Vadric addresses Jaroth as well. "No offense taken, Jaroth. Some of those who follow the light fear that anything unfamiliar or foreign to them is darkness. I, however, believe that darkness or light reside within a man's heart, and only through his actions may he be judged."



I tried to indicate by my character's reaction that I thought this was unusual for a cleric of the light to say.  It seems to me that from the perspective of the Church of the Light that what a man believes in his heart, and the faith that he holds, is at least as important as what actions he performs (if not infinitely MORE important...).  But once again, the media of the pbp is not an easy forum to discuss such delicate topics, particularly when a party is just trying to get to know one another.

J Alexander, please tell me if ANY properly trained follower of the Light would find ANY use of the Old Tongue to be heretical by definition.  In other words, is its use grounds for immediate arrest and presentment before an ecclesiastical court.  The answer to this question may go far to inform the players on how to react to it in the future (and in whose company it is appropriate to use the language).

Also, Fenris said:


> Modjan comforts Jaroth in Northern Gaullic "Light comes from many places, the sun, the moon and the stars. Yet all three drive away the darkness. Still there are those who find one light better than the others. Still, best to leave the North to the North" says the veteran using an old saying from the Brotherhood.



Which discussion I might have taken up immediately except that I mistakenly thought that Modjan and Jaroth were still speaking in the Old Tongue (a language that Anniston does not understand) so I did not respond.  Upon looking back at the quote I now see that the comment was made in Northern Gaullic and as a result, Anniston's opinion of Modjan will be affected by it.  

Technically, I do not see the comments of either Modjan or Jaroth as being heretical, but rather paganistic.  As such, they present themselves as oppotunities for enlightenment, rather than as heretics to be cleansed.  Once again, I will take whatever advice you might have as to how we want to handle this as a party.

One more topic: Jaroth has hinted to his magic ability more than once now and Anniston will not let this dangle for long.  I understand that if a spellcaster is a sorcerer then the magic is "granted by the light" and thus the practitioner can be saved (and is typically viewed as "blessed").  Whereas a wizard (or druid, or cleric of a non-light faith) is generally concidered beyond help and "evil" by definition.  Please let me know how much latitude I have if this is the case so my actions can be determined appropriately.

Of course I also understand that to tell the difference between a sorcerer and a wizard is difficult and in an ecclesiastical court an arcane practitioner must be taken at his word.  I assumed that after Canaan answered my last religeous post that I would ask him about the source of Jaroth's magic.

Sorry for the book.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Religion*

Sorry if it came across as you guys not being in character or true to your faith, I was just trying to give you guys a feel for the intolerance that does exist. It is perfectly acceptable for your character to take a tolerant view especially as the characters are working towards what will be a common goal for the common good. Having said that rember that the road to hell is paved with good intentions. While your actions may actually further the cause of the Light or or the Old Religion, other mebmers of the faith may not see it as such. For example your tolerance of a pagan could condem you before a rabid bishop and you wuold have no recourse from his authority unless you resoted to trial by combat or an appeal to a higher authority whcih could take months to decide. Think back to how powerful a bishop or even some abbots were in medevial europe, their word was law an only subject to being overridden by a superior who more often than not did not want to pick a fight with his subordinae. Likewise, a member of the old religion could well find himself and his friend both placed in a WICKER MAN and set aflame by an equally rabid grand druid. What religious tolerance there is is more or less out of mutual necessity. The Church of the light devotes most of it's resoruces to combating the elves and dwarves and the rebellious monarch of the southland not to mention the pagan D'shai empire while the Borderlands and Old Forrest are using their strength to turn back the Northalnds. 

So to sum it up, it is a mess. Be carful as you never know when a nasty evil dm rolling random dice may get a great roll and give you grief over what is a perfectly innoncent conversation that happens to be overheard by the wrong ears. 

I will try to and pull the notes I have on the Religous problems etc and put them in the Four Lands Document sometime soon. But for now you guys are doing a great job with limited information in a very complex world....I have not said much while it was developing as i did not want you guys to feel that the dm was being heavy handed or overbearing or dictating how you should play or develope your characters persona. As a group were still relatively new in figuring out our dynamics....but from the feedback and questions i am geeting I have the pleseant feeling that I am going to be able to make you guys miserable for a long time 

J.


----------



## Rhun

I played Vadric as being a bit tolerant, as I figured that in his travels he would have had to deal with many people who's beliefs did not necessarily mesh with his own. However, he is certainly devoted to the light...I wasn't sure how to handle his interaction with Jaroth and Jaroth's hinting at the use of magic. Obviously that could cause contention, with both Vadric and Anniston.

Obviously, any information you can provide on dealing with religious issues is most welcome. As you've said you have read the Deryni series, I am trying to play Vadric as more like an Cardiel or Istelyn, and not anything like a Loris or Gorony (as I said earlier, I see a lot of parallels in the settings  ).


----------



## Canaan

Ok, this all sounds good.  J. Alexander, I now understand the Order of the Elder Druids to be in league with the druids and the Old Religion.  Is the rest of what I said to Anniston true, however?


----------



## Dracomeander

And we haven't even touched the can of worms Finnian's allegiances might throw into the mix.

It's a good thing you equate Vadric to Cardiel or Istelyn, cause Finnian might just be even more troublesome than Alaric and Duncan were.


----------



## Rhun

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> It's a good thing you equate Vadric to Cardiel or Istelyn, cause Finnian might just be even more troublesome than Alaric and Duncan were.





That's a lot of trouble then, especially in the first three books. After that, Alaric learns to behave himself and Duncan becomes the trouble maker! LOL.

And unfortunately, there is no king to protect Vadric! Yikes!


----------



## Fenris

Rhun said:
			
		

> As you've said you have read the Deryni series, I am trying to play Vadric as more like an Cardiel or Istelyn, and not anything like a Loris or Gorony (as I said earlier, I see a lot of parallels in the settings  ).




The whosy-whatsie now?

No clue with that. But I have been trying to keep Modjan's allegiances on the down low, till _some people_ have to bring it up in polite company.   

But Modjan isn't overt about religion at all and participates in Light rituals both to "Do as the Romans do" as well as Pascal's Wager since he's a warrior first and takes whatever insurance he can.


----------



## Rhun

Fenris said:
			
		

> The whosy-whatsie now?




A series of novels, by Katherine Kurtz. Basically, there is a race known as the Deryni who are effectively sorcerers. They are indistinguishable from humans, but the Church basically pursues them all as heathens and criminals.


----------



## Canaan

Rhun said:
			
		

> A series of novels, by Katherine Kurtz. Basically, there is a race known as the Deryni who are effectively sorcerers. They are indistinguishable from humans, but the Church basically pursues them all as heathens and criminals.




Oh, sounds horrible for the sorcerers!  Hey, wait a minute!....


----------



## J. Alexander

*Torment for Players*

Lets just say that in this world you guys may be in a pack of trouble...remember Istelyn was burned by two fellow bishops and that Cardinal was almost assissinated by his fellow bishops ....For reference remember that the church is controlled by a single prelate elected by a council of patariachs each with national, idealogical and personal agendas. The day to day goverance of the valley is done by bishops and that even bishops outside the valley proper weild great influnce with their local lord and king.


For Jaroth
[sblock]yes your answers were pretty much on the money, the elder druids to the best of your knowledge are trying to establish a network of advisors/diplomates in the various human and racial kingdoms in order to open communication and understanding among the races...think of the difficulties of the first druid council at panaor and all the racial problems it encounterd....you are even pre first council so the elder druids have a difficult task. The only good thing is that the elves and dwarfs have their own druid councils which maintain contact with the human ones...this is about the extent of interaction and is more than the valley and human kingdoms have other than trade relations with the dwarves.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Lets just say that in this world you guys may be in a pack of trouble...remember Istelyn was burned by two fellow bishops and that Cardinal was almost assissinated by his fellow bishops ....





Oh, I haven't forgotten. 

Istelyn was actually hung and then drawn and quartered. They tried to burn Duncan, after torturing him. Alaric too. LOL.

This is definitely going to be an interesting game. I hope Vadric doesn't get burned at the stake!


----------



## J. Alexander

*TSk TSK*

Correcting the dm already (makeing a note in book next to Rhun).  Your right i had forgetten that but now remeber the context and that he was strong enough in his faith to die with a smile on his face and at peace..even after the terrible suffering.....Think any of your characters are strong enough in their faith to do that .......

Then again there are still a couple of upset Elder Dragons that you guys need to meet 

By the way the church does have several religious orders devoted to sniffing out magic and punishing heretics .........


----------



## J. Alexander

*Posts*

Guys
If you could give me a rough idea of the times you are most likely to post (CST) so that i will have an idea as to move the action on. So far it seems to be working out with us devoting time in the day to character interaction and then moving the game on late that night so people can read and post the following day...

Thanks


----------



## Dracomeander

I'm usually online in the late night hours Central Time. My daytime access is limited. It just happens that I've been able to spend more time this last week than normal. It is extremely rare when I'm available to go online in the evenings.


----------



## Rath Lorien

I'm also in CST.
I'll check the boards in the morning before I go to work.  Sometimes I have time to send a quick post in the morning.
I generally have time to read and respond in the evening a couple of times.
I usually go to bed around 10-11pm but there are exceptions.
Weekends are open and I'll respond to posts periodically throughout the day.


----------



## Rath Lorien

To Canaan:  I hope you will respond at some point in the game thread to my post 75 so we can clear up anything that might have changed since the discussion on religion in this thread.  I understand if any "clarifications" need to be made.

To All:  Please consider that Anniston does take his faith very seriously and he will ensure that his travelling companions are appropriate.  A known agent of druids or a strong advocate for the Old Religion would be difficult for Anniston to swallow at this point in the game.  I know this may put some of the players in a difficult position, but these are the characters we chose and working out these conflicts will be part of the fun of this game.

I don't intend for religion to become the theme of this game, but at least in the beginning I will be spending some time with it in order to set the tone and to establish my character.

I'm looking forward to our dialogue.


----------



## Dracomeander

Finnian is a follower of the Light just not a follower of the Church of the Valley. Also as a diplomatic agent in the South, he has been exposed to other faiths and has a diplomats tolerance and understanding of other peoples and their faiths.

I really don't expect Finnian to get in the middle of any theological discussions eexcept where they interfere with understanding cultural differences. Which come to think of it, is almost all theological discussions.


----------



## Scotley

Bertrand has been around. In his line of work it is best not to discuss religion too openly. He isn't too happy with the light or the old gods just know and is pretty much a functioning agnostic. He won't make waves for either side.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> If you could give me a rough idea of the times you are most likely to post (CST) so that i will have an idea as to move the action on. So far it seems to be working out with us devoting time in the day to character interaction and then moving the game on late that night so people can read and post the following day...





I am usually online Monday through Friday from 7:30 AM - 4:30 PM Mountain Time. I have full access from work, which is when I do most of my playing.

That said, I am often also on at nights and weekends.


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Guys
> If you could give me a rough idea of the times you are most likely to post (CST) so that i will have an idea as to move the action on. So far it seems to be working out with us devoting time in the day to character interaction and then moving the game on late that night so people can read and post the following day...
> 
> Thanks




When I'm not too busy at work I have access Mon-Fri 8 to 5 central time. My availability weekends and evenings varies greatly depending on what's happening at home.


----------



## Canaan

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> To Canaan:  I hope you will respond at some point in the game thread to my post 75 so we can clear up anything that might have changed since the discussion on religion in this thread.  I understand if any "clarifications" need to be made.
> 
> To All:  Please consider that Anniston does take his faith very seriously and he will ensure that his travelling companions are appropriate.  A known agent of druids or a strong advocate for the Old Religion would be difficult for Anniston to swallow at this point in the game.  I know this may put some of the players in a difficult position, but these are the characters we chose and working out these conflicts will be part of the fun of this game.
> 
> I don't intend for religion to become the theme of this game, but at least in the beginning I will be spending some time with it in order to set the tone and to establish my character.
> 
> I'm looking forward to our dialogue.




Rath, I totally apologize.  I thought we were caught up.  Will be posting shortly.  Also, no worries about Anniston's belief system.  I understand and acknowledge that Jaroth's actual motivations and beliefs might not be in step with some of the other PCs.  The Elder Druids are secretive and manipulative.  Ah, such is life.  It makes for a fun game!

To All: I am on PDT, soon to be PST.  I have access during the day and in the evenings.  I am usually in bed by 9:30 on Sun, Tues, Thurs.  I stay up later on all other days.


----------



## Rhun

Canaan said:
			
		

> I am usually in bed by 9:30 on Sun, Tues, Thurs.  I stay up later on all other days.





Man, how would that be? I can't remember the last time I got to sleep at 9:30!


----------



## Canaan

Rhun said:
			
		

> Man, how would that be? I can't remember the last time I got to sleep at 9:30!




I have swim practice at 6:00 a.m. on M,W,F mornings and have to get up at 5:30 a.m. to make it there on time.  Sometimes I get to bed a little later.  Like last night, I got to bed at around 10:30.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Tip to Players*

Gentlement, I dont know if it has regestired with you but a hint as to how important your missions etc are can be found in the amount of funding given to achieve that purpose. Remember we are on a silver standard here with one silver piece being the equivlant of 1 gold piece. More importanlty there are 100 silver pieces to a gold piece thus 100 gold pieces is equivlant to 10000 gold pieces in standard game terms....

Hope this helps


----------



## Rhun

I did actually note that fact...I'm just not sure what to make of it yet.


----------



## Rhun

Silly question (kind of): Are priests of the Light chaste?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Question*

Yes part of being an ordained cleric means that you are chaste. Among the Knights of the LIght howerver, it is acceptable for a Knight to be married provided he is not an ordained priest. In certain rare occasions such as for the continuation of a blood line etc, the Primate will issue a dispensation to an ordained priest allowing him to marry.


----------



## Dracomeander

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Gentlement, I dont know if it has regestired with you but a hint as to how important your missions etc are can be found in the amount of funding given to achieve that purpose. Remember we are on a silver standard here with one silver piece being the equivlant of 1 gold piece. More importanlty there are 100 silver pieces to a gold piece thus 100 gold pieces is equivlant to 10000 gold pieces in standard game terms....
> 
> Hope this helps




I had noted how much Finnian was carrying. Just not sure how to even begin comprehending what contacts would require him to carry that much. Will have to watch for clues appearing later.


----------



## Scotley

*You knew it was coming right?*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Silly question (kind of): Are priests of the Light chaste?




Mostly by Druids with golden scythes... Oh chaste, well that's rather bad news I fear...

You people need to go back to work! I step out for one lousy afternoon meeting and suddenly I'm a dozen posts behind!


----------



## Canaan

Quote:
Originally Posted by Rath Lorien
"Jaroth, I urge you to consider carefully the possible consequenses of using magic in this situation. Our suspicion against these gentlemen is based on the thinest of arguments. An inappropriate use of magic in this case could go very poorly for all of us. We must consider that reading their thoughts in this circumstance may be more criminal than the suspected crime we are trying to investigate." 



Jaroth responds. "I see your point of view. I do not wish to do anything that makes you feel uncomfortable, Anniston." Jaroth pauses for a second and says cheerily, "Besides, I suppose if they do intend to do anyone harm on the ship with their highly potent arcane package, I'm sure that we will be able to suss it all out before it happens." Jaroth considers further. "Of course, by then it might be too late, with the package already on the ship and all." 

Jaroth shakes his head and waves his hand dismissively. "No matter. I'm sure it's nothing after all. Let's just hope its not evocation magic with a contingency trigger."

He turns to Finnian. "Right, Finnian?" Jaroth asks with a mischievous gleam in his eye.


--And the manipulation of the Paladin begins!  lol!


----------



## Rath Lorien

> --And the manipulation of the Paladin begins! lol!



...and he is a lawyer (talk about internal conflict!)  I imagine one fine day the party will be forced to put him out of his misery.


----------



## Canaan

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> ...and he is a lawyer (talk about internal conflict!)  I imagine one fine day the party will be forced to put him out of his misery.





lol!  He's sticking to his guns here, though.  Well done!


----------



## Rhun

I'm just curious, J. Al, but what would a Priest of the Light's reaction be to Jaroth's revelation that he can read minds? Vadric wasn't privy to the earlier conversation in the bookstore about his magic.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Question*

The reading of peoples minds and are hearts can be considered a violation of a person's privacey etc......for a magical standpint, lots of clerics and soreceors and other clases can read minds. A lot depends on the context in which the ability would be used and the conecepts of honorable behavior/ethics of the people involved. What makes it more difficult is that every thing tends to be situational in regards to where and event happens and who is involved. The Cofederate STates place a high premimume on persoanl and family honor, the republic places emphasis on individual freedom and rights...so the best way to answer your question is that if pursuit of a goal/mission or cause the reading of minds could be easily permissable to just snoop well would become a matter of personal ethics.


----------



## Scotley

I will be out of touch until Tuesday, please npc Bertrand as needed.


----------



## J. Alexander

*New Recruit*

Guys,

As Fernis seems to have totally disappeared, there is an opening for another character...if you know of one or two indivudals who you would like to see join the group....please invite them to check out the site and see if they are interested...Sorry for the long delays in typing responses etc....still under the weather here and just now getting half way decent and in the mood and frame of mind to post.....so hang on to your skivevs


----------



## Neurotic

*New player*

I'd play. I prefer dwarven characters, I'm ready for some trouble with those racist bastards. Low magic fits nicely with dwarven runesmith or someother class that utilizes special properties of materials more then calling upon magic.

That is, unless being dwarf means automaticaly that I'll be executed/imprisoned without me doing anything.

Probably Cleric of Keeper of Secrets (Dumathoin)


----------



## Dracomeander

Just letting you know I'm leaving for vacation today. The plan is to be back Sept 4th.

I realize it is a bad spot in the game for Finnian to go silent. I may have access to the net through Sunday, but will be beyond reach after that.


----------



## J. Alexander

*New Player*

Not to discourage you  but YEAH it very well could meant that.......so hit me back with some concepts an we cansee what we can come up with.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Vacation*

Are player characters allowed vacation or is this just a awesome opportuinty for a dm to be mean and cruel .....by saying the character has been kidnapped by lesbian pixies


----------



## Neurotic

*New player*

Several concepts:
Mineral genasi priest of Crystalle (one of elemental lords)/Warpriest- very custom made, would need some major discussion with DM (played 1 session in face-to-face, had to drop out when my twins came) - by custom made I think normal classes and progression but with some backstory and several features in addition to those in classes (and severe restrictions, feat use, focused skills etc)

Human Wizard/War weaver - NOT custom made, but only concept, need some time do some writing up - since wizards are heavily sanctionalized I'd prefer the former.

Another concepts:
Anti-magic protector of magic use  Runic blade - this is (I believe) just some custom class posted on the net. 20 lvl progression, elves only, dual wielder, may not multiclass, must use swords he himselves made, never use any other weapon...I'll send you .doc file if you are interested (of course, elves only could be maybe little relaxed to include humans? ) as in blue order of Mystra...

Since this is effectively One God church, knights of Telatium fit right in. They are kind of elemental paladins with several magical powers depending on the element chosen and with specific roles withing the church (healers (air), inquisitors (fire), messengers(water) and guardians (earth)). I believe this is from Book of elementals or some such, I'll look it up if you're interested.

Essentially, I'd play whatever just to play, twins at home mean I haven't played for over a year and want something/anything. If you have a char for me, put me in, add severe amnesia (I won't even see more then third of a char, you keep the tabs until I discover things about myself) and my primary quest if find out who I am.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Character Concepts*

Neurotic,

Your idea of a Knight of Telatium has merit so i would encourage you to look at one of the four orders of Church Knights. They are very close to the elemets and are approved to use magic even arcane magic. The four orders basically break down to air, earth fire and water.

As for the elf and dwarf classes, i just dont think you would have a lot of fun playing them as you would be spending tons of your time dealing with prejudice and possible incaration.....also the party has problems with one of their members being a druid that they are working thru as pc's and are adding a lot of depth and character to the game..so you idea of a magict user etc could very well given the party dynamics.

Hit me back with an email addrss and i will end you something like a 50 page document telling about the world....but i think it should be posted here on another page...

Thanks for the interest..

J.

As for the twins, congrats and no worries, I have one particular player who has to spend quality time with his dog feeding him cheesburgers that cuts into his ability to post


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As for the twins, congrats and no worries, I have one particular player who has to spend quality time with his dog feeding him cheesburgers that cuts into his ability to post




OOC: Hehe, don't forget that I have a toddler at home as well. I'm trying to teach him to give the dog the cheeseburgers, so I'll have more time to play.


----------



## Neurotic

*Knight of telatium*

Human Tolgarien Knight: these are the Knights of the Earth. The Tolgarien Knights are the elite warriors of the church. More than once these heavily armed and armored knights have been referred to as 'moving rocks.' The Tolgarien are the only knights known to have active ties with the Elves.

Progress would likely be something along the lines Clr3/Fig4/KoT1.
Personality: somewhat strong headed, too curious for his own good and slow to anger, prefering reactions to actions.

(are flaws allowed? I'd take curious and powerful enemy, or eventualy family curse that I'll detail if allowed)

Also, it's not really clear from class description if knight has all the spells from the list or has to select several and use only those (like let's say sorcerer), receiving others as gift from God, superiors or copying them from others.

Alexander: My mail is s_hajnal@hotmail.com. I have a specific question about runes, rune feats and one other. Could you send me mail where to ask them?

Vorlan "Trollslayer" Tolgar is born into distinguished priesthood family and was expected to follow his father in career. But as sometimes happens, Vorlan was stronger in the body then in common sense. Soon it became clear that he is not wise enough to be really powerful priest, nor interested enough in church politics to participate in administration and politics. Instead he spent some of his time in library showing unhealty interest in magic and other races.

This was soon noticed and one of overseers/inquisitors/watchers/what have you set out to crush this curiosity in it's beginning. His father (Lucian Tolgar) heard of this and tried to talk Vorlan out of it. Partially to spite him, partially because he was sick of eternal politicking and partially because he wasn't really aware of the danger he was in, Vorlan persisted, thus giving father's enemies weapon to strike at him. Lucian Tolgar called in few favors and deflected attacks (although some damage was done)  and arranged for Vorlan to be sent out of the Capital (and earning Vorlan ire of powerful inquisitor within Church).

Thus, through influence of his father he was apprenticed to a knight of Tolgarien, far, far away near the border, but not near enough to be frontliner (his parents wouldn't let their eldest to be in danger). This suited Vorlan just fine, his parents beginning to stiffle his growing independence and will to live the life and explore the world. Also, this opened career for his younger brother who was diligently following his parents lead.

Eventualy, he realised just how stupid his behavior has been and what danger he avoided through his father's influence. He sent apologizing letter to his father, good wishes to his brother and how good he was treated to his mother . 

Rest of the history depends on our mailing, I'll finish it as soon as we talk. Tnx.


----------



## Neurotic

*Vorlan Tolgar stats*

Here: highest CON, lowest (INT or CHA) and DEX, stats tomorrow

I don't really like this ones as there are many odd numbers
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1217372

after some very small rolls this is what appeared! Just to check that it works correctly, I'll use those above. 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1217380


----------



## Neurotic

*Response*

Umm, Alexander? I sent you a mail. Did you receive it? Could you respond to it today so I can post character with eventual history modifications (and coresponding changes...)?

For weekend I cannot post so if you don't respond, I'll post it on monday.

I'll check this thread later today...


----------



## Neurotic

*Vorian Tolgar*



		Code:
	

Name:       Vorian "Trolslayer" Tolgar
Race:       Human
Player:     Neurotic
Classes:    Cleric3/Fighter4/Tolgarien knight 3
Hit Points: 92 
[URL=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1227841]Extra HP 2 levels[/URL] 
[URL=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1227747]8 level HP[/URL] 
Experience: 45k/55k
Alignment:  Lawful Neutral
Speed:      Walk 30 ft.
Languages:  Common, Elven, Illum

------------------------ Description -----------------------
Height: 6' 10"             Weight: 210lbs.   Gender: Male	
Eyes:   Green             Hair: Brown,Topknot Skin: Tanned
Quirks: Ponderous, Even tempered	
Speech style: Particularly low voice       
Quotable: Nine lives!
Flaws: Powerful enemy, curious
-------------------------------------------------------------

Stat    Score   Mod
STR      16      (+3)
DEX      12      (+1)
CON      16      (+3)
INT      13      (+1)
WIS      14      (+2)
CHA      11      (+1)
 
-------------------------- Skills --------------------------
Skill                   Total   Rnk     Stat    Msc
Climb                   -1        2.0      1       -4
Concentration            9        6.0      3        0
Craft (Default)          2        0.0      2        0
Craft (Armor)            8        6.0      2        0
Diplomacy               11        10.0      1        0
Handle Animal            2        1.0      1        0
Heal                     2        0.0      2        0
Intimidate               4        3.0      1        0
Intuit direction        6         4.0        2
Jump                    -9        0.0      1      -10
Knowledge (Default)      2        0.0      2        0
Knowledge (Nobility)     5        3.0      2        0
Knowledge (Religion)     6        4.0      2        0
Knowledge (Strategy)     4        2.0      2        0
Listen                   2        0.0      2        0
Perform (Any)            1        0.0      1        0
Ride                     7        6.0      1        0
Spellcraft               5        3.0      2        0
Spot                     2        0.0      2        0
Survival                 3        1.0      2        0
Swim                    -6        1.0      1       -8
                                                    
 
-------------------------- Feats ---------------------------
All armor, all weapon proficiency
Combat casting (1st level)
Weapon focus(longsword) (War domain)
Endurance (human)
Track (3rd level)
Luck of heroes(6th level)
Improved critical (fighter 1)
Stand Still (fighter 2)
Weapon spec (fighter 4)
Combat expertise (9th level)

-------------------- Special Abilities ---------------------
Spontaneous casting
Turn Undead (Su) 4/day (turn level 3) (turn damage 2d6+4)
Lay on hands (level x CON bonus = 3 x 3 = 9hp)
Domains: War, Nobility

   Total  / Touch / Flat Footed
AC: 23    / 19    / 22
 
Initiative:   +1
BAB:          +9/+4
Melee to hit:  +12/+7/+2
Ranged to hit: +10/+5
 
Fortitude:    +14
Reflex:       +4
Will:         +10
 
Unarmed attack:
to hit:       +12/+7/+2
damage:       1d3+3
critical:     20/x2
 
Lance (Masterwork):
to hit:       +13/+8/+3
damage:       1d8+3
critical:     20/x3
 
Morningstar(Masterwork):
to hit:      +13/+8/+3
damage:       1d8+3
critical:     20/x3
 
Longsword ("Zakonodavac" = "Lawbringer", bleh doen't translate well to english, "Orderbringer" is better)
to hit:       +16/+11/+6/+1
damage:       1d8 +2(ench.) +2(spec) +3(STR) = 1d8 +7 + 2d6 to chaotic
critical:     17-20/x2

"Orderbringer" (longsword): Axiomatic Dispelling, +1 longsword (25 000 + 315)
"Stoneward" (mithril full plate): Blueshine Neg energy protection +1 armor (9000(+3) + 9000(mithril) + 1500(full plate) )
"Palisade" (large mithril shield): Blinding +1 large shield (4000(+2) + 9000(mithril) + 20(large shield) )
Wand of cure light wound (375) 25 charges
Morningstar (masterwork) (308)
Heavy lance (masterwork) (210)
Two platinum rings (2 x 50)
Signet ring (silver) (25)

TOTAL: 58850
Gold left: 150

------------------------- Equipment ------------------------
Plate (Mithril)                              1	50lbs   AC 10;max DX +3; AC pen -3, speed 20'
Heavy lance (Masterwork)             1	10lbs
Outfit (Traveler's)                        1	5lbs
Shield (Heavy/Mithril)                    1	15lbs  AC 3; AC pen 0
Longsword                                   1    4lbs

 
Spells (cleric) usually prepared (this is for traveling around):

Level 0
Detect Magic (Divination)
Detect Poison (Divination)
Guidance (Divination)
Light (Evocation)
 
 Level 1
Divine Favor (Evocation)
Magic Weapon (Transmutation)
Protection from Evil (Abjuration) 
Shield of Faith (Abjuration)
  
Level 2
Bear's Endurance (Transmutation)
Shield Other (Abjuration)
Spiritual Weapon (Evocation)

Armor runes selected from Tolgarien spell list (2+1/1+1):
1st - Entangle, True strike, 
2nd - Enlarge, Bull's Strength
(+2 size bonus to Strength, a –2 size penalty to Dexterity (to a minimum of 1), and a –1 penalty on attack rolls and AC, space of 10 feet and a natural reach of 10 feet, Melee and projectile weapons affected by this spell deal more damage)




Tolgarien Spell List:
1st Level – Magic Stone, Calm Animals, Entangle, Endure Elements (Acid), Know Direction, Goodberry, Summon Nature’s Ally I, Guidance, Mending, Sanctuary, Disrupt Undead, True Strike
2nd Level – Enlarge, Reduce, Barkskin, Soften Earth or Stone, Summon Nature’s Ally II, Warp Wood, Shatter, Bull’s Strength, Resist Elements (Acid), Melf’s Acid Arrow
3rd Level – Protection From Elements (Acid), Stone Shape, Plant Growth, Meld Into Stone, Summon Nature’s Ally III, Remove Disease, Haste, Shrink Item
4th Level – Spike Stones, Control Plants, Divine Power, Summon Nature’s Ally IV, Stoneskin, Polymorph Self


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Knight*

Hey Neurotic,

Sorry i have been remiss in posting, I have been looking over your character concept and can find no way to balance his feats and or background with the current campaing. Your ideas are wonderful and creative so please feel free to submit another if you would like. 

Please take in mind with your submission that contact with the elves is almot non existent and the use of runic magic etc is hard to work in giving the loss of magical knowledge that occured.

Sorry

J>


----------



## Redclaw

*Possible Submission*

Are you still looking for new players?  A quick read of your original recruiting posts has me thinking swashbuckler/rogue.  Does that sound like something that might fit in with the party and game world?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Redclaw*

Yes indeed, still needing one or two more bodies.....hit me back with a concept...and history.


----------



## ethandrew

What niches are you looking to fill in your current replacement recruitment?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ethan Drew*

Actually there are several niches that could be most helpful.....always in need to another stand in the forefront toe to toe fighter type.....some with supporing aracne and or clerical skill would be helpful as always  but play what you wish to play and what will make you happy,,,,after all it is your character


----------



## ethandrew

34 Pages of In Game stuff huh? At least this PbP has life and staying power. I looked over a lot of your initial postings for this campaign, haven't yet touched into your actual in game stuff yet though, however I like the idea of a sorceror in your world, one trying to avoid persecution for his magic. Let me know if this is off base or what else I might need to know/do in order to move forward here.


----------



## J. Alexander

*EthanDrew*

Actually sorceors are a good match to add a little arcan punch to the party. Sorcery is considered to be an gifted by the light to those so born with the gift whereas your traditional magicuser must gain his knowledge withe heretical study and perhaps association with darker powers....the problem comes in just how to determine who is using magic as a birth right and who thru study....some small villages have a very simply remedy. they force the person in question into some dangerous situation that requires the repetative use of one spell and if he does not have enough spells to survive then he must be a magicuser and deserving of his fate..........you can see where this would pose problems for a very low level sorceror...but then again.....in some backwaters..the parish priest may just decide your a magic users and burn you at the stake...


----------



## ethandrew

Interesting indeed. So in the more civilized lands sorcery is almost revered?


----------



## J. Alexander

*EthanDrew*

UMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ..........................NO......arcane magic is arcan magic and that in intself generates tremendous distrust etc.....but if you are a regestired sorceror you wont be burned at the stake for using arcan magic...that is if you can get to a local magistrate in time


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ethan Drew*

Elves, Dwarves, Arcane Magic users are all in the same catagory to 95 percent of the masses. A lot depends on the attitude of the local church officails and if there is a strong prescene of church knights in the area or a presence of Inquisitors


----------



## ethandrew

I think I like that more than the general acceptance of arcana. What are the limits of character creation? Core only? 10th level?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ethan Drew*

As far as character classess i ask that you more or stay with the core clasess and their variations...but in reality it is up to the pc to pick something that messes well...but please no way exotic types..and most of the orientail classes and their variations are out as they are in a very limited part of the world. Also most of your racial classes are out as dwarves, elves, and halflings are not feasible characters to play.....other than that use your imignation......as far as levels that is a  good question how about 9th......


----------



## ethandrew

As far as build, I'm thinking straight up Human Sorceror, no PrCs at this point. Starting level will really depend on what spell level you want me to be capable of casting, at 9th he can do 4th, 10th is 5th, I'm really up for any.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ethan Drew*

Let's start him off at 9th.......that should give him plenty of bang bang when you add in a few magic items...feel free to create a magic item kinda unique to your character as long as your willing to come up with a back stroy to explain why it is in his possession. Check the other characters in earlier posts or the rogues gallery to see what others have come up with....

my email is jalexan134@aol.com....thanks for the interest...and contray to what the pc's may tell you I am really that brutal as a dm (wicked laugh)


----------



## Redclaw

All right!  I will get to work on the background and crunch for Erryl Vandermar, scion of a Westmarch merchant family.  Swashbuckler 5/Rogue 4.  Two questions for the crunch, would you allow the Daring Outlaw feat from Complete Scoundrel (rogue and swashbuckler levels stack for Grace, Dodge bonus and sneak attack damage), and would you allow the Disruptive Attack alt. class feature from PHB II?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Redclaw*

I dont see why not...if they are to advantgeous i can always mange to have him lose a leg or something


----------



## Redclaw

Erryl's background
[sblock=ooc]
Erryl Vandermar was born into a moderately wealthy but slightly disreputable family of Westmarch merchants, specializing in exotic imports.  While they tend to showcase goods from various different human cultures and locations, their true profit comes from discretely trading with the Northlands and Westlands.  This requires a fair amount of caution, stealth, and diplomacy.  Thus Erryl was raised with these qualities being heavily reinforced upon him.  
When he was old enough to travel with his uncle on a voyage to meet their contact from the Westlands, Erryl became intrigued by the Fair Ones.  Over the next several years he managed to befriend a young elf, who taught him the art of the rapier over the course of numerous trading sessions, during the loading of goods on the ship.  Unfortunately, one of these meetings was discovered and raided by the Westmarch Navy.  Erryl’s friend and mentor was killed in the attack, and Erryl was captured.  
He spent some time serving in the navy as a result, until his family was able to buy his release.  However, as a known smuggler he was little use to a family that was trying to maintain a believable cover of lawful trading.  Somehow he had managed to keep the rapier his mentor had given him, and his father, feeling guilty about sending him out on his own, gave him a beautiful suit of enchanted armor, so he was far from destitute.  Thus Erryl was suddenly without a direction in life, and he took to the life of an explorer, vowing to see areas beyond his little stretch of land and sea.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Erryl's abilities.
Roll


----------



## J. Alexander

*Redclaw*

For Redclaw
[sblock]HMMMM and elf huh..why do all you guys wanna have contact with the forbidden ...okay it is not that far outside the box...if we consider it was a teenage elf out for a spot of adventure and also looking to consort with the forbidden.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

J. Alexander[sblock=spoiler]
I just figured it gave a fun explanation for the swashbuckler direction.  I guess it didn't really need the explanation, but it seemed like fun.  As to why we want contact, probably becuase we're used to it with D&D.  I think the world you've created is incredibly interesting and complex, but it's hard to adjust to the lack of the flavor of the other races.  I'm working on it.    [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Redclaw*

Oh there will be plenty of flavor from the other races....just for now the party does has not tasted it ...something to be said about being captive to a bunch of cannibalistic halflings  and how you guys get out of the situation...or the intense discussion that could occur when you finally meet a band of elves whose familes have been butcherd by the church...and oh wait you have several churcm members in your party...oh what fun indeed


----------



## Redclaw

HP rolls (70% of possible 83 HP is 58)
55 
54 51 
51 
54 

Finally, 59 !


----------



## Redclaw

Erryl's crunchy bits
[sblock=spoiler]
Name: Erryl Vandermar
Class: Swashbuckler 5/Rogue 4
Race: Human, Westmarch
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: CG
Deity: Old Religion (Njord)

Str: 14  +2 (+1 at L8) Level: 9        XP: XXXX
Dex: 18 +4(+1 at L4) BAB: +8/+3   HP: 59 (4d6+4, 5d10+5)
Con: 13 +1               Grapple: +10 
Int: 17  +3                Speed: 30' 
Wis: 12 +1                Init: +3 
Cha: 14 +02              ACP: -2          Spell Fail: 20%

      Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total
Armor: 10 +5 +0 +4 +X +X +2 21
Touch: 16 Flatfooted: 17

Base Mod Misc Total
Fort: 5 +1 +6
Ref: 5 +4 +1 +10
Will: 2 +1 +3

Weapon Attack Damage Critical
Rapier +14/+9 1d6+6 18-20/x2
Dagger +13/+8 1d4+5 19-20x2
Shortbow, Comp +13/+8 1d6+2 20x3


Languages: Trade Language, Northern Gaullic, Old Toungue, High Elven, Northern Illum.

Abilities: Trapfinding, Sneak Attack +5d6, Evasion, Grace +1, Insightful Strike, Trap Sense +1, Disruptive Strike

Feats: Combat Expertise (1st), Dodge (Human), Weapon Focus (Rapier) (3rd), Weapon Finesse (Swashbuckler 1), Improved feint (6th), Dodge Bonus +1 (Swashbuckler 5), Daring Outlaw (9th)

Skill Points: 124 Max Ranks: 12/6
Skills Ranks Mod Misc   ACP  Total
Appraise 6  +3  +0 --   +9 
Balance  7  +4  +2  -0  +13
Bluff  12  +2  +0  --  +14
Decipher Script  5  +3  +0  --  +8
Diplomacy  10  +2  +4  --  +16
Disguise  5  +2  +0  --  +7        (+2 to act in character)
Escape Artist  5  +4  +0  -0  +9   (+2 w/ropes)
Forgery  5  +3  +0  --  +8
Gather Info  5  +2  +2  --  +9
Jump  5  +2  +2  -0  +9
Knowledge (Local)  5  +3  +0  --  +8
Profession (Merchant)  5  +1  +0  --  +6
Profession (Sailor)  5  +1  +0  --  +6
Sense Motive  7  +1  +0  --  +8
Sleight of Hand  6  +4  +2  -0  +12
Swim  8  +2  +0  -0  +10
Tumble  12  +4  +4  -0  +20     
Use magic Device  6  +2  +0  --  +8    (+2 w/ scrolls)
Use Rope  5  +4  +0  --  +9  (+2 involving bindings)


Equipment: 
+1 Glamered Mithral Shirt   
+1 Spell Storing Rapier
MW Dagger
Shortbow Comp (Mighty+2) 
Ring of Protection +2
Acrobat Boots 
20 Arrows

Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push
Max Weight: XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX

Age: 26
Height: 5’10”"
Weight: 172lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Brown
Skin: Fair
[/sblock]
I still want to do a bit of work on non-magic equipment, but the important things should stay the same.


----------



## Neurotic

*Non existant elves*

OK, there must be SOME contact, and what you just said just reinforced the fact that there is _MAY be_ ONE emissary for any contact. And Tolgariens are only ones with such contact.

If you still don't allow it as such, modifications to story are as follows. We still were on patrol, we were attacked and saved, but saved by imperial rangers or border guard or whatever friendly forces could be found. Point would be that border settlements are probably more in contact with elves and/or druids then is officialy recognized. And trust me, I lived in border region of two ethnic group that generaly weren't too friendly. But in border town lived together and mostly mixed together without problems...

In characters I'll probably change Craft parts and increase diplomacy. Maybe some other such small change. Today or tomorrow at the latest.

Weapon still would be as described if you don't mind just without juice (and I'll enchant it). As for runes, Knights of Telatium cast from rune armors. It may be only knowledge left to humans and they are allowed to use magics. I'll wear at all times prominent uniform and/or insignia of the knights.

When do we start?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Neurotic*

Okay I have given it some thought and here it goes...

The Knight of Telatium are a non religious order of Knights that hold a series of small but important keeps scattered throughout the unclaimed lands and borderlands. While on one patrol with a small contigent of the Brotherhood, Vorian and party were ambused by a mixed force of ogiers and orcs. Having achieved suprise the creatures forced Vorain and his companions into a shield wall along a small gnoll. Closing in othe the survivors the attackers soon eliminated all but three, two knights of Telatium and one Brother. Preparing to make their final last stand the three stood back to back to meet the on rushing hordes. Just as the came into contact, the attackers themself were suprised when flight after flight of cloth yard shafts began to fall from the sky impailing the dark masses. During the arrow storm, Vorian was wounded by several shafts. He woke up after some time to find himself manacled to a small stake but bandaged. it soon became apprant that he had been rescued by elves and was not sure what his fate would be. After a period of capativity in which he healed in body he was let go by the only elf he had interaction with. Given his name as "Goldensunrises" the white haired elf slowly began to warm to Vorian and treated him better than one would expect from such a blood thirsty race. When he finally parted with Vorain, the elf made clear to Vorain that Vorain owed him a life debit and that some day he would claim that debit. Though many years have passed Vorain still remembers the incident as if it was yesterday and can on occasion think of what he thinks is an elvish word for a paritular item.


As for the runes....your argument makes sense..but keep the items within limits and be warned as a non religious knight..you may get into trouble with the Hounds.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Game Start*

Okay guys I will try and get you intergrated by Labor Day but that is contigent upon the party currently in play taking care of a few issues.......so get your characters created...post them in the rouges gallery for the Four Lands and email me a copy to jalexan134@aol.com so i can look over them and plot against them..


Welcome Neurotic, EthanDrew and Redclaw... and remeber there is a 48 hour rule in effect for game play...simply put if you do not respond to what is going on in the thread i will move the action on for the sake of the game...if your going out of town etc..just let me know and i will put your character in safe keeping for a bit ...


----------



## Neurotic

*Vorian*

Thank you for your trouble.

Knights of Telatium are exempt of no magic rule as in their description, I even believed that you based your knightly orders on them...but if I need to take care, no problem , I'll change Vorian so he WILL NOT wear prominent markings.

As for spells, the list is very limited (check character post somewhere near bottom)...and you should award me additional runes/spells with achievements, I don't get them per level...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Neurotic*

There were several orders of knighthood associated with the church but none based on the Knights....since you have chosen a different order they fall within the catagory of secular knights etc......so they are without the protection of church law in regards to magic ....do i hear wicked dm laughter there


----------



## ethandrew

I posted my character in the Rogue's Gallery, but I'm still having issues coming up with a suitable name. So I pose a question, if you were an amnesiatic child, what would you refer to yourself as?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Name*

I would just pick a name that i thought sounded cool or interesting if I were in that position


----------



## Neurotic

*Name*

I'd call myself Void.

Or, there is one such in Shemeska's planescape. He is Clueless in more ways then one 

You can always refer to yourself as Nameless. 
Or I Don't Know as in:
What's your name?
I Don't Know
No really, what is it?
I told you, I Don't Know ...

old jokes, you get to breathe some life into them


----------



## Neurotic

*Alexander*

No problem, I'm secular then...

Maybe there was some misunderstanding regarding runes. I'm not enchanting armor with them. They ARE what I have available as spells. Enchantment is separate from this. As for description I went with that on the bottom and creating trouble for me won't deter me (I was ready to play a dwarf  ) ...just kidding... I'll adjust history to take it into account...you may want to include that these orders were part of the Church and just were too liberal with magic so they were detached.

How does Keen enchantment stack with Improved Critical?
Is there any limit on what enchantments are available (maybe only those priests can make)? With magic being more expensive.

I just realized that I'm ready to go after I list items in Rogue's gallery. Please prepare the scene for arrival of The (K)Night. 

[sblock=Knight's description]
The Knights are the most liberal branch of the Church of Telatium. They were created because the leaders of the church realized that in a world of magic, a country without magic stood little chance of defending itself if war were to break out between Telatium and just about anybody else. So the four orders were created. The knights were given license to use magic in the service of the church.
Because of this, the church had to bring in mages from other countries to train the Knights. The influence these mages have exerted over the knights have made them far more tolerant of the 'heathens' of other countries, and have even allowed the knights to develop good relations with some of the non human races that are in close proximity to Telatium.
This has created intense rivalries between the knights, and some of the more conservative branches of the church that view the knights as being corrupted by the heathens. Despite this, the knights have become one of the most successful branches of the Church of Telatium, and the branch with the least problems with corruption.
The knights wear a special armor into battle, from which their magical ability arises. This armor contains a complex lattice of runes, each if which represents a spell that the knight is capable of casting. The four knight orders represent the four elements that God used to create the world from. Finisterre represent Air, Herati represent Fire, Ir'Kithlen represents Water and the Tolgarien represent Earth. Because of this, in some parts of the world these knights are called ‘Elementalist Paladins’.

Rune Magic:
The magic of the Knights is called Rune Magic. The name was given because all of the spells a knight has access to are runes engraved upon his armor. Without his armor a knight cannot cast spells. Each spell is one rune. Each grouping of runes of similar power is known as a structure. (Each structure being of a different spell level) Power is restored over time. I recommend that the armor charges at dawn each day.
To put this all simply, each structure represents a level, and that structure contains enough energy to cast only so many spells of that level per day. This power rises with the level of the character, and thus follows the spell progression chart.
Spells are added to the armor by use of a special spell, which is central to the first level structure, (and doesn't count as rune for the above chart) this spell is Rune Transfer, and is detailed above.
The Tolgarien Knight Order uses the Constitution ability score for the purposes of their spells.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Hi all,
  I have been struggling to really grasp the character and setting here.  Since you've got two others to fill the empty party slots, I think I'll bow out before you work me into the storyline.
  Thanks for considering Erryl, and I'm sorry for wasting your time.  Good gaming all.
'Claw


----------



## J. Alexander

*Red claw*

Sure thing man perhaps some other time


----------



## Scotley

ethandrew said:
			
		

> I posted my character in the Rogue's Gallery, but I'm still having issues coming up with a suitable name. So I pose a question, if you were an amnesiatic child, what would you refer to yourself as?





Hmm, good question. Maybe 'Wat'? As in 'What'. Nil or Zed? He discovered himself in Kell so maybe Kelson? Perhaps a last name of House? Or Kelson could work for a last name too? Maybe take the name of one of the first things he saw? Rivers, Fields, Hill, something like that? Anyway, welcome to you and Neurotic.


----------



## ethandrew

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hmm, good question. Maybe 'Wat'? As in 'What'. Nil or Zed? He discovered himself in Kell so maybe Kelson? Perhaps a last name of House? Or Kelson could work for a last name too? Maybe take the name of one of the first things he saw? Rivers, Fields, Hill, something like that? Anyway, welcome to you and Neurotic.




I actually am quite fond of Kellson, since he is now a son of Kell. It has a nice ring to it too! Thank you for the suggestion and for the welcome.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Player Intergration*

EthanDrew

Start checking the main post I will begin to intergrate Kellson either Friday or Saturday.


Neurotic

You will be next and hope to have you intergrated either on Saturday or Sunday....


----------



## ethandrew

I'm all caught up and ready to be discriminated against! They've already had such a bad time with sneaky kids, so I'm expecting my integration to be rough, to say the least.


----------



## Neurotic

*Intergration*

I'm ready! I posted character in rougues gallery, I need to put in history and detailed description. 

But I won't be able to post until monday or maybe even tuesday as we have a meeting with foreign client on monday


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:
			
		

> I'm ready! I posted character in rougues gallery, I need to put in history and detailed description.
> 
> But I won't be able to post until monday or maybe even tuesday as we have a meeting with foreign client on monday





Just an FYI Neurotic: you posted your PC in the wrong Rogue's Gallery. J. Alexander runs two different Four Lands games.


----------



## Neurotic

*Great !*

Thank you, Rhun. Would you also supply url of the right one? 

As you may have noticed I did it in a bit of a hurry and didn't read other characters otherwise I'd probably notice...and then, maybe not 

And when at it , did you notice any errors in character?


----------



## Neurotic

*Question*

Rogue gallery link for THIS game? 

Anyone?


----------



## Rhun

Actually, you were right all along...for some reason, I didn't realize we were recruiting! My bad. Sorry about that.


----------



## Neurotic

*No problem Rhun*

I'll edit and add picture tomorrow. There is not much I can do now as we just finished our meeting and it's 04:45PM, past our bed time (that is work is finished  )

[sblock=For DM]
I sent you mail over the forum mailing, I hope you receive it. I hope I won't bug you again for some time 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Um, not to be difficult, but Bertrand and the others are in this gallery:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=178012

Which does contain Neurotic and Ethandrew's character.


Oops, looks like this post was a little late. Anyway, welcome!


----------



## Rhun

I was just being dumb. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Scotley

Believe me I do understand. So many threads, so little time...


----------



## Neurotic

*Another question*

I noticed that SRD prices of magic items and DMG prices differ byas much as 25% (let's say elvenkind items cost 2000 in one and 2500 in the other, same for prayer beads.

Which one should I use? Do you have any ruling on that that I missed? For now I go with SRD


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Game*

Neurotic,

LOL use the dm prices.........and remember you cant buy elven items..

Rhun 

Well the Dm kinda sneaked it in on you as a suprise ...we lost Fernis and he was a good fighter type so we needed to fill that void as well as one for some arcan punch,,, i was going to run an npc to fill that particular void but decided why not go for another character..and trust me your going to need the extra magical and physical muscle...my sweet friendly players have allowed their dm to pin them down in a very bad tactile postions .........


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander, thanks...you just gave me an idea!!!


----------



## Neurotic

*Elven items*

I figured as much. But starting wealth just represents what character accumulated in his career, no? Not literaly bought everything.

Yes, yes, OK, I won't have +10 Move silently, I'll get 20hp instead


----------



## Rhun

Hope you guys don't mind the _obscuring mist_, but I felt that we were getting torn up by those dark magic missiles or whatever they were...


----------



## Scotley

The mist is great with me. Bertrand has blindfighting. He's starting to feel like the fox in the henhouse about now.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> The mist is great with me. Bertrand has blindfighting. He's starting to feel like the fox in the henhouse about now.




Excellent. Time for him to prove his worth!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Possible New Game*

Hey Guys

I have been asked by a number of people to play but have only accepted the two to help flesh out the party and make up for the loss of Fernis...I will do this again is other players drop for some reason but for right now I feel we have a very tight and effective group of players......so really just looking to continue the thread as it stands.

Now having said that,,, the world is so varied and so complex that i could easily run 5 or 6 groups at different places and times and never have the meet. Would any of you guys be interested in starting a new character using the same guidellines as the ones currently being played  and starting at perhaps 3 or 4 level. The would be a more nuts and bolts campaign and allow you to develope your characters as a party rather than having such a varied background..............this would be a more martial campaign and most likely center in the south east of the contintent............let me know..

And keep up the good work..i will try and not kill to many of you


----------



## Rhun

I'd probably be up for a game such as you describe. I've really enjoyed this one thus far, and I like the richness of your game world.


----------



## Neurotic

*New game*

I'd join too, I didn't play this from the start and I prefer lower level characters that develop in time more then making 10th level char.


----------



## Rhun

Well, I really hope Jaroth's wind works out in our favor, because it completely killed any cover we had from the Drakkar mages.


----------



## Canaan

Yeah, like I said.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Scotley

I'd be up for another 4 lands game.


----------



## Neurotic

*Fame*

It would also be nice if people hear sometimes about great heroes of the North  It gives high level characters extra uumph.

Of course, first "great heroes" need to survive.

By martial campaign, do you mean no spellcasters, no arcane users or fighters only.


----------



## Dracomeander

I would be interested in another Four Lands group as well. But if you had that many clamoring to enter into this campaign, how many are you looking to run for with a new campaign?


----------



## J. Alexander

*numbers*

the three that wanted it and that i have communicated with  are set...so looking for 5 or 6 more to fill out the ranks of an elite military unit,,,,


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> the three that wanted it and that i have communicated with  are set...so looking for 5 or 6 more to fill out the ranks of an elite military unit,,,,





What books will be allowed for determining classes, JA?


----------



## Scotley

Okay, I'm coming along nicely on a Cleric (of the the light)/Divine Mind from Stanton. Where should I post when I get a draft ready, or should I just email for now?


----------



## Canaan

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> the three that wanted it and that i have communicated with  are set...so looking for 5 or 6 more to fill out the ranks of an elite military unit,,,,




Hey J!

While I'm totally loving your game, I cannot commit to more than one right now


----------



## Leif

*level?*

You said level 3 or 4, so I'll make mine a Paladin 4, ok?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The New Game*

Bad news   starting level will be 3rd..for everyone 

Sounds good Scotley..just email me the character first then we can tinker with him and have you post him

Rhun...pretty much open to all the books except the ones with oriential types....so no wujen or samaurai is you please.

Cannan   that is okay i will get you in the next one in a year


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Rhun...pretty much open to all the books except the ones with oriential types....so no wujen or samaurai is you please.





I was thinking I'd like to play something from the Book of Nine Swords, such as a Crusader or a Warblade. It may be a week or two before I can get my PC put together, though, so I hope that is alright?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rhun*

Let me look at them as i am unfalimar with the character types.........so on the save side lol have one of two more ideas...and no worry....proably will not kick this one off till the first of november.....


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Let me look at them as i am unfalimar with the character types.........so on the save side lol have one of two more ideas...and no worry....proably will not kick this one off till the first of november.....





Excellent...and I always have lots of ideas.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rhun*

Bewteen you and Scotley as well as an infamous tall blond guy...i think i will need plenty of adult beverages on hand to deal with the characters being created..but as they say..It;s all good.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Bewteen you and Scotley as well as an infamous tall blond guy...i think i will need plenty of adult beverages on hand to deal with the characters being created..but as they say..It;s all good.




I recommend scotch. A nice single malt is my new drink of choice. I'm enjoying a nice 10 year old Speyburn right now; though, if cost is no issue, I can whole heartedly recommend Laphroage or McAllan (sometimes called "The McAllan").


----------



## J. Alexander

*Adult Beverages*

NOt a huge scotch drinker here though i have had the two you mentioned...right now the only scotch i have on hand is johnny walker blue which is more than acceptable...but truly   black bush........or some small batch bourbons more than do the trick for me. Though with the tall blonde guy..i more or less have to quite the baby sips and get out the barcadi 151.


----------



## Rhun

Blue Label is nice, though I prefer single malts to blends. Bacardi 151, though? That is reallypushing the envelope. I only use it for flaming drinks! LOL.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rhun*

LOL you have no idea of some of the characters i have dealt with ............on occasion i have even went so far as 7up and pga


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> LOL you have no idea of some of the characters i have dealt with ............on occasion i have even went so far as 7up and pga




Ha ha ha! You make me laugh, JA. Still, I can remember the last group I played with, though...I was doing shots of Jager as we played so that I could deal with the melee tank who was dropping Frost Giants in one or two hits each.

To be fair, I usually don't _try_ to powergame much.  Though I do like a character that is effective, I like the roleplaying aspect even more than the gaming aspect.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rhun*

Roleplaying that is an entirely differnt order of magintude....some of the antics i have dealt with has made me consider recreational pharmeuticals...or just ask for a shot of thorazin 

But in reality...while melee tanks are fun and the stuff of legends...it is in the character interaction and roleplay that the most fun/misery/etc can be found...on oh lord the opportunites good roleplay gives to a dm.......


----------



## Rath Lorien

Thanks for the invite, but I have to stick to one game.  With two I would just get strung out.  Three kids and a one track mind, etc, etc.


----------



## Rhun

Rath Lorien said:
			
		

> Thanks for the invite, but I have to stick to one game.  With two I would just get strung out.  Three kids and a one track mind, etc, etc.





Ah...now I see what my problem is. No kids, so I have to lose myself in ten different PBP games.


----------



## Neurotic

*Kids*

Nah, I have 11 month twins and that's exactly why I started PbP.

No time to play face to face, but posting takes little time andis done within coffee breaks in the morning before work or few minutes afterwards.

And I play two and new Four lands will be third

But, of course, being at work, I don't have either time or will to play 10 of them


----------



## Scotley

I too have found pbp to be the best opportunity for regular play with two teens and a three year-old. I'm down to only playing in 5 (including Rhun's very cool temple of elemental evil game), soon to be 6 with another 4-lands game. I've been up around 10 in the past, but now I'm DMing one, co-DMing one and DMing one solo game. That's pretty much a full load for me.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Gaming*

Yes it can get a little crazy at times.......so all is good..i do  not plan on any of the games ending for a long time..in fact were fast apporaching the first anniversiary of "the Great NOrth" hard to belive a year has almost passed ....

And to those pleading parenthood i only need remind you ...it is a self inflicted injury..you could have had a headache .........but i am sure there is plenty of compensation for the status of dad that we poor bachelors have yet to fathom.


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Yes it can get a little crazy at times.......so all is good..i do  not plan on any of the games ending for a long time..in fact were fast apporaching the first anniversiary of "the Great NOrth" hard to belive a year has almost passed ....
> 
> And to those pleading parenthood i only need remind you ...it is a self inflicted injury..you could have had a headache .........but i am sure there is plenty of compensation for the status of dad that we poor bachelors have yet to fathom.



As one who has had a small taste of fatherhood, but is now back to being childless I can tell you that it does indeed have its own compensation.  Is it equal to the damage done to your bank balance and your sanity?  Good question.  Alas, you must seek the answer elsewhere, Grasshopper.


----------



## Neurotic

*Kids*

If little devils could be persuaded to sleep for the night it would be most gratifying experience. As it is, I'm a zombie with my work capability cut in half (at least) 

They are angel over the day, starting to speak, starting to walk, easily calmed etc. but when the night falls ...argh!


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Four Lands - Southern Operatives*

Guys

Here is the new story thread as well as the opening scene of new campaign. If things go well we may start in the next week or so...hope this gives you an idea of the flavor of the campaing and helps in your character development.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=207893

Your friendly, understand and benovelent DM


----------



## Dracomeander

It appears Finnian is in the wrong campaign. The new one is taking place in his homeland.
Ah, well. I'm enjoying this campaign and am interested in where the mysteries are leading.

As for the new campaign, I've an idea to fill the role of one of the scouts for the escaping contingent. Looking at a huntsman / archer with levels of scout and ranger eventually taking the Swift hunter feat from Complete Scoundrel if allowed and we get that far.

Where would we find the Rogue's Gallery and OOC threads for the new campaign?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Threads*

I know the may get a little confusing at times.....but i would like to just use the existing rouges gallery for the four lands........so that all the characters from all the adventures are in one are and i dont have 20 threads to look thru...likewise..i would like to use this thread as the occ...that way...when a good question is asked that involves the world etc...everyone has acess to the public answer....

Dracomender

Sounds like a good choice and one that it very workalbe...and dont worry the nice friendly dm...will make sure that the mystery will be revealed in due time .....but actually in no hurry....as characters are creating enough mischief for the dm to enjoy


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Here is the new story thread as well as the opening scene of new campaign. If things go well we may start in the next week or so...hope this gives you an idea of the flavor of the campaing and helps in your character development.





I thought you said it would be near a month before we started? I _may_ have a hard time getting my PC designed by then. Also, did you have a chance to look through the Bo9S?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Game Start*

Rhun,
Actually it does look like we will be starting the last week of october/first week of neovember as I have reviewed my schedule etc and i am not going to have the time to devote to get it up and running...As to the book..no i have been remiss..played hookey and went out of town but i will do my homework and let you know 

To Everyone
The First post in the game thread is to set the inital scene and give everyone a feeling of the game....Post your characters actions when you can then i will make the post that starts the posting...no hurry on the posts etc..so take your time......looking forward to it


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Rhun,
> Actually it does look like we will be starting the last week of october/first week of neovember as I have reviewed my schedule etc and i am not going to have the time to devote to get it up and running...As to the book..no i have been remiss..played hookey and went out of town but i will do my homework and let you know





Good deal. End of October gives me plenty of time to put a PC together. I'm really thinking a warblade would be cool/fun to play, and fit in extremely well with the theme of the campaign. No rush on letting me know, just so I have a week or two to put the PC together before the game starts.

Are we rolling stats the same way we did for "The Great North" Campaign (ie, 4d6 8 times at www.invisiblecastle.com and dropping the lowest score)?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Stats and Magic*

Yes...go ahead and roll the stats as in the Great North..when i see them I will of course tweak them as I have certain things in mind given the class you take .......

As Far as magic goes you can give yourself then gold value of magic items for your level as per the dmg....unlike the last campaign you will be limited to book stuff as I have other plans for the characters in regards to a few magic items....which i will base upon your character class and your written history.


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As Far as magic goes you can give yourself then gold value of magic items for your level as per the dmg....unlike the last campaign you will be limited to book stuff as I have other plans for the characters in regards to a few magic items....which i will base upon your character class and your written history.



Ooops, never even thought about magic items!  I went back and did what you said, and I've updated Nijel Bladesong's character sheet.  Thanks!


----------



## Neurotic

*New character*

I'd play straight cleric this time, I'd focus it around undead and demon blasting (extra turning, divine feats, spell penetration, focus, etc...going either for pure cleric (for a change ) or ghosthunter or some other demon/undead killing PrC if you'll allow it.

I'd also like to look at the Bo9S, but no chance yet.

Would you allow PrCs from Book of hallowed might? There is Knight of the Pale that looks interesting, but I'm afraid it'd look too much like Vorian (fig levels plus clerical PrC  ) so I'll pass.

If we are part of bigger unit I'd go for Warpriest PrC. Plenty of ideas, for now straight cleric.

Would you allow Glory domain for Pelor? Or one of the positive energy demi-gods that serve him? In Deities and demigods where Pelor is described there is PrC Soldier of Light.

Details during the week or the next one at the latest.


----------



## Dracomeander

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> As Far as magic goes you can give yourself then gold value of magic items for your level as per the dmg....unlike the last campaign you will be limited to book stuff as I have other plans for the characters in regards to a few magic items....which i will base upon your character class and your written history.




What books are we limited to for items? Is Magic Item Compendium a valid resource to draw from?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Magic Items*

Magic Items can be drawn from any valid source..subject to your benovelonet, understanding and caring DM's approval


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Magic Items can be drawn from any valid source..subject to your benovelonet, understanding and caring DM's approval




I posted my "work in progress" PC for Southern Operatives to the Rogue's Gallery. If you decide the Warblade is no good, just let me know and I will redesign him as something else.


----------



## Dracomeander

*Southern operatives*

Working on Ewan's equipment and came across a question. Are we a mounted unit or a mixed unit? In other words, are mounts provided for us, or do we have to provide our own?


----------



## Scotley

Excellent question Dracomeander, that's an answer I need too. I'm working on a draft, but it has been a crazy week. I hope to have something worthy of review up tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mounts and Warblade and A suprise*

The party is mounted giving their postion as operatives. The regiment iteslf was of foot troops with officers mounted.  So you can either have a light warhorse as a freebie of talk to your dm about buying a better one 

Rhun - still looking at the warblade and for now it is a provisionaly go....still reading up and seeing if it will work in fairly as it seems to be so combat heavy...so if you have the time....get another one ready..but for now i am leaning towards allowing the warblade.

Been thinking it over etc....and as operatives the party would most likely have the status of junior officers thus everyone gets to be 4th level which is more or less the equivlant level of a 2nd lieutiant.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> Excellent question Dracomeander, that's an answer I need too. I'm working on a draft, but it has been a crazy week. I hope to have something worthy of review up tomorrow.





I need the answer as well. If we are mounted, then I will definitely want to grab a few ranks in Ride for Roak.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Rhun - still looking at the warblade and for now it is a provisionaly go....still reading up and seeing if it will work in fairly as it seems to be so combat heavy...so if you have the time....get another one ready..but for now i am leaning towards allowing the warblade.





No problem. If you decide it is a "no" I will modify him to something else. The way I think of the Warblade is as a Fighter with maneuvers instead of Feats. They are a little more combat heavy, but remember that maneuvers can only be used once each before he has to "recover" them.

(Also, many of their abilities are aimed at boosting their allies, which seems like a good fit as well.)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Warblade*

Yes i am looking at them in the context of a marshall like character........so lets go with a yes with the provison that should it seem to be unbalcing the game etc we can modify the manuevers somewhat.........this is after all a new system so i would like to try it out if only for a reference point..so if your game to be a guienia pig then it is a go


----------



## Dracomeander

Forgot to put the other question in my last post.

What are the most prevalent types of enemies in the Gwynnedde region? Given the overall strength of the Church of Light, how prevalent or even known are undead among the common folk?

Trying to decide on an appropriate Favored Enemy.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Undead*

Good Question

Gwynedde lies to the southeast of the valley of the light and while it is considered to be in the light it has it's own primate and more or less handels it's own church issues. Most of Gwyneddes problems with the undead come along it's souther border with Sarath which is a mysterious area almost entirle dominated by dense jungels and swamps. The other beasties, orcs, ogiers etc normally raid from the north east where the savage mountains are located.

Of course within the kingdom proper you have skeletons, zomibes and on odd occasion the ghoul or ghast in graveyards etc........among the common folk you have the usually varity of undead stories and fears...........

hope this helps.


----------



## Leif

*Starting Level?*

Nijel Bladesong won't be able to call his Paladin's warhorse until 5th level, so he'll be needing that light warhorse after all.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Level*

Yes....for sure your 4th level..............so go ahead and make the changes...just be careful...if you ever get busted you may lose a level .....or two .....makes facing a courtmartial kinda scary does it not


----------



## Rhun

Hey Dracomeander...I believe J. Alexander said same character creation rules as "The Great North" for this game. That means you are supposed to roll at least 70% hit points, if I am remember correctly.


----------



## J. Alexander

*hit points*

yes indeed you need to roll at least 70 % of your max hit points.........


----------



## Rhun

Hey J. Alexander, which of the counties in Gwynedde share their borders with the D'Shai Empire? I am having Roak speak Dashai, so I figured he probably grew up on the border.


----------



## Dracomeander

Rhun, thanks for the catch on the hit points. 

I hate to bring this up, but the Warblade is not proficient with ranged weapons. Unless you are planning on burning a feat, your bonus with the bow will be lower. The Warblade is a nice class, but that is one of its weak points.


----------



## Rhun

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Rhun, thanks for the catch on the hit points.
> 
> I hate to bring this up, but the Warblade is not proficient with ranged weapons. Unless you are planning on burning a feat, your bonus with the bow will be lower. The Warblade is a nice class, but that is one of its weak points.




You know, somehow I had missed that. Thanks for the catch. I'll update the PC. I actually didn't plan on using the bow...but it is always good to have one. LOL.


----------



## Rhun

Oh, and I made another catch: Warblades aren't proficient with heavy armor! Another update to make.


----------



## J. Alexander

*2 cents*

Well in that case, I like the warblade even more ...and it appears to make him a more balanced character than i was afraid of...


As for the post's in the main thread,,,it is okay to post your characters intial reaction etc...but let's not go any farther than that....


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Well in that case, I like the warblade even more ...and it appears to make him a more balanced character than i was afraid of...
> 
> 
> As for the post's in the main thread,,,it is okay to post your characters intial reaction etc...but let's not go any farther than that....





Fair enough. What about my question about which duchy/realm/earldoms border with Dashai?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Duchies etc*

Working on that ........


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Working on that ........




What, no map?


----------



## Dracomeander

Leif, just looking over the mechanics - I don't need to know your background - I've noticed a few things.

1) You got caught by the same mistake I did. Your hit point minimum for the 3 rolled levels should be 21 before any addition for constitution. Therefore your hit points should be 43 at the minimum.

2) Your character is human. You've shorted him a feat. He should have three.

3) You need to recheck his skill modifiers with his change in attributes. I believe his Ride is wrong since he has no Dex mod. And you need to add his Cha mod to his Diplomacy.

Hope you don't mind my looking. Looking forward to the game.

Oh, and I don't expect this to be one way. If anyone notices any inconsistencies in Ewan or Finnian, please point them out.


----------



## J. Alexander

*2 cents*

Just be sure to leave plenty of flaws and unskilled areas for your friendly dm to exploit


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Oh, sure - 'cause you _so_ enjoy building those into your characters for our games!


----------



## Leif

*Thanks Draco*



			
				Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Leif, just looking over the mechanics - I don't need to know your background - I've noticed a few things.1) You got caught by the same mistake I did. Your hit point minimum for the 3 rolled levels should be 21 before any addition for constitution. Therefore your hit points should be 43 at the minimum.2) Your character is human. You've shorted him a feat. He should have three.3) You need to recheck his skill modifiers with his change in attributes. I believe his Ride is wrong since he has no Dex mod. And you need to add his Cha mod to his Diplomacy.Hope you don't mind my looking. Looking forward to the game.



No, I don't mind at all, in fact, allow me to thank you profusely!  I had already caught some of these, like the skill thing, and the dexterity/charisma thing.  But I just don't understand how you got that 43 for minimum hit points.  I got some weak rolls, true, but I haven't seen anything about any minimum roll after first level.  'Splain this to me?  Oh, and THANKS A BUNCH FOR SAVING MY BUTT ABOUT THE FEAT!  I totally missed that one!


----------



## Dracomeander

Post 281 at the top of this page is where J. Alexander confirmed Rhun's catch that I had shorted myself of hit points for Ewan. He confirms that we must *roll* 70% of max for hit points.

70% of 3d10 is 21. Even if 1st level's max is included, 70% of 4d10 is 28. Adding 12 for the Con bonus brings the minimum to at least 40.


----------



## Leif

Excellent!  Thanks again.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Math*

Why do i get the distinct impression that i am dealing with people who actually know how to use a calculator and all it's functions....


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Why do i get the distinct impression that i am dealing with people who actually know how to use a calculator and all it's functions....





You are imagining things, I'm certain of it! 

Just thought of another drawback to the warblade too, at least once we are level 6+. Most combat maneuvers seem to take a standard action, which means Roak will be limited to one attack per round. 

Also, if anyone in this new game decides to summon the wind god and blow my character miles away into the unknown, he is going to come back and smite them down!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Map and Things*

In reference to a map, i will work on one and have it sent to you guys..may take a few days...perhaps a week but it will be done...and i will throw in a map of the area the regiment was campaigning in.......

As for the summoning aspect..things do happen you know when you go tinkering around with magic and such .....and invisible castle was just to kind to the dm


----------



## Dracomeander

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Why do i get the distinct impression that i am dealing with people who actually know how to use a calculator and all it's functions....




Calculator?? Why would I use one of those fancy new-fangled things? This game only requires addition, subtraction, and sometimes multiplication and division.  

Seriously, how large is the horde we're escaping from? And are ogiers of the giant type? If they aren't I need to change Ewan's Favored Enemy and a language.


----------



## Leif

*ogiers/ogres?*



			
				Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Calculator?? Why would I use one of those fancy new-fangled things? This game only requires addition, subtraction, and sometimes multiplication and division.
> Seriously, how large is the horde we're escaping from? And are ogiers of the giant type? If they aren't I need to change Ewan's Favored Enemy and a language.



If ogiers are anything like ogres then they should be of the giant type, shouldn't they?

ALSO...
to Draco:  Ohhhh!  So THAT'S why I had so much trouble getting the numbers right for my character!  I kept trying to square the cosine of the product of the quotients!

AND, 
to Rhun:  "Summon the Wind God?"  Someone been eating beans again?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ogres/Ogiers*

However you care to spell it they are all about ten feet tall,,and have nasty clubs with which to beat pc's about the head with........but these are armed with nasty looking spears and wicked swords...and are in nasty foul smelling armour....


Using common units sizes a company is usually 100 men  a platoon is 20 and a regiment 500....so there were at least 600 ogres and orc enganging from the front with 200 ogres coming in from both the east and west, so that is another 400, in an encircling movement.......plus a few other nasties etc...that you have yet to discover...So to sumit up  you have at best guess 2 regiments of ogers and orcs facing you


----------



## J. Alexander

*Military Units*

Military Units

The following are the customary unit sizes used by armies in the four lands. 

Standard Units
Squad – 5 men
Platoon 20 men (4squads commanded by a lieutenant)
Company 100 men (5 platoons commanded by a Captain)
Regiment 500 men (5 companies commanded by a Col with a Major as adjutant)
Brigade 2500 men (5 regiments commanded by a General)
Division 10000 men (4 Brigades commanded by a General)
Army: 50000 men (5 divisions commanded by a General)

 Special Units
Battalion 400 men (Usually a combined arms unit)
Corps:     20000 men (usually a combined arms unit)

Auxiliary Units

Other specialist units such as archers, artillery, sappers or combat engineers can be attached to any of the units in either a Platoon or Company size unit.


----------



## Dracomeander

Leif, unless J. Alexander has released some requirements, a paladin can't meet the prerequisites for Weapon Specialization. Weapon Specialization requires 4 levels of *Fighter* before it can be taken. Even if broadened to allow any warrior type, Nijel's feats are taken before that - 2 at first level & 1 at third level.

If you are looking at fighting from horseback, Mounted Combat would not be bad.
If you are planning to dismount and fight from foot, Power Attack is useful.
If you plan to use a shield, Shield Specialization leading into Shield Ward (both PH2) can be very helpful.

Just a few suggestions, the feats I really like for paladins aren't available until after the paladin gets the ability to turn undead at 4th level.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Savage Mountain's Background*

THE SAVAGE MOUNTAINS
The Savage Mountains from the Southern Border of the Eastlands which put them adjacent to Stanton and Lorain and along the Northern/North Eastern border of the D’Shai Empire and the Kingdom of Gwynedde. The region gets is name from the countless hordes of Ogres and Orcs that leave within this region. 14 major Ogier tribes and over 60 orcish tribes have been identified over the years as living in the Savage Mountains. In addition to Ogres and Orcs, rumors report the presence of several tribes of Hill Giants and at least one tribe of Stone Giants. Further complicating matters in the dangerous region is the document presence of a few Storm Giants The region is known to have rich deposits of iron ore and silver ore as well as two mines of particularly fine sapphires. However, no large scale mining has ever been attempted due to the overwhelming presence of the Ogres and Orc Tribes..


----------



## J. Alexander

*Southern Operatinve Persons of Interest*

The Kingdom of Gwynedde – Southern Operatives Campain

Persons of Interest
Kelson V – King of Gwynedde and Lord of the Eastern Marches
Ascended to the throne of Gwynedde  in 1147 YL at the age of 16 after the death of his father Kelson IV in a tragic bridge collapse.

Daniel Altir  - Primate of  Gwynedde and Archbishop of Rhemuth..
Became Primate of Gwnedded in 1145YL after a three yaar synod. Widely polar among the militant orders of the church as well as the more conservative clergy.

Duncan York – Lord Marshall of Gwynedde
Commander of the Royal Army – Earl of Timberhome

Arlian DeCorwyn – Bishop of Dhassa
Alain Morgan  - Duke of Corwyn.
Nigel Haldane – Duke of Carathmore
Brian McLain – Duke of Cassan
Theresa Ewain  - Duchess of Casteel
Patrick Ward – Duke of Meare
William Dellin – Duke of Mooryn
Dwain Ulster -	Ealr of Kineary
Desiree Deville – Lady of Killiam
Robert Transhe – Earl of Transhe
John Ballantry – Earl of Ballantry
Raplh Ralston - 	Earl of Ralston


Sala-a- Hadin – Emperior of D’Shai, Lord of the Eastern Seas, Master of  Da
Ascended to the throne of the D;Sahi  Empire in 1130 upon the death of 6 elder brothers.


----------



## Leif

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Leif, unless J. Alexander has released some requirements, a paladin can't meet the prerequisites for Weapon Specialization. Weapon Specialization requires 4 levels of *Fighter* before it can be taken. Even if broadened to allow any warrior type, Nijel's feats are taken before that - 2 at first level & 1 at third level.
> If you are looking at fighting from horseback, Mounted Combat would not be bad.
> If you are planning to dismount and fight from foot, Power Attack is useful.
> If you plan to use a shield, Shield Specialization leading into Shield Ward (both PH2) can be very helpful.
> Just a few suggestions, the feats I really like for paladins aren't available until after the paladin gets the ability to turn undead at 4th level.



Thanks for yet another save!  Gotta watch those pesky prerequisites!
I got rid of the specialization.  Replaced it with Extra Turning.  You'd better check and see if there are any other mistakes, if you don't mind, that is.   
Leif


----------



## Dracomeander

Leif said:
			
		

> Thanks for yet another save!  Gotta watch those pesky prerequisites!
> I got rid of the specialization.  Replaced it with Extra Turning.  You'd better check and see if there are any other mistakes, if you don't mind, that is.
> Leif




Sorry, but Nijel can't take Extra Turning yet. Paladins don't get the Turn Undead ability until 4th level. The problem is we're looking for a 3rd level feat. That's why I had those suggestions in the previous post.

Extra Turning is on my list of very useful feats for a paladin as it give more ability to make use of Divine Feats. Unfortunately it has to stay on the bench until later in the game.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Is there a rule that says you HAVE to take your feat at third level?  Could you not just wait until 4th to pick it up?


----------



## Neurotic

*Ogres*

So, that would be about 1000 ogres/orcs.

Should we just teleport Heroes of the North here and kill them all with well placed storm ? And cavalry charge of course ...

Human undead bane to be up in rogues gallery soon.


----------



## Dracomeander

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Is there a rule that says you HAVE to take your feat at third level?  Could you not just wait until 4th to pick it up?




According to the rules, you are supposed to spend your resources - skill points and feats - when you receive them. I do know DMs who house rule saving a feat, but that is not by the rules. The retraining rules they introduced in PH2 even state that you must qualify for a feat you retrain to at the level you received the feat you are replacing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Todd, could we have a house rule on this?  Are you willing to allow characters to 'save' a feat until they reach a level high enough to qualify?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Feats*

A very very good question......off the top of my head you gain a feat roughly every 4 levels or so...........so the ruling is this...you can retain one feet for no more than three levels and you can never have more than one feat saved...

does this make sense.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Sounds Excellent!


----------



## Leif

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Sorry, but Nijel can't take Extra Turning yet. Paladins don't get the Turn Undead ability until 4th level. The problem is we're looking for a 3rd level feat. That's why I had those suggestions in the previous post.
> Extra Turning is on my list of very useful feats for a paladin as it give more ability to make use of Divine Feats. Unfortunately it has to stay on the bench until later in the game.



But, sir, the latest information that I have from our esteemed DM is that I will be starting at 4th level.  I was told 3rd for awhile, but then he told me to go back to 4th again.

Another Ruling, O Great and Wise Master of the Dungeons?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Levels*

From the Mounds of High a squeakey voice says....

4th level unless you really wanna be third


----------



## Leif

*Draco*

Ohh, ok, I get it now Draco.  Duhhh.  Yeah, I'll look over the list again when I get home tonight.  (Darn!  And I really wanted Extra turning!)  

Oh, and Draco, you are invited to leave me alone for awhile and harass some other player!


----------



## Dracomeander

Leif, look at post 312.

Our gracious DM has allowed the limited delay of taking a feat. So you can take Extra Turning by his ruling.


----------



## Leif

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Leif, look at post 312.
> Our gracious DM has allowed the limited delay of taking a feat. So you can take Extra Turning by his ruling.



Yeah, I saw that prior to my last comment.  But, I dunno, I think I might prefer to have a character that "toes the rules line" in all respects.  I mean, if I let him bend the rules FOR me this time, then that practically guarantees, knowing our illustrious and All-Powerful DM as well as I do, that he will bend the rules AGAINST me later at a time when he has caluclated by his Arcane DM-Cypher-Calculus that it will do to me the the greatest possible harm!  Of course, he just might do that anyway, but why tempt fate?     More thought is required, at the very least.  If I can find a suitable feat that is permissible by the rules, I'll probably take it.  Hmmm, may have to study PH2 for that purpose, even though I only have it on dvd-rom, so I can't exactly "flip" through it as easily as I like.      (I"m not yet desperate enough to drop good coin on another book that, in all probability, has less than one year of life expectancy remaining!)

I have so much trouble playing combat-type characters!  Why didn't I just stick with a wizard?  :\


----------



## Rhun

Anyone have any good suggestions for my Warblade's third level feat?


----------



## Dracomeander

Staying in the theme of the Warblade, have you looked at either Vital Recovery or White Raven Defense from Bo9S?


----------



## Leif

*Nijel Bladesong's feats*

The error has been corrected.  Took Mounted Combat in place of Extra Turning.  Perhaps I'll take Extra Turning at 6th level.


----------



## Neurotic

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

New character is up for debugging if you are so inclined.

Equipment and history soon to be added/updated.

What language is spoken in Sarath? I believe Gwynedde uses souther illum and souther gaulic?


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:
			
		

> New character is up for debugging if you are so inclined.



   hehehe, Be careful what you wish for, dude!


----------



## Rhun

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Staying in the theme of the Warblade, have you looked at either Vital Recovery or White Raven Defense from Bo9S?




Definitely considering White Raven Defense. I'll have to check out Vital Recovery.


----------



## Redclaw

Hi all,
  If you're still looking for another player, I'm interested.  I know I flaked out on the older campaign, but I think I've got a better take on the 4th level military start of this one.  
  Anyway, I've looked over the rogues gallery and story thread, so as I see it you've got a paladin, a knight, a scout/ranger, a rogue/sorcerer, a warblade and a cleric.  That covers most of the roles, but I could go either sorcerer (celestial heritage to fit the idea of Light-gifted magic) or bard (herald/messenger for the regiment).  The best fit for the party would probably be a dragon shaman, but I don't see that fitting in the setting.  Oh well.


----------



## J. Alexander

*RedClaw*

Welcome Redclaw...
Play what you would like...we will work him in ......


----------



## Redclaw

All right, I've been thinking it through, and the dragon shaman really seems like a cool addition to this party.  Any chance that there is a gold dragon somehow linked to the religion of the Light?  Maybe a saint somewhere in there?  I could easily see a soldier growing up with stories of the draconic saint, revering him and wanting to be as powerful a follower of the light.  I'll keep working on backstory and crunch if this seems like it might fit.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dragon Shaman*

That is possible.....what books etc will i find a dragon shaman in so i can make a informed decision


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dragon Shaman*

That is possible.....what books etc will i find a dragon shaman in so i can make a informed decision


----------



## Redclaw

The class is in Players Handbook II, and there are some additional auras in Dragon Magic, but I don't have a copy of that one, so I'm not likely to use it.


----------



## Pyrex

Still recruiting or are you full-up?

If you *are* still recruiting, what is the current roster?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Roster*

So far we have
A paladin
A scout/ranger
A dragon shaman
A divine mind
A cleric
A mage type

and i think we can do with one more for so martial  a party 
what did you have in mind


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

The mage type will be a Rogue/Sorcerer.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> So far we have
> A paladin
> A scout/ranger
> A dragon shaman
> A divine mind
> A cleric
> A mage type
> 
> and i think we can do with one more for so martial  a party
> what did you have in mind





Actually, you missed my Warblade.


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> So far we have
> A paladin
> A scout/ranger
> A dragon shaman
> A divine mind
> A cleric
> A mage type



What happened to our Knight??  (I needed someone to share frontline duties with!)
And our Warblade! Oh, there he is right below me!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Warblade*

Geeze i wonder if players  will remind me that i missed listing them when i am  gettinr ready to assign damage


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Geeze i wonder if players  will remind me that i missed listing them when i am  gettin' ready to assign damage



OH, PLEEEZE, MR. DM!!  MAY I HAVE ANOTHER FIREBALL??


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> OH, PLEEEZE, MR. DM!!  MAY I HAVE ANOTHER FIREBALL??




Damn overzelous paladins! They're always trying to be the DM's pet.


----------



## Leif

color my nose slightly brown, I guess?


----------



## Redclaw

Scotley said:
			
		

> Damn overzelous paladins! They're always trying to be the DM's pet.



Or take a full-blast fireball to prove their devotion and faith.


----------



## Pyrex

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> So far we have
> A paladin
> A scout/ranger
> A dragon shaman
> A divine mind
> A cleric
> A mage type
> 
> and i think we can do with one more for so martial  a party
> what did you have in mind




Sounds like the major and minor bases are pretty well covered.  Somewhere between two and three front-liners, a skirmisher, two divine casters, an arcane caster and a dragon shaman as support.

*ponders*

What about a Warlock who traces his power back to some Fey ancestry (via the Fey Heritage feats in Complete Mage).

I'm thinking a high-charisma social type (with a couple blasting powers) who'se somewhere in the CG/CN range.


----------



## J. Alexander

*New Character*

A Warlock huh .......it could be a very good fit ..........but some of the holier church types may have a problem with you on occasion ............i like i like.......tons of chances with a warlock for the dm to give teh party grief


----------



## Leif

*Pyrex, we gotta do a backstory together*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Sounds like the major and minor bases are pretty well covered.  Somewhere between two and three front-liners, a skirmisher, two divine casters, an arcane caster and a dragon shaman as support.
> *ponders*
> What about a Warlock who traces his power back to some Fey ancestry (via the Fey Heritage feats in Complete Mage).
> I'm thinking a high-charisma social type (with a couple blasting powers) who'se somewhere in the CG/CN range.



Hey, man, I don't want to start any trouble, but would you mind working with me to do a backstory for our two characters to explain why a paladin and a warlock are adventuring together, instead of trying to kill each other?  Like, say, I was thinking something along the lines of twins separated at birth and raised very differently or something?  My paladin, Nijel, could be the second-born twin who was  abandoned on a rock by the river where Mom gave birth, and then Nijel was found by a wandering friar or something and raised in the monastery, until he was placed more permanently with the Bladesong family.  Nijel could have been abandoned because he was born without the Fey manifestations, or he could have even had the same potential for Fey traits that just weren't allowed to develop properly due to environmental factors.  But still, if I know that you're my brother, I can't very well want to do you harm, I'll be trying to protect you from the evil, which will probably also be a huge pain in your backside at times, but, hopefully, you can justify some degree of toleration of your "retarded brother."  Will you go along with this idea, or something similar of your own creation?  Just let me know, please.


----------



## Redclaw

Obviously you're the best judge of Nijel's attitudes and motivations, Leif, but I would say the very concept of the campaign/group answers your concern.  As a paladin, you follow orders pretty zealously.  If the warlock is part of the regiment, and you're under orders to treat him well, protect him, etc., you're not going to violate that.  You might struggle with the conflict of following orders vs. ending a clear violation of all that you find holy, but that just sounds like fun role-playing to me.


----------



## Neurotic

*Paladin vs. Warlock*

Still, it would be prudent to have another reason to keep you because sooner or later we'll find ourselves far away from orders of any kind. Soooo, other who don't follow orders so diligently as paladins would have reason to have blasphemous fey magic user among them.

There is priest around...and he might just attempt exorcism instead of healing first time you drop dead in combat.


----------



## Neurotic

*Paladin with Warlock*

Option:

Warlock is not your brother but an orphan who was found by Bladesong member and you were raised together. Reason for abandonement: too much human traits (i.e. not half-fey template) and being paragons of goodness (and also ignorant at first of true nature of the child) Bladesongs adopted a child and you grew up together as close friends as you could be.

When you left for your training you didn't know about his powers. When you saw him later he already developed some of his incantantions and you were put in the same unit because some biroucrat thought that brother sorceror and paladin would work well together...


----------



## Leif

*Redclaw and Neurotic, opinions about Paladin v. Warlock*

Okay, thanks guys, for raising some points that I hadn't even considered.  I am still curious to know the opinion of Pyrex about all of this.  I still think it would be cool if he and I could work out some connection between our two characters, maybe brothers or cousins, or twins separated at birth, or something else.  But, if that is not to be, then, Redclaw is correct that Nijel will follow his orders to work with a Warlock, even if it is personally distasteful to him.  And, as Neurotic points out, we will be away from the watching eyes of our superiors soon enough, and this will change nothing for Nijel because he is still under orders.  The question will be how our chaotic Warlock chooses to handle the situation, should he be so inclined to pre-emptively eliminate the potential "paladin threat."  Nijel will just have to hope that the warlock will depend sufficiently upon having the paladin's combat skills working on his own side that Nijel is more good to him alive than dead.


----------



## Rhun

This time I'll be playing a PC that doesn't care. Roak only cares about battle, not petty religious concerns. 

In "The Great North" campaign though, my PC (Cleric of the Light) and Cannan's PC had to work through some of the same issues early on. Of course, now it looks like we have yet another arcane caster joining that group...


----------



## Leif

**

Then there's no quesiton that Nijel will get along just fine with Roak.  Just as long as Roak can tolerate being on the receiving end of the occasional sermon....


----------



## Pyrex

We can certainly work out a connection.  Let me ponder a bit.

Here's more about what I had in mind:

My character won't be evil.  Warlocks are required to be either Chaotic or Evil, but not both.  In the interest of party harmony I'll be going either CN or CG depending on how his personality shapes up.  Probably CN.  Somewhat flighty, occasionally altruistic, but with a nasty mean streak.

Also, his power stemming from a Fey heritage rather than Fiendish eliminatest the last mechanical obstacle to a Paladin and a Warlock being in the same party.

Of course, even if he's not evil, he can still be a nature-worshipping hippie heathen.    

Let me catch up on the posts above and I'll add more info.


----------



## Redclaw

The problem is with the nature of the campaign setting.  Nijel being a paladin of the Light means that a fey background is almost as bad as a demonic one.  The followers of the Light see elves as evil practitioners of unholy magic, let alone the fey.


----------



## Leif

Pyrex said:
			
		

> We can certainly work out a connection.  Let me ponder a bit.
> Of course, even if he's not evil, he can still be a nature-worshipping hippie heathen.
> Let me catch up on the posts above and I'll add more info.



hehehe, ok, sounds like this could be delicious!


----------



## Leif

Redclaw said:
			
		

> The problem is with the nature of the campaign setting.  Nijel being a paladin of the Light means that a fey background is almost as bad as a demonic one.  The followers of the Light see elves as evil practitioners of unholy magic, let alone the fey.



Good points.  I suppose Nijel is just going to be in a perpetual state of shock at how sinful his friends are!  hehe,  At least for awhile, until he gets more used to it.  Then he may begin to question the status quo when/if his companions prove to be just as good as "regular folks."

I should have learned by now that my "jokes" do not come across as funny when they are typed out!  Please overlook these previous comments.  What I MEANT to say, is that, for Nijel, following the Light makes sense, but for others it may not, and that's okay with him.  Nijel is more concerned with keeping himself pure and unspotted, and his view is that what others do is their own choice,  but as for Nijel, he will serve the Light.


----------



## Dracomeander

Ewan has no objection to Nijel sermonizing at Roak as long as Nijel doesn't mind Ewan disappearing out scouting whenever Nijel feels the need to sermonize. Ewan is a good king's man and at least appears to be a follower of the Light. But having spent so much time in the wilderness, Ewan definitely has a healthy respect for the Old Ways that may be found in hidden corners of the Lands.


----------



## Leif

*No Problem*



			
				Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Ewan has no objection to Nijel sermonizing at Roak as long as Nijel doesn't mind Ewan disappearing out scouting whenever Nijel feels the need to sermonize. Ewan is a good king's man and at least appears to be a follower of the Light. But having spent so much time in the wilderness, Ewan definitely has a healthy respect for the Old Ways that may be found in hidden corners of the Lands.



I wasn't serious about the sermons.  Nijel is happy with his ethical/moral choices, but he feels no need to force those choices on others.  The way he sees it, the best converts are the ones who come willingly.  If they have to be dragged to the altar kicking and screaming then they'll probably just fall away again at the first hint of temptation.  All I ask is that you don't rub Nijel's nose in your disdain for the Light.


----------



## Scotley

The as yet un-posted Alban is a Cleric of the Light as well as a Divine Mind. He could be somewhat problematic with a Warlock too. He's NG rather than LG and has his own problems with the Formal Church, but he is extremely faithful to the Light if not the church.


----------



## Dracomeander

Ewan doesn't disdain the Light. In fact, he's a nominal follower of the Light. It is the 'official' religion of the kingdom. I just was saying that he is independent enough to respect other folks beliefs even if they are technically outside the Light.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Laughter from the DM*

OH how PC's thicken the plot for the DM......


----------



## Leif

*Nijel Bladesong's softening stance on religion*

I have just added a paragraph to the bottom of Nijel's "background" page, where I try to explain his devotion to the Light without a deity.  You know, kinda what we've been talking about here all day.   

I'm trying to make accomodation for the diversity of the group. (Can't we all just GET ALONG???   )


----------



## Rhun

Roak pays token tribute to the Light. He just has little use for religion, over all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Kat was raised in the Church of the Light, and is a believer.  However, she's much more 'into' the Light than she is 'into' the Church, if that makes sense.  Her sorcerous nature has led her to some questions that are on the edge of doctrinal safety, and she definitely has an open mind when it comes to the right of others to choose thier own path.

"Who are you to judge the servant of another?" sums her thoughts on the subject nicely.


----------



## Redclaw

Padraig follows the Light, but is much more focused on the dragon saint that he has styled his life after.  He wants to be heroic in the service of the Light more than he cares about how others choose to live their own lives.


----------



## Leif

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Padraig follows the Light, but is much more focused on the dragon saint that he has styled his life after.  He wants to be heroic in the service of the Light more than he cares about how others choose to live their own lives.



I think Nijel may want to be just like you when he grows up!  (Except for the "Dragon Saint" thing, that is -- that's your own personal-type deal.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Work Assignment for PC's*

Okay guys...putting the finishing touches on a few things  so i need you to either post or email to me the answers to the following questions.

What hand is used by the character ..right or left

What is the characters favorite weapon

What is the characters principal weapon

Does the Character wear any jewlery?

Does the character have any family heirlooms etc that he carries

Rank in order of your preference:     Armor, Weapon...Jewlery....Misc.

The colors the character favors in his clothing and equipment."

What is your preference....ability, feats...or magic


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Kat*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys...putting the finishing touches on a few things  so i need you to either post or email to me the answers to the following questions.
> 
> What hand is used by the character ..right or left
> 
> What is the characters favorite weapon
> 
> What is the characters principal weapon
> 
> Does the Character wear any jewlery?
> 
> Does the character have any family heirlooms etc that he carries
> 
> Rank in order of your preference:     Armor, Weapon...Jewlery....Misc.
> 
> The colors the character favors in his clothing and equipment."
> 
> What is your preference....ability, feats...or magic




Either left handed or ambidextrous (not sure if I want to take the feat)
Knight/Knave both favored and principal weapons (uses a half spear as well)
No jewelry at this time, but is not averse to wearing it - she just doesn't have any
Swords/armor/horse are family heirlooms
You listed them in order of preference
Favors greens and blues so dark they are almost black
Prefer feats, then ability, then magic

I should get my computer (with my character sheets/notes/etc.) back Monday - I'll have Kat ready to play in fairly short order after that.


----------



## Redclaw

*Padraig's Answers*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys...putting the finishing touches on a few things  so i need you to either post or email to me the answers to the following questions.
> 
> What hand is used by the character ..right or left



Right



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> What is the characters favorite weapon



Longspear



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> What is the characters principal weapon



Longspear



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Does the Character wear any jewlery?



A small garnet earing and a gold ring.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Does the character have any family heirlooms etc that he carries



No family heirlooms



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Rank in order of your preference:     Armor, Weapon...Jewlery....Misc.



Jewelry(preferably with pearl or small gems), armor, weapon, misc.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The colors the character favors in his clothing and equipment."



Golden yellow.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> What is your preference....ability, feats...or magic



magic


I think that's mostly in keeping with the gold dragon reverence.


----------



## Leif

*Nijel's preferences*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys...putting the finishing touches on a few things  so i need you to either post or email to me the answers to the following questions.
> What hand is used by the character ..right or left
> What is the characters favorite weapon
> What is the characters principal weapon
> Does the Character wear any jewlery?
> Does the character have any family heirlooms etc that he carries
> Rank in order of your preference:     Armor, Weapon...Jewlery....Misc.
> The colors the character favors in his clothing and equipment."
> What is your preference....ability, feats...or magic



Nijel Bladesong’s Preferences, for J. Alexander’s Four Lands, Southern Operatives Campaign:

1.  Principal hand:  Left.
2.  Favorite weapon:  Battleaxe
3.  Principal weapon:  Battleaxe (f.y.i. --  other weapons used: hand axe, long bow)
4.  Jewelry?  Not really, Nijel carries a silver holy symbol of light, but he does not consider it to be jewelry.
5.  Preferences?  1-Armor,2-Weapon, 3-Misc., 4- Jewelry
6.  Favorite colors:  Green and Black
7.  Ability, Feats, or Magic?  Ability


----------



## Dracomeander

*Ewan Driscoll, Scout for the Southern Operatives*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys...putting the finishing touches on a few things  so i need you to either post or email to me the answers to the following questions.
> 
> What hand is used by the character ..right or left
> 
> What is the characters favorite weapon
> 
> What is the characters principal weapon
> 
> Does the Character wear any jewlery?
> 
> Does the character have any family heirlooms etc that he carries
> 
> Rank in order of your preference:     Armor, Weapon...Jewlery....Misc.
> 
> The colors the character favors in his clothing and equipment."
> 
> What is your preference....ability, feats...or magic




Ewan is primarily right handed.

Ewan's favorite and principal weapon is the composite longbow.

Ewan wears no jewelry. Sees no need for adornment and doesn't want stray reflections. Will only wear it if it's functional.

As the fourth son, the only real heirloom he was entitled to was the knowledge his father imparted.

Order of importance for equipment in his mind. Weapon, Armor, Misc, Jewelry.

Favored colors for clothing and equipment - greens, browns, and grays.

Preference - Feats > Abilities > Magic.


----------



## Scotley

*Alban*

What hand is used by the character ..right or left

_Right_

What is the characters favorite weapon

_Long Axe_

What is the characters principal weapon

_Long Axe_

Does the Character wear any jewlery?

_A signate ring and Lights Heart--a holy symbol_

Does the character have any family heirlooms etc that he carries

_The holy symbol was an heirloom from Alban's mother's family._ 

Rank in order of your preference: Armor, Weapon...Jewlery....Misc.

_Jewelry, Armor, Weapon, Misc._

The colors the character favors in his clothing and equipment."

_Family crest is silver on blue, beyond that Alban prefers dark browns and black_

What is your preference....ability, feats...or magic

_Magic, feats, ability_


----------



## Rhun

Most of these answers I'm taking right from the pic I found for my PC.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> What hand is used by the character ..right or left




Left-handed.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> What is the characters favorite weapon




Greatsword. However, one of the warblade's class features is Weapon Aptitufe, which means Roak can retrain any of his feats with a specific weapon to a new weapon with an hour of training.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> What is the characters principal weapon




Greatsword.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Does the Character wear any jewlery?




Ruby cloak clasp, ruby studded belt/buckle, and signet ring.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Does the character have any family heirlooms etc that he carries




Signet ring, cloak, perhaps his armor.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Rank in order of your preference:     Armor, Weapon...Jewlery....Misc.




Armor, weapons, then toss up between miscellaneous & jewelry.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The colors the character favors in his clothing and equipment."




Blue, silver, red.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> What is your preference....ability, feats...or magic




Feats, ability, magic.


----------



## J. Alexander

*PC Development*

Please do not read until it says completed......

For Mowgli    Completed
[sblock]Kat already has her special stuff thanks to Uncle Nicholas...so none for now...but i think you will like what i have instore for you in the future[/sblock]

For Dracomender    Completed
[sblock]On the eve of his setting out Ewan is drawn aside by his great uncle...."your the only one who has any salt boy...so i pass this on to you..use it well and make sure it gets passed into proper hands when you no longer have a need for it" Opening up a richly carved oak chest he pulls out a long object. Unwrapping it from it's linen covering a longcomposite bow is revealed...the upper an lower half are covered with some type of black horn wrapped in silver wire. The arrow rest is made of a dark wood and has a silver place on which the arrow rests. The bow string is made of a silver/white colored thread that has been braided and is exceptionaly tough. Testing the bow in his travels. Ewan discovers that it has the following properties...
                 Range increments are doubled..it also convers the feat..shoot on the run..making it and ideal weapon for wildnerness and broken terrain fighting...last but not least it also has an increased threat range of 18-20 doing x5 damage...a truly wicked bow/[/sblock]

For Leif      Completed
[sblock]Upon setting out from his seminary.....you are given a suit of plate mail wich confers a +2 bonus on any one ability score...this bonus may be changed to a different ability...once each month and lasts for an entire month...go ahead and describe the armour clolor etc in you character sheet[/sblock]

For Scotley        Completed
[sblock]As a parting gift from the family home, your great grandmother hands you a simple heavy cold earring with a black faceted stone , a black dimaond as it's focal point. While wearing the earring, you have an additionaly 10 psi points and it confers a 50 percent immunity to any form of psionic attack.....[/sblock]

For Rhun      Completed
[sblock]Upon your leving the family home, your mother gifts you with an antique signet ring that once belonged to your paternal great grandfather."Take this child so that it may protect you"..the ring cofers a natural ac of 15 to the wearer....[/sblock]

For Pyrex      Completed
[sblock]One day while walking in the wilderness, you stumble across a pair of silver braclets, intricatley carved and enamled in a color of your choice. The braclets fit your wrists perfectly and extend about 6 inches towards your elbow. They have the followin properties...the allow you the feat percise shot in regards to you warlock blast thus allowing you to fire into melee without the -4 penalty,  they double the base range catagories for your attack and allow you one +1d6 damage to your warlock blast.[/sblock]

For Neurotic        In Progress

For Redclaw     Completed for the second time
[sblock]Before setting out on his journey and trial you had a dream of a golden dragon breathing fire on you. As you awoke from a searing pain in you right hand.....you obserrved that a ring, glowing faintly with white heat was upon your finger. The ring is fashioned from yellow gold and has two small sapphire eyes.....feel free to make up a design for the ring if you would like......the ring confers +1 to your aura and allows you to once per day engage two auras at the same time for the number of rounds equal to your level.[/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander

For J. Alexander:
[sblock]Ewan will thank his great uncle profusely for the bow and ask him if he knows the bow's name and history so he can show it the proper respect while using it.

I've got some questions so I can write the combat block stats for it correctly. Since it wasn't stated otherwise, the combat stats will assume a +1 enhancement bonus since that is required before other enhancements can be added. My question is this. Is the bow calibrated for any particular strength? IOW, was it made to be a mighty bow? The bow is great and if it isn't mighty that's fine. I'm just looking to be accurate in the write up. As a bowyer who has made a mighty bow for himself, Ewan should be able to judge the strength of the pull.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Draco*

For Dracomender
[/sblock]  yes  +1...and it ismighty[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex

My opologies for not posting recently.  I've been fighting off a cold and haven't been spending a lot of time in front of a PC.

I'll post a draft of my PC (with answers to the above questions) tomorrow.


----------



## Rhun

[sblock=J. Alexander]

For clarification, that is a +5 natural armor bonus that the ring confers, correct? So when combined with the base 10, comes to a 15 AC?

[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rhun*

For Rhun
[sblock]Yep your right...kinda of a nifty ring is it not ...[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

*Andor*

Andor is left handed

he prefers blunt weapons with sun or fire motif, now fights with morningstar with silver and cold-iron spikes (or is silver and has cold iron spikes or vice versa)

Gold circle earing (gipsy hairloom), signet ring of de Andrades (triangle in which three 'A's are folded, when unfolded they create pyramid with two 'A's as base and one standing on them as peek, see bellow) and silver holy symbol.
  A
A  A
Order of your preference: Weapon, Jewlery, Armor, Misc

The colors are gray and silver, fire pattern or sun bursts, golden rays. In official occasions he wears white with gold of Pelor clergy.

Feats > Magic > Ability


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Help!*

OK, I _know_ there's a weapon called a halfspear, but I can't find the stats for it - anyone know what I'm talking about?  I've seen it, and I know it's different from the shortspear, but I can't remember how.


----------



## Leif

*Question*

Is Nijel's plate armor full-plate or half-plate? And more DM questions: [sblock=J. Alexander]1.  If the Ability Bonus is applied to Dexterity, and this results in a dex bonus that is ordinarily above the max dex bonus for the armor type, what happens?
2.  What is the armor check penalty for the armor?
3.  Are the materials, construction, and style of the armor also at my option?
4.  Also, did Father Josiah Burton give the armor to Nijel?
5.  Can I work up a story (subject to your approval of course) about the armor's origins?[/sblock]

 (Nijel LIKES regardless of the answers to these questions!!)


----------



## Rhun

Hey J. Alexander,

Did you ever come up with a map of the Kingdom? Or at least the region that borders Dashai?


----------



## Redclaw

[sblock=J Alexander] The ring's appearance is awesome, and Padraig will treat it as a gift from the Dragon Saint himself.  However, Dragon Shaman isn't a spellcasting class.  I'm not objecting to the item, just making sure you know it doesn't really add to my effectiveness.  I guess it might encourage me to branch out into sorcerer for a level or two... [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Redclaw*

Redclaw
[sblock]my bad...letme reread theclass and find a good fit..sorry[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

*Nijel Bladesong*

[sblock=J. Alexander] Since Nijel no longer needs his +1 magic 1/2 plate armor, he will try to trade it in for a magic battleaxe.  Does he have any luck doing this?  I'm assuming that the special armor that gives a bonus to Nijel's abilities is full plate.  If that's not what you intended you can tell me that, as well.

I was also thinking that Nijel is going to have a serious need for a squire to help put this armor on and take it off at night.   [/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander

*Leif*

For Leif
[sblock]Yes it is full plate...and you have no trouble switching to a battle axe...that is what this month long process is for ..to tweak and tweak and tweak and yes a squire is acceptable if you want[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> For Leif
> [sblock]Yes it is full plate...and you have no trouble switching to a battle axe...that is what this month long process is for ..to tweak and tweak and tweak and yes a squire is acceptable if you want[/sblock]




I went ahead and traded the half-plate for a battleaxe, and I've added the armor to Nijel's character sheet.  I even tried to make a fashion statement with it.   Nijel has decided, against my advice, to apply the +2 bonus to his charisma under ordinary circumstances.  The extra charisma gives him another attempt to turn undead and another spell to cast. (I swear that big blondeheaded booger always wished he had been a cleric!)  This will be the ordinary state of affairs at least for awhile, since moving the bonus to a different ability can't be done just on a whim.  

Now I've got to start working on a squire to pry Nijel's butt out of that tin can, uh, armor at night.


----------



## Redclaw

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Redclaw
> [sblock]my bad...letme reread theclass and find a good fit..sorry[/sblock]



No worries.  Like I said, I love the story, and appreciate the gift.


----------



## Neurotic

*Andor*

I got my hands on spell compendium. There are several sun spells (sun body, sun beam etc) that would fit to theme of Sun cleric, but unfortunately all are druidic spells.

DM, would you allow me to add them to spell list for Pelor's priest via Radiant Fire feat?


----------



## Pyrex

Gah, being busy sucks.  So does being sick.  Both at the same time is just a recipe for a bad week.  I'll have some PC info posted today.   :\ 




			
				Leif said:
			
		

> ...would you mind working with me to do a backstory for our two characters to explain why a paladin and a warlock are adventuring together, instead of trying to kill each other?  Like, say, I was thinking something along the lines of twins separated at birth and raised very differently or something?




Having thought about this some more, here's my current idea on this:

Fey blood in our family line comes by way of n*greatgrandmother who was a changeling (in the classical mythology sense, i.e., a fey creature swapped with a baby shortly after birth).  At some point when we were young (somewhere between 6->10) we experienced an event relating to fey magic which created a natural resonace with our fey heritage.  For whatever reason, you experienced this event as something traumatic and chose to shun/repress your link to the fey as something unnatural.  My character instead chose to embrace the promise of power it offered.

Thoughts?


----------



## Leif

*Okay!  Get Well Soon!!*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Gah, being busy sucks.  So does being sick.  Both at the same time is just a recipe for a bad week.  My current idea on this:
> 
> Fey blood in our family line comes by way of n*greatgrandmother who was a changeling (in the classical mythology sense, i.e., a fey creature swapped with a baby shortly after birth).  At some point when we were young (somewhere between 6->10) we experienced an event relating to fey magic which created a natural resonace with our fey heritage.  For whatever reason, you experienced this event as something traumatic and chose to shun/repress your link to the fey as something unnatural.  My character instead chose to embrace the promise of power it offered. Thoughts?



Sounds good, but let's make the "event" in question something that might frighten your average child, so my reaction is not unusual.  Like something involving the Wild Hunt, perhaps, or maybe a comet strike, or something equally violent and dangerous?


----------



## Pyrex

Dangerous is good, I'm not so sure about violent.

Stat Rolls: Stats for Aidan Bladesong

HD Rolls: Yar, rolling 70+ % on 3d6 is hard.  Roll #15 finally gets there

Questions for J. Alexander:
  1) Since I'm looking using Fey Heritage as his link to power instead of the assumed Fiendish source, can I swap either KN(Arcana) or KN(Planes) out as a class skill to swap in KN(Nature)?


----------



## Leif

*Aidan and Nijel*

OK, dangerous is cool, just forget the violent part.

Is the Bladesong name alright with you?  Feel free to make changes if you want.


----------



## Redclaw

[sblock=J Alexander] Awesome change on the ring.  I'm loving the boost, and I think the rest of the crew will appreciate the benefit it conveys.     [/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex

Leif said:
			
		

> OK, dangerous is cool, just forget the violent part.
> 
> Is the Bladesong name alright with you?  Feel free to make changes if you want.




Works for me.  It rationalizes easily as the Fey blood came from our mother while our father was a respected warrior.  No bonus points for guessing which sibling takes after which parent.   

So here's what I'm thinking for the 'event'.

We're off wandering/playing in the woods when our fey blood inadvertently allowed us to pierce the protective veil surrounding a glade where a fey ceremony was taking place.

Despite Nijels pleas to get the heck out of dodge, Aidan stayed hidden behind a tree to watch the ceremony.  The wash of magical energy at the end of the ceremony is what awakened his warlock talents.


----------



## Leif

*Aidan and Nijel*

I like it very much! Good story!

Now, I suppose Brother Nijel will find himself in the unenviable position of wanting to protect his Brother Aidan from the evil wild magic while still paradoxically depending on Brother Aidan to protect him from the same wild magic.  Kinda makes Brother Aidan the cool brother, and Brother Nijel the anal-retentive, neurotic brother.  Art imitates life, I guess.  

But Brother Nijel finds release from his neurotic tendencies on the field of battle, where he shines the brightest.  So it all balances out.  I'll work that into my character history tonight, and you can check my work tomorrow.


----------



## Pyrex

A mostly-complete draft of Aidan Bladesong has been posted in the RG.  Equipment & background (as well as the last of his skill ranks) will follow shortly.

Questionaire:
What hand is used by the character?
--Right-handed

What is the characters favorite weapon
--Given his eldritch blast Aidan has little use for weapons, but he does keep a stout cudgel (a Club) strapped to his belt for those times when someone needs some sense knocked into them.

What is the characters principal weapon
--As above, his Eldritch Blast

Does the Character wear any jewlery?
--Aiden wears a curiosly-shaped piece of rose quartz he found in the woods on a leather thong around his neck.  He found it the day of his thirteenth birthday and considers it a good luck charm.

Does the character have any family heirlooms etc that he carries
--He should have something from his mother, but I'm not sure what yet.

Rank in order of your preference: Armor, Weapon...Jewlery....Misc.
--Misc -> Jewelry -> Armor -> Weapon

The colors the character favors in his clothing and equipment.
--His affinity with nature leads Aidan to dress in greens & browns accented with blue.

What is your preference....ability, feats...or magic
--Feats -> Magic -> Ability


----------



## J. Alexander

*Answers to questions*

For Neurotic

I dont have a problem with that switch out but lets just limit it for now to those two domains.

For Redclaw
Given the history and background the knowledge switch makes perfect sense  but you sill need to take at least one level in knowlede plans


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Pyrex said:
			
		

> HD Rolls: Yar, rolling 70+ % on 3d6 is hard.




You can put conditions on your rolls in IC - it would look something like 3d6.minroll(13)


----------



## Leif

I'm so happy!!!

Nijel's got a real brother!


----------



## Pyrex

Mowgli said:
			
		

> You can put conditions on your rolls in IC - it would look something like 3d6.minroll(13)




Oh, sure, _now_ you tell me.    

(thanks though, I'm sure it'll come in handy in the future)


----------



## Neurotic

*Andor*

I have Glory and Sun domains, Radiant Fire just adds several (I believe 5, I'll check) to cleric spell list. It doesn't allow me to cast more spells or anything. It does leave several spell levels unfilled or filled with strange spells. I'd take sun spells and replace existing list if they are same level...


Pyrex there is even better option that goes like this: 4d6.takeHighest(3) koji kaze uzmi 3 najveca broja od cetiri


----------



## Redclaw

Mowgli said:
			
		

> You can put conditions on your rolls in IC - it would look something like 3d6.minroll(13)



The trick didn't work for me, but I somehow hit 70% on the first roll.


----------



## Pyrex

Another question for our fearless DM:
  What's the most we can spend on a single item?  I spotted the _Gloves of Eldritch Admixture_ in the MIC, but at 2300gp they're right in the neighborhood of half my starting funds...


----------



## Rhun

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Another question for our fearless DM:
> What's the most we can spend on a single item?  I spotted the _Gloves of Eldritch Admixture_ in the MIC, but at 2300gp they're right in the neighborhood of half my starting funds...




I'm going to have to pick up the MIC. Sounds like there is some cool items in there.


----------



## Pyrex

MIC is better than I would have expected.  Once of the nice things they did is that the majority of the items are focused on interesting items in the under 5,000gp range to provide some fun options for low-level characters.  It also has _lots_ of items with swift/immediate action activation times.


----------



## Redclaw

And they gave cool powers to low-cost items by giving them limited per-day uses (similar to lesser metamagic rods.)  I'm a fan of the choices it offers.


----------



## Rhun

Anything that would prove of good use to a 4th level Warblade?


----------



## Redclaw

That depends on your stances and such.  Acrobat boots are cool (+2 tumble, 3 charges per day give you bonus movement: 1 charge +10', 2 charges +15', 3 charges +20' for one round).  I'll see if anything else jumps out.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Question*

NO there is no limit except the total of your funds that you can spend on items....


----------



## Rhun

Redclaw said:
			
		

> That depends on your stances and such.  Acrobat boots are cool (+2 tumble, 3 charges per day give you bonus movement: 1 charge +10', 2 charges +15', 3 charges +20' for one round).  I'll see if anything else jumps out.





That's funny. My dwarven rogue/fighter in H4H's RHoD game has a pair of those.


----------



## Neurotic

*Turn undead*

Anything like sacred item 3/day? There is sacred special ability that boosts turning level by 2 allowing stronger turning. But it is +2 enhancement, way beyond our current wealth.

Or any other demon/undead bane items? Font of unending garlic?


----------



## Redclaw

Neurotic: There are new ways to enchant weapons, called weapon crystals.  Each weapon can have one crystal attached to it.  For 1000 gp you can have a Least Truedeath Crystal, which makes your weapon do an extra 1d6 damage to undead, or for the same price a Least Fiendslayer Crystal, doing an extra 1d6 to evil outsiders.


----------



## Neurotic

*Superb!*

Now to find that 1000 

Least Fiend Slayer it is! I'm killing undead with turning and spells, it's demons that might pose the problem. (fact that we will be battling mostly humanoids doesn't even penetrate )

DM: there are optional rules for turning undead and even demons with turn attempt in complete divine. It comes to battle of personalities. Would you consider it?

It removes +4 cap on HD difference and it comes to level + CHA checks. Or at least allow turning demons (it's called Censure Demons)


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Least Fiend Slayer it is! I'm killing undead with turning and spells, it's demons that might pose the problem. (fact that we will be battling mostly humanoids doesn't even penetrate )





Don't be too sure...we've fought plenty of undead and demons in "The Great North" campaign so far. I have a feeling J. Alexander will be throwing some at us here as well.


----------



## Dracomeander

My spare 1000 gp went into a spyglass. Bloody expensive things in a magical world. Maybe masters of Craft (glassblowing) & Craft (lensgrinding) should be included in dragon hordes. They appear to be worth more than most treasures.


----------



## Ferrix

Are you still recruiting or is that part over?  It looks like a fascinating world you've built.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ferrix*

As it is a martial campagin and is going to be more combat oriented i think i can fit one more in.....what do you have in mind?


----------



## Pyrex

Aidan Bladesong is now mechanically complete.  Now I'll be working on his background.


----------



## Pyrex

Leif, the file you attached in the RG seems to be inaccessible (seems to be a site-wide problem...)

Can you post your background so I can make mine mesh?


----------



## Ferrix

I was thinking a swordsage of some sort.  I've yet to play something out of the Tome of Battle and I think I saw someone was already playing a Warblade.

Probably focus either on Diamond Mind or Desert Wind.


----------



## Leif

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Leif, the file you attached in the RG seems to be inaccessible (seems to be a site-wide problem...)
> 
> Can you post your background so I can make mine mesh?



Surely!  I'll just copy and paste Nijel's entire character sheet directly into the thread.


----------



## Leif

*Pryex:  One quirk added to Nijel and Aidan's background?*

I thought I might add a little bit of color to our "bros" so I added to Nigel's sheet that Aidan sometimes teases him about his difficulty with numbers/dyslexia.  If you want me to remove it, I will.  Just let me know.  

Oh, and Nijel's full sheet has been directly in the thread for awhile now (as opposed to being in an attachment), in case you haven't noticed yet.


----------



## Pyrex

I hadn't had a chance to go look yet, but thanks.


----------



## Leif

Pyrex said:
			
		

> I hadn't had a chance to go look yet, but thanks.



  Anything for you, Bro!


----------



## J. Alexander

*For Ferrix*

Sure go ahead and submit your idea...but just like the other class from bo9s..i will need to really look at it and see how it will fit and mayneed to make a few changes   ......


----------



## Ferrix

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Sure go ahead and submit your idea...but just like the other class from bo9s..i will need to really look at it and see how it will fit and mayneed to make a few changes   ......




Fine with me.  It'll be my first time with bo9s so I doubt I'll have everything perfect anyways.


----------



## Neurotic

*Andor*

Does anyone know how to format those d**ned tables? I don't seem to be able to align columns once anything is changed in them.

I've edited Andor as follows:
- mithril shield becomes steel masterwork
- morningstar gets fitted with least crystal of fiend slaying (if allowed)
- changed DEX i CON so Andor loses 1 hp and FORT save from 4th level and gains AC and REFX save
- included 6 life gems into inventory for 100 each​
Life gems can be found in Great Elemental Netbook I (Mineral quasi elemental plane common items)
see attachment

DM: if you decide to allow life gems I propose following changes:
- 1d3 is rolled once as max hp one can contain
- they can be refilled with enough positive energy focused on them (turning check(s) of your choice) 
- if not refillable cost drops to 25 gp as one shot items, gems themselves being of little value (maybe 5-10gp) except for those looking for inner planar material.​
maybe n x 10 HD by one or more priests cumulative? Thus, one with 3 hp would require three applications of 10HD turning or one of 30HD either by one priest turning 30HD or three priests turning 10 each or any combination thereof. Or maybe even if not fully filled half of energy dissipates thus requiring double number of castings.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Finally arrived!*

Katherine's character sheet is now posted in the Gallery of Heroes (http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3790976&postcount=11).


----------



## Pyrex

Leif said:
			
		

> I thought I might add a little bit of color to our "bros" so I added to Nigel's sheet that Aidan sometimes teases him about his difficulty with numbers/dyslexia.  If you want me to remove it, I will.  Just let me know.




Good stuff.  I should be able to get a meshed background posted today.


----------



## Leif

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Good stuff.  I should be able to get a meshed background posted today.



Coooool!  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to pick up the MIC. Sounds like there is some cool items in there.




Yes, there are some cool items, and as others have said especially the bargin items. However, the organization of the book makes it a real pain to look things up. I don't know what the editors were smoking, but it I find it very confusing to use as a reference book.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Min and Max*

Hey guys
I really appreciate the interest and your enthusaim about your characters and am looking forward to kick the game of soon..but to your dear ole sucpious dm  it appears that a vast number of you have gotten away from your great character concepts and have started to min and max your characters thru magic etc as well as feats and such...remember a little is okay but some have gone far afield and need to rethink all that they are doing and if it is true to the character they have presented or our you just trying to tweak it....the items i gave were in an addition to what you had posted and were designed to compliment your charter and the overall game and not a license to squeeze every last bit of advantage


----------



## Rhun

Most of Roak's equipment is normal stuff...though he still has some gold to spend. Besides a Cloak of Resistance +1 and Breastplate +1 and his signet ring, he doesn't have any other magic.


----------



## Redclaw

I don't know if the min-maxing was aimed at me.  I tried to stay true to my concept while creating him.  The armor crystal is solely about his connection to the gold dragon (since he gets water breathing as part of his progression, the swimming armor seemed like a good fit.)  The only thing I took otherwise that was a bit unusual were the steadfast boots, which really focus on his desire to be a second-rank melee combatant.  I picture it as a magical explanation for being constantly prepared to protect himself and the others from a charge.  If you'd like me to get rid of either, I will do so quite contentedly.  Just let me know.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm not sure what you mean by min-maxing.  The point of starting gold for creating higher level characters is to equip them the way you want, right?  And how do you min-max with magic items - they do what they're designed to do!

Kat does exactly what I designed her to do - be a spunky, butt kicking (for a non-martial type, anyway), sneaky (in only the most law abiding manner, of course) rogue/scout type, with (very unusually for me) some arcane spell ability as well.


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Kat does exactly what I designed her to do - be a spunky, butt kicking (for a non-martial type, anyway), sneaky (in only the most law abiding manner, of course) rogue/scout type, with (very unusually for me) some arcane spell ability as well.





Can I ask what Slabhra Dragon armor is? It is the equivalent of Full Plate +1 with none of the drawback. And I have to say, her two shortswords seem a little over the top as well. I mean, if JA approved them that's cool, but your Rogue 2/Sorcerer 2 looks like she can nearly outfight my Warblade.


----------



## Dracomeander

I've got some questions about 'Kat' as well.

Are you using 3.0 or AU/AE instead of 3.5? D&D 3.5 doesn't have Ambidexterity and 3.0 still penalized a chosen off-hand on the Strength bonus. AE/AU has the talent called Ambidexterity that allows full Strength from both hands.

In 3.5, Weapon Finesse applies to all Light weapons and to certain other weapons designated as finessable such as the rapier.

I have to echo Rhun's question about the Slabhra Dragan armor. I love the armor, but with those properties, it seems like it would be a rather legendary piece that will draw 'Kat' an awful lot of attention from anyone who recognized it.

The short swords are on par with what JA has gifted Ewan for a weapon. The problem I see is that 3rd Ed did away with that favorite weapon of mine from previous editions. The sharpness or severing blade no longer exists as a quirk that doesn't fit into the rest of the combat mechanics. Admittedly, they never did fit into the D&D abstraction that was called combat, but 3rd Edition specifically got rid of that mess except for the instant death effect of the vorpal weapon.


----------



## Leif

OK, JA, I gotcha now!! hehehe


----------



## Pyrex

I've posted a good portion of Aidan's background into his post in the RG; so I should be posting an intro post in the IC thread in the not too distant future.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Min max Point*

The over all point and i should have made it clear,,is that the characters are 4th level...still new to the world of adventuring so instead of giving them everything that looks good etc..give them a chance to grow with the campaign instead of limiting yourself to a preset course when it has yet to evolve.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Kat*

The items etc for Kat are on par with what the characters possess, the only difference is that she is aware of their background and history thru her uncle Nickey..as it fit well with the overall character profile..so the rest can have fun discovering what you truly are carrying around


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The items etc for Kat are on par with what the characters possess, the only difference is that she is aware of their background and history thru her uncle Nickey..as it fit well with the overall character profile..so the rest can have fun discovering what you truly are carrying around





Fair enough.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

[sblock=For Anyone Interested]This post is probably gonna come across as an overreaction to questions asked about my character - please don't take it that way.  I am feeling a little defensive about Kat, b/c I am aware that her 'special' magic items are somewhat overpowered for our character levels.  Possibly it would be a good idea for me to post my ideas about the nature of the game and my style of play, and then get some feedback from the rest of the players.  If y'all don't think I'll be a good fit for the party after reading this, I understand, and I'll bow out with absolutely no hard feelings.  Just be aware that it's not my nature to mince words - I speak (or write) what's on my mind - I don't mean to offend, I've just found it saves time.

I'm not a rules guru or a suplements fiend (I don't even know what a Warblade is, and don't care to look it up - I'm certain I'm going to love discovering what you can do with one through playing the game with one in the party).  I do understand the need for rules, but I tend to think of them more as guidelines (I think it even says somewhere in one of the rulebooks that this should be the case, but they may have taken that out for 3.5   ).  The game is listed as 'Homebrew' rather than D&D because our beloved GM has similar beliefs about the rules.  I like to play cool characters, and when I get an idea for one I try to make it work (I love the idea of ambidexterity, for example.  I mistakenly listed it as a 'trait' rather than as a 'talent,' but it _was_ taken in place of one of my precious feats).

I don't want to unbalance the game, and I'm not competing with other party members for the spotlight - I want to be effective, and I want to celebrate the joys of victory, experience the drama of a game well played, and yes even mourn the agony of defeat or loss.  I like to gripe when I have a run of bad luck with the dice (we call it the 'IC Curse' in the group I usually play with).  I'm pretty careful about checking stuff out with my GM before I add it to my character, and I expect him to call me on anything he doesn't particularly like.  When he does, I'll probably gripe about that as well - my griping doesn't mean anything, it's in good fun and I try to make it humorous when I can.  

That being said, I was aware when I spoke with Todd about those 'special' items that they are overpowered for our character levels.  They actually come to Kat from a player character I ran years ago in the face to face incarnation of this very campaign.  (Rhun, Slabhra Dragan just means 'Dragon Chain' in Gaelic).  I actually offered to tone down both the armor and the swords a bit, with the idea that the current powers would be discovered as Kat matured (leveled up).  However, I wasn't going to argue when Todd said she could use them as is.

Finally, my understanding of the reason we post our characters is so that we can share cool things with the rest of the party, and so that we'll be able to play to our strengths.  I _truly_ don't mean to be arrogant, snooty, or whatever, but my understanding is _not_ that we post characters so they can be picked apart by other party members.  I know most people who do this do it from a sense of fair play, and I'm not offended by it, but it is a pet peeve for me.  If you are looking through my character sheet and see where I've made a mistake in my figures, if you see I've taken four feats when I should have only taken three, etc. PLEASE let me know.  Just when I think I've got most of the calculation errors ironed out of that spreadsheet, another one rears it's ugly head.  But if you see an ability/feat/piece of equipment/whatever listed, even (maybe especially) if it seems unusual, you can trust that I've checked it out with Todd (or whatever other GM is running the game) and gotten it approved - that's what we do, right?

OK, I've gotten all that off my chest now.  Since I took the liberty of venting all that, please feel free to sound off as well![/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

*Question*

Could you explain how you made lawful rogue?  Rules say you don't and even 'common logic' if that can be applied to alignments says you can't be catburglar and obey laws.

That said, I too have some items not (yet) approved by DM and either no body bothered to go through my char sheet or I managed to (finally) get everything right first time   

Now I'm intrigued and I'll go through your char sheet ...

Oh, yes. Welcome!


----------



## Neurotic

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

Andor is min maxed, but for fairly (I believe) limited use against evil outsiders and undead. Or just undead if JA doesn't approve censuring demons.

As for items, I haven't received any yet and I asked for life gems and have unusual weapon so that might balance things out.

Andor is created as half-vampire with vampire half burned out by Pelor with lingering effects such as pale skin and intense eyes. No game mechanic effects just a story.

DM: Possible items to enhance are gypsy earings and de Andrade signet ring. Both are considered by Andor his legacy and never thought about them as anything but decorations.


----------



## Redclaw

[sblock=mowgli] Mowgli, 
that was actually a very respectfully crafted response to the questions that were asked of you.  I am impressed by your ability to express such concerns without turning it into a flame war.  I can definitely understand the frustrations of having others question your sense of fair play, although I'm not sure that was their intent.
Regardless, I feel that one of the reasons the character sheets are on the RG is to create that sense of an even playing field.  It should be about enjoying each other's creations, no doubt, but it's also there to make sure that nobody is taking advantage of the limitations of the pbp medium.  We are a team, attempting to tell a story together as well as attempting to survive whatever J Alexander throws at us, and we all want to make sure that we're playing by the same rules, that's all.  While you had a private conversation with the dm okaying your items (and that's really all I need to know), we weren't all privy to the details, obviously, and had no idea that all three items had been approved.  Simply looking at your sheet, without knowing that you've had that conversation and with the dm saying someone is min/maxing, those three items jump out as hugely overbalanced for the party.  A suit of armor that has an armor bonus and max dex total of 14 breaks the carefully crafted balance put into the system.  Even mithral only gives a total of 10.  Add to that a +3 enhancement bonus, and that armor is something that a 15th level party sets out on a full-blown quest to recover.  To have it at 4th level is clearly going to cause some in-party gear envy.  Add in the two swords, and it looks like you're ready for a much higher-level campaign, which I guess makes sense for your back story of an inheritance from just such a character.
All of that being said, I'm just here to have some fun, and as long as Kat doesn't take over combats, survive without taking a scratch while the rest of us are getting diced up, or otherwise make me feel like Padraig is the red-headed stepchild who is just getting in the way and stealing her xp, I'll happily cheer her on and admire her goodies.   [/sblock]

[sblock=J Alexander]  It looks like a lot of these items are really powerful for our level.  Do you have a copy of Weapons of Legacy, and have you thought about converting them to that set of rules.  I'm a huge fan of the idea behind that book, and the mechancis are solid, if not elegant.  Obviously, I'm not trying to tell you how to run the game, just offering a suggestion that might aleviate some of the concerns that seem to be surfacing. [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Could you explain how you made lawful rogue?  Rules say you don't and even 'common logic' if that can be applied to alignments says you can't be catburglar and obey laws.



Actually, Neurotic, 3.5 changed that.  


			
				Player's Handbook 3.5 said:
			
		

> Rogues follow opportunities, not ideals.  Though they are more likely to be chaotic than lawful, they are a diverse bunch, so they may be of any alignment.



While I understand the common logic bit, the idea is that not all rogues break laws and steal, just as not all wizards throw fireballs and not all fighters wear plate mail and charge anything they see.  The class is about using skills to avoid obstacles, rather than having to hack through them.  The sneak attack is really the only piece that bothers me when making a lawful rogue, but I guess it can be seen as fighting smart and taking advantage of distraction, rather than the old-school view of it as backstabbing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Could you explain how you made lawful rogue?  Rules say you don't and even 'common logic' if that can be applied to alignments says you can't be catburglar and obey laws.
> 
> That said, I too have some items not (yet) approved by DM and either no body bothered to go through my char sheet or I managed to (finally) get everything right first time
> 
> Now I'm intrigued and I'll go through your char sheet ...
> 
> Oh, yes. Welcome!




Now, _that_ is a good question!  I did completely forget about the alignment restrictions on Rogues, and was just going for the alignment it seemed to me was closest to her personality.  Let me just 'think outloud' about her personality/alignment: Kat is a very loyal member of her family, in particular the 'intelligence gathering' branch.  Within that family there is a heirarchy and a set of rules (largely unformalized, but strict nontheless), which she follows to the T.  That's what I was thinking of in terms of lawful, and I wasn't thinking of her in terms of a cat-burglar so much as an intelligence gatherer.  However, while she is a member of the Church of the Light she is remarkably tolerant of those of other beliefs (even other races), so she doesn't really follow those laws.  And while she's not designed to be a burglar, I can't see her refusing to burgle if it was necessary and in line with her current mission (either for her family or for the military she's in).  Definitely not for personal gain, though.

So, I guess this is one you could philosophize to death.  Is she lawful because she follows those laws made by those she recognizes as authorities and picks and chooses otherwise (as we all do, to some extent), or is she more Neutral because she 'picks and chooses' which laws she follows?

Any ideas?  I kind of like the idea of a Lawful rogue, but am perfectly willing to go with Neutral Good instead.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Actually, Neurotic, 3.5 changed that.
> 
> While I understand the common logic bit, the idea is that not all rogues break laws and steal, just as not all wizards throw fireballs and not all fighters wear plate mail and charge anything they see.  The class is about using skills to avoid obstacles, rather than having to hack through them.  The sneak attack is really the only piece that bothers me when making a lawful rogue, but I guess it can be seen as fighting smart and taking advantage of distraction, rather than the old-school view of it as backstabbing.




Told you I wasn't a 'Rules Wizard!'  Here I am 'forgetting' to follow a rule that changed years ago!


----------



## Neurotic

*3.5*

3.5 changed so much stuff that it is hard to be sure what's what. Tnx for clarification though.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=mowgli] Mowgli,
> that was actually a very respectfully crafted response to the questions that were asked of you.  I am impressed by your ability to express such concerns without turning it into a flame war.  I can definitely understand the frustrations of having others question your sense of fair play, although I'm not sure that was their intent.
> Regardless, I feel that one of the reasons the character sheets are on the RG is to create that sense of an even playing field.  It should be about enjoying each other's creations, no doubt, but it's also there to make sure that nobody is taking advantage of the limitations of the pbp medium.  We are a team, attempting to tell a story together as well as attempting to survive whatever J Alexander throws at us, and we all want to make sure that we're playing by the same rules, that's all.  While you had a private conversation with the dm okaying your items (and that's really all I need to know), we weren't all privy to the details, obviously, and had no idea that all three items had been approved.  Simply looking at your sheet, without knowing that you've had that conversation and with the dm saying someone is min/maxing, those three items jump out as hugely overbalanced for the party.  A suit of armor that has an armor bonus and max dex total of 14 breaks the carefully crafted balance put into the system.  Even mithral only gives a total of 10.  Add to that a +3 enhancement bonus, and that armor is something that a 15th level party sets out on a full-blown quest to recover.  To have it at 4th level is clearly going to cause some in-party gear envy.  Add in the two swords, and it looks like you're ready for a much higher-level campaign, which I guess makes sense for your back story of an inheritance from just such a character.
> All of that being said, I'm just here to have some fun, and as long as Kat doesn't take over combats, survive without taking a scratch while the rest of us are getting diced up, or otherwise make me feel like Padraig is the red-headed stepchild who is just getting in the way and stealing her xp, I'll happily cheer her on and admire her goodies.   [/sblock]




[sblock=Redclaw (& anyone else who wants to peek)]It's never my intent to take over or monopolize the party.  And I can definitely understand 'gear envy' - I get it as well.  As I said, I offered to 'tone down' the items until the party got a few levels, and am still willing to do so because I have the same concerns about party balance.  I have always loved the collaberative 'storytelling' concept - to the point that in my HERO game I frequently solicit feedback from the players regarding the direction the game is going and what other elements they would like to see in play.  It's hard to feel like your character is an important part of the story if another character dominates play, and I respect that.

I've obviously gamed with JAlexander for years, and if there's one thing I can be certain of it's that _no one_ will get out of very many combats without a scratch.  And honestly, it's not nearly as much fun without the fear of imminent death or dismemberment for  your character.  Without that, combat becomes a boring exercise in just going through the motions.

I guess my inclination and preference is usually to deal with my gear envy personally and trust the DM/GM to take care of the game balance issues.  In this case, I'm about 100% certain he's just going to make sure Kat's up against opponents that use a lot of touch attacks for awhile . . .  

My irritation in this case is more from players telling one another 'You can't do this' or 'You're not allowed to do that,' particularly in terms of character abilities unrelated to gear.  That part of it, to me, seems more the province of the God of the Game (the DM).  But that's a tricky issue - how do you know when looking at someone elses character sheet that a notation is purposeful and knowledgeable and not a mistake born of using the wrong incarnation of the rules?  There's no real answer other than to keep hashing it out, I suppose.

Anyway, thanks for your feedback!  Sorry for the rambling reply - I guess it's sort of my 'style.'[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Anyone Interested]This post is probably gonna come across as an overreaction to questions asked about my character - please don't take it that way.  I am feeling a little defensive about Kat, b/c I am aware that her 'special' magic items are somewhat overpowered for our character levels.  Possibly it would be a good idea for me to post my ideas about the nature of the game and my style of play, and then get some feedback from the rest of the players.  If y'all don't think I'll be a good fit for the party after reading this, I understand, and I'll bow out with absolutely no hard feelings.  Just be aware that it's not my nature to mince words - I speak (or write) what's on my mind - I don't mean to offend, I've just found it saves time.
> 
> I'm not a rules guru or a suplements fiend (I don't even know what a Warblade is, and don't care to look it up - I'm certain I'm going to love discovering what you can do with one through playing the game with one in the party).  I do understand the need for rules, but I tend to think of them more as guidelines (I think it even says somewhere in one of the rulebooks that this should be the case, but they may have taken that out for 3.5   ).  The game is listed as 'Homebrew' rather than D&D because our beloved GM has similar beliefs about the rules.  I like to play cool characters, and when I get an idea for one I try to make it work (I love the idea of ambidexterity, for example.  I mistakenly listed it as a 'trait' rather than as a 'talent,' but it _was_ taken in place of one of my precious feats).
> 
> I don't want to unbalance the game, and I'm not competing with other party members for the spotlight - I want to be effective, and I want to celebrate the joys of victory, experience the drama of a game well played, and yes even mourn the agony of defeat or loss.  I like to gripe when I have a run of bad luck with the dice (we call it the 'IC Curse' in the group I usually play with).  I'm pretty careful about checking stuff out with my GM before I add it to my character, and I expect him to call me on anything he doesn't particularly like.  When he does, I'll probably gripe about that as well - my griping doesn't mean anything, it's in good fun and I try to make it humorous when I can.
> 
> That being said, I was aware when I spoke with Todd about those 'special' items that they are overpowered for our character levels.  They actually come to Kat from a player character I ran years ago in the face to face incarnation of this very campaign.  (Rhun, Slabhra Dragan just means 'Dragon Chain' in Gaelic).  I actually offered to tone down both the armor and the swords a bit, with the idea that the current powers would be discovered as Kat matured (leveled up).  However, I wasn't going to argue when Todd said she could use them as is.
> 
> Finally, my understanding of the reason we post our characters is so that we can share cool things with the rest of the party, and so that we'll be able to play to our strengths.  I _truly_ don't mean to be arrogant, snooty, or whatever, but my understanding is _not_ that we post characters so they can be picked apart by other party members.  I know most people who do this do it from a sense of fair play, and I'm not offended by it, but it is a pet peeve for me.  If you are looking through my character sheet and see where I've made a mistake in my figures, if you see I've taken four feats when I should have only taken three, etc. PLEASE let me know.  Just when I think I've got most of the calculation errors ironed out of that spreadsheet, another one rears it's ugly head.  But if you see an ability/feat/piece of equipment/whatever listed, even (maybe especially) if it seems unusual, you can trust that I've checked it out with Todd (or whatever other GM is running the game) and gotten it approved - that's what we do, right?
> 
> OK, I've gotten all that off my chest now.  Since I took the liberty of venting all that, please feel free to sound off as well![/sblock]



[sblock=Mowgli-ness]Day-yum, son, I'm glad you're on OUR side!   [/sblock]


----------



## Dracomeander

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Anyone Interested]This post is probably gonna come across as an overreaction to questions asked about my character - please don't take it that way.  I am feeling a little defensive about Kat, b/c I am aware that her 'special' magic items are somewhat overpowered for our character levels.  Possibly it would be a good idea for me to post my ideas about the nature of the game and my style of play, and then get some feedback from the rest of the players.  If y'all don't think I'll be a good fit for the party after reading this, I understand, and I'll bow out with absolutely no hard feelings.  Just be aware that it's not my nature to mince words - I speak (or write) what's on my mind - I don't mean to offend, I've just found it saves time.
> 
> I'm not a rules guru or a suplements fiend (I don't even know what a Warblade is, and don't care to look it up - I'm certain I'm going to love discovering what you can do with one through playing the game with one in the party).  I do understand the need for rules, but I tend to think of them more as guidelines (I think it even says somewhere in one of the rulebooks that this should be the case, but they may have taken that out for 3.5   ).  The game is listed as 'Homebrew' rather than D&D because our beloved GM has similar beliefs about the rules.  I like to play cool characters, and when I get an idea for one I try to make it work (I love the idea of ambidexterity, for example.  I mistakenly listed it as a 'trait' rather than as a 'talent,' but it _was_ taken in place of one of my precious feats).
> 
> I don't want to unbalance the game, and I'm not competing with other party members for the spotlight - I want to be effective, and I want to celebrate the joys of victory, experience the drama of a game well played, and yes even mourn the agony of defeat or loss.  I like to gripe when I have a run of bad luck with the dice (we call it the 'IC Curse' in the group I usually play with).  I'm pretty careful about checking stuff out with my GM before I add it to my character, and I expect him to call me on anything he doesn't particularly like.  When he does, I'll probably gripe about that as well - my griping doesn't mean anything, it's in good fun and I try to make it humorous when I can.
> 
> That being said, I was aware when I spoke with Todd about those 'special' items that they are overpowered for our character levels.  They actually come to Kat from a player character I ran years ago in the face to face incarnation of this very campaign.  (Rhun, Slabhra Dragan just means 'Dragon Chain' in Gaelic).  I actually offered to tone down both the armor and the swords a bit, with the idea that the current powers would be discovered as Kat matured (leveled up).  However, I wasn't going to argue when Todd said she could use them as is.
> 
> Finally, my understanding of the reason we post our characters is so that we can share cool things with the rest of the party, and so that we'll be able to play to our strengths.  I _truly_ don't mean to be arrogant, snooty, or whatever, but my understanding is _not_ that we post characters so they can be picked apart by other party members.  I know most people who do this do it from a sense of fair play, and I'm not offended by it, but it is a pet peeve for me.  If you are looking through my character sheet and see where I've made a mistake in my figures, if you see I've taken four feats when I should have only taken three, etc. PLEASE let me know.  Just when I think I've got most of the calculation errors ironed out of that spreadsheet, another one rears it's ugly head.  But if you see an ability/feat/piece of equipment/whatever listed, even (maybe especially) if it seems unusual, you can trust that I've checked it out with Todd (or whatever other GM is running the game) and gotten it approved - that's what we do, right?
> 
> OK, I've gotten all that off my chest now.  Since I took the liberty of venting all that, please feel free to sound off as well![/sblock]




Mowgli, if my post came off as a complaint, I apologize. As Leif found out earlier, I *am* something of a rules guru for the groups I run with. 

I was just wondering what rule set, or guidelines, you were drawing your resources from and pointing out where the rules, that most folks consider the standard, differed. I also like the idea of ambidexterity and run an AE/AU game for my own tabletop group.

As for the gear envy, of course we all fall prey to it at times. But as I said when discussing the severing blade, I saw what JA gifted my character for a weapon and do trust that things will be fair for all. With the armor, you will notice I didn't suggest you change anything. I was just pointing out a thought that came to me about the difficulties of trying to hang on to such armor should someone outside of the group discover you have it.

I think your relationship with the DM will be an asset to the group and welcome the chance to  discover more of the Four Lands with you and the others.


----------



## Dracomeander

*The Great North*

JA, I have a question about the situation in the Great North.

Was Finnian able to make contact with the Duke from inside the tent?

If contact was not established, Finnian would have found a quiet spot away from the party outside the tent to make his report.

Also, Finnian would definitely start avoiding the tent if he is losing track of time while within it. He has a Ring of Sustenance so he does not need the extra sleep and would find losing time that way to be a very dangerous situation in the group's current circumstances.


----------



## Leif

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> I think your relationship with the DM will be an asset to the group and welcome the chance to  discover more of the Four Lands with you and the others.



Draco, Draco, Draco.....   tsk, tsk, tsk.  You obviously aren't as used to our beloved JA as some of the rest of us.  Those of us who have gamed with him in RL for years and years and years know that we, as his friends, are simply "High Value Targets" because of the relationship, and nothing more.


----------



## Rhun

Hey Mowgli...I wasn't try to call into question your armor/weapons, and definitely didn't want to start any flaming.  Mostly I was just curious what source they came from, as I had never seen anything like them before.

I look forward to gaming with you, and certainly don't want a little "gear-envy" to cause any problems. I'm sure it will all work out as we level up and learn the special powers of our own items. Plus, knowing the types of foes that JA likes to throw at us, every little bit of magic will help us survive.


----------



## Rhun

Hey JA, question for you: Will we be finding any nice magical weapons along the way? Roak has about 2000gp left to spend, and I'm torn whether to invest that in making his greatsword a +1 weapon, or finding something else to do with it.


----------



## Leif

*Pyrex?*

Got a question for you:  What is Aidan's age?  I looked on his sheet, but didn't find it.  From reading your history (which I like very much, btw) I get the feeling that he is younger than Nijel.  But it also occurs to me that it might provide a delicious ironic touch if Aidan was actually the older brother.  Or not.  Whichever way you prefer is fine with me.   Truthfully, from the way your history is written, it might work better if we make them fraternal twins, which is even better, imho!


----------



## Pyrex

Huh, yeah, I seem to have missed that.  

We were talking about it before, let's go with twins.  For entertainment value we can still make Aidan the "older" brother (if only by a matter of minutes).  Which allows Aidan to add "Respect your elders" to his list of taunts for Nijel...


----------



## Leif

*Twins it is!*

Great!


----------



## Ferrix

I was wondering if you had the campaign document available somewhere?  I tried the link on the first page and it said it wasn't there.  Want some info to figure out how to fit the character into the world.


----------



## Rhun

Here is the campaign document, Ferrix!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Odds and Ends*

For Neurotic and Ferrix

Your items are coming...having to put a little more thought in them than usual...


Items in General

I have alwasy had a huge fetish for items that grow with the characters and the occasionaly special gift for deeds well done..........so in time and perhaps at the most convient or inconvient moment..expect your items to deliver suprises.

Characters

While it appears that some have more than others at least for now,, all will be balanced when we get things going....in this world it is not all about power  but sometimes about cunning and the relationships characters build...so you may at times have to chose bewteen a really nift item or having a ancient red momma dragon be in your debit.....

Equipment

My preference is that you spend all your gold now....the party has been in the filed for almost six months etc....so most of their cash would be gone at this point in time.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> ...so you may at times have to chose bewteen a really nift item or having a ancient red momma dragon be in your debit.....





I've always wanted to have a PC tell a ancient red momma dragon "That's right: You're my beyotch now!"


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to have a PC tell a ancient red momma dragon "That's right: You're my beyotch now!"



Ohhhhh!! That is PRICELESS!!!!  I love it!!  Nijel just became Cairnwalker's biggest fan!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Mowgli, if my post came off as a complaint, I apologize. As Leif found out earlier, I *am* something of a rules guru for the groups I run with.
> 
> I was just wondering what rule set, or guidelines, you were drawing your resources from and pointing out where the rules, that most folks consider the standard, differed. I also like the idea of ambidexterity and run an AE/AU game for my own tabletop group.
> 
> As for the gear envy, of course we all fall prey to it at times. But as I said when discussing the severing blade, I saw what JA gifted my character for a weapon and do trust that things will be fair for all. With the armor, you will notice I didn't suggest you change anything. I was just pointing out a thought that came to me about the difficulties of trying to hang on to such armor should someone outside of the group discover you have it.
> 
> I think your relationship with the DM will be an asset to the group and welcome the chance to  discover more of the Four Lands with you and the others.




No sweat - I hope I didn't come across as too awfully priggish.  I did turn out to be an opportunity to air some personal ideas about why I play.  And I'm definitely not knocking rules guru's - you guys are handy to have around (most of the time, anyway   ).  I'm sure I'll be drawing on your expertise a lot, as I _never_ play spellcasters and am certain to screw something up.  I'll probably forget I can cast spells most of the time, so I may need a figurative knock on the head to wake me up.

I found Ambidexterity in an old printout of the 'Netbook of Feats,' one that I didn't realize was outdated.  However, it fits with Kat's character, and I couldn't really find a spellcasting/metamagic feat I like at her level.  What is AE/AU, btw?  I'm drawing a blank trying to flesh out the name from the abbreviation.

I'm also looking forward to the game.  Although Todd's plots tend to have a little more politics than I can wrap my poor brain around, they're almost always enjoyable (and I love hearing his griping when one of the characters finds a direct route through what he intended to be a tricksy knot of a puzzle).


----------



## J. Alexander

*In Defense*

Gee the abuse and misinterpataion of my actions is just so great, sniff sniiff... simply because i have subtitled my notebook of ideas   "purgatory for player characters" i get all sorts of ulterior and sinster motives applied to me


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:
			
		

> What is AE/AU, btw?  I'm drawing a blank trying to flesh out the name from the abbreviation.





Arcana Evolved / Arcana Unearthed. Monty Cook's books. Ha. That rhymed.

Oh, and Mowgli...I only see one issue with Kat. You describe her as slight of build, yet she has a strength of 14. 14 is pretty darn muscular, especially in a female.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh!! That is PRICELESS!!!!  I love it!!  Nijel just became Cairnwalker's biggest fan!





Hey Leif, not that I am trying to suggest more min/maxxing or anything, but it seems that Nijel would be better off with his score of 17 in CHA instead of in WIS. Perhaps you have future plans regarding the character's development that necessitate the high wisdom, but I thought I'd at least throw that out there.


----------



## Rhun

Hey JA,

Which direction is it toward the Lord Marshall? Based on your new post, it would seem the safest direction to flee camp is toward the southwest/west, since the other directions seem to have enemy troops either entrenched or moving toward us. Am I reading your IC post properly?


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Rhun said:
			
		

> Arcana Evolved / Arcana Unearthed. Monty Cook's books. Ha. That rhymed.
> 
> Oh, and Mowgli...I only see one issue with Kat. You describe her as slight of build, yet she has a strength of 14. 14 is pretty darn muscular, especially in a female.




To paraphrase Gene Hackman's character in The Replacements, "She's wirey." (for maximum enjoyment, hear it in your head with a Welsh accent)  .

Thanks for the info - I have seen those books and it's likely Ambidexterity was listed on Netbook from them, I suppose.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Post*

The Lord Marshall is assembling troops to the southwest and west. Your on the northeaster border of the Kingdom with Stanton and the Republc to the north and west......the Dshai empire to your south and east.....


----------



## J. Alexander

*Map 1 for Southern Operatives*

Okay guys
I have a map ready of the operations area see the below attachment


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey Leif, not that I am trying to suggest more min/maxxing or anything, but it seems that Nijel would be better off with his score of 17 in CHA instead of in WIS. Perhaps you have future plans regarding the character's development that necessitate the high wisdom, but I thought I'd at least throw that out there.



Yeah, I know, but thanks.  See, Nijel always wanted to be a cleric, so.....


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys
> I have a map ready of the operations area see the below attachment




Not bad! 

I take it we are the purple? What are the differences between the light green squares and the olive dots?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Maps*

The squares are small villages......the dots are homesteads/farms avergint three extended familes in their makeup


----------



## Neurotic

*Location*

I bet Lord Marshal would give his horse and wife for contingent of 40 dwarven defenders and 10 Dumathoin priests. That setup looks awfuly defendable (assuming brown parts are hills)

History reference: Termopil?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Backtracking*

OK, this is really strange.

I was looking over Katherine's character sheet and noticed that her alignment is listed as Chaotic Good (first page, upper right).  I know I thought through some arguments for Lawful alignment when I was making Katherine, and oddly her Lawful alignment was a part of a discussion in this thread, but it's never been listed as Lawful as far as I can now determine.


----------



## Neurotic

I believe it has something to do with some Lawful feat which has lawful alignment as a prereq. Or did I see that on another char?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic said:
			
		

> I believe it has something to do with some Lawful feat which has lawful alignment as a prereq. Or did I see that on another char?




I wondered about that - Feats are Ambidexterity, Two Weapon Fighting, and Weapon Finesse.  I looked over the sheet and didn't see anything that requires lawful, but I may have missed something.  Or it may have been on another character - we've got a danged big party going here - trying to keep up with all of us is gonna drive Todd *crazy*  .


----------



## Dracomeander

*Southern Operatives*

Questions about the map. What is the approximate scale? How long should it take us to reach the main road? Is the Lord Marshall's rallying point within the borders of the map?

Ewan will lead the main group on the most direct route to the Lord Marshall but will detail other scouts to warn the outlying farmsteads, get the people moving, and apply the scorched earth policy.


----------



## Rhun

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Ewan will lead the main group on the most direct route to the Lord Marshall but will detail other scouts to warn the outlying farmsteads, get the people moving, and apply the scorched earth policy.





Lead on good Ewan!


----------



## Scotley

By all means lead on. Quick question with regard to the map. Are we at the purple spot or is that the point of last stand? I detuned my character slightly and dropped an add on crystal from his armor lest I be accused of min/maxing. I'm still waiting on a promised email from our glorious DM about some details of Alban's background before posting him (hint hint Mr. DM), but he is otherwise ready for action and the DM has a draft.


----------



## Leif

*Nijel Bladesong*

Nijel likes being on point as the column moves along.  This may also be beneficial for the whole group because of Nijel's Diplomacy skill.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Nijel likes being on point as the column moves along.  This may also be beneficial for the whole group because of Nijel's Diplomacy skill.





Actually, Ewan should probably be on point so we don't get lost or ambushed. But Nijel should ride alongside him in case we do get ambushed!


----------



## Scotley

Hey Redclaw, what kind of bonus does Padraig's senses aura provide? Alban's 10' psychic aura of perception gives a +2 moral bonus to spot, listen and initiative. Will the bonuses stack? If not Alban could boost attack (+1 moral to attack and damage), defense (+1 moral to AC) or energy (+1 fire, cold or electricity damage) or just serve a different part of the group. We should coordinate this for best effect I'm thinking. I was thinking Alban should be in the second rank so his bonus and reach weapon could come into play.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Map*

The party is starting at the purple spot. At this point in time your about 1mile from teh last stand.  The scale on the map should be about 1mile per1/4 inch.

As for the big party   just gives me the chance to thro mulitple bad guys at you.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, Ewan should probably be on point so we don't get lost or ambushed. But Nijel should ride alongside him in case we do get ambushed!



That works for me!  Nijel is lefthanded, so you can take the right side, please.


----------



## Leif

*Alban*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Hey Redclaw, what kind of bonus does Padraig's senses aura provide? Alban's 10' psychic aura of perception gives a +2 moral bonus to spot, listen and initiative. Will the bonuses stack? If not Alban could boost attack (+1 moral to attack and damage), defense (+1 moral to AC) or energy (+1 fire, cold or electricity damage) or just serve a different part of the group. We should coordinate this for best effect I'm thinking. I was thinking Alban should be in the second rank so his bonus and reach weapon could come into play.



Nijel is in the front with Ewan, and I also have an Aura of Courage that gives friends within 10 feet +4 to morale and +4 to saves against fear.  Nijel also exudes an aura of Good, so it's probably not a good idea to have him up near the front if we're trying to be sneaky. (Unless, that is, we're trying to sneak up on the Pope or something.  )


----------



## Leif

*Pyrex*

Sometime you gotta teach me how you put those links to your other threads at ENWorld in your signature.  

Gotta question for anyone who knows, too:  This "ambush point" -- are we the ambushers or the ambushees?


----------



## Redclaw

Hey Scotley,
  The aura is an unnamed bonus.  I figured it was competence, like the bardic music, but who knows.  It extends 30'.
Senses gives +2 to spot, listen, search and initiative
energy shield does 4 points of fire damage to anyone who damages one of us with a melee or natural weapon.
resistance gives us 10 points of fire resistance
vigor gives fast healing 2 to anyone who is below 1/2 of their hit points.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Request*

Guys been doing a lot of thinking and unless your character can offer a very valid reason or it is core to his class i am going to put the nix on animal compiaons and cohorts for some time....we have a large party and such additions are not warranted at this time i feel  and it will be way easier for me to keep track...so far  we have 8 pc's  a rather large party and things may go slow at times....the campaign will be very combat driven so expect lots nasties.........


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Guys been doing a lot of thinking and unless your character can offer a very valid reason or it is core to his class i am going to put the nix on animal compiaons and cohorts for some time....we have a large party and such additions are not warranted at this time i feel  and it will be way easier for me to keep track...so far  we have 8 pc's  a rather large party and things may go slow at times....the campaign will be very combat driven so expect lots nasties.........





I'm good with no animal companions. Even as a player I generally dislike them.


----------



## Dracomeander

I'm fine with no animal companion. I usually take the Variant Ranger Ability Distracting Attack anyway since a Ranger's Companion is limited to half the effectiveness of a Druid's companion.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I had planned to take a familiar for Katherine - was thinking of a Raven but was also considering holding off for the 'Improved Familiar' feat so I haven't posted it yet.  This *is* a pretty big deal for Katherine, as the familiar is the only special ability sorcerers get as they level up.


----------



## Neurotic

*Evil advice*

Get faerie dragon.

Reasons:
1. party will freak with fey creature in their midsts that is companion to magic user whose gift comes from the light 

2. faerie dragon gets wish 1/day and is CN, think of fun we could have with I wish we were there already *poof*you're there or worse I miss those winter days without this scorching sun *poof* there is blizzard all around you (with time passed or returned or just improbable summer storm )   etc.

... :\ 
 of course, you'd be giving DM another instrument of torture


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I love it!

_("It comes in pints?")_ 

"I'm gettin' one!"


----------



## J. Alexander

*Tsk Tsk*

Read the post gentlement i said unless it was part of your core class..geeze...ask the players not to go wandering around with 300 different animal types and i get a lot of griefs

Good news.....EXpected Start Date is next Friday..let me know if this works....


----------



## Neurotic

*Andor (Neurotic)*

Works for me.

You'll have plenty of time to consider items and spells for neurotic half-vampire delusional priest of sun 

I'll send you suggestion for Radiant Fire first thing monday morning (GMT +1)


----------



## Leif

*Mowgli*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> I had planned to take a familiar for Katherine - was thinking of a Raven but was also considering holding off for the 'Improved Familiar' feat so I haven't posted it yet.  This *is* a pretty big deal for Katherine, as the familiar is the only special ability sorcerers get as they level up.



You already got a Yes answer to your concern, but I just wanna know which edition of the PH you have if Sorcerers in your universe don't get any special abilities besides a familiar?  Spells and Metamagic Feats don't qualify?  I think those are pretty darned special myself.

And one more general question for the group:  Back in the day, if a wizard's (magic-user's) familiar was slain, said wizard (magic-user) took some pretty serious hp damage.  But I can't find that in the current incarnation of the rules.  Does anyone know why that was dropped?  I mean, I presume the "rule logic" justification for that was the trauma caused to the magic-user by the death of a creature to which he was psychically bonded, and the psychic bond is still present, as witnessed by the ability of wizards to speak with their familiars.  So why the change?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> You already got a Yes answer to your concern, but I just wanna know which edition of the PH you have if Sorcerers in your universe don't get any special abilities besides a familiar?  Spells and Metamagic Feats don't qualify?  I think those are pretty darned special myself.




Spells, yes. Sorcerers don't get bonus feats; you are thinking of wizards. Besides spells, the familiar is their only class feature, though I believe PHB2 has some optional class features.



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> And one more general question for the group:  Back in the day, if a wizard's (magic-user's) familiar was slain, said wizard (magic-user) took some pretty serious hp damage.  But I can't find that in the current incarnation of the rules.  Does anyone know why that was dropped?  I mean, I presume the "rule logic" justification for that was the trauma caused to the magic-user by the death of a creature to which he was psychically bonded, and the psychic bond is still present, as witnessed by the ability of wizards to speak with their familiars.  So why the change?




It wasn't dropped, just modified slightly:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> If the familiar dies or is dismissed by the sorcerer, the sorcerer must attempt a DC 15 Fortitude saving throw. Failure means he loses 200 experience points per sorcerer level; success reduces the loss to one-half that amount. However, a sorcerer’s experience point total can never go below 0 as the result of a familiar’s demise or dismissal. A slain or dismissed familiar cannot be replaced for a year and day. A slain familiar can be raised from the dead just as a character can be, and it does not lose a level or a Constitution point when this happy event occurs.


----------



## Leif

*Fair Enough*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Spells, yes. Sorcerers don't get bonus feats; you are thinking of wizards. Besides spells, the familiar is their only class feature, though I believe PHB2 has some optional class features.
> It wasn't dropped, just modified slightly:



No metamagic, huh?  I guess I missed that one.  So then WHY would anyone choose the sorcerer class over wizard!  Spontaneous spellcasting just is not that great!  With just minimal thought and creativity, you can choose in advance, spells to fit almost any situation.  IMHO, Wizard is just the only way to go, as compared to ANY other class!  I am glad that my opinion is not universal, because my wizards greatly appreciate the fighters, etc. who protect them, the clerics, etc. who heal them, and the rogues, etc. who spy for them.


----------



## Scotley

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Hey Scotley,
> The aura is an unnamed bonus.  I figured it was competence, like the bardic music, but who knows.  It extends 30'.
> Senses gives +2 to spot, listen, search and initiative
> energy shield does 4 points of fire damage to anyone who damages one of us with a melee or natural weapon.
> resistance gives us 10 points of fire resistance
> vigor gives fast healing 2 to anyone who is below 1/2 of their hit points.




Ah, unnamed bonuses are a wonderful thing. We can always stack then. I'd say for now we double up on spot, listen, init. We are at 'ambush point' after all. A week from today works fine for me. Let's kick this pig!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> No metamagic, huh?  I guess I missed that one.  So then WHY would anyone choose the sorcerer class over wizard!  Spontaneous spellcasting just is not that great!  With just minimal thought and creativity, you can choose in advance, spells to fit almost any situation.  IMHO, Wizard is just the only way to go, as compared to ANY other class!  I am glad that my opinion is not universal, because my wizards greatly appreciate the fighters, etc. who protect them, the clerics, etc. who heal them, and the rogues, etc. who spy for them.





The main reason to play a sorcerer over a wizard is number of spells; the sorcerer can cast more spells per day. The sorcerer CAN use metamagic feats, but are restricted to picking them up with their normal feat progression, and they affect the sorcerer's spells differently from a wizards.

I personally prefer wizards too; however, with some of the newer rules (such as reserve feats from Complete Mage), the sorcerer can be a force to be reckoned with. Also, in the Four Lands, wizards are hunted down by those who follow the light, whereas a sorcerer may be able to get away with using his gift.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> however, with some of the newer rules (such as reserve feats from Complete Mage), the sorcerer can be a force to be reckoned with.



I have Complete Mage, guess I need to READ it, huh?



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Also, in the Four Lands, wizards are hunted down by those who follow the light, whereas a sorcerer may be able to get away with using his gift.



Ouch!  That does make a difference, doesn't it?


----------



## Pyrex

Leif said:
			
		

> Sometime you gotta teach me how you put those links to your other threads at ENWorld in your signature.




Here's how one of the links in my sig block is formatted (Replace the {} braces with [] for the code to be recognized):

{size=1}
{post=3823509}Aidan Bladesong[/post] in J. Alexander's {thread=207893}The Four Lands - Southern Operatives[/thread]
[/size]

You can get the post value by hovering over the post# at the top-right (it's embedded within the URL) of each post.  Same for the Thread, just read the URL for the thread and it's in there.

Go to 'My Account | Edit My Signature' to put them at the bottom of your posts.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> I have Complete Mage, guess I need to READ it, huh?





I've only read parts of it. I do like the concept of the reserve feats, though. Gives a wizard and sorceror a weapon they can use all day long in addition to their standard spells. Kinda nice in my opinion.


----------



## Rhun

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Here's how one of the links in my sig block is formatted (Replace the {} braces with [] for the code to be recognized):





Unless you are like me, and you are in so many games that your sig can't handle all the characters.


----------



## Pyrex

Leif said:
			
		

> So then WHY would anyone choose the sorcerer class over wizard!  Spontaneous spellcasting just is not that great!  With just minimal thought and creativity, you can choose in advance, spells to fit almost any situation.  IMHO, Wizard is just the only way to go, as compared to ANY other class!




Sure, you can choose spells in advance for any situation, but any spells you pick wrong become dead-weight.

In the last in-person game I was in there were both a Wizard (friend of mine) and a Sorcerer(myself) in the party.  We found that while the Wizard frequently had exactly the right spell my Sorcerer always had one that was "good enough".  At the end of the day, on average, my Sorcerer cast nearly *twice* as may spells as the wizard did because his breadth of spells nearly always meant he had a few that just didn't turn out to be useful whereas my Sorc was casting the best spell he had every round.

Wizard is good, but the Sorc provides an equally strong contribution to a party.


----------



## Leif

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Here's how one of the links in my sig block is formatted (Replace the {} braces with [] for the code to be recognized):
> {size=1}
> {post=3823509}Aidan Bladesong[/post] in J. Alexander's {thread=207893}The Four Lands - Southern Operatives[/thread]
> [/size]
> You can get the post value by hovering over the post# at the top-right (it's embedded within the URL) of each post.  Same for the Thread, just read the URL for the thread and it's in there.
> Go to 'My Account | Edit My Signature' to put them at the bottom of your posts.



Ok, Thanks!  Actually, hovering over the post number didn't do anything, but when I right-clicked the post number and opened it in another tab, I got it from looking in the url of the new tab.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Wandering DM*

Guys, I am off to the hills to try and shoot bambi with my brother.....tons of fun let me tell you..but at least he drinks good beer........be back sunday noon..

J


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I like the sorcerer primarily because I don't play spellcasters that often (read: never).  The sorcerer seemed a little simpler to me both because of the limited number of spells they know (I went with spells 'in character' rather than going for what seem to be 'typical' spells there) and the simplicity of spontaneous casting.

She seems pretty limited as far as casting right now (due to lack of breadth) but I expect that will change.

I am looking forward to getting high enough spells that some of the metamagic feats will become useful (quicken, for example).  I expect I'll focus all my feats on metamagic from here on out (maybe one more non-magic feat, I don't know).

Suggestions for feat selection to make her a more useful spellcaster are always welcome!  Is she the only arcane caster in the party?


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Guys, I am off to the hills to try and shoot bambi with my brother.....tons of fun let me tell you..but at least he drinks good beer........be back sunday noon.





Good luck, my friend! I hope you get one. And if not, enjoy the beer!


----------



## Pyrex

Mowgli said:
			
		

> I am looking forward to getting high enough spells that some of the metamagic feats will become useful (quicken, for example).  I expect I'll focus all my feats on metamagic from here on out (maybe one more non-magic feat, I don't know).
> 
> Suggestions for feat selection to make her a more useful spellcaster are always welcome!  Is she the only arcane caster in the party?




Sadly, in the absence of house-rules Quicken doesn't work at all for a Sorcerer.  Applying metamagic makes the cast a full-round action, which then means it can't be quickened.

Empower is definately a winner.  Depending on how the game progresses you might also consider (greater) Spell Penetration.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Cool, thanks!  Any more suggestions are most welcome - I'm way out of my depth here, but I expect I'll learn to swim sooner or later!


----------



## Dracomeander

If you have access to Complete Mage, the Reserve feats provide some interesting options. For a combo Sorcerer/Rogue you might want to look at either Acidic Splatter (ranged) or Clap of Thunder (melee) for a nice minor touch attack or either of the Dimension based feats if our characters reach the levels to acquire those.

My character Finnian just picked up Clap of Thunder in the Great North campaign.


----------



## Dracomeander

One of the reasons I like the Reserve feats is that they allow a magic oriented character to do something magical without expending the spell slot. They are also considered supernatural abilities so they don't provoke attacks of opportunity and, for the attack feats, can be used to bypass SR.

The biggest problem with using them is their very short range. A lot of folks mistake the range calculation by using the character or caster level in the formula instead of using the level of the spell used to power the feat. 5 ft per spell level instead of caster level makes for a much shorter range.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Excellent - I do have access to Complete Mage.  I'll check into those feats so I can start planning for the future!

Thanks!


----------



## Pyrex

Also given that they're keyed based on your highest-level available spell, they scale poorly for multiclass characters... :\


----------



## Rhun

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Also given that they're keyed based on your highest-level available spell, they scale poorly for multiclass characters... :\




True 'dat...however, Katherine is on target to qualify for Arcane Trickster with her current set-up. Might be one way for her to go.


----------



## Dracomeander

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Also given that they're keyed based on your highest-level available spell, they scale poorly for multiclass characters... :\




Not quite. They are based on the highest level spell that qualifies to power the reserve. Particularly for a sorcerer, that might not necessarily be the highest level spell available. 

Metamagic feats cannot be used for a Sorcerer to qualify for a reserve since the spell doesn't receive the metamagic until it is cast. That is another place where wizards get the advantage over sorcerers.


----------



## Rhun

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Metamagic feats cannot be used for a Sorcerer to qualify for a reserve since the spell doesn't receive the metamagic until it is cast. That is another place where wizards get the advantage over sorcerers.




I hadn't actually thought of that benefit.


----------



## Dracomeander

Pyrex, your write up for Aidan lists your bracers increasing the base range of your Eldritch Blast to 60'. Something is wrong there as the normal base range for an Eldritch Blast already is 60'.


----------



## J. Alexander

*I;m Back*

The wandering dm is back........


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The wandering dm is back........





How went the hunt?


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Hunt*

Actually it was great....saw tons and tons of does and yearlings but only one buck..whiich i did not have a clear shot at with the muzzle loader..but i was hell on the tin cans .........but it was fun to just get out of town and be silent for a bit......and had tons of time to think of ideas for the two campaigns


----------



## Pyrex

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Pyrex, your write up for Aidan lists your bracers increasing the base range of your Eldritch Blast to 60'. Something is wrong there as the normal base range for an Eldritch Blast already is 60'.




Is it?  For some reason I thought the base range was 30'...

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I'm off to the lake to help dad and Gary winterize the trailer, camper, and boats.  I should be home and checking in again tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## Pyrex

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Equipment
> 
> My preference is that you spend all your gold now....the party has been in the filed for almost six months etc....so most of their cash would be gone at this point in time.




Aidan's free cash has now been spent (on some utility scrolls) leaving him with little more than pocket change.


----------



## Leif

*Nijel Bladesong*



			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Aidan's free cash has now been spent (on some utility scrolls) leaving him with little more than pocket change.



Was that a hint, bro? hehe I'm kinda low on funds at the moment, too, but let me know if you need something and I'll see what I can help with.  

Oh, Ok, guess I should have read J. Alex's post, too!  Let  me see if I can burn some more of these meager funds off, and then you may be using your pocket change to buy us morning coffee.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Back*

Hey guys...had to go out of town unexpectdly....and there was no internet ...nor much of a cellular signal...let me catch up and i will post tonight


----------



## J. Alexander

*And Away we GO*

Okay guys...here we go...if i have failed to answer any questions etc in previous posts...hit me back and i will resolve them during game play.....so just sit right back and hear a  tale a tale of a fatefull trip that started from this mountain pass


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys...here we go...if i have failed to answer any questions etc in previous posts...hit me back and i will resolve them during game play.....so just sit right back and hear a  tale a tale of a fatefull trip that started from this mountain pass




A three-hour ride?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Game Start*

How ever did you guess it was a three hour ride


----------



## Leif

hehehe, ok, Gillgan, uh, J. Alex, I've still got about 100-odd gold pieces to spend for Nijel to be in total compliance with DM orders.  Can I finish that up tonight, please, PLEASEEE??


----------



## Rhun

Hey JA, can you clarify the last sentence of your IC post? Are the archers flying?


----------



## Pyrex

Can we see the ambushers or are they hidden somehow?

How far away are they?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Ambush*

Leif

Sure spend it tonight


The archers are to your right or south of you. They are moving on top of the ridgeline perhaps 150 to 200 yards away from you.......they are not flying and are not using cover.....


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The archers are to your right or south of you. They are moving on top of the ridgeline perhaps 150 to 200 yards away from you.......they are not flying and are not using cover.....




Thanks for the clarification. Much appreciated.


----------



## Leif

But you said before, "Forming up into a riding colume the group sets out in flight along with the rest of the surviors of the once proud regiment. Traveling for about 250 yards the party begins to recive *arrow fire from both flanks*."  Now you say only from the right.  I'm confused.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> But you said before, "Forming up into a riding colume the group sets out in flight along with the rest of the surviors of the once proud regiment. Traveling for about 250 yards the party begins to recive *arrow fire from both flanks*."  Now you say only from the right.  I'm confused.





That's why I just went with charge the nearest enemy.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> That's why I just went with charge the nearest enemy.



Good Plan!  See that's why you're an officer, and I'm a lowly NCO!   

Nijel's following Cairnwalker!  TO VICTORY!!


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Ambush*

That is correct currently there are only arrows to the south of you...the group to the north has ceased firing....


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys...here we go...if i have failed to answer any questions etc in previous posts...hit me back and i will resolve them during game play.....so just sit right back and hear a  tale a tale of a fatefull trip that started from this mountain pass




One question from earlier. Did Alban find any alchemist's fire or oil and food in the supply dumb before we torched it?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Fire Stuff*

Alban found two flasks of alchemist fire and was able to pick up 5 flasks of oil that had been recently refiiled from a small keg.


----------



## Neurotic

*Andor Anande de Andrade*

You didn't rule if I may have _life gems_. And how to refill them (if possible).

Also, You didn't finish items for Andor or said something about it...



As for the rest of my funds, I'll spend on 2 wooden stakes, 1 garlic head, several holy waffers, two silver mirrors, slightly parabolic, small flask of phosphorus in oil, one flask of oil, one vial of garlic essence, small tent and cooking utensils.

If I remember anything else I'll let you know. I'll change spell selection to include new spells during the day.


----------



## Leif

Nijel is now a lean, mean, and broke fighting machine.  (Practically broke, that is, although he does have enough pocket change to buy a few cups of coffee, maybe even a danish or two.)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Nijel is now a lean, mean, and broke fighting machine.  (Practically broke, that is, although he does have enough pocket change to buy a few cups of coffee, maybe even a danish or two.)





Actually, when you see how much JA charges for coffee in his campaign setting, you may find that Nijel is going to have to stick with ale!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Neurotic*

Refresh my memory please what are life gems.....what do they do etc...and what books are they in......working on your item now..sorry....slipped my mine most likely due to age


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, when you see how much JA charges for coffee in his campaign setting, you may find that Nijel is going to have to stick with ale!



I don't even want to think about it.    :\


----------



## Leif

*Quick Question*

Does Nijel's nifty magic armor also have an enhancement bonus to AC as well as the bonus to an ability score?


----------



## Neurotic

*Life gems*

Life gems: see this post 

Essentialy these are crystals that absorbed enough positive energy to be used as healing device. They heal only 1d3, but can be used by anyone if one day of attunement is spent. You may rule that less or more time is needed depending on some Will DC. Let's say DC 15 for 1 day with +5 for every halving of time (it would take will DC 30 to make it 3 hours).

As I see them, they are device for emergency stabilisation.

EDIT: Oh, I believe they are from one of Book of Elementals or some such. I'll check.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Life Gems*

They sound okay...just dont have a like 50 of them....


----------



## Neurotic

*Life gems*

I was thinking more along the lines of one for each party member and two extra just in case. That would be 8 I believe?

Also, are rules I proposed for refilling acceptable? I'll role for gems little bit later today...

Thanks


----------



## J. Alexander

*LIfe Gems*

You can have eight but it takes a week of carrying them before they attune to the individual....


----------



## Neurotic

*Life Gems*

Didn't quite get good rolls 

Life gem hit points 

Everyone, pick up your own by the number (order is by posting order in hero gallery)

1.	Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light 4
2.	Katherine 'Kat' Brightlaw, Rogue 2/Sorceror 2
3.	Ewan Driscoll, Scout for the Southern Operatives
4.	(Sir) Roak Adari "Cairnwalker", Warblade 4
5.	Andor Anande de Andrade, Cleric 4
6.	Padraig MacOisian, Gold Dragon Shaman 4
7.	Aidan Bladesong, Warlock 4
8.	Alban Bastian, Cleric 1/Divine Mind 3

1.	1d3-> [1] = (1)
2.	1d3-> [1] = (1)
3.	1d3-> [1] = (1)
4.	1d3-> [3] = (3)
5.	1d3-> [1] = (1)
6.	1d3-> [1] = (1)
7.	1d3-> [1] = (1)
8.	1d3-> [2] = (2)
9.	1d3-> [2] = (2)

DM, I rolled one extra instead of two as there is one more then I remembered (sorry Alban Bastian). I you think 8 is quite enough disregard last roll.

Can we assume we are together long enough that everyone is attuned to his crystal?


----------



## Leif

*Alban's crit*

Did my eyes deceive me, or did Alban just to 66 points of damage with a single, scathing blow of his long axe??!!  

BTW, is long axe a martial weapon or an exotic one?  I gots to get me (Nijel) wunna dem!!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Did my eyes deceive me, or did Alban just to 66 points of damage with a single, scathing blow of his long axe??!!




Always fun to waste a strike like that when the enemy is already fleeing!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Always fun to waste a strike like that when the enemy is already fleeing!



Evidently you have not experienced Scotley's phenomenal grace/luck/extraordinary fortune when it comes to any random selection of numbers from 1 to 20.  This will probably be merely the first in a long string of butt-whomping attacks.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Evidently you have not experienced Scotley's phenomenal grace/luck/extraordinary fortune when it comes to any random selection of numbers from 1 to 20.  This will probably be merely the first in a long string of butt-whomping attacks.




Oh, I know Scotley...I DM him in one game, and play(ed) alongside him (sounded better than saying "I play with him") in a couple of others.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Did my eyes deceive me, or did Alban just to 66 points of damage with a single, scathing blow of his long axe??!!
> 
> BTW, is long axe a martial weapon or an exotic one?  I gots to get me (Nijel) wunna dem!!




Just 36. Still not too shabby. I'm assuming that the orcs' AC is 19 or less of course. Axes do 3x damage on crits instead of 2x, but they don't makes crits as often as swords. Long Axe is an exotic weapon unless you happen to be from Stanton where they are considered Martial.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Oh, I know Scotley...I DM him in one game, and play(ed) alongside him in a couple of others.



hehe, ok.  Still, it was in our old table-top games where he first gained his reputation for having the "enchanted" 20 sider, a blue, opaque, fiendish device it was!  (Well-used, but not rounded off.)  Struck great fear in my heart, too, and I was his co-DM in one game.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Just 36. Still not too shabby. I'm assuming that the orcs' AC is 19 or less of course. Axes do 3x damage on crits instead of 2x, but they don't makes crits as often as swords. Long Axe is an exotic weapon unless you happen to be from Stanton where they are considered Martial.



Yeah, I remember the 3x thing now.  I think battleaxes are 3x, too, and that was part of the reason why Nijel chose to use one.


----------



## Scotley

Rhun rolls the dice in his game and Verdis still seems to get at least his fair share of hits and perhaps a little more.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dice*

Scotley was the only player i banned from using a particual set of d10 percentile dice.....


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Scotley was the only player i banned from using a particual set of d10 percentile dice.....



   I had forgotten about THAT one! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Scotley

That was way back in the days when Assassin's still had a percentile kill roll. Good Times!


----------



## Rhun

You guys are a fun bunch of players. I only wish I lived nearby so I could join  you in a tabletop game!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> You guys are a fun bunch of players. I only wish I lived nearby so I could join  you in a tabletop game!



Actually, so do we!  We aren't able to get together for table top games much now.  Mowgli hosted our last such two weekends ago at his family's vacation home.  [The first, and only, time that we've gotten together in recent years!]  Truthfully, enWorld has been the salvation of our gaming lives!  But, speaking for myself, you would be welcome in my home for a game or three.  Now if you will just help me to con Scotley into coming over, too, I'm reasonably sure that we can round up J.A. and Mowgli, and probably a few others, in short order.


----------



## J. Alexander

*And*

Lord the beer and cheese dip those guys go thru...tis terrible Rhun terrbile I tell you when the liquor store is bought out of several favorite brands


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Lord the beer and cheese dip those guys go thru...tis terrible Rhun terrbile I tell you when the liquor store is bought out of several favorite brands





LOL. It definitely sounds like my kind of group!


----------



## Dracomeander

Too bad you're a little out of range for a road trip. Sounds like it would be great fun as well as a great game.

We'll just have to make up for it here.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Actually, our friend Mike made it in for the last one from Chicago.  8 hours is a little long for anything more frequent than a couple of times a year, but it was a blast to get the old gang (and a few new members) together for a weekend.


----------



## Rhun

I've got lots of vacation time...it is only what, a 3 hour flight from Salt Lake?


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Lord the beer and cheese dip those guys go thru...tis terrible Rhun terrbile I tell you when the liquor store is bought out of several favorite brands



Tell ya what: you round up the crew and I'll provide the venue, the table, chairs and the chips.  Bring your own adult beverages, dice,  books, characters, etc.  Domino's keeps the path to my door quite warm.  NO PUKING ANYWHERE ON MY PREMISES AT ANY TIME!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> I've got lots of vacation time...it is only what, a 3 hour flight from Salt Lake?



Well, you'll need to confer with Scotley, since he's our Memphis connection, and that's where your flight would land.  It's only a 3 hour flight if you have a 2 hour layover or something.  If memory serves, I got from Memphis to Miami in just over one hour, and Salt Lake to Memphis can't be much farther than that, can it?


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Actually, our friend Mike made it in for the last one from Chicago.  8 hours is a little long for anything more frequent than a couple of times a year, but it was a blast to get the old gang (and a few new members) together for a weekend.



Yeah, it was quite a shindig.  Ol' Mowgli really outdid himself.


----------



## Scotley

Indeed, a good time was had by all. 

If I remember correctly from a trip to San Francisco last year, it was about three hours from Salt Lake to Memphis. The sad part is a direct flight will cost an arm, a leg, firstborn male child or a left nut. If you take the scenic route and fly Frontier via Denver or Phoenix it is less than $300, but takes all day. 

J Alexander is remembering the old days when our livers were younger and stronger. A couple of beers and a belt of good scotch had most of the group yawning and nodding by midnight.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly from a trip to San Francisco last year, it was about three hours from Salt Lake to Memphis. The sad part is a direct flight will cost an arm, a leg, firstborn male child or a left nut. If you take the scenic route and fly Frontier via Denver or Phoenix it is less than $300, but takes all day.



Damn that time change!  Of course it only takes an hour to fly to Miami from Memphis if you travel backwards in time!


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:
			
		

> J Alexander is remembering the old days when our livers were younger and stronger. A couple of beers and a belt of good scotch had most of the group yawning and nodding by midnight.





I wish a couple of beers and a belt of good scotch could get me nodding. LOL. That would save me a whole lot of cash.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> I wish a couple of beers and a belt of good scotch could get me nodding. LOL. That would save me a whole lot of cash.



Be careful what you wish for, Sonny Boy!!!  The road to old age is, sadly, one way, and this bus doesn't have brakes, either.

[sblock=Rhun]Scotley and I have a proposal for you.  How should we contact you?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Rhun]Scotley and I have a proposal for you.  How should we contact you?[/sblock]




[sblock=email]
You can email me at mperson@iwon.com.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Rhun!


----------



## Pyrex

J.Alexander said:
			
		

> Arrows, perhaps as many as fifty ... Aidan (4)




Is that one arrow or more?  Before or after his DR?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Pyrex*

Drat forgot about the damage reduction ...it is one arrow


----------



## Pyrex

No worries, that's why I asked.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mean DM Ruling*

Okay guys....here we go ...DM being mean to PC, which i secretly love to do, unless you have a very compelling reason for forgetting a plus to your rolls..your rolls will stand as posted orginally....this time it did not make that big of a difference but when we start going...and i have already started the process of posting i can not easily go back and make adjustments to everything.. sorry if this seems harsh  but i will allow a few changes to be made up until the first of the year..then we should all be familar with our characters and suchs things will not be necessary


----------



## Rhun

I'm fine with that JA. As a PBP DM myself, I know how much of a pain it can be to go back and change things.


----------



## Scotley

That seems reasonable. We are all getting to know our characters and each other, but we should be able to have our act together shortly.


----------



## Dracomeander

I have no problems with it. Considering Ewan's role in the group, I was doubting how often Ewan would be in the area of our two aura generators anyway. In open terrain, 30' is just not that far away for a scout to be.


----------



## Leif

*Auras*



			
				Dracomeander said:
			
		

> I have no problems with it. Considering Ewan's role in the group, I was doubting how often Ewan would be in the area of our two aura generators anyway. In open terrain, 30' is just not that far away for a scout to be.



Quick!  Somebody refresh my memory.  I know Nijel gives off an Aura of Courage that helps with morale and saves vs. fear, but who has the other one, and what is it?


----------



## Scotley

Alban is currently boosting the spot, listen, and initiative checks of those within 10' of him.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Help for the Dm*

Hey guys for the next few posting cycles in the title portion of your new post would you put

something like this  Scotley - Albain - Divine Mind..so as to help me get the characters and the players firmly in my old besotted brain cells


----------



## Redclaw

My only issue with the bonus thing is that we don't have maps.  If I can't look at a map, how do I know which aura(s) I'm within?  

As for auras, Padraig has one, at a 30' range, that he can switch once per turn.  Currently it's +2 to listen, spot, search and initiative.


----------



## Leif

*Leif -- Nijel Bladesong -- Paladin of Light(10'Aura of Courage)*



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> My only issue with the bonus thing is that we don't have maps.  If I can't look at a map, how do I know which aura(s) I'm within?



At the risk of suffering blue bolts, may I say that the man (dragon?) has a point!

BTW, do we really need to follow the rules about titles for posts in the OOC thread?

10 foot Aura of Courage, +4 to morale and saves vs. fear


----------



## J. Alexander

*Good point*

Your right i have kinda been remiss about maps..i will do better especially when combat is occuring.......

nope  only in the main thread


----------



## Neurotic

*Agreed*

I have no problem with that. Just as long as I can modify following posts 

I have a suggestion also:
Casters should list active spells at the bottom of the post, grouped personal and party
Auras should be listed also as party spells
DM should (it's really not so much to do   ) list party effects at the bottom of his posts
It could be just a list of bonuses/penalties along the lines of
Morale +2 dmg; +4 attack
Cirumstance -2 attack; -50% move
Unamed DR 1/-


----------



## J. Alexander

*Housekeeping*

Okay I dont mind listing the pluses etc in my posting  but i want the party to come up with standard marching orders for 10foot and 5 foot halls....as well as a casual riding colume and and attack riding coloume  plus a skirmish line..........also for the pc with auras/augementations  i want you to list what you usually have going all the time...what your attack mode is and what a defense mode is going to be....this is going to require a lot of inter character discussion i imagine.....so no hurry..remember you guys function as a military strikd team so things should more or less be coordinated and overlapping to a certain extent...


Scotley, would you please send me that xls sheet that your using for a map grid...thanks


----------



## Redclaw

I guess I'll weigh in on my preferences.  
As for marching orders, etc.  Padraig primarily uses a longspear, as I created him as a second-rank melee combatant.  That way he's got reach and can stay central, getting as many allies as possible in his aura.
My usual aura will be the senses one (+2 to spot, search, listen and initiative.)  When we enter combat I'll usually switch to energy shield, 4 points of fire damage to anyone who attacks an ally with a melee or natural weapon.


----------



## Scotley

Alban would be happy to serve in the front rank, but his 10' auras and reach weapon would do best in the second rank. He's not a particularly competent rider and perhaps should be a little further back when riding. Unless combat is imminent he will have the perception aura up giving a +2 to spot, listen and initiative. 

One map grid coming up Mr. DM.


----------



## Rhun

Roak is certainly a front line fighter, and is almost completely useless if not in the front since he has no ranged capablities at all.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Thoughts etc*

Okay i no Scotley and Leif have something up their sleeve....but i want to throw out this idea.....after the first of the year.......we pick a three day weekend and meet someplace like saint louis or tulsa or someplace central so we can kick back and drink and meet face to face and play a little tabel top...alas i do realize that it will be impossible for Neurotic to make
the trip but we can take pics etc ...and send them to him...


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> after the first of the year.......we pick a three day weekend and meet someplace like saint louis or tulsa or someplace central so we can kick back and drink and meet face to face and play a little tabel top...





Well, it would depend on where and when (and obviously, how much I could get a flight out for), but it sounds like it would be a fun time.


----------



## Dracomeander

Ewan is a skirmisher and dedicated archer. In tight quarters, he would probably be best either away from the group or in the third rank. In open terrain, Ewan will be roaming to the front and flanks of the group.

Also, Ewan will never be truly comfortable fighting from horse back. Yes he knows how to ride, but he gets none of his skirmish bonuses while riding. They clarified and made errata to prevent the horse archer skirmisher. Guess they didn't want people using historic Mongols and Parthians for character inspiration.


----------



## Scotley

Call my wife and ask her if I can come out and play.    I might manage to slip off for a day or two.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Katherine*

Katherine also will be more comfortable roaming and striking at the flanks than in the middle of the group.  At this point her sorcery skills are minimal as far as combat (and I am not at all used to playing a caster so am likely to forget that she even has such skills on occasion).  I picture her trying to flank or otherwise set herself up to take advantage of her sneak attack ability - this may mean that she does not always strike every round.

She'd be a likely candidate to join Ewan in scout duties as well.


----------



## Leif

Nijel only has one aura and it's blazing all the time, as long as Nijel is conscious:  *Aura of Courage (Su)*: all allies within 10 feet are +4 on saves vs. fear, and +4 to morale.  Of course, it's not as good as what Nijel gets - he's immune to fear.


----------



## Neurotic

*Andor*

Andor is not skilled rider and would not feel comfortable in charge even if he had long weapon.

Andor is primarily caster, not combat priest and as such he would be in the middle of the group (most protected spot). Also this allows area spell to get most of the group. In skirmish line he would be second line with no melee attack. 

Exception to this would be combat with undead (although turn undead works at 60' so he doesn't really have to get to melee range) and demons (several touch attacks, enchanted weapon). His burning hatred for such things might propel him forward without any tactical benefit.

I cannot fly over the ocean for the meeting (and I'd need almost 24 hours in every direction ) 

BUT. If we can do some time shuffling and planning and you have connection to internet I have skype both at home and at work. I can connect in the evening (GMT +2)(after babies go to sleep) so I could at least hear you all if not really participate...

I have a friend who is doing his PHD in Boston area, we played several times over skype in conference call and it works just fine. It would be even better if I had WebCam 

If that is not feasible, I'll take fotoes and send you my own. By that time I hope that Andor will become defined enough so you won't need me in order for Andor to participate.


----------



## Leif

*NIjel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*

Nijel wants to be up front with Roak all the time.  He does have a bow and some meager spell capabilities, but he is happiest swinging his axe.  He is not a terribly effective missile combatant, and his spells are not suited for combat at all, mostly.

The face-to-face deal sounds like fun.


----------



## Leif

*Nijel Bladesong, Paladin of Light*

Thanks, Roak.


----------



## Dracomeander

Southern Operatives Question -
Our posts were assuming an active opponent at the other end of the spear. Are we correct, or was this just a crude trap?


On the possibility of the face-to-face meeting, I think it sounds good, but as I am currently job hunting, I have no idea what free time I will have available. I'd be in if I have the time. St Louis is only 5 hours drive for me.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Stuff*

occ:  like i said it could take some time to plan..have to get the permission of several wifes etc and then work out a date...perhaps as a tenative goal..labor day next year?

Nope not a trap


----------



## Dracomeander

Neurotic, you must have just skimmed Ewan's report. He stated the distance to what appeared to be a body of men at 150 yards. Beyond the range of most detection divinations.


----------



## Neurotic

*Andor*

Yes, I haven't seen any reference to distance and we are talking about creek so I assumed not too far from us. I'll re-read. But tactics offered stand, it's just that we'll need to be closer  Except for Augury of course


----------



## Neurotic

*Southern operatives*

Hm, I guess it needed some time after re-subsubscription. I receive notifications again.

DM: what about legacy items for Andor? Are these still in progress there are no suitables or life gems serve as substitute?


I'd like to discuss/suggest something. I know there are plenty of optional rules regarding this, but still.

Consider synergy bonuses from skills. Once you reach 5 and get synergy (let's say +2 to turning check with religion) you have no incentive to go higher except to recognize undead...

Couldn't it be +1 per 5 levels? Or on +10 you get +1 to effective level thus becoming able to turn one more HD on +15 +2 to turning damage and on +20 partial immunity or bonuses to saving throws vs. special effects of undead.

Maybe replace specific SKILL LEVEL requirement with SKILL ROLL with set DC?
Religion: 
DC 10 +1 to turn check +1/5 extra
DC 15 +1 turning damage +1/5 extra
DC 20 +1 saving throw +1/5 extra
DC 25 +1 level +1/5 extra

(replace undead with specific knowledge details, spells for arcane or bonuses to spellcraft, natural beasts and survival for nature, sense motive/bluff/diplomacy/poison knowledge    for nobility etc.)

Check this one out for example


----------



## J. Alexander

*Andor*

Neurotic, thanks for the suggestions but I already have Andor's item created, the delay has been due to my idea of introudcing Andor to his item during actual game play as kind of a little side adventure on the way to meet up with the Lord Marshall...as i was remiss in not getting it done before game play started and it would give Andor a little more face time etc....so be patient..i think your going to like it.


----------



## Neurotic

No problem, I just wanted to know. Life gems are pretty cool themselves as exotic crystals in world where it's hard to come by such things 

What about censuring the demons with turning attempts? That's in PHB2, not some wild internet rule...


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:
			
		

> What about censuring the demons with turning attempts? That's in PHB2, not some wild internet rule...



If you don't mind, where in phII is that?  I was curious, but I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Neurotic

*I don't mind*

I'm sure I've seen it in one of main books (PHB, DMG and Complete), but for the life of me I cannot find it (except for Knight of Chalice PrC in complete warrior).

When I have time I'll find it for you...maybe in PHB 3.5 instead of 2 ?


----------



## Leif

*I've looked, too*



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I'm sure I've seen it in one of main books (PHB, DMG and Complete), but for the life of me I cannot find it (except for Knight of Chalice PrC in complete warrior). When I have time I'll find it for you...maybe in PHB 3.5 instead of 2 ?



I've checked in ph, phII, DMG, and complete divine, and I find not one word about turning affecting demons or devils.  I know that this was the case back in DND1, but it seems to have fallen by the wayside.  I was hoping that you knew where the rule was located, because I still pine for First Edition! 

The only rule that I have been able to find about clerics turning/destroying/rebuking/controlling and creature except for undead is where, for example, clerics of a water deity can rebuke/control water creatures or turn/destroy fire creatures.


----------



## J. Alexander

*DM Ruling*

Having heard the pleas of the player character your all might dm has also reviewed and investigated the matter but as with the pc's nothing clear was found. Therfore using that old favorite line in the original ADD that states DM's are supreme in their worlds i hereby decree the following:

It makes no sense that a cleric of lawyful good alignement could not exorcise or turn a devil or demon...especially in this world so if you are a cleric of the church of light you can turn devils and demons as if they were undead. I will work out some rules for their turning but I think they will use the hit dice and get a small bonus to their turning difficulty depending on the nature of the beastie.


----------



## Pyrex

My apologies for just dissappearing for a week; last week I moved to a new house and it caused significantly more upheaval than I expected.  :/

Anyhow, I'm back and will be posting soon.


----------



## Leif

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Anyhow, I'm back and will be posting soon.



WB Bro!  Wasn't the same without you.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> It makes no sense that a cleric of lawyful good alignement could not exorcise or turn a devil or demon...especially in this world so if you are a cleric of the church of light you can turn devils and demons as if they were undead. I will work out some rules for their turning but I think they will use the hit dice and get a small bonus to their turning difficulty depending on the nature of the beastie.





That will come in handy for Vadric in the Great North campaign!


----------



## Scotley

Yeah, I'm sure Vadric will need it sooner rather than later. I was initially excited about the idea for Alban's sake and then made the realization that I really don't want a character of his level to have to face demons any time soon. Neurotic, do us all a favor and don't give the DM ideas!


----------



## Neurotic

Yeah, I can't find it either 

I know the rule, it says that it's contest of personality with the demon, not standard turning as it says with knight of chalice thus making it more likely to turn one powerful demon then group of, say, dretches.

BUT, I cannot find it...I will given enough time, but obviously I mixed up variant turning (positive energy burst) with this.

As for giving JA ideas, I didn't notice any lack of demons in Great North and I joined only recently  Besides, Andor has to have something to use his weapons on...

Ahm, JA, close your eyes and don't read last sentence   

What terrible Dretch/Babau/Vrock would dare to challenge party of 8?


----------



## Neurotic

*Found it !*

It's in Unearthed Arcana: Class Feature Variants (page 65)

There is also link on d20


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I've got a sick child, so other than the time we're out to her doctor's appointment I'll be home all day and should be able to keep up with posting pretty well (she'll likely sleep/lay on the couch watching movies or looking at books most of the day).  A rare opportunity caused by an unfortunate occurrence.


----------



## Scotley

*A humble suggestion*

I don't think we ever finished our discussion of marching order. Here are my suggestions based on the thoughts posted. I didn't find a post from Pyrex for Aidan. This first is for standard riding about the wilderness with Ewan and Katherine often scouting ahead or off to the flanks. 

                      Front

Nijel (Leif)................(Rhun) Roak
(Scotley) Alban.............Padraig (Redclaw)
(Pyrex) Aidan.................Andor (Neurotic)
(Dracomeander) Ewan......Katherine (Mowgli)


For a dungeon environment or anytime we want sneaky front men persons:

(Dracomeander) Ewan....Katherine (Mowgli)
20-30' out in front

Nijel (Leif).....(Rhun) Roak
 ........Padraig (Redclaw)
(Pyrex) Aidan.......Andor (Neurotic)
..........(Scotley) Alban          

Single file

Roak 
Nijel
Padraig
Kathrine
Andor
Aidan
Ewan 
Alban

Skirmish line/all abreast

Ewan, Aidan Alban, Roak, Nijel, Padraig, Andor and Kathrine

Charge (which seems to be our standard approach...)

..........................Nijel.....Roak
........Alban......Aidan..........Andor......Padraig
Ewan....................................................Kathrine


Much as I hate it, Alban is the logical choice for rear-guard when there is reason for one, though it won't make optimal use of his auras. The benefits of the aura's just don't justify putting the most heavily armored character in the middle and he does have some ranged ability. Comments? Suggestions? Once we settle on an arrangement I'll post it in the RG for easy reference. Any other situations we should plan for?


----------



## Leif

*Nijel Bladesong*

A few corrections, Alban:  Nijel is to Roak's left, and Aidan stated before that he was just behind and to the outside of Nijel.

Otherwise, it looks good to me.


----------



## Scotley

Okay, I made Leif's requested changes. Any others?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Looks good to me


----------



## Redclaw

Fine with me.  It keeps my aura affecting almost everyone throughout.


----------



## Rhun

Fine by me as well.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Other housekeeping items*

I hope all the pc's who it applies to are thinking about what things they want to have acitve most of the time etc .....


----------



## Neurotic

*Charge*

For optimal use of auras, Padraig and Andor should change places in charge formation. Although, it's not very wise tacticaly as Andor has no long reach weapons.


----------



## Leif

*Nijel B.*

One more little change to formations, please?  Could you put Nijel and Aidan adjacent to each other in the skirmish line?  Doesn't matter which one of us you move, but Nijel feels obligated to try to protect Aidan as much as he can, to keep Mom happy. (If mama ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy!)


----------



## Pyrex

Looks like Nijel might not be the only over-zealous one.  

Kids really ought to know better than to shoot at soldiers...


----------



## Leif

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Looks like Nijel might not be the only over-zealous one.
> Kids really ought to know better than to shoot at soldiers...



At least, so far, we're keeping it in the family!  Not your fault at all!  Any of us would have done the same (except maybe Roak -- I get the feeling that he thinks it's not a fair fight unless he gives his opponent the first shot.  *snif* *snif*  I wanna be just like him when I grow up, too!!)


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> At least, so far, we're keeping it in the family!  Not your fault at all!  Any of us would have done the same (except maybe Roak -- I get the feeling that he thinks it's not a fair fight unless he gives his opponent the first shot.  *snif* *snif*  I wanna be just like him when I grow up, too!!)




Unless they are big, like ogres and giants. Then Roak doesn't mind going first!


----------



## Leif

Well, apparently, our illustrious DM is afraid that his giants and ogres will kill us too quickly, since all we have encountered so far is friendly forces.


----------



## Redclaw

Not to be a pain, but is there any chance of a map for this?  I want to make sure that Padraig is helping everyone out, and it would be nice to unload myself of my charge (somehow I think it would be a morally-grey act to charge into battle with a child in my saddle), neither of which I can do without any concept of where everyone is.


----------



## Scotley

Maps are good! 

I will be out of touch until at least Sunday and maybe even until Tuesday. Todd, please take care of my characters until then. Thanks!


----------



## Neurotic

*Map!!*

Yeii ! We got a map 

It's missing the kids though 
Andor is much closer to actual melee then I thought so I won't charge, but make step and attack to ogier that flanks roak. I'll edit post accordingly.

Question: Andor has BAB 3 +2 ST +1 MW weapon = 6. Does he get second attack? +6/+1. Or with Inspire Allies additional +2 to hit and damage; +8/+3


----------



## Redclaw

I can answer that question.  Sadly, no.  Iterative attacks only come from BAB scores.  So you don't get the extra until your BAB is +6.


----------



## Scotley

I agree with Redclaw, it will take a BAB of +6 not just bonuses. Alban is kicking some serious tail right now, but with his priestly advancement in BAB he's going to start to lag behind the fighter types when they start getting iterative attacks next level and he has to wait until 8th. I'm really wishing I'd had an extra feat handy for cleave, that would have been as good as iterative attacks this fight!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Thought*

Guys, taking the advice of a sometime annoying but always insightful friend, I am looking to play a character in a campaign so that I can refresh my view and outlook from a pc's perspective...If you know of any games that are recruiting or that are just starting please let me know.


----------



## Redclaw

I just started Eyes of the Lich Queen, but we're full up.  I will certainly let you know if someone drops out.


----------



## Neurotic

*New games*

Sorry, I just look up recruiting thread and select few (that's how I got yours, it was more interesting then the rest), create character and then drop out if I get accepted in more then I wanted.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Todd -

I've still got that history for a 'Necromancer' type character for my HERO game.  I was going to use him for an NPC.  Don't feel pressured - I've got five in the group already so it's plenty big. But if you want, I could squeeze you in.

For that matter, Neurotic, if you want to learn a new system long distance and have room for another game, you'd be welcome as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic -

JA, Scotley, Leif, and I have been playing D&D together since about 1981 or '82 I guess.  I've still got my old Basic D&D book and dice, though I've given my AD&D stuff (much of it anyway) to a friend who was interested in such things (he's young - when he started playing it was already in 3.5).

We've experimented with different systems over the years - Shadowrun being the one that sticks in my head, because that's probably the one we played the longest other than D&D.

I've been interested in playing/running HERO since sometime in college, but it went out of print for a long time between 4th and 5th editions.  I finally got this game started about 3 years ago as a face to face, then re-vamped it when Scotley made me aware of ENWorld - we've had the PbP version going for about a year and a half now.


----------



## Neurotic

*Mowgli*

I know nothing of HERO system and have no literature about it.

I told others, you didn't join at that time, it may happen that I cannot post for several days to week in a row as I have baby twins at home. That's the reason I started PbP.

I don't realy have so much time as to learn whole new system. 
I'm interested though, if you give me basics, I'll create character and let you fill in rule details that I missed...
I'm familiar with D&D, AD&D, GURPS 3 and GURPS Gulliver rules. 

Summary like this:
GURPS is point based systems in which advantages (feats), disadvantages (flaws), skills and attributes are all bought with points. So, let's say you have beginninh character (100pts), you spend 15 for Combat Reflexes, 10 for each of six stats (11) and additional 20 for health (CON) and STR - both on 13. You have basic soldier, depending on skill selection he can be soldier, ranger, scout or combat oriented thief. No classes. No alignments.

EDIT: I just 'wikied' HERO and it seems awfuly like GURPS. I'll have no problem integrating so: what about fantasy races, what templates, what's technology level of your world etc. you know setting description...also, is there tool for character creation?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic - 

I'll get you info about the world - actually, everything is taking place so far on a 'continent' about the size of the state of Arkansas.  I need to take care of a few 'household duties' - supper, bath time, reading books, etc. then I'll start to work on some history stuff.  If you're interested after you take a look, we'll start talking character.

I've got a character sheet I did (actually, took one done by a guy named Michael Basinger and heavily modified it).  It'll take care of most of your calculations, etc.

I'll put the stuff on MediaFire and post a link so you can download it, when I get a few minutes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic,

Here's the link to the OOC thread for my game - I'll put info there so as not to clutter JA's thread unnecessarily:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=142976


----------



## J. Alexander

*Clutter*

Go ahead and clutter....not really an issue in the grand scheme of things and it does allow me to have a window into the pc's mind so i can plot future mayham.


----------



## Neurotic

*PC Mind*

That's very thoughtful of you Mowgli.

That's very nice of you, JA. Didn't you get enough feel of my preference for customized rules?  

Mowgli, even if I am interested, I'm not realy sure I'll get the time, posting from work on two of JA's games and reading two story hours is a lot when you have work intensive job and severe dead lines ...

But, I'll do my best


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

No worries if you can't - The group's a good size with or without an addition so don't feel pressured at all!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Divine Avengers*

Recruting to the Four Lands

Erasing a duplicate


----------



## J. Alexander

*Divine Avengers*

Here is a post i placed today in a recruiting thread. I have kinda had this idea floating in the back of my mind for about six months but I went with Southern Operatives instead of this one... In Nature divine Avengers is going to be all about finding and hunting down undead and bashing them as well as the occasinaly heretic witch or evil elf. I do know that time and the ability to post much less keep track of things is limited..but felt that i owed those of long standing a chance at the one as well. So if your intersted let me know...or if you can refer one or two people to the game it would be appreciated.

J

Recruting to the Four Lands
Guys

I currently have two very successful and interesting games going on in a world I created. The world is called "The Four Lands" but is not based upon the Terry Brooks "Shanarra" series. I just like the geograhpic lay out of it. It is a huge world with a varied time line and as I have recently done some more work to it a thought occured to me that made me want to start yet again a third thread. The two threads that are currently going are called "The Four Lands - The Great North" and The Four Lands - Southern Operatives". The new game i am creating will be called "The Four Lands - Divine Avengers"

Right now I am in a quandry as to what level i want to start this off at....for some reason 1st level is most appealing to me and I hope seeing that one of the games has lasted over a year players will be inclined to take a risk and start at first level. The other option would be to start at 15th level but I am having to do some serious thinking about that.

In character the game will have 4 to 6 players all focusing either on combat or a religious vocation. Posting will be in a 72 hour cycle which should allow for plenty of time for the players to think and post. Check out the thread "Call to the four Lands" in talking the talk and let me know if your intersted...please post all your comments etc in that thread.
J.


----------



## Leif

*Divine Avengers*

JA, yeah, I'm interested!  My preference will be to keep it as simple as possible and play a human fighter.  Sound ok?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Divine Avengers*

Leif, yes that is my desire also thus the idea of the characters having to be oriented either as a fighter or a religious type. A rogue and or one mage type may be allowed providing the pc can come up with an effective argument...but with the limitations being two those two I think it will open up a whole new area of adventure one with the empasis being on divine magic rather than arcane. I also figure it will be a good mix of ole fahsion dungeon,graveyard crawling and some investigative work well away from the war and high politics of the current two games. So in that light I am going to start the characters off at 1st leve. with the anticipated start time of the  game being sometime around Jan 15.


----------



## Leif

I was originally thinking of just playing a typical sword swinger, but, considering what you've said about undead, graveyards, and things, it occurs to me that my dude won't want to get close enough to these nasties to touch them!  So, now, I'm torn between a long bow specialist and a crossbow specialist.  But there's still something to be said for the sword swinger, too.


----------



## Scotley

Hey, I'm always up for one of your games. I'll toss out some concepts, but I'm more than happy to make way for some new blood too.


----------



## Neurotic

*Whine!*

Couldn't you anounce it before I made Andor in Southern operatives? 

I'd play ranger/scout with undead favored enemy. Or monk/sacred fist?

This sits at my comp in ToDo like forever:
[sblock=I AM ROCO]

Long has been the journey into these dark depths. 
To save a forgotten Dwarven Clan that is not my own.

I have a Dwarven body yet it was not always this way. I came from the realm of water- but the river of life led me to the halls of Dumathoin himself and it was there I embraced his teachings and became Dwarf in body and Soul. 
I am a Deep Ranger, the caves and tunnels of the Underdark are my wide open plains and the odorous fungal growths of the Deepearth my forests. 
Now I am seeking Vampires to... not kill... one cannot kill that which does not live ... but to annihilate. 

We had reached an impasse - The mithril and steel gates of Klandenstrum.

A figure in Mithril full plate of the ancient style of clan Durin greets us at the top of the stone stairs with questions and invitations.

Clemnak responds with threats and promises of a swift liberation from the realms of undeath. 

I can barley hear them- my rage against vampires burns as hot as my medallion of hated enemy detection. 
Its scorch against my skin not only indicates the proximity of the vampire on the stairs but also helps me focus my rage.

The vampire let us in and Clemnak the stone cunning told me why ... 
There was a trap at the top of the stairs that would have buried us under tons of rubble if he had not sensed it...

The vampire dwarf was ready for us up on a balcony and fired a mounted crossbow at my pet fairy dragon as we ran through the room below him. 
I was too quick for him and jumped in the way hacking the bolt from the air with my twin wolf headed swords.

The team I led here - The penniless monk, the furious Clemnak Fey killer , and the confused Minotaur Red horn, pound through the room, around the corner and up the stairs to the balcony. After ensuring my dragon Maximus is safe I run after them - I hit the bottom of the stairs when I hear the resounding slam of mithril on mithril. Then I stop- my medallions temperature changed slightly- smoke was rising from it and over the sound of battle I heard a spider like chittering noise.

Spinning to look down the corridor we had just run I see it.

It hangs from the ceiling - a horrid creature from the far depths of who knows where, extremely skinny, with a bristles of black fur covering him, a vast smell of death surrounds it. Its face is fanged and spider like... 
It moves swiftly and with immense strength.. .a transparent bow in its hands - a glowing blue arrow of energy nocked.

The Minotaur roars and charges it- yet my rage lends me speed and I get there first, twin swords out and blazing - as I run a blue streak passes me by and then its over. The feeble creature desperately trying to turn invisible and escape as my fourth strike in as many seconds takes its filthy head off in a small spray of oily black blood. I vent my rage on its remains hooking out pieces and severing tendons and limbs with blades that glow with silver light. I see a triangular grey medallion from the creatures hairy neck - A purple glowing draconic eye blinks open from its center and stares at me ! Grabbing up one of the creatures weapons- an intense looking dagger with a blade of diamond - I stab the eye repeatedly. It goes out like a candle. 

Then I feel the burn of my medallion - They are fighting the vampire on the balcony and I cannot be left out. If I don’t join the battle it will be a disgrace to my life. I yell to Maximus to protect the treasures of the body. 
I turn and charge up the stairs in time to see Clemnak on the back foot and with his magnificent armour dented - pushed back and bashed by the undead strength of the pale skinned armored figure . As Clemnak is stumbling back the vampire raises his grey glowing war hammer of cracked crystal and with a head splitting shout slams it into the top of the stairs.

My companions are thrown to the ground as the stairs buckle in a wave and split down the center creating a gigantic crack that threatens to swallow us all. Rocks fall from the ceiling and using the bouncing rocks as skidding stepping stones to aid my rapid assent, I charge the foul creature. 
No one under the earth is as good as me at rapidly running across tumbling, uneven stones. Dumathoin himself guides my steps and I fly up to trip over the top step. Quickly turning the trip into a roll I come up parrying the first of the vampires great blows. 
Beyond it I see the holy glowing form of the monk kicking and spinning at it- fragments of mithril fly. 
The dark warrior is forced to divide his blows between us. His immense skill and decades of training combined with his war scarred mithril shield are more than enough to keep the flurry of my swords at bay, Yet my blows come so fast they sound as one note against his sparking defenses.

Then Im slammed- my mouth fills with blood, my eyes with tears and my heart with rage. The blow would have killed an ogre stone dead but not I. 
Gripping the hilt of my sparkling swords I thrust them forward as my enemy knocks the monk flying with a powerful hit.

A perfect strike ! - Cutting through protective links of mithril chain and passing deep into the undead body. The intensity of the strike is too much for it and it changes form into a vaporous mass of green grave smelling mist and starts seeping through the flagstones. I am in the center of it spinning and hacking - my powerful magic swords drawing black blood from its gaseous form.

My friend the monks hands glow with platinum colored ice which he weaves into the mist and as it fades into the floor it takes these holy glowing crystals with it. 
We will find it and we will destroy it.

For I am Roco.
 [/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

*Illogical, my dear Watson*

It's a strange rule that only BAB decides number of attacks. Imagine heavy mace. Now take scholarly priest with STR 10 and warrior priest with STR 16. Warrior will hit harder and more often with bonuses to hit and damage, but will attack with same number of attacks. With his greater STR he should be able to reverse swing, arrest maces momentum and generaly wield it more gracefuly easily then his weaker colleague. 

And thus gain more attacks.

Same for more dexterous characters with finessable weapons...


----------



## Redclaw

Ah, but his swings would be a bit more wild until he learned to judge his opponent's weaknesses and use his mace's momentum to the best advantage, hence the skill at arms implied by BAB.


----------



## Neurotic

Yes, skill at arms. But this implies that scholarly Deneir priest and war monger Tempus priest will have same skill with weapons if they remain devoted priests. One with STR 10 and other with 16...I know the rules, it just doesn't make much sense. There should be skills instead of feats for combat, so you can have let's say longsword skill 12, mace 4 and bow 7, thus varying both your skill with them, chance to hit etc. ofcourse fighters would have most of these "combat skill points" for lack of better term.

But, of course, then we change everything  D&D isn't about realism  :\


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Great North*

CALLING ALL GREAT NORTH PLAYERS....CALLING ALL GREAT NORTH PLAYERS.....WE HAVE A COMBAT GOING ON ......I have noticed there has been a great slow down in posts etc...do i need to move the action on to something more exciting or wait till after the silly season has past in order to continue ?


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> CALLING ALL GREAT NORTH PLAYERS....CALLING ALL GREAT NORTH PLAYERS.....WE HAVE A COMBAT GOING ON ......I have noticed there has been a great slow down in posts etc...do i need to move the action on to something more exciting or wait till after the silly season has past in order to continue ?




At least I posted. And I've been unavailable A LOT lately!


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Great North*

Rhun - not a compliant for sure...just was asking if we needed to go on a hitaus till after the holidays or what......everyone including myself seems to be covered up and en world is not user friendly these days...but rest assured...I love to torment you guys and look forward to another year of tormenting you...we have finally reached a point where we can actually start to resolve a few mysteries, develope a few more and maybe involve you guys in a good ole fashion dungeon crawl


----------



## Neurotic

I'm posting, i's just that Vorian is busy for next several rounds...

But, of course, you need to see/hear/read those that do NOT post


----------



## Rath Lorien

Like Vorian, Anniston is travelling.  I'm still very interested in keeping up with the game!


----------



## Scotley

Well, if my friends would quit starting up cool new games to distract me, I'd do a better job of keeping with the existing games.   I'm still waiting on your thoughts with reguard to my character concepts for your latest...

I was traveling yesterday, but I'm about to get caught up now. The subscription issues with EN World make it difficult to follow all the games I'm involved with. My New Year's resolution is going to be 'no new games until an old one ends.'


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Dm is slow*

Sorry guys, spent the morning rereading the thread etc..I had forgotten i had you all scattered to hell and back with several delays....which of course explains the delays..so just blame the dm for being forgetfull..i will advane the action ....my bad once again..guess i will have to be nice for a round or two in order to make it up...hmmmm can i do that and still be a dm


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Well, if my friends would quit starting up cool new games to distract me, I'd do a better job of keeping with the existing games.   My New Year's resolution is going to be 'no new games until an old one ends.'



Guess I'm gonna have to shift into high gear and get ALL of the games I'm planning started before January first!


----------



## Scotley

You can be nice for a round or two, but go past 3 and the other DM's in the group will start the process to revoke your privileges at the DM's only club house...


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Guess I'm gonna have to shift into high gear and get ALL of the games I'm planning started before January first!




Either that, or if I see a really compelling game after the first of the year, I'll have to arrange an 'accident' for one of my current DM's to free up a slot.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Either that, or if I see a really compelling game after the first of the year, I'll have to arrange an 'accident' for one of my current DM's to free up a slot.



No thanks!  Nevermind, I've had PLENTY of accidents for this lifetime, thank you very much!


----------



## Dracomeander

Well, Finnian was the first due back. Been busy with Theatre and Ice Storms (the real ones). Should be more available now.


----------



## ethandrew

Sorry, I moved last week and unexpectedly lost internet since then, hence my silence. I will try and catch up as soon as I can.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Games*

Actually lol mainly my fault for losing my place in the time line.....so once again no biggie...i have plenty to torment yuo guys with over the next few weeks...and  a few clever ones may finally begin to get a sense of what is going on


----------



## Neurotic

*Divine avenger*

Could I return Andor to 1st level and create another character for southern operatives? 

What say you about Roco? (except the fact that he is dwarf) He would be ranger/stone warden, but as dwarves aren't allowed, he'd be urban ranger or investigator (rogue/fighter), still no clear idea


----------



## J. Alexander

*Neurotic*

Neurotic...Let me think on that issue okay.....Andor fulfills a vital role for the party and has just not come into his own at this point in time.....but if that is what you really want , then i will give it a lot of consideration......my main issue is one of fairness in that the other players created their characters blind and without knowing how the campaing would develope, to allow you to go back and recreate one knowing how combat intensive the game will be etc...could give you an unfair advantage.....so gotta think.....In regards to the Divine Campaign,,,it is not going to start till feburary or march as I need to devote more time to the the two campaings I am running and to get Southern Operatives firmly establised.  I will let you know by Friday or Saturday.

J.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> In regards to the Divine Campaign,,,it is not going to start till feburary or march as I need to devote more time to the the two campaings I am running and to get Southern Operatives firmly establised.




If you really won't be starting until Feb/March, I may be interested in Divine Avengers after all...I should have more time after the start of the year in which to play games/build characters.


----------



## Ferrix

Sorry about dropping off the face of the planet.  I've been having a rough time with immigration issues and was bouncing around between friends places.  Home for the holidays now.

Are you not starting till the spring?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Delay*

Yes, I will be delaying the game till feburary or march...if you would like though you can go ahead and start on characters for the Divine campaign and post them etc....I figure it will take about two or three weeks to get all that done


----------



## Neurotic

*Divine avengers*

Don't bother JA, it's just my whining because Andor is created with undead hatred in mind. You said up front that it will be combat intensive campaign and I can play caster priest that will occasionaly shine, it just seems that he would be better suited for an avenger.

I'll create urban ranger variant (if you allow it) with maybe later level or two in rogue (for skills) or fighter...


----------



## Neurotic

*Vorian explains*

I re-read Vorians post and don't find it so extensively offensive. Pushy yes, but he didn't say anything about judgement or anything elses

But, still I'd like to explain:
As I see Vorian, he asked it dettached while surveying preparation for battle below, not as prying question but as discovering in advance potential strategic threat. He would probably snap out of planning and be confused at the allegation for a moment before his 'normal' behavior re-establishes and he apologizes for callousness...

He follows Lady Chess and I see him as having three 'operational modes'.

One, protector of the Lands in which he is noble knight, helping weak, defending helpless etc.
(his good side)

Second, strategist in which he is cold and calculating, ready to send men to die or lead the charge himself if that is needed to insure victory. Having his Good side, he preffers not to do it if there is other way even if it means spending more time or resources, but he would do it if needed. 
In this, human feelings play only small part and he is wont to ignore both his diplomatic training and potential hurt feelings by those around him in interest of brevity and succintness. (his neutral side)

Third, he is diplomat, knight negotiator, honorable, accepting and just, but unyielding in following orders and hard against breaking the rules... (his lawful side)

Hm, multiple personality disorder?  :\


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Out of Town*

I'll be checking in periodically today until about 4:30 local time, then will be off to internet wasteland until Wednesday night.

Y'all have a great Christmas!


----------



## Dracomeander

Sorry for the holiday disappearance. More things came up than I had planned for.


----------



## Leif

Rhun, I'd like to volunteer to play a rogue in your Greyhawk ALPHA game!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Rhun, I'd like to volunteer to play a rogue in your Greyhawk ALPHA game!




Done. A rogue/fighter, or something with a little more combat ability than your standard run of the mill rogue might be even better. Drop into the ALPHA OOC thread and we can discuss it.

[sblock=For Leif]
Are you still looking for a cleric for your "Constables" game? If so, I finally am starting to get some more time on my hands, and should be able to finish putting together a PC. Just let me know if you still want me...and sorry for disappearing mid-process. Stupid real life!
[/sblock]


----------



## Neurotic

*JaLexander*

I sent you a mail with feats I'd like you to see for Vorian (they are from Great Netbook of Feats and are reviewed for balance (and have grades so that lower is worse balanced then higher))

Could you please review them and tell me what you think? 

Also, there is a feat weapon mastery equivalent to shield mastery with same effects as the first one except no penalty for other weapons...if you don't want bonding...

thank you


----------



## J. Alexander

*Neurotic*

Sorry for the delay, I did get your email..but have been busy switcing files over to a new computer and it got lost in the shuffel..let me review it again and I will let you know by Wednesday.

JA


----------



## Rhun

Just an FYI guys: once Roak has a chance to change out his maneuvers after this battle, he will have the ability to apply limited healing to himself and companions within 10' using _Crusader's Strike._ It won't be a lot, but it may help take some of the burden off our cleric.


----------



## Leif

Yeah, and Nijel will not waste what little healing he can do like he did on the present campaign day!  He probably still has less than Roak will have, though.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Yeah, and Nijel will not waste what little healing he can do like he did on the present campaign day!  He probably still has less than Roak will have, though.




Roak will be able to heal 1d6+4 points (+5 once they hit 5th level) upon using the maneuver and scoring a successful hit. Still, at best he will only be able to use this once every other round, and then only if he doesn't use any other maneuvers in combat. So it will still be fairly limited, but potentially life-saving.


----------



## Leif

If memory serves, we are only 500xp short of 5th level after today's award!


----------



## Dracomeander

Leif - You memory serves you correctly.  

JA - I'm really enjoying your Four Lands campaigns and have a concept for your Divine Avengers, but I don't mind letting others discover this great campaign world you have created. Therefore I will hold off on my concept for now.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Other Games in the making*

Thanks Draco.....I currently have two other ideas floating about in my mind for games in the world and Scotley has rightly bitched me out about overextending him ......the games that i will start this year will be much smaller groupd 4 to 5 so we can easily incorporate two or three old hands in them in addition to fresh blood.

The games I am going to start are as follows

Divine Avengers - Set in the Valley of the Light 4 to 5 characters perhaps 6....heavy on the undead and church politics.............

Creating a Colony - Set on the large landmass off the d'shai empire charcters will be either Epic level or 13 level using the Gestalt variation. They will be human of course and charged with creating a colony outpost, building a port, fort etc....recruiting settlers and of course exploring the area and fighting off the bad guys.......Tons on international politics in this most likely as Gwnedde, The confederated States, the repbulc etc will all be involved in preventing the D'Shai empire from expanding

Dwarven Trade - 3 or 4 characters who will be dwarves who are trying to expand the dwarven mining operations in the eastlands adn savage moutains as well as developing more commercial contracts with humans...Dwarves are the only ones who even halway interact at all with humans.

So there you go more food for thought  but dont worry The Great North and Southern Operatives will continue to go on and on and on.......and that is one of the reasons i am delaying the start of the other games and going to add them on slowly so as to get them estalbised without taking away from any of the existing games.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Divine Avengers - Set in the Valley of the Light 4 to 5 characters perhaps 6....heavy on the undead and church politics.............




I plan on submiting a concept. 



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Creating a Colony - Set on the large landmass off the d'shai empire charcters will be either Epic level or 13 level using the Gestalt variation. They will be human of course and charged with creating a colony outpost, building a port, fort etc....recruiting settlers and of course exploring the area and fighting off the bad guys.......Tons on international politics in this most likely as Gwnedde, The confederated States, the repbulc etc will all be involved in preventing the D'Shai empire from expanding




This type of game sounds EXTREMELY interesting to me, so if you do get it started, I will definitely submit a concept for it as well.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Dwarven Trade - 3 or 4 characters who will be dwarves who are trying to expand the dwarven mining operations in the eastlands adn savage moutains as well as developing more commercial contracts with humans...Dwarves are the only ones who even halway interact at all with humans.




This one sounds cool as well. You have some great ideas for games, JA. I'm glad I've gotten a chance to participate in your world.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Another Concept*

Okay you guys can blame this one on Scotley for inspiring me in it's regards....

War on the High Seas - characters will be part of a crew for a naval warhsip charged with supressing piracy and raids from the dragon ships...Most likley 5 to 6 characters.....sea based adventures.

Thanks Rhun...i have counted myself very fortunate in the players i have....no drama, mature behavior and a willingess to comprmise and be a team player.....and most of all patience


----------



## J. Alexander

*Existing Games*

The Great North
Seems like we have lost Ethan Drew.....do you guys wish me to try and recruit one more to round it out?


Southern Operatives
Are you guys interested in having me recruit one more for this game..proably another sword swinger ....or maybe a rouge type...let me know your thoughts.......


----------



## Redclaw

I'm fine either way.  I think the party will mesh a bit more as we go on, and we'll adjust to the way the game is going.  I, for one, wasn't fully aware of how focused on mounted combat we were going to be, so Padraig wasn't ready for it.  With a few adjustments, he'll be more prepared for future battles.

Speaking of which, I think the martial feat he's going to take is MWP: Lance.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mounted Combat*

Yes there will be a good deal of mounted combat but also old fashion stand in the line slugging it out contests too....so 6 or one 1/2 dozen of the other...so build your character accordingly....


----------



## Scotley

Put me at the top of the list for the Gestalt game please!


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Southern Operatives
> Are you guys interested in having me recruit one more for this game..proably another sword swinger ....or maybe a rouge type...let me know your thoughts.......



Did WE (the Southern Operatives) lose somebody, too?  I'm happy the way things are now, I guess.


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Dwarven Trade - 3 or 4 characters who will be dwarves who are trying to expand the dwarven mining operations in the eastlands adn savage moutains as well as developing more commercial contracts with humans...Dwarves are the only ones who even halway interact at all with humans.



The Dwarven Trade game sounds like fun to me.  If you have an open slot remaining in that one, please consider me for it.


----------



## J. Alexander

*No losses*

No we have not lost anybody in the Southern Operatives I was just throwing the idea out there to see if you guys wanted another Meat Shield..god i love that term...or some other clerical type...etc


----------



## Leif

*Nijel, the Accident-Prone Paladin*

Well..... since you put it like THAT.... Nijel is always up for another source of healing!     (The more the merrier, I always say!)


----------



## Redclaw

If it helps any, Padraig is considering multiclassing into Crusader, just for fun.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Crusader*

That could indeed be most intereting..what are you thinking about crusdaing against..hopefully not some do gooder, tree huggin cause..like save the orc....


----------



## Dracomeander

You're throwing in some very interest provoking concepts for campaigns there. I'm just going to have to create a concept for the colonization campaign, and the dwarven campaign gives me the perfect reason to update Conrad Ironstar, master dwarven weapons and armor crafter, again.

For the Southern Operatives, I can work with however many folk you wish to invite in your campaign. As a more martial oriented campaign, a larger party doesn't detract it from it's course the way it would a more traditional style campaign.

For the Great North, I can see going either way. All but Vorian have the shared experience of the ship voyage to keep them working together. We still haven't had a chance to stop and truly compare notes as to why we each are willing to throw ourselves in the path of the evil we have discovered. It is a difficult party dynamic to add to, but I am willing if you feel it will add to the story.


----------



## Redclaw

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> That could indeed be most intereting..what are you thinking about crusdaing against..hopefully not some do gooder, tree huggin cause..like save the orc....



I figured the death of his commanding officer and this huge invading force of orcs and ogiers might provide a good crusade target.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Thoughts*

Draco 
Yes the Great North is somewhat trickey but so far Vorian has worked out well and I was sorry to lose Ethan Drew..you guys needed a little more bang bang in your arsenal.......so it was just a thought...

The Southern Operatives could proably handel one maybe two more........but that is the max otherwise combat would become do dam confusing for everyone..once again just an idea.......

The Colony game will be the next one to start and I will proably start the Dwarf one at the same time..... 

A lot of this is going to be dependent on  me getting everything posted to wiki spaces....so i can keep everyting in order  and in fact may move the occ thread there as well,,,,,but i am hoping to have the rg for all the campaings there as well as the history and a save of all the posts on en world to date for reference.


----------



## Rath Lorien

*Great North*

Vorian has worked out great, and if Ethan Drew returns then I'll be delighted.  But I vote we hold with the current players and make due with what we have.  If we need more bang then perhaps Lady Vera can give Jaroth a staff of power or something.  
;-)


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Yes the Great North is somewhat trickey but so far Vorian has worked out well and I was sorry to lose Ethan Drew..you guys needed a little more bang bang in your arsenal.......so it was just a thought...




I'm fine either way with the Great North. If you want to recruit someone, great. If not, we've survived some tough trials already without that extra bang in the arsenal.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The Southern Operatives could proably handel one maybe two more........but that is the max otherwise combat would become do dam confusing for everyone..once again just an idea.......




I think we are solid as we are for the Southern Operatives game.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Mowgli*

You and I have spoken about the Dwarven campaign, I think - I have a character concept almost ready.

The Colony campaign sounds excellent as well - but what is the Gestalt variation?  I know what the word means, and I can apply it to psychotherapy, but haven't heard it used for D&D.  I'd like to know more about this one and probably submit a character.


----------



## Rhun

Mowgli said:
			
		

> You and I have spoken about the Dwarven campaign, I think - I have a character concept almost ready.




Depending on the level of the game, I may have a dwarven concept already put together as well. 



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> The Colony campaign sounds excellent as well - but what is the Gestalt variation?  I know what the word means, and I can apply it to psychotherapy, but haven't heard it used for D&D.  I'd like to know more about this one and probably submit a character.




Gestalt is basically two classes at the same time. You can read up on it here:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/gestaltCharacters.htm


----------



## Neurotic

*New games and players*

I like your games and will participate in as many as I am able. That said, I dislike creating high level chars so probably will pass Colony (but would like the link so I can follow)

As for Great North I have nothing against new player, but you might hold to see if Vorian proves good alternative.

For southern operatives I don't think we need another, there are two healers, three with paladin, magic user, fghters, there are already 8 players...but, if you do, recruit rogue


----------



## Lou

*Colony Game*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> The games I am going to start are as follows
> 
> Creating a Colony - Set on the large landmass off the d'shai empire charcters will be either Epic level or 13 level using the Gestalt variation. They will be human of course and charged with creating a colony outpost, building a port, fort etc....recruiting settlers and of course exploring the area and fighting off the bad guys.......Tons on international politics in this most likely as Gwnedde, The confederated States, the repbulc etc will all be involved in preventing the D'Shai empire from expanding




J.Alexander--I sent you an email about a Gestalt character for this game.  I have to ask, though, are you still deciding or is it the player's choice for either an epic level character or a 13th level Gestalt character?  I might have to rethink my Gestalt idea if the alternative is an epic level character.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Colony Game*

Lou
No it will be either one or the other not a combinatino of both.......have not checked aol mail today as I am in the process of deleting my aol and going to gmail..aol is just not worth 32 a month...


----------



## J. Alexander

*An Idea*

Death Flag

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was going to play in another campaign but alas did not make the cut due to time constraints and more creative people applying but the dm had an interesting notion that i have been pondering....He called it rasing the death flag and when a charcter did so the combat was lethal in that if he died he died..otherwise once dropped the character would stablize at -1 hit point. I tend to agree with him in that it gives a certain degree of stabiity to the the characters action in that he knows he cant die but also allows him the opportuity to go for broke so to speak...my own take on this is as follows......You get a base 3points plus 1 point for ever two levels of experiecne...when you raise the death flag you have the following options at your disposal with the associated point cost......

+2 to all saves 3 point cost
+2 to all attack rolls 3point cost
+2 to all damage rolls 3 point cost
1 simple action 1 point
1 extra attack 2 points
1 extra 5 foot move 1 point

I understand this is going to require some thinking and discusiion so this is just an outline..I dotn want a lot of options but feel there need to be a few more so suggestions are welcome...and how would you feel about implementing this in the game....

J


----------



## J. Alexander

*Should have keep my mouth shut*

Okay, since i first posted the idea about a gestal,epic campaign i have been flooded with emails etc for more information etc...something i had not planned on researching or developing till much later...so to keep it simple here are my thoughts and your opinions would be greatly appreciated...I love the idea of playing an epic level game  but as this party will be small and i will stick to the group size i finally decide upon there will need to be depth as well as breadth for the character.........that is not to say that this one may not wind up with two different groups..but I just dont see epic level characters being able to fill all the necessary roles even given their levels  if there are 4 or so in the party...

Researching the Gestalt variation, I find them a true headache and dont know if i really want to go that route...so here was my thought..

Going back to the goold old days of AD&D and multiclassed characters do you think it would be feasible to say have the pc divide like 14 or so levels among two clasess and maybe on prestiage class and allowing them to more or less stack like under the old rules.....I am sure there is somthing similar out there on the sight but just to dam lazy to research it.......so  hit me back with your thoughts or comments on if it would work  or if you think epic or gestalt is the way to go...

J


----------



## Rhun

Honestly, I prefer the concept of a lower level gestalt game to that of an epic level campaign. I do have the EPH and have never really used it as part of an actual game, though, and would be willing to give it a try. I'll post more as soon as I have some time to think over your ideas.


----------



## Scotley

I'll weigh in briefly with my thoughts. I prefer the idea of mid-level gestalt to epic level. The gestalt rules are not that complex in play. They are much like the old 1st edition multiclass rules. To keep down confusion I'd suggest you limit the racial choices to 0 Level Adjustment. Once you starting adding more powerful races and templates you can really build some monsters with the gestalt rules. I would also suggest limiting the players to two core classes and maybe one prestige class at most. Again if you start taking a level of this, then two levels of that with three levels of the other the complexity goes way up fast. I've been in a handful of gestalt games and found that they play very smoothly with little confusion if you don't offer too many crazy choices.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I also prefer the Gestalt game, and agree with Scotley regarding ways to keep it simple (of course, my understanding was that we'd be limited to Human race, so the +0 Level Adjustment isn't that big a deal . . .

Of course, you could always combine the Dwarven game and the Colony game, and say the Dwarves offered an envoy or two to the colony efforts.  I could do some pretty cool things with Pandak as a 13th or 14th level Gestalt . . .


----------



## J. Alexander

*Hmmmmmm*

Mowgli
Now that is an interesting possiablity.....Gwyneed and the Republic get much of their raw iron from the dwarves so there is a possible link.......especially if the dwarf in question took a few skills such as prospecting etc to fit the cover story..in fact I may even allow two dwarves to the mix........


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Two professions - Prospector and Mason?  Along with two Crafts - WeaponSmith and Armorer?  That would make him extremely valuable to a colony.  Probably would take some useful Knowledge Skills such as Engineering as well.

I sent an e-mail to your AOL address, but you posted something about changing e-mails.  Would you let me know if you got the e-mail as well as your new address when you get it?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Gestalt Game*

Mowgli
Consider the idea sold......your right a very very useful combination to a colony.......yea just got to get around to switching......going to use google but i will proably discontinue the aol around the first of march that will give me time to let everyone know.........after 15 years  i get more spam than regular male.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Gestalt Game*

Okay guys  looks like i will kick off the Gestalt game around the same time as Divine Avengers....those who have opted out of Divine Avengers will more or less be given a slot in the Colony Game. Thanks to Mowgli, the Dwarven traders will be merged with the Colony game so this should prove helpful as well as opening up an additionaly layer of possiablities..

Here are some Hard and Fast Ground Rules..
1. Only two clasees may be selected..if i get the feeling your trying to create an uber character your not gointg to be allowed to play him so lets not waste the time......if you select a human variant or a dwarven sub race etc it must have a zero level adjustment.

2. Humans, two dwarves and perhaps one gnome will be allowed. Variants on humans are possible but it will need discussion.....Mowgli has already been given one of the dwarves so only one more is open...i trust you can work it out among yourself...but the gnome could be transfered to another dwarf if necessary.....

3. Standard 34 point buy............12 levels are availabe...starting gold is 65,000. Only five magic items per character...one of which must be a weapon of some type......highest value of any one item is 35k but we can fudge a little bit here if it close.

4. Please stick to the PH, PH2, Complete Adventurer, Complete Warrior for most of the classes...others will be allowed based upon the concept you present..the mood I am in that day and just random fate ......

5. This will be a tedious game for those who want action and combat..it is more about diplomacy and building a town/fort/colony so if your expecting tons of dice rolling and action this may not be the one for you...more scouting, exploring etc than combat though there will be an old fashion dungeon crawl or two....so one again unless you willing to engage in a lot of charactger interaction with the others this is not for you..

6. Posting will be done every 3 to 4 days .. iknow this is a lag from most of my games..but i want more thought put into them and planning...this also means my posts will be longer and more detailed than is my usual style....

7. I WILL WILL WILL keeep this game to 5 or 6 players with no exceptions..charcters will be selcted on merit and how i feel both the pc's and the player's themself will interact...if this is harsh i am sorry but I have a very very defined idea and concept of this particular campaing so it is going to be less flexiable and more rigid than my ususal playing style..

Comments Ideas etc.....


----------



## Scotley

Sounds good to me. Will there be a seperate thread to discuss characters and such for this one, or should we do it here? I see we have Dwarf Wizard with us. Does that mean that the usual 4 lands difficulties for arcanists and dwarves/gnomes/elves do not apply?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Scotley*

If there is no violent objection from the various groups, i would like to keep the discussion in this thread.  I only started the Divine Avenger thread in order to branch out and attract new blood so to speak..........the Colony will more or less be reserved for those who have shown they interact well with my style of play with a few additions etc..i know bad bad pickey pickey dm......I know it means tons of post that others will have to wade thru in order to find if something pertains to their campaign  but it does help me keep things organized and more consistent..so will we also be using the same RG...i am inthe process of moving copies of the various campaings, characters and side bars to wiki spaces and will let you know when that is completed..that should help a lot to keep things more organized as i will weed thru the occ thread and put items like religion etc in groupings for easier reference....

NO elves will be played at this time......and in regards to magic.. I will allow three  repeat only three characters to have a arcane orientation that is considered a traiditionaly magic user type.....Yes dwarves can apply and perhaps one gnome....but i am going only to allow two dwarves and one other perhaps...


----------



## Neurotic

Just one check: 12 levels are available, that means both classes may be 12th level, right? I mean, this IS gestalt idea that there are two or more classes about same level?

I'd play human marshal/fighter, knowledge (administration, military tactics, siege etc), leadership,  type for  createing in dangerous new colony one defensible position for starters...he would also be in charge of town militia, training new recruits etc.

For a dwarf idea (if not taken): ranger/barbarian (or fighter) - scouting primarily potential mines and such for threats, but taking hand in forest recoinassance with other scouts from the colony...also assisting in training of militia (if humans can be persuaded to take orders) and provide critical knowledge in arhitecture, fort making, mechanic (for repairing siege) ...


That is, if I can make it...I'll know at the end of month when I'll know new deadlines for several projects


----------



## Rhun

Hmm, I'll have to think on some possibilities for this game...


----------



## Nightbreeze

Hmm...I have to admit that I'm not too much enthusias about a 9-players team. 

I'd like to apply for the colony campaign. How many people are currently interested in it? If it's already too crowded, I don't want to raise the competition, so I'll probable settle for the divine avengers.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Comments*

NightBreeze
I am just thinking about a large party........but i love your charcter in DA so i would split it into two...I really dont feel like it would be that much more work as it would be a matter of extra work......and it may be more fun for the players to keep it 5 to six to a group.....

IN FACT So ruelth the all mighty and allknowing  always correct DM 
(gee if it was like that in real life only)


----------



## Nightbreeze

OK then.
May I ask you about your plans regarding the divine avengers game? I'd like to know how many levels do you think it will last (assuming that no one drops, or each dropping player is replaced). I was trying to plan the progression and future goals for Harstard, but I need to know that, and how fast would be paced the campaign.


----------



## Rhun

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> OK then.
> May I ask you about your plans regarding the divine avengers game? I'd like to know how many levels do you think it will last (assuming that no one drops, or each dropping player is replaced). I was trying to plan the progression and future goals for Harstard, but I need to know that, and how fast would be paced the campaign.




Well, JA's Great North campaign has been running for 14+ months so far, and the original PCs have progressed fro Level 10 to Level 12.

Seeing as how lower level characters tend to level more rapidly, and that DA will be a combat heavy game, I should think you should plan out at least 4 or 5 levels in advance.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Questions*

Nightbreeze
That is the a problem kinda..with the large group i was not going to replace them   with the smaller group i will only replace them when it gets to like 4  and will try to keep at leat five in each group.........though this may not be necessary when the party reaches higher levels...

I would for sure plan out the next three...I started Southern Operatives around the first of the year and it is a combat intensive martial game and they are just shy of 5th level and will proably get that in the next combat for sure....so it will go quickly once we get started......

As for the duration......I LIKE CAMPAIGNS and they tend to be long running.............as long as the characters are still interesed and going I dont plan on retiring any of them soon...the pbp format makes for much longer games etc as my style is more long range goals and grand adventures and plots and there will be periods of time where it may seem to lag as 1001 details etc are being taken care of...that is the nature of the beast of pbp......the Great North after 14 or so month is just getting around to having some clouser to events while we kick off the second portion....hope this gives you an idea.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Pandak Kaswitikan - Dwarf at Large*

JA - 

Character I proposed actually has three classes, although Dwarven Paragon is more a racial subtype that actually requires one to use levels to buy.  Gestalt Character with 3 levels of Paragon, 10 levels of Ranger, and 11 Levels of Wizard  (First level Paragon/Ranger, next two levels Paragon/Wizard, subsequent levels Ranger/Wizard).

I'm assuming that since you OK'd this in the e-mail it's good with you.  Also, Pandak is a character originally created for another game in which a dice roll system was used.  Would you be opposed to using this same system as long as rolls are posted in IC?  Stats tended to be a bit higher in that game, but there was also more variation, and using the point buy system would require a fairly major reworking of the character for me.  I believe the dice roll requirements were posted in the other games OOC thread, so they'd be easy to reference/repost . . .


----------



## J. Alexander

*Character Creation Revision*

Hmmmm....you make a interesting pitch....i am not found of the Paragon class but if characters chose to burn three levels i guess i wont grip about it.....though i personally dont see the benefit of them.....

Dice Rolls ---yeah i think that would be more fun....and add a little of varity...so roll 4d6 drop the lowest one....a charcter must roll at least two numbers above 17.......


----------



## Scotley

Okay, for the Gestalt game I'm thinking a Human Druid/Scout with a leapard/panther/mountain lion type companion and a tendancy to wildshape into big kitties for combat. I'm working on a draft now. What level should we shoot for?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Levels*

Scotley
Sounds good.......12th to start but after it shakes out i may go to 13




EVerybodyI may need either MEAT Shield or a Cleric for the DA game...in order to field two groups....so think aobut it...


----------



## Rhun

Somebody else besides me had better volunteer to play the cleric in the Colony game...as much as I love clerics, I am full up playing them right now.

(Side note: Even though clerics always get dubbed the most powerful class, why does nobody ever want to play them?)

(Side note 2: I'd really like to play the face/skill monkey in the colony game. )


----------



## Nightbreeze

Rhun said:
			
		

> (Side note: Even though clerics always get dubbed the most powerful class, why does nobody ever want to play them?)




It's just that no one has the guts to tell his companions "Screw you, I'm fighting and certainly not healing you during combat"


----------



## Scotley

My character will be a bit of a skill monkey, but definately not the party 'face'. He will have some healing, but I'm looking forward to raking foes more than casting cures.   

I finally generated a working set of stats: stats (4d6.takeHighest(3)=7, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Pandak will have skills, but even though he's charismatic _for a dwarf_ that's not saying much . . .

I'm planning on both an animal companion and a familiar right now - this could be fun   

Let's open a zoo!  'Natural' exhibits, of course - displaying the critters in their native environments, etc.


----------



## Scotley

Hey, when he's bored Aeric (my druid) will be able to use his wild shape to double as a zoo exhibt. He can be the exotic animal of the week. Is that worth experience points or just the coins we charge for admission?


----------



## Neurotic

*AhhA!!!*

here is a concept that sits on my disc for almost exactly two years (since 26.01.2006  01/26/2006 )

In class terms: Deep Ranger (undead enemy)/Barbarian/Stone warden 10/4/10
I believe Stone Warden is in races of stone  

I play low level cleric in Great North and full cleric in southern operatives. I'd prefer somebody else to be one. But, I could do runecaster/alchemist which will supply healing as needed if he gets enought time

This is per history, I'd actualy change it (probably from barbarian to rogue) and skills he would bring to colony are scouting, gemcutting, hunting (food supply in general) and exploration. Also, enemy can be changed to something more suitable, depending on colony needs (nobody would send undead killer to colony expecting mainly gnoll or giant attacks).


I AM ROCO.

Long has been the journey into these dark depths. 
To save a forgotten Dwarven Clan that is not my own.

I have a Dwarven body yet it was not always this way. I came from the realm of water- but the river of life led me to the halls of Dumathoin himself and it was there I embraced his teachings and became Dwarf in body and Soul. 
I am a Deep Ranger, the caves and tunnels of the Underdark are my wide open plains and the odorous fungal growths of the Deepearth my forests. 
Now I am seeking Vampires to... not kill... one cannot kill that which does not live ... but to annihilate. 

We had reached an impasse - The mithril and steel gates of Klandenstrum.

A figure in Mithril full plate of the ancient style of clan Durin greets us at the top of the stone stairs with questions and invitations.

Clemnak responds with threats and promises of a swift liberation from the realms of undeath. 

I can barley hear them- my rage against vampires burns as hot as my medallion of hated enemy detection. 
Its scorch against my skin not only indicates the proximity of the vampire on the stairs but also helps me focus my rage.

The vampire let us in and Clemnak the stone cunning told me why ... 
There was a trap at the top of the stairs that would have buried us under tons of rubble if he had not sensed it...

The vampire dwarf was ready for us up on a balcony and fired a mounted crossbow at my pet fairy dragon as we ran through the room below him. 
I was too quick for him and jumped in the way hacking the bolt from the air with my twin wolf headed swords.

The team I led here - The penniless monk, the furious Clemnak Fey killer , and the confused Minotaur Red horn, pound through the room, around the corner and up the stairs to the balcony. After ensuring my dragon Maximus is safe I run after them - I hit the bottom of the stairs when I hear the resounding slam of mithril on mithril. Then I stop- my medallions temperature changed slightly- smoke was rising from it and over the sound of battle I heard a spider like chittering noise.

Spinning to look down the corridor we had just run I see it.

It hangs from the ceiling - a horrid creature from the far depths of who knows where, extremely skinny, with a bristles of black fur covering him, a vast smell of death surrounds it. Its face is fanged and spider like... 
It moves swiftly and with immense strength.. .a transparent bow in its hands - a glowing blue arrow of energy nocked.

The Minotaur roars and charges it- yet my rage lends me speed and I get there first, twin swords out and blazing - as I run a blue streak passes me by and then its over. The feeble creature desperately trying to turn invisible and escape as my fourth strike in as many seconds takes its filthy head off in a small spray of oily black blood. I vent my rage on its remains hooking out pieces and severing tendons and limbs with blades that glow with silver light. I see a triangular grey medallion from the creatures hairy neck - A purple glowing draconic eye blinks open from its center and stares at me ! Grabbing up one of the creatures weapons- an intense looking dagger with a blade of diamond - I stab the eye repeatedly. It goes out like a candle. 

Then I feel the burn of my medallion - They are fighting the vampire on the balcony and I cannot be left out. If I don’t join the battle it will be a disgrace to my life. I yell to Maximus to protect the treasures of the body. 
I turn and charge up the stairs in time to see Clemnak on the back foot and with his magnificent armour dented - pushed back and bashed by the undead strength of the pale skinned armored figure . As Clemnak is stumbling back the vampire raises his grey glowing war hammer of cracked crystal and with a head splitting shout slams it into the top of the stairs.

My companions are thrown to the ground as the stairs buckle in a wave and split down the center creating a gigantic crack that threatens to swallow us all. Rocks fall from the ceiling and using the bouncing rocks as skidding stepping stones to aid my rapid assent, I charge the foul creature. 
No one under the earth is as good as me at rapidly running across tumbling, uneven stones. Dumathoin himself guides my steps and I fly up to trip over the top step. Quickly turning the trip into a roll I come up parrying the first of the vampires great blows. 
Beyond it I see the holy glowing form of the monk kicking and spinning at it- fragments of mithril fly. 
The dark warrior is forced to divide his blows between us. His immense skill and decades of training combined with his war scarred mithril shield are more than enough to keep the flurry of my swords at bay, Yet my blows come so fast they sound as one note against his sparking defenses.

Then Im slammed- my mouth fills with blood, my eyes with tears and my heart with rage. The blow would have killed an ogre stone dead but not I. 
Gripping the hilt of my sparkling swords I thrust them forward as my enemy knocks the monk flying with a powerful hit.

A perfect strike ! - Cutting through protective links of mithril chain and passing deep into the undead body. The intensity of the strike is too much for it and it changes form into a vaporous mass of green grave smelling mist and starts seeping through the flagstones. I am in the center of it spinning and hacking - my powerful magic swords drawing black blood from its gaseous form.

My friend the monks hands glow with platinum colored ice which he weaves into the mist and as it fades into the floor it takes these holy glowing crystals with it. 
We will find it and we will destroy it.

For I am Roco.


----------



## Neurotic

*Yet another*

Would you allow Truenamer class from Tome of Magic?

Either as 1st divine avenger level or as part of colony game (healer, alchemist, librarian, herbalist, mapmaker, know-it-all kind of guy 4+INT skills with INT as primary stat)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Comments*

Mowgli and Scotley
I would think you guys would know better than to give the dm idea....hmmm putting Scotley in a cage and pennin up the other animals...i can just see it now.."One more step dwarf and the geko get it ...as for your furry friend............".....you can just see the possiablities for me....


Neurotic
Only two classess are going to be allowed looks like you have three going on there....


----------



## Leif

*"Other System"*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> JA - Also, Pandak is a character originally created for another game in which a dice roll system was used.  Would you be opposed to using this same system as long as rolls are posted in IC?  Stats tended to be a bit higher in that game, but there was also more variation, and using the point buy system would require a fairly major reworking of the character for me.  I believe the dice roll requirements were posted in the other games OOC thread, so they'd be easy to reference/repost . . .



JA, you know the "other system" very well, because it's the game where you're playing Gregory Malfoy, namely, my Whirtlestaffs Wizards Academy.  I'm glad that Mowgli found a game for Pandak!  He just wasn't a very good fit for the academy, sadly.


----------



## Neurotic

*PrC*

You said two base classes and 1 prestige, Stone Warden is PrC

Would you allow Truenamer? 
As in Truenamer 12/Priest (or favored soul) of Dumathoin 12

or if human (if dwarf places get taken, Truenamer 12/Rogue 12 as alchemist/security master/skill monkey)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Stuff*

Neurotic
Check the latest post on the guidelines i am using for character generation..2 classess and you man take a third only if it is a paragon of your race..

Let me research Truename...i would really prefer though that we more or less stay in the books i outlined in the character generatin post. trying not to get that far afields since this will be my first time in a Gestalt Game.

Leif
What can i say..a good system..so i stole it .......still waiting on you in the DA if your still going to play in int...........


----------



## Leif

Waiting on ME??  What's the DA?  I hadn't been told anything about this game, so I was even hesitant to post in this thread at all!  I figured that you were already full-up here, but if you can make room for one more, sure!  I haven't even begun to think of a character yet, though, and, given the concepts that I've read so far, I'm going to have to really outdo myself to come up with one that's comparable to what you have so far!

About your restriction to 2 classes:  Does that include prestige classes?  Or would it be possible to have, for example, a fighter, wizard, argent savant?

Duhhh, DA = Divine Avengers, I knew that!


----------



## Leif

Actually, now that my gears are spinning freely again, I'm beginning to come up with a concept for a Ranger / Wizard (probably a generalist, possibly abjurer of conjurer) who always favored "force" spells, anyway, so it was just a natural progression for him to take levels of Argent Savant.  But all of his wizard training is secondary to his role as a Ranger, protector of his homeland, which consists primarily of forested mountains with abundant streams, rivers, and canyons, and the fish, birds, and mammals that call them home.  His animal companion will be a grizzly bear.  And if I could sneak in one (maybe two?) level(s) of fighter somewhere just long enough to get him specialized with a weapon or two, I'd be forever grateful!  (I'll have to study this more tonight, but it may be higher level than you're looking for!) 

I'm thinking now that he started out in the military as a fighter (sound familiar Rhun?) but found that it wasn't to his taste standing guard on castle walls when he longed to be roaming "his" forests and "guarding" them against the dangers of creeping civlization and destruction by more sinister forces.  But he was never a fighter by class (specialization just isn't worth the xp penalty, now that I think about it) he was always a Ranger at heart.  After Ranger 2, he adds Wizard 1 and progresses in both from there, until possibly(?) adding Argent Savant to the mix?


----------



## Scotley

Leif, JA is pumping out new games like he thinks he can claim them as deduction on his taxes. DA is Divine Avengers and can be found here: 

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1462506/


----------



## Leif

I knew where it was, I've been watching the thread some, I just didn't think I was invited!


----------



## J. Alexander

Hmmmm  tought i posted a general invite  in this thread some time ago ....

As to your question for now i am limiting it to two clasees including prestiage...the only optional third calls will be as a racial paragon....I just dont want to get to far afield in the gestalt game and have ubber characters running around..tough and above the norm  for sure....but i dont want freakey min max combinations etc......

Shame on you Scotley, you knew these ideas were filtering around in my mind for ages.......just a good time to get started as things appear to be clicking....just because i am single, dont have a dog to go home to and walk, a kid to change, or to feed an infant allows me time to think and plot 

But we shall see..........we shall see...


----------



## Leif

Okay then.  Well, Ranger for sure.  Possibly also Cleric, but maybe Wizard instead.  Human, of course.  I'll do my best to get him started tonight.

Scotley:  Did you mean that JA's pumping out campaigns like you and Andrea are younguns??  Oh, wait!  It was your "tax deduction" comment that confused me there... never mind!


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> Okay then.  Well, Ranger for sure.  Possibly also Cleric, but maybe Wizard instead.  Human, of course.  I'll do my best to get him started tonight.
> 
> Scotley:  Did you mean that JA's pumping out campaigns like you and Andrea are younguns??  Oh, wait!  It was your "tax deduction" comment that confused me there... never mind!




You are actually going to propose a Wizard in the Four Lands???  You're a BRAVE man!

If you are going to propose a Cleric, then I'll let my idea drop.  It looks like the group is going to be full.  I have not seen a Cleric proposed yet in the Colony game, and JA has not commented on my email proposal of a Cleric/Sorcerer for the Colony game.  JA had a negative initial reaction to my devil bloodline idea for the character.  

My full gestalt idea (without prestige classes) was a Battle Sorceress & Spontaneous Casting Cloistered Cleric (Domains of Knowledge, War & Healing) with a major devil bloodline/human paragon.  Charisma 22, Wisdom 18 to start the game.  She would have been an rotund, full-figured priestess of the light that cast all of her (limited) spells spontaneously, while wearing light armor and fighting with a long sword (or a falchion if there is an appropriate deity).


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> You are actually going to propose a Wizard in the Four Lands???  You're a BRAVE man!  If you are going to propose a Cleric, then I'll let my idea drop.  It looks like the group is going to be full.  I have not seen a Cleric proposed yet in the Colony game, and JA has not commented on my email proposal of a Cleric/Sorcerer for the Colony game.  JA had a negative initial reaction to my devil bloodline idea for the character.
> My full gestalt idea (without prestige classes) was a Battle Sorceress & Spontaneous Casting Cloistered Cleric (Domains of Knowledge, War & Healing) with a major devil bloodline/human paragon.  Charisma 22, Wisdom 18 to start the game.  She would have been an rotund, full-figured priestess of the light that cast all of her (limited) spells spontaneously, while wearing light armor and fighting with a long sword (or a falchion if there is an appropriate deity).



Silly me!  I totally forgot about JA's fear of Wizards!  (I think David Copperfield frightened his mother while she was pregnant with him.)  Make that a ranger/druid or cleric, then!  And I meant to ask earlier, but just WHAT does everyone mean by "Gestalt Characters" anyway??  And Lou, what is it with you and Paragons, anyway?


----------



## Lou

Leif said:
			
		

> Silly me!  I totally forgot about JA's fear of Wizards!  (I think David Copperfield frightened his mother while she was pregnant with him.)  Make that a ranger/druid or cleric, then!  And I meant to ask earlier, but just WHAT does everyone mean by "Gestalt Characters" anyway??  And Lou, what is it with you and Paragons, anyway?




I can't find it, but Mogwli asked earlier and the response, probably by Scotley by Rhun, has a link to the d20 page.  Basically, you choose two classes for each level and take the best of both classes and all abilities for both classes at each level.

For 3 levels of paragon, you get +2 on one ability score, a skill bonus, and a special ability or two.  It's a way to multi-class without any XP penality.  To make it work, you have to pick a race so that your paragon benefits are just outside your normal class(es).


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:
			
		

> I can't find it, but Mogwli asked earlier and the response, probably by Scotley, has a link to the d20 page.  Basically, you choose two classes for each level and take the best of both classes and all abilities for both classes at each level.




It was my response, actually.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Scotley:  Did you mean that JA's pumping out campaigns like you and Andrea are younguns??  Oh, wait!  It was your "tax deduction" comment that confused me there... never mind!




Hey, we are out of the baby business. Three is my limit. Anyway, to answer your other question. The Gestalt rules can be found here:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/gestaltCharacters.htm

J Alexander was looking for a high powered game and Gestalt rules are a high powered variant that he chose as an alternative to epic level gaming. They come from the book Unearthed Arcana.


----------



## Rhun

Well, I'm thinking my PC is going to be a SOMETHING // ROGUE gestalt. I'm not sure what I will combine it with yet, though.

Maybe a fighter type...I'm thinking he will be of the logger/carpenter background, perhaps, and thus handy to have around for the colony.


Oh, was there an approved book of sources somewhere?


----------



## Lou

Rhun said:
			
		

> Oh, was there an approved book of sources somewhere?




JA outlined some rules in Post 730 and Post 759.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Mowgli*

Pendak will be a Dwarf Ranger/Wizard with three levels of Paragon (actual class levels work out to Paragon 3/Ranger 10/Wizard 11).  A decent fighter type w/ a couple of animals (companion and familiar).  He's a Transmuter, and I chose to exclude Illusion and Evocation - so he won't have the classic fireball/lighting bolt stuff.  It seems like he's got lots of skills, but I spread him fairly thin so none of them are extraordinarily high (no total bonuses greater than 10 right now, though that may change if JA grows a small soft place in his heart and allows us another level   ).

Thanks for the warm fuzzy, Leif!  I'm glad Pandak found a home as well (though he's a little reworked due the Gestalt rules).  He wouldn't exist without you, you know!


----------



## Lou

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Pendak will be a Dwarf Ranger/Wizard with three levels of Paragon (actual class levels work out to Paragon 3/Ranger 10/Wizard 11).




Did you see my note to Leif posted 8 posts above?  You too are a brave man!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Mowgli*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> Did you see my note to Leif posted 8 posts above?  You too are a brave man!




Brave, stupid, foolhardy - pick your adjective!  Never-the-less, I'm going to give it a try.  Wizard is an odd choice for me as well - I absolutely love small, sneaky, lightly armored rogue types, but I've been trying to get out of my rut lately (hence the Goliath Barbarian/Binder in the Constables game).  Pandak should be a nice change of pace for me as well.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Comments*

LOL  No there have been wizards in the past.........if they are willing to deal with the church....originally i wanted to get away from a super magic oriented campaign thus the Church preoccupation with hunting down and killing wizards and wanted to have characters focus on what they can do as a person without all the typical magical augmentation and it kind of stuck.........


The Colony game involves a different set of criteria and thus the rulers of the realms involved are going to be thinking outside the box..thus wizards..........and a dwarf...


Lou
Battle Sorceor is acceptable


Housekeeping

Next week  I will have the wiki space up and running partialy...I will have in it the rules for character generation for all the campaigns i have started as well as seperate RG's. when I post the link  please go to it and post your charcter in the appropriate gallery.

I hope to have also copied in their all the threads from enwolrd for reference.......and will have a q and a section with different titles like Race Relations, Religous Questions etc and I ask that from now on please post your question in the appropriate section and I will respond..I am trying to consolidate things so I dont have to go back and keep answering the same questions as well as a safequard should enworld crash....sorry if this is going to inconvience anyone...


----------



## J. Alexander

*New Email*

Hey Guys

I am changing my email address to JTodd.Alexander@gmail.com...i will keep the old one active for another 45 days..

J


----------



## Lou

*Wizards are back in for the colony game...*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Silly me!  I totally forgot about JA's fear of Wizards!  (I think David Copperfield frightened his mother while she was pregnant with him.)  Make that a ranger/druid or cleric, then!




Looks like Wizard class is back on the table....  See JA's post here:



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> LOL  No there have been wizards in the past.........if they are willing to deal with the church....originally i wanted to get away from a super magic oriented campaign thus the Church preoccupation with hunting down and killing wizards and wanted to have characters focus on what they can do as a person without all the typical magical augmentation and it kind of stuck.........
> 
> 
> The Colony game involves a different set of criteria and thus the rulers of the realms involved are going to be thinking outside the box..thus wizards..........and a dwarf...


----------



## Neurotic

*New mail and game*

New mail noted. There goes test mail  Please check.

New game: Truenamer uses true names of things to make something happen. He has small number of utterances (kind of like Warlock with invocations) except he needs SKILL roll to make it happen. DC to affect creature is (i think) 10+2xHD so to affect Pit fiend, one needs DC 30 roll, SR and saves apply normally.

INT is primary stat, cha rules saves DC...and has 4+INT skills and is thus somewhat of a skill monkey, but with fairly limited skills and has Use Magic Device as class skill so he can use (again like Warlock) wands, scrolls and such...

Maybe I should create 1st level for avengers so you can see it play-tested before deciding. For colony I'll make alchemist/artificer that will create small modern like devices in magic settings (lamp posts and such ) 
OR 
if dwarf place remains: Fighter/Cleric of Clangeddin


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:
			
		

> JA outlined some rules in Post 730 and Post 759.




Thanks, Lou!


----------



## Leif

Lou said:
			
		

> Looks like Wizard class is back on the table....  See JA's post here:



Great!  Just what I bloody well needed!  MORE CHOICES!  Just when I had made myself be content with a Ranger / Druid.  Ahhh, I think I'll stick with that anyway.  I know Scotley had also said he was going to play a druid, but I don't think that we'll be covering the same ground at all, because my guy will be using his druid abilities just to augment his ranger abilities probably 85% of the time.

My understanding is that this will be for The Colony, which is the "Gestalt Game" (whatever that means).  The other game is the 3rd level game, right?  What's the name of that one again?  And who among us will be permitted to participate?


----------



## Scotley

Damn! Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> My understanding is that this will be for The Colony, which is the "Gestalt Game" (whatever that means).




Correct.



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> The other game is the 3rd level game, right?  What's the name of that one again?  And who among us will be permitted to participate?




Divine Avengers, or DA for short.


So in total there are 4 possible games:

1) The Great North (you are not a part of this one)
2) Southern Operatives
3) Divine Avengers
4) Colony / Gestalt


----------



## Lou

*J.Alexander, please clarify...*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Lou
> Battle Sorceor is acceptable




To which game or games does this statement apply?

I have proposed a single-class battle sorcerer with clerical domain feats in the DA game.  The draft is here.

I also proposed an Elvira-like battle sorceress/spontaneous casting cloistered cleric for the Colony/Gestalt game.  Previously, I have emailed you two different versions of this character.  I am willing to let this one go, because the group appears to be getting larger than you wanted.  You could always introduce my character later for game reasons.

Interesting that I seem to be moving from cleric mode to battle sorcerer mode...


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Correct.  Divine Avengers, or DA for short.
> So in total there are 4 possible games:
> 1) The Great North (you are not a part of this one),2) Southern Operatives,3) Divine Avengers,4) Colony / Gestalt



Thanks, Rhun.  You're the only one who seems to answer my questions about this stuff!     Honestly, though, when I took a few moments to rest last evening, I easily firgured out the DA/Colony stuff on my own.  What I can't still figure out is:  What in the WORLD does "Gestalt Game" mean?


----------



## Scotley

Leif, The Gestalt rules allow for a special more powerful type of multi-classing. I tried to answer this yesterday, but perhaps it got lost in the shuffle. 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3996891&postcount=765


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Thanks, Rhun.  You're the only one who seems to answer my questions about this stuff!     Honestly, though, when I took a few moments to rest last evening, I easily firgured out the DA/Colony stuff on my own.  What I can't still figure out is:  What in the WORLD does "Gestalt Game" mean?




Exactly as Scotley posted above. Your PC will have two classes, and progress in both at the same time. For example, I'm thinking about doing a:

Fighter 11 // Rogue 11

This isn't a 22nd level character, but an 11th level GESTALT using the link Scotley posted. You progress in both at the same time, meaning you get the best of both worlds:

BAB +11, Fighter feats, the best save progression, sneak attack damage, rogue skill points, etc.


----------



## Leif

*slight change*

Scrap the Ranger/Druid Gestalt character.  Replace with FIGHTER/ROGUE gestalt character.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/gestaltCharacters.htm


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Scrap the Ranger/Druid Gestalt character.  Replace with FIGHTER/ROGUE gestalt character.
> 
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/gestaltCharacters.htm




WHOA...no stealing my idea, man. I'm playing the fighter/rogue.


----------



## J. Alexander

I thought it was my job to confuse poor players and their pc's.....

I guess i could always not start a new game and just keep the two i got 


I will be slow posting next week in order to get some things ready for the upcoming games and work is going to be crazy...i should be able to post once a day though....


----------



## Neurotic

*Divine avengers*

I thought that DA starts at first level?

JA, I know Truenamer isn't in books you listed, I simply find it true concept (have you read Earthsea?) behind magic...it's not very powerful class and I think it needs serious tweaking to work at all, but I'm willing to try...

(mechanics around skills sucks as you skill rises 1/level and DC raises at 2xHD so you constantly run behind )

History for Colony game will come in mail during the day...as I reviewed other's idea I concluded that a) we don't have an alchemist (but alchemy is class skill only for magic users which I don't like) and we don't have historian and military leader (bard and marshall) so history follows...


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> WHOA...no stealing my idea, man. I'm playing the fighter/rogue.



Awww!!  Come on, man!!  Isn't there room enough for both of us?   Ok, ok, switch me to a fighter/druid, then.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Awww!!  Come on, man!!  Isn't there room enough for both of us?   Ok, ok, switch me to a fighter/druid, then.





That sounds like an interesting combination.


----------



## Leif

*&*@#$!!!*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> That sounds like an interesting combination.



If It's so bloody interesting, then YOU play it!!   

  

I guess my gestalt fighter/druid will be a cross between Smoky the Bear and Dudley DooRite!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Pandak Kaswitikan - Yer Friendly Local Mage Smith*

JA has made a generous concession for the party - 

He's granted Pandak 5000 Exp for each person in the party with which to craft magic items.  Any of this that he doesn't use is scrapped, so he won't be getting any unfair advantage in that realm.  Characters pay the gold, Pandak pays the exp out of the pool, and crafts the item.  He's an 11th level Wizard, and can Craft Arms/Armor and Wondrous Items.  *JA made it clear that the 35000 limit still holds - the Market Price of any one item can't be more than 35000 GP, no more than 5 items altogether, and 65000 GP for Magic Items/Equipment/Etc.*

If there are any items you want him to whip up for you, let me know so I can make sure he's got the appropriate spells in his book!  If he doesn't (he can't cast Evocation or Illusion spells, for example) you'll have to pay the GP price for an NPC spellcaster to cast the spells as Pandak makes the item.

This is not required for anyone in the party - we just thought it would be a good way for Pandak to establish a non-combat usefulness to the party, make use of a couple of feats, and give a boost to the group at the same time.

I guess we should wait until he makes final selection of characters before we put this in action.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Cast so Far*

so far here are the cast of characters

Scotely
Mowgli
Rhun
One opened proably to be taken by Dracomender
One openen proably to be taken by Nightbreeze
One open

of course this may change but i am not seeing any more submissions and Neurotic stated his prefernce is for lower level games..


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Oops - wrong thread!


----------



## Nightbreeze

Ooh, I thought the colony game was already filled and stepped back....thanks JA for advising me.

I thing I'm going to play gestald druid/something unless the position is filled....I'll reread now the last 3-4 pages of this thread in search of info and inspiration.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Ok, finished hunting informations. I'd like to play a Rogue//Druid character (quite unusual, huh?)

Very rough idea: the character is a famous city and residence builder. He is known for being a pretty diplomatic fellow, and he has many skills that help in the estabilishment of new colonies and cities. Above all, thanks to his philosophy and druidic skills, all his cities are in balance with nature, without being poor or ineffective. The closer thing to elven cities that humans have.

As for his personality, in youth he was a stern apprentice druid, enraged by the destruction that civilization brings to the beatiful landscapes. His mentor was a wise and unusual old shaman, who sent him to study at a famous academy for nobles (how did the mentor manage to pay for it and convince the administrators of this academy to accept his student is unknow). At first, because of his spite for aristocrats, he felt out of his place there, and often slipped to the slums, where he learned to enjoy himself with questionable activities (like thievery and so on). At the beginning of the second year, however, a sudden realization came to him: the best way to fight the corruption of the lands is to control it: if he is the one who controls the estabilishment of a new colony, he can make it so that it doesn't hurt nature. He went on in becoming one of the best in the accademy and since then he has worked for many nations, cities and nobles (one of them, particularly satisfied by his new summer residence, granted him a minor noble title)

When building a new colony/city, he relies on his diplomatic skills, on his knowledge in many fields, and on his magic to find suitable resources. If he is not the only one in command, he simply blackmails the others to respect nature: after all, he can find a mine of gold with absolute ease, but he does so only if his requests are satisfied. 

His dream is to build one of the richest and most beatiful cities in the world.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Nightbreeze*

The concept is sound and solid but we are kinda heavy on the druid types in the party...as for the blackmailing etc...i can see the character aspect and overall motive but am kinda unsure how that may play out in the group dynamic......Foreshadowing the layout of goverment is that it is a joint colony of several kinddoms / interests....and will be ruled by a council of which the party will form the majority voting block...so i have some reservations about blackmailing the council to get what he wants even though it is for the good of nautre and true to his alingnment.....it could possible wreak havoic on the team spirite..etc i mean who wants to really help someone who has blackmailed him.........

I am not nixing the idea just have a few concerns.................


----------



## Nightbreeze

Hmm, I see. As there are other druids in the party, they should be pretty able to cast "commune with nature" too. I wasn't really meaning "blackmailing": it was a more suble thing, like "listen, I know where a huge deposit of gold lies, but before finding it, may we please move that acqueduct in order to avoid destroying the forest? Besides, it would be more beatiful that way". But if there are other druids in the party, I guess that won't work. Pity, I liked that concept.

Problem is...prety much roles are already filled. We have a fighter/rogue, a druid/rogue, a wizard and a cleric....not much left. I'd like to make some heavy magic and skill(knowledge, profession, craft), user, but I will inevitably step on someone's toes...especially in a 5 players gestald party.

In your setting, a gestald cleric/wizard would be a really interesting fellow....or maybe some other strange spellcasting class combined with a cleric. But at this moment I find myself in lack of inspiration....however I've always wanted to play such a game, so I'l think about it very hard. 

Any suggestion, prompts, flying brainstormed ideas?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Nightbreeze*

Okay that sheds a lot of light on it and i dont have a problem with it now.....as for the druid part.....we can always use another  if that is what you wish to play...with such a small party more or less there is going have to be overlapping and mutually supportive roles..at this level your not going to be up against meer orckises .......so flesh him out and lets see what you get.

Every thought about a Warlock/Druid. or a Sorceoror/Druid...talk about some serious bang bang in addition to access to all the druid feats and skills...........could be lethal....


----------



## Nightbreeze

Yeah...put point is, I really want access to those skills and skill points...(like knowledge architecture and engineering, and so on).

Would you be willing to exchange some unused class features (like wildshape) for additional class skills and skill points at each level? That would be reasonable, for a druid with that background...I'll be waiting for your thoughs about this.

The idea of Warlock/Druid or Sorcerer/Druid is interesting, even if building a lethal character is not my primary goal...as you said, combat won't be the focus of this campaign.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Nightbreeze*

We are dealing with very powerful character types here..so i would be more than flexibale in steeping outside the box a little if you wish to take the route or trading class skills.....off the top of my head how does spending one feat that gives you acess to two skills which can then be considered a class skill.......or something similar.......or if you want to take the rouge for the skills that would be also acceptable as your narrowing his focus..

Any suggestions from the rest of the crowd?


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Any suggestions from the rest of the crowd?




I'm sure there is already a feat out there that does something like that...I'm using my gf's PC, so I don't have acccess to all my Crystal Keep documents to look it up; I can probably do that tomorrow, though.


----------



## Redclaw

Heroes of Battle has two skills that do something similar, as well as giving an additional bonus.  I think one gives access to Hide and Move Silently, as well as an initiative bonus.


----------



## Scotley

I don't think it would be unreasonable to give up wildshape for 6 skill points a level rather than the usual 4. Give up the animal companion to and you could even maybe get away with 8. I'd say gain 2 more class skills if you get 6 per level and 4 class skills if you get 8 skill points per level. If that seems too generous maybe you could give up something like trackless step as well.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Oops - double post!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I would say either 2 additional skill points per level or 2 additional class skills/level.  I'd lean toward the 2 skill points, because some skills are far more valuable than others due to the frequency with which they are used and/or whether or not they can be used 'untrained.'  I'd lean toward avoiding the pitfalls of judging those questions and just give the two points/level.

On the other hand, there are classes that get lots of skill points, and one could argue that granting another class extra points would make character classes such as the Rogue less useful (or at least less vital) to a group - especially if the Rogue character was designed with the idea that he/she would be the groups 'skill monkey.'  So if you want lots of class skills or lots of skill points, take a Rogue or a Ranger.

And on the third hand    I don't think it's just class abilities that were taken into account when the classes were made - I think it's more complicated than that.

But on the 4th hand, in a fairly high powered Gestalt game like this one the lines are fairly well blurred already, so I'm not sure how much difference it will make - other than every player getting a character they are really happy with.

(Never ask an Elf for advice, for they will say both yes and no.  Or something like that, anyway - I'm feeling too lazy to go looking through Fellowship to get the quote exactly right).


----------



## Nightbreeze

I was thinking about it a little bit, and I decided to have a look at the variant druidic classes present in Unearthed Arcana.

According to them, Wild Shape+Armor and shield proficiency are equivalent to 
1) Bonus to AC when unarmed as monk
2) Fast movement as monk
3) Favored enemy as ranger
4) Swift tracker as ranger
5) Track feat.

So, wild shape is worth a lot and that make sense, considering that it turns the druid into a melee monster. 

At the same time, Animal companion+Spontaneous Casting+Wild Empathy are equivalent to:
1) Rage
2) Tireless Rage
3) Fast Movement.


I know that there are some other druid variants, but I have no access to my books now.

What I want for class skills are Bluff and All knowledge skills.

Now, let's have a look at the cloistered cleric. He gets d6 HD (instead of d8) and 1/2 bab (instead of 3/4). He gains decipher script, speak languages and all knowledge skills, as well as 4 bonus skill points at each level.

I would argue that wild shape (and all it's imporvements) and animal companion are more important than a little bit reduced HD die and -1/4 bab, because in combat they offset them totally (if someone has ever played a high level druid, he knows that very well). But it would be ok for me to accept that they are equal, if you think that's too much.

So,
-Wild shape.
-Animal companion.
+All knowledge skills, speak languages and bluff.
+4 skill points at each level.  (+5 or +6 if you think that wild shape and animal companion are worth more)


----------



## J. Alexander

*Need to Think*

I am going to have to sleep on this and think about it....especially as your moving away for key strengths of a class for a somewhat weaker overall postion at least that is my thinking for now....also i dont want to get to completated in guttinga class and reworking it etc.....so i need to think on it  but right now my decision would be to allow you to take rouge only at first level and no other levels and then your two main classes....that could make up for the fact that some are playin paragons of their race.....

Anyway just my thoughts........i will let you know for sure tomorrow....

and anyone else please give your 2cent if you would like


----------



## Nightbreeze

Ok then. Just a note: it is true that I'm willing to give away my main strenght for the class, but if you allow me to pick some druidic spells out of the main books you use, it should level the field. Not the completely broken one (like owl's insight, for one), but other spells that I use, like kelpstrand. (I know druid inside out and out inside...). Besides, there's always the other class.


----------



## Scotley

Taking levels in human paragon would allow you to get any 10 class skills and make one skill a class skill later too. You wouldn't get any extra skill points that way, but there is a feat that gives you +5 skill points that you could take as the human paragon bonus feat. You could also use the +2 ability to bonus to raise Int and get more skill points as well as a +1 on all Int based skills such as knowledge. You would lose some of the higher level druid abilities and one level of spell casting as well as having slightly less powerful animal companion and wildshape. That might actually accomplish all your stated aims without having to change the druid at all.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Argh....as we want to keep it simple, couldn't we just make it a Cloistered cleric//Druid? 
Then I just give up animal companion and some other minor druidic ability (like trackless step), for bluff as class skill and +2 skill points at each level. I'm going to max wisdom and intelligence anyway.


----------



## J. Alexander

*nightbreeze*

done


----------



## Nightbreeze

Perfectly then, I'm going to re-write the background (it would be quite similar to that one, I'll just adjust the rogue part to a clerical one). Any idea about how the church would regard a cleric with druidical powers?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Nightbreeze*

Well unlike Hanna Montana you Will  not have the Best of Both Worlds ....safe to say i have not give it that much thought  but i would suggest you come up with a reason for abandong the church and going druid on them....................cause you cant be a member of the church and an active priest and be a druid........


----------



## Leif

Mowgli said:
			
		

> (Never ask an Elf for advice, for they will say both yes and no.  Or something like that, anyway - I'm feeling too lazy to go looking through Fellowship to get the quote exactly right).



Actually, if memory seves, the quote you're looking for is:

"But it is also said, 'Go not to the elves for counsel, for they will say both yea and nay.' "

Or at least, I think so, maybe.

Anyway, after having read this thread through to the end, and becoming completely lost and confused, I'm not sure that I belong in this game after all.     My computer at home went on the fritz yesterday, right now I've sneaked into my office on a Sunday to get caught up w/ enWorld.  I'll be calling the computer go-rillas tomorrow morning.  Hopefully they can come for a visit tomorrow afternoon and get me all fixed up.  But, during the week, at least, I should have access to my work comp.  (I would still feel funny carrying dnd books up here, though, ya know?!!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

That's the one I was looking for - thanks, Leif!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Well unlike Hanna Montana you Will  not have the Best of Both Worlds ....safe to say i have not give it that much thought  but i would suggest you come up with a reason for abandong the church and going druid on them....................cause you cant be a member of the church and an active priest and be a druid........






			
				Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Perfectly then, I'm going to re-write the background (it would be quite similar to that one, I'll just adjust the rogue part to a clerical one). Any idea about how the church would regard a cleric with druidical powers?




*Nightbreeze*

I suppose one way to go about it would be from the standpoint that it's not actually the Church but the Light that grants a priest his powers.  How 'bout this:

_A priest of the Light who shows a natural inclination for heretical nature magic.  It is unquestionable that the Light is granting him clerical spells and abilities, so the Church can't officially brand him a heretic, but boy is he an embarassment!  Hey, let's keep him cloistered so he doesn't have a chance to show his stuff in public . . .

Years later . . .

OK, this guys getting fairly potent both as a cleric and as a druid, we've got to figure something else out for him to keep him out of the public eye.  Hey, let's send him off to help start a colony in the @$$ end of nowhere!  He'll be useful to them (and to the church) but he'll be out of the sight (and minds) of the general populace as well.  And if we're lucky, he'll actually get killed over there - something that wasn't likely to happen while he was stuffed away in that monastery._

This way, he gets his clerical powers and his druidic powers, and there's a nice conflict in the backstory that could provide meat for adventures and complications when we need them to 'spice things up.'

Additionally, if you want to say his Druidical powers manifested late in life you've got a backstory for Human Paragon class combined with Cleric for his first three levels, granting you the additional class skills and skill points mentioned by Scotley a few posts back. (http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4002664&postcount=808)


----------



## Leif

JA?  You didn't list my (12th level gestalt rules) Fighter/Druid on your cast of characters.  Have I been bumped?  If so, then I won't bother rolling him up.  Sorry that I haven't put pen to paper for him yet.  Is this using a point-buy system, or rolls?  Honestly, I looked for this because I know you told us at one time, but I couldn't find it just now.  Either way, I can probably get him rolled up sometime tomorrow, and get him finished tomorrow night (but my computer at home is not working now, so unless I get it fixed tomorrow that will do us no good) and maybe get him posted on Tuesday?

This is still the only thread for the Gestalt game, isn't it?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Leif*

Yes it is the only thread for the Gestalt Game...and the only reason he was not listed for a slot or consideratino as I had no idea what he really looked like other than the vague outline you presented...remember the character selection is going to more or less be based on how well it fit's with the overall group...and the listing i made was tentative based on what i had to compare and go over with my check sheet. So truly the entire party has not been cast or is totaly locked in.  We are using the modifed rules for you number generation  4d6 droppint ones..two of the scores must be 17 or better


----------



## J. Alexander

*Mowgli*

Okay dammit we have been associating for way to long...you dam near point for point described the reaction i had planned.....


----------



## Neurotic

*General question*

What about Divine Avengers? Do we start at first or third level? Distinctly I remember, it was first level initialy and don't remember it changed...

JA, Truenamer? he would be more useful in 12th level gestalt then in first level, but if you don't allow it I won't bother...I do PREFFER lower levels, but doens't mean I'm not intersted. As it seems not all places are taken I'll post initial background later today...

I'd really like Truenamer tested in game as there is so much on boards how weak the class is and I like the concept. Maybe we can work some changes later if needed...


----------



## Leif

*Hennett, Leif's Gestalt Game Ranger/Druid*

Here ya go, JA:

I rolled Hennett's stats here: invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/15680/ (I decided to switch dec and con, too, btw)

Here's what I got:
S 17
D17
C11
I 11
W 13
C 11

He's not necessarily going to be much of druid, I guess, but he beats hell as a ranger.  Hennett is going to be primarily an archer.  His first feat will be Weapon Focus, Shortbow (it's easier to maneuver through thick woods and briars with a short bow), with Rapid Shot and Point Blank Shot to follow as soon as possible.  I look for Hennett to be pretty weak as a healer, but he'll do what he can.

Now, do we start at first level or third?


----------



## Scotley

I believe the gestalt game is to be a high level game starting at 12th or possibly 13th.


----------



## Leif

Well, I really wish JA would say something, then, because the last posts I saw on the subject said starting level would be 1st or 3rd.


----------



## Lou

Neurotic said:
			
		

> What about Divine Avengers? Do we start at first or third level? Distinctly I remember, it was first level initialy and don't remember it changed...
> 
> JA, Truenamer? he would be more useful in 12th level gestalt then in first level, but if you don't allow it I won't bother...I do PREFFER lower levels, but doens't mean I'm not intersted. As it seems not all places are taken I'll post initial background later today...
> 
> I'd really like Truenamer tested in game as there is so much on boards how weak the class is and I like the concept. Maybe we can work some changes later if needed...




Neurotic:
JA listed Divine Avengers as 3rd level to start, see Post #1 in this that thread.  I think you have been reading the related posts in the "Call to the Four Lands," this thread, where there was some discussion of starting at 1st level.

I would love to see you play a Truenamer.  I don't know what that is, but think it would make for an interesting addition.  The followers of Saint Pelor can always kill off the infidel infiltrator if necessary....


----------



## Leif

*Starting Level for Gestalt Game*

Personally, I would love to start my Gestalt ranger/druid out at 12th or 13th level.  See, that's kinda why I suspect that JA will start us out at 1st or 3rd level:  just to make my life difficult!!     Boy, I hope he proves me wrong this time!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Questions*

Divine avengers is starting out at 3rd level

The Colony is starting out at 12th


Neurotic
I cant really get my mind around that of a truename so i am going to have to say no.


OCC: Telpehone day so i am frustrated as all hell...not realy a good day for questions ..if you can save them for tomorrow


----------



## Leif

*Hennett the Ranger/Druid, 12th Level Gestalt*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Divine avengers is starting out at 3rd level
> The Colony is starting out at 12th



Oh, yayyy!  That means I get a couple of ability score increases to make Hennett's wisdom decent.  Actually, I'll probably switch his dex and wisdom, which will make his wisdom 17 to start, and his dex 13 to start.  Then I can devote those ability score increases to his dex to improve his archery.  So, before any ability score increases, Hennett's scores will be:
S 17
D 13
C 11
I  11
W 17
C 11


----------



## Nightbreeze

Ugh...19 rolls before rolling a set with two 17s. If there was an easier way, don't tell me, it will make my life just more miserable. link: invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/15694/ 
The 7 to str, the 17 and 17 to wisdom and intelligence.


----------



## Scotley

I feel your pain. It took me at least that many.


----------



## Lou

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Ugh...19 rolls before rolling a set with two 17s. If there was an easier way, don't tell me, it will make my life just more miserable. link: invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/15694/
> The 7 to str, the 17 and 17 to wisdom and intelligence.




A cloistered cleric/druid with a 7 strength?  That sounds like perfect roll-play material--ivory tower book learnin' at its best!  Suddenly losing wild shape doesn't sound as good, does it?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Help for the DM*

Okay guys...anyone wanting to earn some serious brownine points can help me out.. i just cant get the hang of wiki spaces and creating all the pages and divisinons i need...so anykind soul out there who knows how and is willing...please hit me up...


----------



## Neurotic

*Truenamer*

Hey, JA, just out of curiosity, what is it you don't like in truenamer?

Lou, no luck with seeing truenamer in action  and you'd be hard pressed to prove that he uses magic instead of sorcery...


Here is then history of Thornrose:
Edward Thornrose was born into forgotten noble family turned merchant and then ruined by amoral competition using less then honorable methods. For as long as he can remember he was poor and perpetualy on the verge of starving. Finaly, they really started starving as his parents will to live broke and they stopped even trying. They lived off streets, begging (Edward more then they) and picking up scraps. One night in the middle of the winter, Edward woke up, unable to feel the warmth of his parents he slept between. He still felt the bodies, but no heat. Fearing the worst he threw blankets off and lighted a lantern. His parents stirred and then rose, eyes shining yellow in the light, faces contorting in parody of smile, sharp teeth visible with long tongue licking cracked lips. Cooome, son, come to your mom. one of new ghouls called.

Terrified beyond belief, Edward bolted through the sewers that were his home for past several years and didn't stop until he was outside, shivering on the snow under clear winter sky. Finally, practicaly dead from fear, exaustion and cold, he stumbled into guard patrol that took him to church orphanage.

His will to live proved stronger then shock of loosing everything, his parents were burden for him as they didn't want to live anymore, but he sustained them from love. Now that it was taken away in worse possible way, he took to helping others avoid same fate. He grew up strong in the light, his intimate knowledge of sewers and less reputable parts of town helping ferret out any threat to poor that might have appeared.

In the orphanage he learned a lot about undead and knew exactly what befell his parents. They are probably destroyed by now, but hw knows not for certain. All he knows is that he will do his utmost best to prevent that from happening to others. He will spend his money on poor, bring children to orphanage and kill undead on sight. For that purpose he always carries small mace in addition to his usual short sword.

As you can guess, he is your resident rogue. If there is feat, ability or variant class that allows him to sneak attack undead, I'm taking it  Otherwise, he needs class skill, Knowledge (Religion) for undead and will search for items with ghosttouch (both armor and weapons) and death ward...


----------



## Nightbreeze

Lou said:
			
		

> A cloistered cleric/druid with a 7 strength?  That sounds like perfect roll-play material--ivory tower book learnin' at its best!  Suddenly losing wild shape doesn't sound as good, does it?



 Meh, I have it now, and besides I was a full caster anyway...no need for strenght. But yyeah, it's a good material for the background.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Neurotic said:
			
		

> If there is feat, ability or variant class that allows him to sneak attack undead, I'm taking it  Otherwise, he needs class skill, Knowledge (Religion) for undead and will search for items with ghosttouch (both armor and weapons) and death ward...




Nope, there's only wraithstrike (SC) and a prestige class for halfing undead hunters.


----------



## Neurotic

*Wraithstrike*

Where can I find one wraithstrike (I mean what book)? Does anybody know good PrC for rogue undead hunter? Was thinking briefly of Favored Soul, but I have enough clerics on my plate right now


----------



## Nightbreeze

Wraithstrike is a spell in the SpellCompendium (aka SC).


----------



## J. Alexander

*Truename*

I dont have a problem with a Truename per se,, i just cant get my mind aroud it and see where it would fit in the world...I have very developed notion of the Church of the Light and it did not really fit into it..now and archvisit most certainly...........also it was one of the reasons i said not to the oriential elementalist...it did not fit into the overall picture.....

Sorry.


----------



## Neurotic

*No problem*

I was just wandering because it's not so powerful class to unbalance things...and it's so 'fringe' that it can fit anywhere...but of course, if it doesn't fit, my bad...

So, for Colony: I rolled about 20 times, closest I got is 18, 16, 16, 16, 14, 14, 13, 10...may I use it or should just continue rolling?

Also, for DA, in one post you say std 34 point buy...that stands as is?


----------



## Nightbreeze

Neurotic said:
			
		

> I was just wandering because it's not so powerful class to unbalance things...and it's so 'fringe' that it can fit anywhere...but of course, if it doesn't fit, my bad...
> 
> So, for Colony: I rolled about 20 times, closest I got is 18, 16, 16, 16, 14, 14, 13, 10...may I use it or should just continue rolling?
> 
> Also, for DA, in one post you say std 34 point buy...that stands as is?



 Well, lucky you. Mine is just horrible -17, 17, 7, 10, 10, 11


----------



## Neurotic

*Rolls*

I still don't have 2 x 17

JA, may I re-shuffle some attributes to get another to 17? By point cost basis or any other exchange rates JA finds suitable...

Or simply use these and then use ability raise to go higher?


----------



## Leif

*Wikiness*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys...anyone wanting to earn some serious brownine points can help me out.. i just cant get the hang of wiki spaces and creating all the pages and divisinons i need...so anykind soul out there who knows how and is willing...please hit me up...



Wikiness is actually pretty easy to understand.  If you already have a wiki set up, then you're already ahead of the game.  Some of the commends require that you type fairly complicated commands very precisely, just like programming in the old BASIC language, if you, like me, can remember that far back.  So perhaps that is the cause of your trouble, maybe?  If you get one character out of place, it won't do what you want it to do.  Otherwise it's a pretty intuitive system.  Just decide what you want it to do, and then do it!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Stuff*

Maybe for those who actually use to use basic .....i have tried just cant seem to be able to create a division of pages..does everything have to be a new page and you link them   ...oh well i may have to give up on wiki

Standard buy for the Da......

Neurotic yes you can use that roll for the Colony character

Also i more or want you guys to stay to the core books outlined  I dont want to go far afield in classes and feats etc and i know there are tons of nifty feats out there etc ...but lets try to keep the characters as simple and straighforward as possible


----------



## Lou

Neurotic said:
			
		

> As you can guess, he is your resident rogue. If there is feat, ability or variant class that allows him to sneak attack undead, I'm taking it  Otherwise, he needs class skill, Knowledge (Religion) for undead and will search for items with ghosttouch (both armor and weapons) and death ward...




Grave Strike (Clr 1, Pal 1) from the Complete Adventurer p. 150 allows you to sneak attack undead for one round. (according to Crystal Keep).  Personal effect spell cast as a swift action. 

What you need is a 10000 gp greater truedeath crystal.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Back to the Basics*

Hint to all players

The more far afield you go the less likely you will chosen for the colony which is already a stretch with the Gestalt....remember the kiss rule...keep it simple stupid....interesting backgorunds  character hooks are more than acceptable...but lets start watching the class combinations.....all the feats and the appeareance of trying to min max the characters......as i posted earlier if you character will not be selected............

As for the Divin Avengers  were kinda having the same problem.......so if something jumps up and bites you in the ass dont blame the dm you were well warned about how i will deal with the issue..

Sorry to be an ass about it guys..but all the private posts i am getting asking for one more thing etc is getting out of hand...lets go back to the basics


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Maybe for those who actually use to use basic .....i have tried just cant seem to be able to create a division of pages..does everything have to be a new page and you link them   ...oh well i may have to give up on wiki
> Standard buy for the Da......
> Neurotic yes you can use that roll for the Colony character
> Also i more or want you guys to stay to the core books outlined  I dont want to go far afield in classes and feats etc and i know there are tons of nifty feats out there etc ...but lets try to keep the characters as simple and straighforward as possible



Wiki:  OK, you're right.  I didn't know what you wanted to do, but, yeah, you can't do that.  Wikis are funny about blank space on pages.  If you leave blank lines, then when you save the wiki, it will take out all the extra blank space.  But you can just create new pages for everything. 

And, books I'll want to use (if you approve that is) are these:  ph, ph2, complete divine, complete champion, complete warrior, complete adventurer, maybe complete mage, maybe complete arcane.  How many of those are not permitted?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Leif*

Those are okay as far as i know off the top of my head


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Maybe for those who actually use to use basic .....i have tried just cant seem to be able to create a division of pages..does everything have to be a new page and you link them   ...oh well i may have to give up on wiki




Give me a call tonight or send me an email and I'll help you get the wiki organized. You may have to use a little different system than you want, but creating and linking pages is very simple.


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Those are okay as far as i know off the top of my head



Ok, great!  I imagine that I'll be able to do what I want with PH, Complete Warrior, Complete  Champion and Complete Adventurer.  Might also need Complete Divine, but I think you already approved that one.

I'll really have to think about the PrC thing.  It occurs to me now that I couold divert into a PrC for a level or two and then resume progression in the original class.  That would be the only multi-class that was permitted, though, wouldn't it? So, for instance, if I started out as druid, then multi-classed into ranger, I couldn't then add e druid or ranger PrC, could I?  I'm pretty sure this topic has come up before, so forgive my re-hash of this stuff, please.


----------



## Scotley

With the Gestalt rules you get two classes at the same time kinda like in the old 1e days. I believe the DM has limited us to only two classes and if we want something more, a racial paragon class. Racial pragons were introduced in Unearthed Arcana and can be found here:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/races/racialParagonClasses.htm

Given recent posts by the DM suggesting we stay as core as possible it might not be wise to go this route.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> With the Gestalt rules you get two classes at the same time kinda like in the old 1e days. I believe the DM has limited us to only two classes and if we want something more, a racial paragon class. Racial pragons were introduced in Unearthed Arcana and can be found here:
> http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/races/racialParagonClasses.htm
> Given recent posts by the DM suggesting we stay as core as possible it might not be wise to go this route.



Yeah, I've already been "hipped" to the Gestalt rules.  And I don't need a link to racial paragons, because I already know I don't like them.  Looks like I'm just Ranger/Druid material, then!


----------



## Dracomeander

Where are we posting our characters for review before game start. Finally figured out a workable mechanic for Conrad. Just got to write up his background for you now.

Conrad is a Dwarven Cleric / Ranger. He will not be stepping on anyone else's toes in the ranger department. He has enough skill to get by but his focus is in Smithcrafts and Architecture. As a dwarf, I switched his Ride for Knowledge Architecture as a class skill. Dwarf legs are just not suited to straddling a riding animal. As a cleric of Moradin, he is versed in the creation of magic arms, armor, and miscellaneous items as well as the more mundane craftsmanship expected of a dwarf.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Conrad is a Dwarven Cleric / Ranger. He will not be stepping on anyone else's toes in the ranger department. He has enough skill to get by but his focus is in Smithcrafts and Architecture. As a dwarf, I switched his Ride for Knowledge Architecture as a class skill. Dwarf legs are just not suited to straddling a riding animal. As a cleric of Moradin, he is versed in the creation of magic arms, armor, and miscellaneous items as well as the more mundane craftsmanship expected of a dwarf.




Between Conrad and Pandak we'll have the Arms/Armor and the Wondrous Items covered - he's Divine oriented and Pandak's arcane, but otherwise they're pretty much Carbon Copies.  Maybe they've collaborated before?  There's definitely some possibility for previous relationship here, if JA's willing (and if you are, as well . . .)


----------



## Dracomeander

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Between Conrad and Pandak we'll have the Arms/Armor and the Wondrous Items covered - he's Divine oriented and Pandak's arcane, but otherwise they're pretty much Carbon Copies. Maybe they've collaborated before? There's definitely some possibility for previous relationship here, if JA's willing (and if you are, as well . . .)





I have no problem working a previous partnership into our respective backgrounds. If I remember right, Conrad is more focused on the metal crafts and Pandak is better with the stone crafts. Conrad has also picked up some carpentry to go with the Architecture.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

I am fine with it  how about you guys being cousions or something...............andit will be a huge boost for the colony...i like the pairing.....

Anyone else want to pair up with another character for the game.....? makes for intersting backstory and game dynamics for sure.

Go ahead and post them in the rouges gallery for the Four Lands...until i can get wiki up and running...


----------



## Leif

*Hennett*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Between Conrad and Pandak we'll have the Arms/Armor and the Wondrous Items covered - he's Divine oriented and Pandak's arcane, but otherwise they're pretty much Carbon Copies.  Maybe they've collaborated before?  There's definitely some possibility for previous relationship here, if JA's willing (and if you are, as well . . .)



Hennett has craft wand, too, so that we won't be running out of healing if he can help it at all.  As I develop Hennett more, his emphasis is more and more on the Ranger class.  His wisdom is rather poor, so his druidic potential is quite limited, anyway, but he is going to be a very good archer, second- or third-tier combatant, and healer.  He's going to pretty much be hell on wheels with a long bow.

Maybe Conrad and Hennett need to have some sort of previous partnership arrangement as well as Conrad and Pandak, since C and H are both rangers?  Just an idea trying to mesh the group together even more.  Certainly no big deal if you don't want to do this because you have other ideas.


----------



## Leif

Question:  Hennett intends to prefer to use a rapier for melee combat.  I want him to take the Power Attack feat at 12th level.  Power attack cannot be used with a light weapon.  The rapier is treated like a light weapon for certain things, but overall, seems to be considered just a one-handed melee weapon, which would appear to make it eligible for the Power Attack feat.  Is this interpretation correct?


----------



## Dracomeander

The rapier is not a light weapon. It is a one-handed weapon that can be used with finesse. I'm am not sure how Power attack works with finesse, but as a one-handed weapon, a rapier can benefit from Power Attack.


----------



## Leif

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> The rapier is not a light weapon. It is a one-handed weapon that can be used with finesse. I'm am not sure how Power attack works with finesse, but as a one-handed weapon, a rapier can benefit from Power Attack.



Thanks.  That was my take on it, too.  I guess I'm just not yet confident enough in my interpretation of the rules (3.5 still seems new to me) to say so for sure in some cases.

Also, my interpretation is that, with weapon finesse, when your dex bonus becomes a "to hit" bonus, then power attack can be used to switch it to a damage bonus instead, up to your BAB.  So, really then, with Weapon Finesse and Power Attack working in conjurnction (and they both apply to the rapier), your dex bonus can become a bonus to damage, but only up to your BAB.  Does that make sense to anyone but me?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Three Rangers in contention, then - Ranger/Wizard (Pandak), Ranger/Cleric (Conrad), Ranger/Druid (Hennett).  If we all three make it in, we'll be some Rangin' Dudes.

Pandak has all of the basic Knowledge Skills except Local in abundance.  He's got Craft Magic Arms/Armor and Craft Wondrous Items, and Professional Skills as a Prospector and as a Mason.  Designed to be both smith and mason, but I'm not worried at all about duplication - the more the merrier!


----------



## Rhun

Hey JA, I'm still interested in the Colony game with a Fighter/Rogue concept, but I am super swamped this week. Can I get my character put together this weekend for you?


----------



## Neurotic

Rules allow it, but it doesn't make sense to mesh finesse (light weapon feat) with power attack. Rapier isn't designed with brute strength (which is power attack), but with precision (Finesse) in mind. Although, I'd say both can be used, Power Attack would get you damage from STR not DEX. So PA +5 with STR 14 and DEX 18 would be +7 not +9...

My two cents...


----------



## Dracomeander

I can see one standard attack with a rapier where a Power Attack mechanic makes sense - the lunge. Also remember, the original rapiers were not the thin flimsy blades we think of today. The original rapiers were just slightly thinner than a longsword and had defined edges for slashing as well as thrusting. They were just more commonly used with the thrust and jab to keep the opponent back.


----------



## Neurotic

Yes, you refer to weapon known as epee today...there are (as far as I know) 4 'fencing' weapons (epee, sabre, rapier and smallsword)

epee is combat weapon, heavy version of rapier we all know and love from Musketeers, rapier is primarily stabbing weapon, smallsword became popular as non-lethal duels were became fashionable among french nobles at the time and war was something remote. 

I'm not sure what fencer schools mean by sabre...maybe that cavalry thing? narrow, single bladed curved pointy thing?

Hope I didn't confuse references there


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli said:
			
		

> Three Rangers in contention, then - Ranger/Wizard (Pandak), Ranger/Cleric (Conrad), Ranger/Druid (Hennett).  If we all three make it in, we'll be some Rangin' Dudes.
> 
> Pandak has all of the basic Knowledge Skills except Local in abundance.  He's got Craft Magic Arms/Armor and Craft Wondrous Items, and Professional Skills as a Prospector and as a Mason.  Designed to be both smith and mason, but I'm not worried at all about duplication - the more the merrier!




As a scout/druid I expect Aeric has a similar skill set. All the better for colonizing the wilderness, but we may find ourselves limited in other arenas.


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:
			
		

> Yes, you refer to weapon known as epee today...there are (as far as I know) 4 'fencing' weapons (epee, sabre, rapier and smallsword)
> 
> epee is combat weapon, heavy version of rapier we all know and love from Musketeers, rapier is primarily stabbing weapon, smallsword became popular as non-lethal duels were became fashionable among french nobles at the time and war was something remote.
> 
> I'm not sure what fencer schools mean by sabre...maybe that cavalry thing? narrow, single bladed curved pointy thing?





The _foil_ is the flimsy, bendy fencing weapon that you are probably thinking of. I have a _rapier_ at home, and it can slash quite effectively, although slashing with it would be much less effective against armor than slashing with a heavier blade. 

The _epee_ is only slightly sturdier than a _foil_, and nowhere near the effectiveness of a _rapier_. It is a fencing weapon, not a combat weapon.

A _sabre_ is a fencing weapon, and not to be confused with a _saber_, which is a full on slashing weapon designed for cavalry use.


----------



## Leif

*Dracomeander/Neurotic:*

When you speak of the flimsy fencing blade, I think your intending to talk about the FOIL not the rapier or sabre.  In present day fencing, my understanding is that only the foil and sabre are used.  Anyway, getting back to my finesse/power attack idea, the power attack feat is limited to BAB in the addition to damage, so that in iteself answers some of the criticisms voiced for my idea.  I still have seen no legitimate statement of a "Rules Reason" that would prevent weapon finesse and power attack from working together with the rapier.  Although, rapier would seem to be the only weapon to which both of those feats can be applied.  (Rapier is possibly the only exception to the rule that Weapon Finesse can only apply to a light weapon.)

*Mowgli:*

Hennett will have a more "outdoor" skill set.  Lots of Survival, Tracking, Hunting, and so forth.  He will primarily excel at ranged combat and will definitely prefer that to melee.  He will also be a healing druid, with the Craft Wand feat.  He will craft a Wand of Cure Serious Wounds at the earliest available opportunity.  As far as Wild Shape goes, Hennett will prefer to take on the shape of as large and mean a Bear as possible.  When an aquatic shape is desirable, a Platypus would be his preference.


----------



## Scotley

I am aware of no rules reason why a Rapier could not be used with power attack, though that feat really comes into its own when used with two-handed weapons as the damage bonus is doubled.


----------



## Scotley

Mowgli, I have not forgotten your offer of crafting magic items, and hope to be far enough along to make a request of your character this evening.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rhun*

Not a problem...swamped here also


----------



## Neurotic

Hey, cool! I didn't know there was difference in sabre and saber (obvious after spelled this way ) It's one of disadvantages of non-native speakers...

As for fencing, I did quick history check, not today fencing schools and I have only second hand XP with names (one college buddy fences). I'm sorry if I got it wrong...

As for feat rules, I stated earlier, I don't see any mechanical rule that would prevent such use, if I ran the game you could use both, but with STR mod as I said...


----------



## Nightbreeze

(btw when is due to start the colony game? I still have to post the background and character sheet of the cloistered cleric//druid)


----------



## Scotley

I'm running behind on my character for the colony game too. I expect to have a draft up tomorrow.


----------



## Leif

*Leif's Little Shop of Computer Horrors*

I'm still having issues of a fundamental nature with getting online from home.  However, I am now at least able to use the computer and access saved files, so I can develop Hennett fully, I'll just have to put him on a disk to bring to work before I can post him online.  I'm seriously considering just breaking down and buying a new system, but I may have one more route to try to get the box fixed.

JUst to make it easier on myself, I'm recopying Hennett's raw scores (before level ability increases) here.  Hennett's scores are:
S 11
D 17
C 13
I 11
W 17
C 11

I'm still torn between 17dex/13wis and 17wis/13dex.  I'll make up my mind soon, I hope.  I think I've solved it by putting the 13 on Str and making both wis and dex 17!  (And then switching str and con.) I've still got ability score incrases for level advancment, too!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Delay for the DM*

Hey guys,

I hope to get caught up on the current posting today and tomorrow but next week will be slow...making the transition to a new office and developing the client base etc is taking a lot of my time...so go ahead  plan your characters etc ...sorry for the delay


----------



## Leif

*Hennett the gestalt Ranger/Druid*

I started all over again with buying Hennett's stats and everything.  Here's the way he came out.  Oh, and I put Hennett at the minimum for 12th level, but I was wondering if he could have used his Craft Wand feat before the game starts???  (Hennett is just DYING to make a wand of Cure Serious Wounds as soon as he has the xp to burn)   Anyway, here he is:

Hennett    Gestalt Ranger/Druid   Level 12  XP:  66,000

S 16, +3
D 12, +1
C 12+L4increase+L8increase=14. +2
I 12, +1    Languages: common, giant  (also speaks Elvish, Sylvan, and Gnoll, see skills below)
W16+L12increase=17, +3
C10,+0

AC: 20 [10+2(leather armor)+4(the enchantment of the armor)+1(dex)+1(amulet)+2(ring)]

Saving Throws: Fort:+8(class)+2(abil)=+10. Ref:+8(class)+1(abil)=+9. Will:+8(class)+3(abil)=+11

HP:  83 [http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1473857/ ]

*BAB:*  +12/+7/+2
Total Bonus with +4Greataxe: +12+4(magic axe)+3(str)+1(wpn foc)=+20/+15/+10
Total Bonus with +1Composite Longbow: +12+1(magic bow)+2(str)+1(wpn foc)=+16/+11/+6

*Feats:* Human Bonus Feat - Weapon Focus Great Axe
1st level  - Weapon Focus Composite LongBow
3rd level  - Craft Wand
6th level  - Power Attack (subtract x from attack roll, and add 2x to damage with Greataxe)
9th level  - Mounted Combat
12th level - Mounted Archery

*Ranger Abilities*
Combat Style (archery) (treated as having rapid shot feat)
Endurance
Animal Companion (heavy horse, "Beavis")
Improved Combat Style (treated as having manyshot feat)
Woodland Stride
Swift Tracker
Evasion (no damage on successful save vs. area attack [fireball], full damage if failed save
Combat Style Mastery (Improved Precise Shot feat)

*Skills* (28+4 at first level, and 8 per level thereafter)
Climb +10 (armor check) (7 ranks + 3 strength)
Hide  +10 (armor check) (9 ranks + 1 dex)
Know. Nature +16 (15 ranks +1 int)
Listen +18 (15 ranks +3 wis)
Move Silently +15 (14 ranks +1 dex)
Search +10 (9 ranks +1 int)
Sense Motive +11 (8 ranks +3 wis)
Speak Elvish
Speak Sylvan
Speak Gnoll
Spot +18 (15ranks +3 wis)
Survival +18 (15 ranks +3 wis) (skill that covers tracking)

*Magic Items:*
+4 Great Axe (d12+4+3Str damage) (crit on 20, x3 dam)
+1 Composite Longbow (which was already a +2 str bow) (1d8+1+2Str damage)
+4 Leather Armor (+6 total to AC)
+2 Ring of Protection
Amulet of Natural Armor +1

*Spells Normally Memorized:*

*Ranger Spells:*
*First Level:* Pass Without Trace; Resist Energy
*Second Level:* Protection From Energy; Protection From Energy
*Third Level:* Cure Moderate Wounds; Remove Disease 

*Druid Spells:*
*Orisons:* Detect Magic; Detect Magic; Guidance; Guidance; Guidance; Purify Food and Drink
*First Level:* Cure Light Wounds; Cure Light Wounds; Cure Light Wounds; Jump; Pass Without Trace
*Second Level:* Delay Poison; Delay Poison; Bull's Strength; Bull's Strength; Resist Energy
*Third Level:* Neutralize Poison; Neutralize Poison; Protection From Energy; Protection From Energy; Remove Disease
*Fourth Level:* Cure Serious Wounds; Flame Strike; Freedom of Movement
*Fifth Level:* Cure Critical Wounds; Cure Critical Wounds; Baleful Polymorph
*Sixth Level:* Cure Light Wounds, Mass; Dispel Magic, Greater


----------



## Rhun

Hey JA,

I think I'm going to have to bow out of the gestalt/colony game. As much as I hate doing it, because it sounds like a blast, I just haven't had the time to put a PC together. If you are looking for additional players down the road, though, please put me first on the list!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rhun*

Not a problem.. I have also been delayed so it is still a viable option...i hate to do it to you guys but it now looks like another two weeks before i can get thing sorted out and kicked off for both of them..so post one if you would like......i can always npc him until you have time


----------



## Scotley

I'm still stuggling to finish my character too.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Wiki Spaces*

Okay guys....i have some of the information up etc and you will need to go to the list pages to find the Rogues Gallery....should be fairly simple. to understand...RG - The Great North means Rouges Gallery for the Great North....please post your characters there if you would when you have time......but first lol i must add you so send a request to be added and I will accept you...The Four Lands is the wiki space your lookihng for

JA


----------



## Leif

*Rg?*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys....i have some of the information up etc and you will need to go to the list pages to find the Rogues Gallery....should be fairly simple. to understand...RG - The Great North means Rouges Gallery for the Great North....please post your characters there if you would when you have time......but first lol i must add you so send a request to be added and I will accept you...The Four Lands is the wiki space your lookihng for
> JA



I hope that you mean your "Gallery of Heros" because that's where Hennett and at least one other Colony character are posted. 

I'll be gettting my request to join the wikki in to you asap, probably tomorrrow.  I can't WAIT to be able to screw up SOMEONE ELSE'S wikki!!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Gallery of Heros*

The characters need to be posted in the EN world Gallery of Heros as well as the Wiki space TheFourLands........on the wiki it will also ask you to add additionaly information such as to hit and base savede etc on the main thread and the character needs to be posted on the page accessed by clicking on the link..
This applies to all the games...so take your time guys and add then when you can..no hurry.....

And thanks to Lou for helping me get some of this up and running for the two new games.


----------



## Scotley

Yes indeed, sign me up. You've been busy I see. Here is a link for those not familiar with wikispaces:

http://thefourlands.wikispaces.com/


----------



## Redclaw

Hey JA, on a totally unrelated note I'm re-recruiting to fill a couple of spots in my Eyes of the Lich Queen adventure.  I know you were looking for a game to play in a while back.  If you're still interested, check out the recruiting thread.

Anyone else who is interested is, of course, also welcome to submit a character.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Lich Queen*

I think i may be up to play a divine type  or perhaps a mage type...give me a day to think things thru..it that is ok.....trying to wrap transferring some basic information to the wiki....


----------



## Leif

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Hey JA, on a totally unrelated note I'm re-recruiting to fill a couple of spots in my Eyes of the Lich Queen adventure.  I know you were looking for a game to play in a while back.  If you're still interested, check out the recruiting thread.
> 
> Anyone else who is interested is, of course, also welcome to submit a character.



I'm also interested, Redclaw, if you have room for another.  If JA intends to play a divine caster, I could play an arcane caster, possibly wizard/rogue, or, if 2 divine casters would be ok, I could do that, too.  Be warned, however, I know absolutely nothing about the Ebberon setting, so if that's going to be a handicap, let me know, and I'll just forget about it.


----------



## Redclaw

No worries on taking a day, JA.  The thread isn't getting much love on this fine Sunday evening (some day I'll remember how dead the boards tend to be on the weekends and put my recruting info up on a Monday morning.    

Leif, go ahead and submit an idea.  We do already have a scout, so if you're thinking wizard/rogue I'd go heavy to the wizard.

A final thought, I just want to be clear that it is open recruitment, and my primary responsibility is to the players who have been with me for the past month.  I'll be doing my best to select the character(s) that best fit with the party.  Of course, once those characters are selected, I'll be just as loyal to my new players.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Call for helpful players*

Hey guys
I have gotten most of the wiki done and am now in the process of fleshing it out..Louis and Scotley are helping with the formating and arranging....and Scotley has voluntered (actually drafted)to edit it for spelling and syntax.....what i would like to ask if one or two of you have time over the next three weeks while i am fleshing out the world data is to look the the archives and pick out questions asked by players in regards to race/race relations, religion and the church and magic and place the post in the appropriate FAQ thread...in advance thanks...I hope all the work will make it easier on everbody currently playing and who will play in the future.


----------



## Nightbreeze

I'll see what I can do, but I'm under heavy exams so I don't promise anything at all...I even still have to post the charsheet...


----------



## Leif

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Leif, go ahead and submit an idea.  We do already have a scout, so if you're thinking wizard/rogue I'd go heavy to the wizard.



Yes, Sahib!  I hear and will obey.  6000 gp sounds like a lot to me, anyway!  Are spells found in Spell Compendium, Complete Arcane and Complete Mage available?  Are Spells from any other books available?

JA, my request to join the wiki has been submitted.


----------



## Redclaw

Leif said:
			
		

> Yes, Sahib!  I hear and will obey.  6000 gp sounds like a lot to me, anyway!  Are spells found in Spell Compendium, Complete Arcane and Complete Mage available?  Are Spells from any other books available?




Average for 5th level is 9,000, which is why I promise to make it up to you.

The Spell Compendium is fine, although I don't own a copy so you'll need to give me the particulars, and I reserve the right to nix any spell I don't like.  (I love the power inherent in being the DM.    )

Complete Mage works, but since Complete Arcane spells made it into the SC I'd rather have you use the later versions.

As for Eberron, there might be a few extra challenges in not knowing the setting, but I bet you can get most of the useful info here.  Pay special attention to action points and dragonmarks.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Invitatino*

Redclaw
I really appreciate the offer to join..and did look into the world  but i am not going to have time to learn it, create a decent character and still get my other games up and running...perhaps next time....thanks again


----------



## Lou

*Colony character proposal*

A potential replacement for "Elvira," my proposed Battle Sorcerer / Spontaneous Casting Cloistered Cleric.

*Karl Arisoc*
Lawful Neutral Human Gestalt Rogue 11 / Wizard 11 (Diviner Specialist/ necromancy prohibited)
HP 89 (min 86--53+36) HP min 70% try 1 roll #2 
+3 Keen Rapier +17/+12 d6+3 (15-20/x2+6d6 unless immune to critical hits)
---(ghost-touch and does +1d6 and scores critical hits against undead)
Saves:  F+9(+4+3+2)/R+13(+8+5)/W+8(+8+0)
AC 26 (+5 Dex)(+6 Mage Armor, Greater)(+5 Spiderskin)

11 Str  +0
20 Dex +5 (17+1+1+1)
16 Con +3
17 Int   +3 (Languages: Confederation, Trade Language, Southern Illum, Southern Gaullic)
11 Wis +0
11 Cha +0

Karl Arisoc has cast _Tongues _ on himself using _Permanency_, so he can speak and understand the language of any intelligent creature. (cost 1500 XP).

Karl is preparing to do the same with _See Invisibility_ (1000XP) and _Arcane Sight_ (1500XP).

When first seen on that lonely road, Karl Arisoc, 30 years old, 6' 1", 160 lbs, was dressed as a well-to-do merchant with a pair of daggers showing the family crest and several rings, but no visible armor or other weapons.  When the band of thieves attacked, Karl seemed to suddenly transform into a lightly armored, rapier-armed fighting machine.  The first two thieves died quickly from rapier strikes from the deft flicks of Karl's wrists.  As the next three charged from the left, ice from his hand froze them.  The incantations of their leader, a sorcerer, ended with a lightning bolt jumping at Karl, but the bolt seemed to circle Karl and deflect back, leaving the sorcerer blackened and weak.  Karl quickly closed with the sorcerer and ended his life.  The remaining thieves fled, leaving enough booty to make the inconvenience of being "robbed" strangely worth the effort.

The Arisoc family has always been known for their jewelry-making and their attention to presentability (which uses arcane magic). The family crest is crossed swords piercing interlinked rings, representing the marriage long ago that united two warring families.  A strange symbol of the old religion sits between the blades, but most viewers think it is just frilly scrollwork to fill the space.  Most details of the wizarding family (Ari-something Family)-sorcerer family (something-soc Family) feud that was ended by the marriages of the twelve are now forgotten, but loyalty to family runs extremely high for the Arisoc clan.  Family lore says that at a time when the feud had caused the deaths of many on both sides, 6 cousins on each side chose to marry and take a blended name so as to so bind the families together that the fighting would have to end.

The Arisoc family migrated from the northlands generations ago and settled in the Valley.  When the great purge occurred, they fled to the border region between Kell and the Grand Dutchy of ______ in the Confederated States.  The Arisoc family has learned to hide well in the wizard-hating land of Kell, due to the sorcerer blood running through the family from the intermarriages long ago.  Wizarding is a tightly controlled family secrets now with all members of the family being able to cast at least one cantrip, _Presentability_, cast by the motion from signing the Arisoc name in a stylized way taught to all children in the family.  In some it is through wizardry, and in others it is through sorcerery.  This cantrip is a modified version of _Prestidigitation_ that cleans up the caster and others in his party to make them presentable to guests, customers, etc.  The Arisoc family is well-known for always being presentable.

This branch of the Arisoc family has for four generations now specialized in rings, both fine jewelry and magical.  Karl is a middle child of 8 children of Lewellen and Marc Arisoc. Marc’s grandfather Yorgi mastered the art of making Rings of Spellbook Storing for the Arisoc family members, allow them to hide their spellbooks yet keep them at hand.  The Ring is enchanted so that if the wearer is under enchantment or extreme duress, the spellbook cannot be summoned.  Summoning spellsbooks from the ring requires a clear mind and free will.  The rings also cast _Light_ 5-times a day (at 12th level), and that is the ring’s stated purpose.

The Arisoc family are jewelry merchants.  Karl Arisoc has for several years been a captain in the family guard, protecting shipments and clients from all sorts of thieves.  Karl is especially known for defeating undead used to waylay caravans travelling through areas of dark magic.  Using his rings and his rapier, Karl has travelled to most of the lands in the known world.  It has been 6 months since Karl returned home from several years of travelling and has now finally learned to make magic rings.  The messenger arrived at the Arisoc homested right at dawn, having been riding hard all night....

[sblock=5 Magic Items: ]
+3 Keen Rapier (+3 to hit & damage; 15-20/x2)(32320 gp)
Greater Truedeath Crystal (on Rapier--ghosttouch, crit/sneak attacks+extra 1d6 damage to undead)(10000 gp)
Ring of Arming (stores armor and arms)(5000 gp)
Ring of Light & Spellbook Storing (5500gp)
Ring of Spell Battle (knowledge of all spells cast w/in 60', know spell? spellcraft DC15+lvl, redirect one known spell per day)(12000 gp)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats: ]
1st-Weapon Finesse; Combat Reflexes (Karl gets up to 5 AoO per rd); Alertness (from familiar)
3rd-Telling Blow (add sneak attack damage to critical hits)
5th-Eschew Materials
6th-Sneak Attack of Opportunity (1st AoO per round is a sneak attack)
9th-Precise Strike (per round, each SA die of damage can be exchanged for a +1 to hit)
10th-reserved until 12th (Karl has been travelling and could not learn)
12th-Forge Ring (10th); Extra Rings (wear 4 rings)

Rogue Special Ability: Opportunist (once per round, can make an AoO on a foe hit in melee by another)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills: ]
13/Appraise (Int) 10+3 (+2 jewelry)
12/Balance (Dex) 5+5 +2 (tumble)
5/Bluff (Cha) 5+0
0/Climb (Str) 0+0
18/Concentration (Con) 15+3
18/Craft Jewelry (Int) 15+3
4/Decipher Script (Int) 1+3
16/Diplomacy (Cha) 10+0+2 (bluff)+2kn(n&r)+2 (sense motive)
13/Disable Device (Int) 10+3
0/Disguise (Cha) 0+0
5/Escape Artist (Dex) 0+5
8/Forgery (Int) 5+3
5/Gather Information (Cha) 5+0
10/Hide (Dex) 5+5
2/Intimidate (Cha) 0+0+2(bluff)
0/Jump (Str) 0+0
12/Knowledge (arcana) (Int) 9+3
8/Knowledge (history) (Int) 5+3
8/Knowledge (geography) (Int) 5+3
8/Knowledge (nobility and royalty) 5+3
5/Listen (Wis) 5+0
10/Move Silently (Dex) 5+5
15/Open Lock (Dex) 10+5
0/Perform (Cha)
0/Profession (Wis)
8/Search (Int) 5+3
10/Sense Motive (Wis) 10+0
12/Sleight of Hand (Dex) 5+5+2(bluff)
20/Spellcraft (Int) 15+3+2 Kn(arcana)
5/Spot (Wis) 5+0
0/Swim (Str) 0+0
10/Tumble (Dex) 5+5
5/Use Magic Device (Cha) 5+0
5/Use Rope (Dex) 0+5
TOTAL 180

Magnifying glass +2 appraise
Merchant’s scale +2 appraise
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spell List: ]
NOT QUITE COMPLETE
0:Cantrips:
Arcane Mark (Univ)
M-Detect Magic (Div)
M-Detect Poison (Div)
Fleeting Fame
Mage Hand
Read Magic (Div)
Prestidigitation (Univ)
M/M-Presentability (Univ)

1st
M-Appraising Touch (Div)
M-Comprehend Languages (Div)
Critical Strike (Div)
Indentify (Div)
Know Protection (Div)
Magecraft (Div)
Master’s Touch (Div)
Shocking Grasp
M-Spontaneous Search (Div)
M-Sniper’s Shot (Div)(next shot can be a sneak atk at any range)

2nd
Cat’s Grace
Detect Thoughts
Eagle’s Splendor
M-Familiar Pocket (Univ)
M-Insidious Insight (Div)
Marked Man (Div)
Mirror Image
M-Phantom Foe (F:10gp pewter figure)
M-See Invisibility (Div)

3rd
Arcane Sight (Div)
Dispel Magic
Haste
Lightning Bolt
M-Mage Armor, Greater (F:25gp tiny platinum shield)
M-Reverse Arrow
M/M-Spiderskin
Steeldance (F:2 daggers)
Tongues (Div)
Weapon of Impact

4th
Detect Scrying (Div)
Fortify Familiar (Univ)
M-Greater Invisibility (Div)
M-Leomund's Secure Shelter
M-Orb of Electricity
Scrying (Div)
Stoneskin (M:250gp diamond)

5th
Arc of Lightning
Cone of Cold
M-Firebrand
Major Creation
Permanancy (Univ)(X)
M-Prying Eyes (Div)
M-Vitriolic Sphere

6th
M-Analyze Dweomer (Div) (Focus 1500gp)
True Seeing (Div) (M:250gp ointment)
Heroism, Greater
M-Starmantle (M:20gp pixie dust)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Familiar-Bryce]
Race: Rat
Size/Type: Tiny Animal
Hit Dice: 12 (44 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 15 ft. (3 squares), climb 15 ft., swim 15 ft.
Armor Class: 20 (+2 size, +2 Dex, +6 nat), touch 14, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+4 /-12
Attack: Bite +13 melee (1d3-4)
Full Attack: Bite +13/+8 melee (1d3-4)
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +10, Will +9
Abilities: Str 2, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 2
Skills: Balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +16, Move Silently +10, Swim +10
Feats: Stealthy, Weapon Finesse (bonus), Alertness (for master), Improved Evasion
Special Abilities:	Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with master, Speak with animals of its kind, Spell Resitance (DC17)

Skills
Rats have a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks, and a +8 racial bonus on Balance, Climb, and Swim checks. A rat can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. A rat uses its Dexterity modifier instead of its Strength modifier for Climb and Swim checks. A rat has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=equipment]
MW Studded Leather Armor (175sp)(20lbs) AB 3 Max Dex 5 ACF 15%
MW light crossbow (sp)

magnifying glass
merchant's scale
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

No worries, JA.  You've got a lot on your plate, I know.  Like I said, I just remembered that you'd been looking for a game and wanted to let you know.

Thanks for all of that hard work, by the way.  I'm really enjoying how fleshed-out the Four Lands feels already, and I know from reading others' posts that they all feel the same way.


----------



## Nightbreeze

I started posting the character sheet in rogues gallery. There are few things that need approval/viewing

1) Profession(Urban Developer). In the sense of someone who projects and controls the development of supplies, sewers, streets and buildings positions and such. A little bit in the modern sense of this profession, just applied in the fantasy-foud lands colony contest. I meant the character as a specialist on this. He has almost no experience in battle, even if his spells are powerful. 

2) Periapt of Wisdom +6 costing 36000, in front of a maximum of 35000

3) I don't know what kind of domains can be picked...so I chose travel and community. Are they ok?


----------



## Lou

Dracomeander:

You may want to review JA's original list of rules for the Colony game, especially the part about the limit on the number of magic items per character....


----------



## J. Alexander

*Answers*

Nightbreeze
1. Urban Developed  - approved....a nice idea
2. Giving the scaricty of magic what your looking at would be considered a dam near pricless artifact / treasure......and the + 6 seems to be overwhelming.......how about a +3 instead .......
3. Your free to pick almost any domain you wish as long as it is justifed by your character concept/history and background.


----------



## Rath Lorien

The Wiki is GREAT!
Anniston is posted.


----------



## Nightbreeze

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Nightbreeze
> 1. Urban Developed  - approved....a nice idea
> 2. Giving the scaricty of magic what your looking at would be considered a dam near pricless artifact / treasure......and the + 6 seems to be overwhelming.......how about a +3 instead .......
> 3. Your free to pick almost any domain you wish as long as it is justifed by your character concept/history and background.



 Ok.

Another think: how do you feel about non-core clerical and druidic spells found in the books that you allow (complete divine, phb II ecc) ? I know all of the druidic ones, and I can easily research most of the others. I use to switch my spells a lot from one day to another and use all of the published spells.


----------



## Neurotic

*Wiki*

Vorian posted, needs some work...


----------



## Leif

*Wiki, Hennett*

Hennett is on the wiki, but his data there (and in the RG, for that matter) for his druid abilities is woefully incomplete.  I'll be taking care of that asap....


----------



## Dracomeander

Lou said:
			
		

> Dracomeander:
> 
> You may want to review JA's original list of rules for the Colony game, especially the part about the limit on the number of magic items per character....




Forgot about that with everything else going on. I will adjust soon.


----------



## Leif

*Hennett the B.A.*

Hennett only had 5 magic items, including his magic greataxe (and I'm thiking that a weapon could be in addition to the five?) so I took away his amulet of natural armor +1 and changed it to a wand of cure Serious at CL:11, which I figure that he made, and has kept re-charged.  JA, if you wanna let me keep my +1 amulet, too, I'll sure take it!!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Questions*

Nightbreeeze
Let me read about it..and give me a day or two okay about the core spells

Leif.
Looks good

Draco
not a problem


----------



## Rhun

I'm still around, guys...just busier than ever. December and January are traditionally slow months in the telecom industry, and I've been swamped pretty much straight through. Everytime I think I am getting a handle on things, a bunch of other stuff crops up.

So...I'm here, just still slow.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The colony*

Okay guys

I need all the potiential characters completed and posted if possible by next tuesday...Please also post them in the wiki spaces and be sure to check there for information about the colony etc....

JA


----------



## Nightbreeze

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay guys
> 
> I need all the potiential characters completed and posted if possible by next tuesday...Please also post them in the wiki spaces and be sure to check there for information about the colony etc....
> 
> JA



 Done, both for colony and divine avengers.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Side note: this weekend I decided to take a break from the study, so I am adding up some FAQs at the wikispace. Problem is: there are many answers that are already in the general document...do i put them on too?


----------



## Leif

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Side note: this weekend I decided to take a break from the study, so I am adding up some FAQs at the wikispace. Problem is: there are many answers that are already in the general document...do i put them on too?



I belive that JA intends to hold players responsible for finding the information that is there, so I'm not sure I would answer questions that are answered in what he has written already.  Just my 2 cents, knowing our loveable DM like I do....

BTW -- I'm back online from home! (complete with a bright, shiny, new ethernet card!)


----------



## Neurotic

*Colony*

I cannot post before monday from work. Bard/Fighter is complete except for spells, I'll post him and then edit.

Five items (or six if weapon is in addition to five):
Lyre of building
Belt of dwarven kind
Vest of Legend
Echoing rapier of harmonizing
Mighty (+2) Composite Echoing Harmonizing Long Bow of Screaming Song +1
Least crystal of Iron Diamond OR one of storm items JA still needs to approve


----------



## J. Alexander

*Comments*

Neurotic
Alasl a weapon is considered a magic item and only 5 of those are allowed 

Wiki
Thanks for the help Nightbreeze and all the others who have taken the time to edit and correct my spelling and grammatical errors,,i admit to be lazy and slack in that respect as once it get typing and in the mood to actually write my fingers just go over the keys and i dont pay attention......

My suggestion would be even if the question is answered in the main document  go ahead and post it in faq  as with all the books sometimes it is easy to overlook something or just not get to it.......

Also i wish to throw out an invitation to all of you in that if you have a novel concept or an idea on how to tighten up and flesh out the world such as with a speciic forrest or marsh etc..hit me up and lets discuss it and see if we can add it to the four lands.....simply put the more each of us have invested in the world and overall idea the more enjoyment we will all get over time from it......

JA


----------



## Nightbreeze

Well, I just use the automatic spell-check of firefox...write down everything, and then right-click and correct the typos.



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Also i wish to throw out an invitation to all of you in that if you have a novel concept or an idea on how to tighten up and flesh out the world such as with a specific forest or marsh etc..hit me up and lets discuss it and see if we can add it to the four lands




Hah! Are you sure about this? Don't know about the others but Rhun and me are DMs....we could probably flood you with ideas if you invite us...


(btw why do you spell it Heros and not Heroes? I thought it was a typo but then I said that it's the same at the wikispace too)


----------



## Nightbreeze

I am done scanning Divine Avengers for FAQs, I will try to finish scanning this thread.

EDIT: Ok, I am done. Everything useful on both threads has been transferred to the wikispace. The organization is not the best, but anyone can see to adjust it.


As a side note, I re-read my background, and man, the final part of it sucks. I was a little bit tired when I finished it and it came up quite generic, and covered the 6-7 most important years in the character's life in few rows. By the way, I thought that the high council of 100 was composted by prelates, but now I realize that what I wrote meant that the Holy High Prelate of the Church of the Light sent me to the colony....well, it could be that he personally rules on the future of a 12th level cleric-druid, but I should hear J.Alexander before that.

I would really appreciate if someone reads my background and throws some ideas in my direction to spice the story up and add some hooks.

There are some other issues:
1) As you see, I left out 10000gp in cash. That is because he has been saving money for some years now: by commissions and little percentiles on the profits on some mercantile posts he projected. As this colony will be his greatest achievement, he is willing to spend them as an investment. Problem is, how do they convert? 1gp converts in 100 silver coins or becomes 1 silver coin at the beginning of the game? I am asking thus because in normal D&D 10000gp could pay 274 workers for an entire year...and I could use them to finance public projects (like digging or moving rock or something like that). Those works would help the economy and besides, an increased population would bring new merchants and workers here...the first thing to do whenever starting a company is bring as much people as possible here.

2) Man...druids have crazy spells for building up a colony. If i have enough free time, I could explore hundreds of miles away, mapping the land with little effort and finding all of the mineral deposits. I could help grow up entire forests where needed and my spot checks. DM be warned

3) I am willing to draw the maps of the colony and surrounding lands, providing that JA gives me enough details. I would also be willing to draw all of our projects.

Final note: J.Alexander, you are going to make us clash with the D'shai, aren't you, evil little DM?


----------



## J. Alexander

*comments*

NightbreezeI think you may be my new best friend (wink)......but i am okay with you mapping if that is what you see your character doing...i already have a rough map ready but cant figure out how to link it to wiki spaces which scotley is going to work with ...As for the prelate yes he could have been the one to send you packing and hoping you will be out of sight and out of mind.
As to the cash  nice try...... at the start of the game the gold pieces for your level converts into silver so yes you would have 100k silver pieces...but the problem will be convincing them to move....

General
Remeber that your charactes mission is to build a colony and that means more than just people...your characters are going to need to focuse on such mundane stuff as food, building material, nails, brick, stones, seeds live stock etc....and it may get a little tedious at times......this i not going to be a constant combat, combat will occur for sure  but your characters are at first going to be ass deep in the mechanics of building a settlement etc.......


AND WHO ME>..Certainly not...


OCC: I guess it came out that way when i spell checked it once upon a time


----------



## Nightbreeze

Don't be so fast with the best friend tag, I can become a major pain in the ass if you don't like to answer a flood of questions.

And speaking about questions, I have some quick ones and some long one...the long I will post here, hoping that you adress them before the campaign start..as for the quick one...if you pop up at the gmail chat I'd like to adress them to you, unless you have a limited time.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Nightbreeze*

I could do that if i knew how to use gmail chat ....

Go ahead and just post all of them here  i will answer them this week.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Well, you just need to accept my invitation and then keep a window open on gmail until I see you online.

Anyway, I will start posting some questions here. If you think that the answer should be delayed until the start of the campaign, do that.

1) How much time has passed since the discovery of this Island by D'shai sea captains? How did the other states find it? Is there any known D'shai settlement on the island?
2) Is the colony already estabilished, or the people listed are just ready to go? I suppose that you have already picked a position, otherwise you wouldn't have a map. Is there any other settler yet, or we have yet to bring some?
3) Our naval force amounts to 3 ships. How much passenger can they hold, and how much time is required for them to make the trip? What is the distance between the colony and the nearest friendly port?
4) What kind of support can we expect from the founding state?
5) Is the newfound colony known on the continent? What is it's reputation and how people feel about it?
6) Where do we start? Still at the mainland and preparing to make the voyage, just arrived at the colony or already at the colony for some time?

My general idea would be to provide a free and safe transport for people hailing from poor areas of the mainland, in order to let them make a new beginning...also, I could hire some bards to spread favorable stories about it. Yeah, I am inclined to use some pretty ruthless methods about it 

Another question, on my PC: I think that it wouldn't be appropriate for me to be an ordained priest, considering my mundane behaviour and drudical abilities in the last years. My solution is that after getting out of the monastery I was moved in some minor knight order (after all, I can get nice bow skills via spells). Furthermore, this allows more social options (like, you know, intimate relations with women  )

Another idea about my background is that I could serve as a link with the druidic circles, but the Church doesn't officially trust me enough (and besides I am pretty low on the hierarchy, although I am one of the best known architects, engineers and urban planners in the confederate states and nearby lands), while druids are just puzzled by my particular philosophy. Thus, I have many personal friends, and act like an ambassador between them, but everything is denied.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Questions*

1) How much time has passed since the discovery of this Island by D'shai sea captains? How did the other states find it? Is there any known D'shai settlement on the island?

The land mass was annonced in 1125YL by the D'shai Empire. No one knows how many settelements are existing or exactly when the land mass was discoverd as that information is considered a state secret.

2) Is the colony already estabilished, or the people listed are just ready to go? I suppose that you have already picked a position, otherwise you wouldn't have a map. Is there any other settler yet, or we have yet to bring some?

The colony is not already established that is what your suppose to do. No position has been picked that is up to the party. The party will transport the first settlers etc with them when they go.

3) Our naval force amounts to 3 ships. How much passenger can they hold, and how much time is required for them to make the trip? What is the distance between the colony and the nearest friendly port?

The naval force listed is what will be avaiable to the colony once they arrive. All the ships are small sloops. The party is to engage and assembel the fleet to sail to the colony. The sloops would not even carry a 1/20 of the tonnage necessary so your going to need East Indiamen type ships.  The distance to the nearest friendly port would be some 3000 miles.

4) What kind of support can we expect from the founding state?

That has to be negiogated with the rulers now dont it 

5) Is the newfound colony known on the continent? What is it's reputation and how people feel about it?

The colony has not been established and you will be tasked with assembling the fleet and arriving there in secret if possible.

6) Where do we start? Still at the mainland and preparing to make the voyage, just arrived at the colony or already at the colony for some time?

The game will start with you being sent to a highly level very secret meeting still on the mainland and yet to even start any prepartion for the journye.


----------



## Leif

*Hennett gestalt Ranger/Druid for The Colony*

Ok, JA, what I envision Hennett doing if/when he has the chance, is exploring the new territory and getting a sense of any inhabitants that may already be there.  He will attempt to make peaceful contact with any indigenous people, and "build bridges" with them so that we are accepted by them.  Mainly, he'll be looking for ways in which we can augment any society that is already there, so that we can be on their good side.  Of course, if there are only monstrous humanoids present, or worse "monsters," then his aim will shift to cataloging what those inhabitants are, how many of them are there, and working on a strategy to make our settlement safe from them.  In the second case, I see Hennett conducting a sort of "spy mission" to learn about them.  In fact, until the inhabitants are proven to be friendly, he wil be doing a lot of spying on the indigenous inhabitants for our party of colonists. 

Of course, this will only happen if circumstances are favorable for such an endeavor.  These are just my initial thoughts, of course, and what he does will depend upon what happens once we get there and get the "lay of the land."

How does this idea sound to you?


----------



## Nightbreeze

Mhh....now I understand better. I got many wrong assumptions. Well, this is wonderful...complete freedom. However assembling a fleet of new settlers and keeping it a secret could quickly become a pain.

So, do we have exact charts of how to get to this new continent or we have a general direction and will need to find out too? Do we already have limits and orders (like trading only with the three founding states), or we can negotiate up everything?

What would be the likely reaction of D'shai's, should we encounter them? Hostility, because we are on their ancestral land? 

I do love the negotiation part  I'll try my best to make our colony a tough nut for everyone.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Questions*

Leif
Sounds like a plan to me .....


Nightbreeze

So, do we have exact charts of how to get to this new continent or we have a general direction and will need to find out too? Do we already have limits and orders (like trading only with the three founding states), or we can negotiate up everything?

Good questions but those are ones best answered after the game is started ,,,nice try though

What would be the likely reaction of D'shai's, should we encounter them? Hostility, because we are on their ancestral land? 

That is a pretty good assumption.......


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Leif
> Sounds like a plan to me .....



EXXXXcellent!


----------



## Neurotic

*More questions*

JA, you didn't answer the mail I sent you regarding magic items...about item sets from magic item compendiuim in particular...it would quite change my item selection.

As for current collection:

1. Lyre of building
2. Belt of dwarven kind replaced with Orb of Storms or second stormwalker raiment (ring)
3. Vest of Legend
4. Echoing rapier of harmonizing replaced with second stormwalker raiment (cloak)
5. Mighty (+2) Composite Echoing Harmonizing Long Bow of Screaming Song +1
DELETED: Least crystal of Iron Diamond OR one of storm items JA still needs to approve 

Cloak is 38 000 so needs approval...

In case you cannot tell theme of my char is storm and sonic effects...


I took a leadership feat and at least one more char did too. Do we include our 'legions' as listed colony people or add them to the roster?

What about cohorts? in Randal's case it would be along the lines of 10th level spellthief...are they gestalt too?

For transporting 100k of coins all you need is a) bag of holding or b) 5 star sapphires


----------



## Neurotic

*I forgot*

Randal Lucius Stormweaver, bard extraordinaire is posted in Galery of Heroes. Will be wikified if and when he gets approved by our esteemed DM and link for him provided on wiki spaces...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Questions*

Neurotic

Okay that is possible i will say the storm grouping is a go for now.....

If your character is going to recruit a personal following then your going to have to budget feeding them and suppling them for a year if they go to the colony with you and that would mean basically hiring a ship for yourself.............No cohorts can not be gestalt.


----------



## Neurotic

*Cohorts*

Yes, I didn't think cohorts would be gestalt, but I wanted to check...

I'll make my personal quest to find full set of items 

As for followers, I have no idea how much money I'd need to feed them all...but I don't think that would be problem as I spent barely half of initial money...

So, no problem with either bow nor dwarven built items?

You will notice I changed history on the Gallery to include sonic affecting monsters to use countersong against...

Do I get bonus points for leadership score from reputation?  It's already quite high so it would be just more men to feed


----------



## J. Alexander

*Fyi*

Just because your characters are currently sitting on a pile of coins does not mean that you will actually leave towards the colony with them...your nice dm has plans on how to relive you of a large portion of that cash............


----------



## Neurotic

*Money*

That is quite alright.

Randal will plan to bring everybody along. He has money to buy/rent/probably even make a ship. He can buy enough food and equipment for initial transfer, later it's supporting like everybody else in colony...

I'd like the numbers so I can plan accordingly...including masterwork equipment and several magic items for followers (those of level 3+) and cohort...

Food, horses etc will be purchased in advance, any money we start the journey with will probably be pocket change in comparison to adventuire start (and I believe others will do similar purchaces once we are in-game) 

BTW, once we start, we can purchase additional magic items? Such as scrolls and wands, maybe other magics? With increased prices of course...


----------



## Leif

*about magic items in the colony.....*

Hennett has the feat _Craft Wand_.  I'd like to exercise that feat as often as I can to give our group a little extra "zing," or at least to give us more healing available than our foes will anticipate.


----------



## Rhun

Just an FYI, but I plan on getting all caught up with my posting tonight.


----------



## Lou

The proposed Colony Player Characters are certainly a bunch of magic-crafters:

Pandak AND Conrad - craft magic arms & armor and craft wonderous items (Those dwarfs really stick together!)
Hennett - craft wands
Karl - craft rings

Dracomeander still needs to post Conrad to the wiki.

Same for Rhun's fighter/rogue and Neurotic's bard/fighter.


----------



## Leif

Neurotic is working on it, so get off his back!    He had some questions about navigating the wiki that I tried to answer.  It's very possible that the others are having similar problems but are just suffering silently. (At least, I THINK it was neurotic!!  Wouldn't swear to it, though.  Get up off his back, anyway! hehe)


----------



## Lou

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> There are some other issues:
> 1) As you see, I left out 10000gp in cash.




Nightbreeze:  Hmmm, you really fit all your stuff WELL inside 65,000 gp, per JA's starting money?!!


JA-What's the mechanism for getting other characters to make magic items?  Is it one-to-one before role play or will it be through you after role play starts?  I suspect you didn't expect so many characters to take crafting feats.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Lou said:
			
		

> Nightbreeze:  Hmmm, you really fit all your stuff inside 65,000 gp, per JA's starting money?




Hmm, did you really read my character sheet before you started acting as a sheriff?

Well, actually I have to thank you, because I realized that there were 5000gp left. So that's 15000gp now in cash. Any objection?


----------



## Lou

*Oops*

Nightbreeze:  Sorry, you're not the one, so I fixed the original post....  I seem to have confused you with someone else.    You're the one with the portable hole.  Great idea--I should have thought of that.

Starting money for the Colony is a bit strange with JA allowing magic item creation as a part of the character generation.  Karl started out with expensive magic items, but I realized that didn't fit with the character background.  Starting coin will depend on how initial magic item creation works.  You could even end up with more gold....


----------



## Leif

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Hmm, did you really read my character sheet before you started acting as a sheriff?



    JA told me that this hyear town weren't big enough for TWO sheriffs!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Lou said:
			
		

> JA-What's the mechanism for getting other characters to make magic items?  Is it one-to-one before role play or will it be through you after role play starts?  I suspect you didn't expect so many characters to take crafting feats.




JA gave Pandak permission to craft items for anyone interested, before role play starts.  The mechanism we discussed is as follows:

Pandak has 5000 exp./Character who wants him to craft items.  Keep in mind his caster level and his spell book (posted in both the RG and the Wiki) - if you want items that require spells not in his book you'll have to pay the price for an NPC to cast it, or cast it yourself as Pandak makes the item.  Items Pandak crafts will cost half market value, but the 35000 Market Value Maximum still applies.  The 5000 exp cannot be shared between players, and any of it that's left is burned (Pandak doesn't keep it).  Experience cost for items is 1/25 the Market Value.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

It seems like there's some fairly intense scrutiny of each others' character sheets going on.  

As a player who's currently on both ends of the 'imbalance' - that is, one of my characters (Katherine) has a few items that are admittedly well above the average power level of the campaign and another of mine is in a game with a character who has stats and equipment well above the power level of the rest of us - I can tell you that I've been much happier just enjoying the characters I create and leaving the details of the other characters between their players and the GM.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Mowgli said:
			
		

> It seems like there's some fairly intense scrutiny of each others' character sheets going on.
> 
> As a player who's currently on both ends of the 'imbalance' - that is, one of my characters (Katherine) has a few items that are admittedly well above the average power level of the campaign and another of mine is in a game with a character who has stats and equipment well above the power level of the rest of us - I can tell you that I've been much happier just enjoying the characters I create and leaving the details of the other characters between their players and the GM.



 I do completely agree...everyone should mind his own sheet and at most read the other without commenting them...unless the DM requests us to scrutiny the other sheets for errors and such...and as far as I can tell JA never did that.


----------



## Scotley

Hey Leif, if the DM does let you make some wands put me down for a 'cure something' and anything else you can talk him out of.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> I do completely agree...everyone should mind his own sheet and at most read the other without commenting them...unless the DM requests us to scrutiny the other sheets for errors and such...and as far as I can tell JA never did that.




Don't get me wrong - I need all the help I can get for stuff like "Hey, the Keen property on edged weapons doesn't stack with the Improved Critical Feat."  And I'm not trying to get away with anything as far as items or abilities - it's not even a mind your own business thing.  I was just pointing out that after struggling with this issue from both sides in other games, I find that I enjoy the games I'm in much more completely when I just enjoy playing the character I made.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

On a related note - Pandak's more than happy to help anyone with any item he can make.  Don't feel like you have to run it by me unless there's a question about whether or not he can do the work.  I'll leave it up to JA to make sure it's all good as far as the game goes.  It _would_ be cool if you wanted to credit him on your character sheet.  Everything he makes will be smithed with his mark - he takes pride in his work.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rulings from on High*

Having read the post etc and seeing there is some confusion and perhaps some misinterrpation of a posters intent when they are commenting I am implementing the following rules

1. Feel free to snoop thru each others character sheets if you want..but any comments or discrepencies you find or have questions about should be directed to me and not posted for general consumption. As Patterson pointed out this created a misunderstanding in The Souther Operatives as his characters were allowed certain items above that of other characters.........Now it is ientirely possible that I overlooked several things.....so any help is appreciated but let me know first what you find...

2. I am going to have to limit followers etc for the moment..as pc build their reputation and base in the colony then others will come but for now you just get your cohort and 1/10 of you max followers.

3. Mowgli offered to help other characters out with magic items given the sever shortage of magic in the four lands. this was done as a team building effort and was not intended as a license for whole magical item cration. Howerver in fairness if your charcter has the feat and wishes to create and item then he may do so  but only with 5000xp to blow ..now this does not mean that Mowgli can create one for you also.....Each charcter has 5000xp[ to spend on item creation   if he or she chooses, thus Mowgli could make one item costing 3000 and another charcter a intem costing 2000 as long as the cap of 5000 is not breached.

4. The total number of all magic items can not exceed FIVE.

OCC: The dm just returned from product training with a class full of stupid housewifes,,,not the best time to get creative.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> Hey Leif, if the DM does let you make some wands put me down for a 'cure something' and anything else you can talk him out of.



Sure thing!  I hadn't even thought about making stuff for people before the game starts.  I just got my starting stuff, and casually mentioned to JA that I thought that Hennett had probably made his own cure wand.  If he'll let me do like Pandak is doing, then, sure I'll make you some stuff!


----------



## Scotley

Well, looks like he's keeping the 5 item limit, so I'll have to wait on the wand, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Lou

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> I am implementing the following rules
> 
> 3. Mowgli offered to help other characters out with magic items given the sever shortage of magic in the four lands. this was done as a team building effort and was not intended as a license for whole magical item cration. Howerver in fairness if your charcter has the feat and wishes to create and item then he may do so  but only with 5000xp to blow ..now this does not mean that Mowgli can create one for you also.....Each charcter has 5000xp to spend on item creation   if he or she chooses, thus Mowgli could make one item costing 3000 and another charcter a intem costing 2000 as long as the cap of 5000 is not breached.
> 
> 4. The total number of all magic items can not exceed FIVE.
> 
> OCC: The dm just returned from product training with a class full of stupid housewifes,,,not the best time to get creative.




Not as exciting as weapons and armor (Thanks for the fabulous keen rapier, Pandak!) but Karl Arisoc of the jewelry-making, sorcerous family of Arisoc from the border region of Kell and the Confederated States is available to make magical rings for characters of the Colony campaign should you wish a ring for one of your 5 magic items.  Your character will have made the acquaintance of the Arisoc Clan if you have any taste in fine jewlery and have visited the major cities of the Four Lands.  Karl is usually known for handling security for shipments and clients, but he has in the past few months honed his magical ring-making skills.  For example, Karl can make a Ring of Protection up to +4, however you will have to cast yourself, or have cast for you, the spell _Shield of Faith_, a 1st level clerical spell (an extra 10 gp).


----------



## Neurotic

*Cohorts and followers*

OK, JA, no followers. Cohort is a 10th level spellthief, 1/10 of followers is either 3 or 4 depending on your assigning fame bonuses (Randal base leadership score is 17, can go up to 20 and he does have Vest of Legend )

What level would be those followers? About fifteen percent are levels higher then first...umm, it seems I missed 65k cap. For 12th level chars starting wealth is 88k ...

I may have to adjust my wealth too.


----------



## Neurotic

*Spells added*

Spells are added to Randal.

I just looked at the map. I'd suggest to create initial colony in the triangle of the river, on the side of the mountain with outlook shelter high on the peak.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Yeah...but looking at that map, where is it? JA told us that we may chose any place on the entire island/continent, so if we find something better we may settle on that. Anyway, the discussion will be pointless at least until the 15th un february


----------



## Leif

Hey, JA, you did say 5 magic items PLUS one magic weapon, right?  Well, I only have 4 plus my weapon so far.  So I was wanting to make for myself a Wand of Pass Without Trace, CL 12.  Is that okay?  It should be way under the xp limit.  (At that CL, it'll cover our entire goup -- unless, that is we have way too many cohorts and other camp followers.)


----------



## Dracomeander

Both of my new characters are posted in both the Rogues Gallery and the wikispaces. Still fleshing out mundane equipment for both.

For the Colony Game, Conrad's Background will be forthcoming. I have to make some changes to better mesh him with Pandak. Conrad is available with Pandak to provide Divine assistance on item creation. Everything Conrad has is stuff he is capable of making except for one prerequisite for his boots.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Magic*

The limit is 5 magic items total one of which must be a weapon


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> For the Colony Game, Conrad's Background will be forthcoming. I have to make some changes to better mesh him with Pandak. Conrad is available with Pandak to provide Divine assistance on item creation. Everything Conrad has is stuff he is capable of making except for one prerequisite for his boots.




Let me know if I need to adjust or add to Pandak's background.  I left it pretty vague so that details can be worked in as the story develops.  Lou and I have also talked about a passing acquaintance as well, as both of our characters are crafstmen.


----------



## J. Alexander

*A Whoopsie*

Guy's I know it is late in the process but some kind soul pointed out that the books i listed severly limited the choices.....I meant to say that all core books such as the pb pb11, complete adventurer, complete mage, complete warrior, completly divine etc could be used as character choices.....this was my bad...so if you guys want to rethink a character or tweak it using by dropping one of your classes for a warlock, hex blade etc that is okay. I will delay the start.......

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Neurotic

*Randal*

I'm fine with bard/fighter, thank you.

Any dwarves out there interested in meshing history with a human? Preferably one who can work with adamantine...but I won't complain if not 

JA, I left in history several items of unknown nature including gifts from parents and such, feel free to include any enemies, bonding powers, curses, inteligences etc. to go with them...not that you need encouragement in that regard 


I noticed severe lack of heavy fighers in the group. Everybody is something and fighter, ranger/druid, bard/fighter, mage/fighter, all based on light weapons or bows...it would be funny if we ran into 20 hobgoblins and went down because of melee ambush


----------



## Lou

Neurotic said:
			
		

> I noticed severe lack of heavy fighers in the group. Everybody is something and fighter, ranger/druid, bard/fighter, mage/fighter, all based on light weapons or bows...it would be funny if we ran into 20 hobgoblins and went down because of melee ambush




In a gestalt game, you would expect players to choose the two classes to optimize playability:  truly desired class, hp, skill points, and feats.

HP are always important, so one class is very likely to have a d8 or above for HD.  Only an idiot, or me (terms not mutually exclusive), would choose otherwise.  I'm a little surprised that no one swapped out the fighter/ranger for barbarian and the d12.  Barbarian/Druid anyone?  You don't _need_ to cast spells while raging in wildshape.  How many hobgoblins do you think a raging kodiak (aka Alaskan Brown Bear) could take on?

Another issue is, of course, skill points.  That means that Rogue and especially in a gestalt game, cloistered cleric, are great classes to choose.  Both are d6 HD, so you expect to pair them with higher HD classes, unless you are an idiot/me.  Rogues get the added bonus of the sneak attack.  

The third issue is feat choice.  The fighter bonus feats add to the d10 alure.  The rangers get a nice package of bonus feats with the d8.

With carefully chosen feats, the 10th level special ability, and the appropriate weapon, even a rogue can be a highly effective melee combatant, especially with a companion.  Can you say 7d6+ melee damage in many rounds?  And the rogue/wizard currently has the highest melee AC at 28, wearing no armor.   

That's the first time I ever heard dwarven waraxes called light weapons.  Will you promise to have your character say that IC to the dwarven characters?  

FYI:  Subscribed Threads link is working again.


----------



## Neurotic

*Dwarven axes*

Yes, yees, Lou, I'm aware that we all took favored (or near favorite) combinations and that we are probably very effective in combat as all high level chars should be...hobos were just an example 

Yes, I will comment on light nature of those waraxes if it pleases you 

Thanks for the link news


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

While the WarAxe is definitely not a Light weapon for Pandak due to his 'limited' STR (only slightly above average), I'd argue that Conrad's almost divine STR make it light for him in every way except actual game effects.  Then there's the fact that when he's fighting two weapon it actually IS a light weapon . . .   

About backgrounds -

I'm willing to mesh backgrounds with anyone/everyone in the party.  I think it logical (subject to JA's approval) that characters of such high level would be known to each other by reputation at least.  12th is really high in the 'D&D' scheme of things, plus as Gestalt characters we'd have had even more influence on the world around us than average 12th levelers (if 12th level characters could ever be considered average).  The exception might be the Cloistered Cleric.

Additionally, Pandak is widely travelled with the driving motivation to build relationships amongst the peoples outside his clan.  He's already got background with Conrad and Karl - anyone else who wants to share a little history with Pandak is more than welcome.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

*Open Invitation*

In the spirit of open cooperation, anyone who is looking at Pandak's sheet and notices rules violations or inconsistencies is more than welcome to ask about them.  I think I've got everything correct, but I'm not used to creating 12th level characters from scratch and adding Gestalt to the mix makes it a laborious process so I may have screwed something up.


----------



## Nightbreeze

Mowgli said:
			
		

> 12th is really high in the 'D&D' scheme of things, plus as Gestalt characters we'd have had even more influence on the world around us than average 12th levelers (if 12th level characters could ever be considered average).  The exception might be the Cloistered Cleric.




Not really. Since Scatterlight was around 6-7th level he has developed a great reputation as architect, engineer and urban and residence planner. He should be pretty known over the Confederate States, and probably among the other lands too. The Church probably doesn't really appreciate this prestige, because it risks bringing in difficult questions: like why on earth he is blessed by the light even if he has powers that are normally considered heretic.


----------



## Scotley

On the question of party history, Aeric is very well traveled. If you ever needed a guide or been on a quest to discover or explore some lost mine or civilization, he's your man. He might have also been part of a rival operation if you were working with the church.


----------



## Leif

*For Mowgli*

Sure, I'm all for working out a connection between Hennett and Pandak.  After all, we rangers need to stick together, right?  Hennett identifies with elves easily, what with their flitting about the forest behavior and everything.  I'm sure he is quite impressed with Pandak's dwarvish weapons and martial skills, plus just intrigued by the differences between dwarves and elves.


----------



## Lou

*Karl Arisoc / Alton Kanri*

JA has informed me that Karl Arisoc (Rogue/Wizard), maker of fine jewlery and magic rings, will not be a player character at this time.  Karl is still available to make magic rings for the party, just send me a note (to Lou2 on wikispaces is fine).

I am working on a revised version of my original "Elvira" character--battle sorcerer/cloistered cleric.  As all clerics of the Light must be male, his name is Alton Kanri (think spellcasting, ivory tower-dwelling Shaun of the dead).


----------



## Dracomeander

Conrad's background has been posted. Still have more mundane equipment to fill out. Converting him to the Four Lands necessitated the background being vaguer than I was originally envisioning, but that leaves room to fill in details for JA to make him a better fit for his concept of the world.

Mowgli - I tried to make so that you didn't have to change your background. You can add any details you see fit.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Character Review Started*

Been looking at characters and have a few questions?

Neurotic, Nightbreeze and Leif need to check their hit points they seem low...remember you must have 70 percent at least of the max.......

Darco  - 3O foot movement for a dwarf?


----------



## Leif

*Hennett*

Turns out you were right!  Sorry about that.   Hennett was one hp under 70%.   Thanks.


----------



## Dracomeander

JA - The boots bring Conrad's movement up to 30. I need to add the item descriptions yet as well as the rest of the mundane equipment.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Characters*

Leif, Neurotic -- only 5 magic items allowed...i count six on your sheets.


----------



## Neurotic

*Naurotic*

Maybe I forgot do delete one extra or left the 5+weapon rule until it was clarified, I don't remember. As for HP, yes, I forgot to account for CON so 70% from 12d10 wouldn't be 70 

I'll roll again.

And delete extra item.
EDIT: After reviewing Randal, I see only 5 items. I think confusion stems from bow +4 line that is not separate item, but is total modifier from Voice of the Dead

Thank you. Everyone, feel free to scourge my char for any and all errors, I did it in haste and under duress from work. 

On a lighter note, we got our project schedules and it seems I'll be able to keep pace as long as no new characters would be needed


----------



## Nightbreeze

Oopsie. I forgot the 70% rule and took the average.


----------



## Nightbreeze

I edited the hit points and added three paragraphs to the background, regarding his background right before the start of the game.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Magic Items in General*

Guys,

REviewing the sheets I am impressed by the detail, but also somewhat concered in that i sense a pattern of developing super magic items and the impression they are being min/maxed.........while one superior item is acceptable...the rest need to be ordinary or as close to it as possible...just a thought


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Leif, Neurotic -- only 5 magic items allowed...i count six on your sheets.




Ooops, sorry, I went one wand too far.  It's fixed.      My items are all pretty ordinary, aren't they??


----------



## Nightbreeze

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> REviewing the sheets I am impressed by the detail, but also somewhat concered in that i sense a pattern of developing super magic items and the impression they are being min/maxed.........while one superior item is acceptable...the rest need to be ordinary or as close to it as possible...just a thought



 JA, I regret to say that I am under heavy RL stress and I don't have the time to reconsider anymore my background or magic items. If you feel that there is something that is too far, tell, I'll remove the item and take the gold instead. The only items I'd really like to keep is the periapt of wisdom and the wildling clasp that enables me to use it while wildshaped. The others are just a bonus, and the only one that may hold some importance is the hole, but I don't have any problem to swap it with 20000gp. (actually it would more than double my assets and the initial power of the Honorable Company for Expanse and Growth  )


----------



## Dracomeander

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> REviewing the sheets I am impressed by the detail, but also somewhat concered in that i sense a pattern of developing super magic items and the impression they are being min/maxed.........while one superior item is acceptable...the rest need to be ordinary or as close to it as possible...just a thought




Let me know what you find objectionable in Conrad's equipment, and I will fix it. I removed the Healing property from his Breastplate as I knew I had overspent when I added the mundane equipment for the Colony.

I tried not to get too extravagant, but Conrad is a craftsman and merchant. All his items are things he can make himself. He has the multiple metals in his equipment as examples of the materials he is able to work with. If this is too much, please tell me and I will change things.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Magic Items*

Nightbreeze -----Sorry to hear about rl stress...no fun being and adult is it ..i think they lied to us in college about how much fun life is when your an adult....


In general, the comment was not directed towards anyone in particular and the ones i have reviewed to fit nicely in with the characters created...guess my sticking point is that with the gestalt game i was hoping characters would stick to more mundane items..........

anyway..just the dm whining a bit i guess...and nothing that cant be fixed by beefing up the monsters if necessary


----------



## Nightbreeze

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Nightbreeze -----Sorry to hear about rl stress...no fun being and adult is it ..i think they lied to us in college about how much fun life is when your an adult....[/sblock]
> 
> Hah! Nope, mate, they were perfectly right: life when you are a richadult who gets money without too much effort (like the owner of a company who let an excellent CEO do the dirty work) is fun. Otherwise, you have o curse and suffer, because you may make a lot of money, but then you don't have time for your family.
> 
> But then, professors at the college have a fairly easy and rewarding work, so they didn't really lie to you



In general, the comment was not directed towards anyone in particular and the ones i have reviewed to fit nicely in with the characters created...guess my sticking point is that with the gestalt game i was hoping characters would stick to more mundane items.......... [/QUOTE]

Mundane magic items don't really exist...maybe you were referring to "plain" magic swords and such? Something that is just a numerical effect and doesn't create new mechanics and options (like a portable hole does)?


----------



## Scotley

I de-tuned Aeric's bow slightly to put it under the 35,000 gp limit, though I had approval for the 900 gp overage. His quiver, and the 2 Ioun stones are the mundanest of the mundane and should more than meet the criteria. His bow and armor you had already okayed so hopeful I'm back on the path of rightousness.


----------



## J. Alexander

*The Colony - Thoughts / Rules*

Okay guys....looks like we will start on as planned and I will have the initial post up sometime next saturday.. as for character selection i have decided to let everyone play...i just dont have the heart/nuts to tell people no especially when they have proven to be good players in other games i am running and or i have know them for over 25 years...so make your final tweaks and we will get started..

Here are some ground rules and how i anticipate things to go

1. This is a very powerful group of characters...there are going to be problems and a lot of difficutl mechanical issues to be worked out...so let's all be patient as everyone get's to know their character and how he best functions..

2. I expect a post every 3 days......i know real life gets in the way at times..and bites us int he ass....but at least pop in and say.....hey busy.......my character is off doing this or just picking his nose.....computer issues are of course another matter all together and totally acccetptable  just shoot me an emial on wiki and let me know whats up when you can

3. A character who dies in this game is going to be dead unless you can get him raised somehow...and given the location and setting this will be very difficult to do.....so think things thru.........

4. Be Nice....we are not sitting at a table where we can read each others body language,, so think your comment thru before you make them........especially if you have not gamed or played with the person before......they do no know how you intend your comment so a smiley face or something prefacing it is encourgaged to let them know your intentions..

5. If you have an issue with a player use wiki to contact me..lets keep the squaqblles off the main board where people can read them and get their dander up or feelngs hurt....If I feel it is an issue then i will attempt a resolution either in game or via emails..and if necessay i am going to be a hard ass and just kill the charcter if it becoming a problem withing the game itself....better to have one pissed off player than 5 other miserable players who just let a gamee go because they dont like the drama

6. The game is going to be a world building game much like civilization, hero's of might and magic, warcraft etc......your job is to build a thriving colony and deal with the construction of it's defenses, builidngs etc....this is going to make for a tedious game at times dealing with mundane issues such as farming, allocationg of resources, finances etc......so if you dont want to deal with or get bored with it...just tell me and we can retire your character....

7. This is an unexplored continent..no ones with the exception of the d'shai empire had any real useful information so dont feel like your blind...it is part of the setting.

8. Lets all use wiki to communicate with each other either as an email or as a discussion thread...i will create one for general discussion so we can at some point retire this thread....and allow each campaign to be seperated for the easier flow of information...

9. We have a lot of varied personalites etc and given the number of druids in the party and the clerics as well as the racial tensions and prejudices,i expect all the players to be true to their religion and racial attidues...this is going to create a lot of interparty strain at times i know...but part of the logic behind the colony game is to get charcters into interacting and the compromisng and builiding a "better world"...So the clerics are going to be distrustfull of the druids, the druids are going to dispise the clerics and the dwarves are going to be looked on with suspicion by everyone......now i dont expect your charcters to be an ass about it but they should consider these things as the begin to interact with each other and start the process of building the colony. Remember you are all very powerful and have been selected for this..so your going to have an ego..confidence in your ability etc...

10.HAVE FUN.....dont be afraid to step outside the box with your character a little and dont be afraid to explore his powers etc  even if it slows down the game somewhat....characters can have many things going on at the same time unless your out scouting or adventruing....so feel free to have three or four projects going on at the same time...likewise just because someone else is building a sawmill or flour mill does not mean that your charcter can not also build one....it is a colony.....you have a chance to build an empire for yourself or become a major player.......so take advantage of it...

11. I am going to use the honor system in this game.....use invisible castle to roll the dice but dont post the links...just tell me the number of if you hit and the damage......we are all adults here so i dont feel like i have to know or check up on you....having said that...if i do ever feel i need to check up and find you have been a bad player..then blue bolts from heaven will be generated ......

12. Input is  more than welcome..if you have an idea or a neat hook tell me about it..perhaps we can use it.......this is as much your game as it is mine..so as players you need to be involved.......

Just random thougths from a coffee wired dm......looking forward to it guys.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Discussion Threads*

I just created the discussion thread for all the campaings then I begin to wonder if it would not be easier to just create a page entitled General Discussion and link it to the correct campaign that way people could just click and see recent changes...which one do you think will work best?


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> I just created the discussion thread for all the campaings then I begin to wonder if it would not be easier to just create a page entitled General Discussion and link it to the correct campaign that way people could just click and see recent changes...which one do you think will work best?



 I think a discussion page for each campaign will be best.  Especially for those of us who are not involved in all of your ten thousand campaigns.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Wikiness*

Okay if you have not already joined the wiki space your need to do so by Saturday..


----------



## Neurotic

*Separate discussion threads*

I think separate threads would be better. There is notify feature on page change so we can all get updated with only those we select.

I will create a cohort ASAP, it is spellthief female, Freda Sandblade from desert (is there a map of Four Lands on-line? Are there any true deserts?). Her weapon(s) would be kukri and hand crossbow. Her usual use of steal spell ability is to have allied casters cast personal spells on themselves and then take over...with permission of course. She is mage-slayer just as Randal is, hence initial attraction...

Could any of dwarven casters create belt of dwarven kind? I'll write up mesh hooks for dwarven characters they can then select if they want to share history.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Neurotic,

There's a map of the Four Lands on the Wiki.  It's in 'The Four Lands' section.

Pandak cannot create the Belt of Dwarvenkind - he's got the spell, just not the caster level (he's only an 11th level Wizard).  He'll be happy to cast the spell if Conrad doesn't have it and will create the belt for you, though.


----------



## Dracomeander

Neurotic & Mowgli,

Conrad has no trouble creating the Belt. The spell is a staple of clerics. I am hoping to get Pandak to permanize the Tongues spell for Conrad eventually. Clerics don't get that primary spells to make those personal enhancements last. have to wait to use Miracle and hope the Deity agrees that it is needed before a cleric can permanize anything. :-(


----------



## Nightbreeze

I have never been fan to permanent spells...the idea of sacrificing xp and then getting the spell dsipelled makes me shudder. Although I have no problem in using tons of xp-using spells, like limited wish and so on.


----------



## Neurotic

*Belt of dwarven kind*

Can we then agree that pair of renowned dwarven crafters created Belt of dwarven kind and adamantine (oh, blasphemy) studded leather armor for human who helped their company of Bright Axes revitalize an old silver (mithril?) mine?

The company lead by two most prominent rangers today (Pandak Kaswitikan and Conrad Ironstar) entered the mines and found them protected by a spell to forbid entrance to dwarves. While rangers attempted to bring the field down, human protected them from harpy song. Once protection fell it was hard for company fighting flying foes, but eventualy they prevailed, another human, intense girl not yet full twenty winters, killed their sorcerous leader in pair with their famous scout and sorcerer Pandak Kaswitikan.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Works for me!  Draco?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dming*

Okay dwarves and such......i am going to allow that backstory but that is about the extent...dwarves would not under almost any circumstance allow humans access to their mining regions etc...so this would have to be a  very very rare occurence and the fact that a human was able to penetrate that far into the dwarven homeland and be allowed to leave alive even more so.....

FYI: after the creation of the belt, the dwarves would consider the debit setteled and owe nothing more to the human........


----------



## Dracomeander

Apparently JA has put his stamp of approval on it so who am I to say no. I was going to bring up the points JA mentioned, but it works for a tie in, I guess.

One change though if you can stand it. Conrad would not use Adamantine in such an inferior style of armor. If the recipient was allowed an armor of Adamantine, the lightest he would work would be an Adamantine Chain Shirt.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dwarves*

Conrad is right about the admatine....and i dont think the other dwarves would allow a human to leave with either adamatine or mithril...so your going to have to choose another metal..........remember how the dwarves coveted mithril in the LOTR and it would be even worse with adamatine....no dwarve would willing surrender either metal into the hands of a human...


----------



## Scotley

Aeric of Greyfern didn't make the cut as a Druid and Ranger type if not out and out ranger and has been replaced by Alvar Escobedo Swashbucker12/Bard9/Human Paragon3. If you happen to look over the new character and think 'Conquistador' you are on the right track. Apologies to Neurotic for cutting in on the Bard action, but he's only a 9th level Bard and the two characters don't have too much else in common beyond a really high Charisma. We took very different design paths. We only took one spell in common other than cantrips. Anyway, with Alvar I tried to bring some melee power to the party, but still be useful to the Colony when we aren't fighting.


----------



## Leif

Aww, does this mean that Hennett is the only Druid/Ranger??     Darn!!!

I am reminded of the comedian I saw on the Comedy Channel not too awfully long ago wh did a bit about going to a car dealership and insisting that the salesman ONLY call him  "El Conquistador!"


----------



## Neurotic

*Dwarves*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> dwarves would not under *almost any circumstance  * allow humans access to their mining regions




Spell forbiddance created especialy to hold dwarves at bay and to prevent their (or any other) magic to pass through. They'd be forced to use outside force. Minimum would be one who can hold his own on the other side of the barrier until said barrier could be brought down.



> etc...so this would have to be a  very very rare occurence and the fact that a human was able to penetrate that far into the dwarven homeland and be allowed to leave alive even more so.....



So, if they have to rely on outside force, who's better then bard to countersong harpies, who is also known to be able fighter, has no strong affiliations to human organisations or fixed home...and that can be 'bought' to stay silent about the spell variation that many human organisation would literally kill for.

I dislike chain shirt as almost medium armor, but if it is all I can get then I'll take it...I'd still prefer studded leather even if it means acquiring it some other way with only belt of dwarven kind being a reward.


I don't think Belt of dwarven kind would be made just for anybody. It is much easier to compensate with gems or such then to create item that allows wearer to influence dwarves more easily. Or simply to kill the one instead of thanks (but I don't think this is dwarven way)...so I'd propose another tack. Somehow (we need to work out details) THIS human is trusted by dwarves. (Maybe I can take level or two or three from Stonebonded from Races of Stone? )


----------



## J. Alexander

*Neurotic*

Hey i dont to be a hard ass about this..but while i am willing to give a little  what your proposing overall does not fit into the racial relations as they exist in the four lands...which is one of the reasons you do have mines etc that have been abaondoned or closed off to dwarves thus the reason the dwarves are sending two of their own out to look for new sources of metal etc.

I will go to the extent that their was some interaction and that your aid was necessay but to say the dwarves recurite you etc is just not plausiable...

Let me drink a cup of coffee and think this out


----------



## Neurotic

*Enjoy*

Enjoy your cofee then, we'll hammer it out eventualy.

I can always take dwarven language instead of using item and take another magic item...in history I inluded initialy part in which Randal had contact with dwarves early because his parents traveled far and wide (and THEY might be known enough to dwarves, without Randal even realizing it)


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> Aww, does this mean that Hennett is the only Druid/Ranger??     Darn!!!
> 
> I am reminded of the comedian I saw on the Comedy Channel not too awfully long ago wh did a bit about going to a car dealership and insisting that the salesman ONLY call him  "El Conquistador!"




I suppose he'd make a pretty good used car salesman with a 20 charisma too.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> I suppose he'd make a pretty good used car salesman with a 20 charisma too.



Just put him in a LOUD plaid blazer and give him a Power Comb-Over!


----------



## Neurotic

*Suggestio nto Scotley*

You might replace one of Performance skills with Perform(Dancing) so you can use Battledancer feat...also, Randal doesn't have dancing and usually doesn't sing being more of a historian then entertainer...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Okay dwarves and such......i am going to allow that backstory but that is about the extent...dwarves would not under almost any circumstance allow humans access to their mining regions etc...so this would have to be a  very very rare occurence and the fact that a human was able to penetrate that far into the dwarven homeland and be allowed to leave alive even more so.....
> 
> FYI: after the creation of the belt, the dwarves would consider the debit setteled and owe nothing more to the human........




On the other hand, Pandak's express mission _is_ to build more trusting relations between Dwarves and humans.  This sounds like a major feather in his diplomatic cap!



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Hey i dont to be a hard ass about this..but while i am willing to give a little  what your proposing overall does not fit into the racial relations as they exist in the four lands...which is one of the reasons you do have mines etc that have been abaondoned or closed off to dwarves thus the reason the dwarves are sending two of their own out to look for new sources of metal etc.
> 
> I will go to the extent that their was some interaction and that your aid was necessay but to say the dwarves recurite you etc is just not plausiable...
> 
> Let me drink a cup of coffee and think this out




Remember also that Pandak _is_ that rare Dwarf who recognizes that for any progress in relations to be made both sides have to give a little.  While most Dwarves would see it as perfectly logical to refuse humans all access to their lands in response to the humans barring them from sources of precious metal, some recognize that allowing limited access - especially if it helps the Dwarves open up a new source of quality material - could be an early step in renewing relations.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Backstory*

A rare dwarf huh............okay   i give........but not on the metals ............no matter how helpful i just cant envision them given up mitrhil or adamitate.


----------



## Neurotic

*Adamantine*

So, I cannot have non-magic adamantine light armor? There is no way to obtain it from dwarves and cannot be bought or found in human lands


----------



## Nightbreeze

I have a question for Lazybones:

At the wikispace, there is a son of a wealthy merchant, willing to invest in the new colony. How much are they going to invest, and how much could a noble, or a merchant, invest? I am asking just because I'd like to know how big is my investment pool (15k-20k) , compared with theirs.

Furthermore: is there already in the Southern lands the idea about the joint-stock company? Meaning multiple merchant investing in an enterprise, getting a percentile of any gains that it would yield?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Comments*

Neurotic
I am not trying to be an ass okay but what your asking for would be the stuff kings and or great nobels would have.....it would just not be avaiable unless it were truly an old family heriloom taken from the dwarves some time ago....and I can not envision the dwarves readily parting with any.

I really do appreciate how you guys are thinking about your characters etc...and while i am willing to fuge a little on the personal interaction front..i just dont feel i can give on the metals portion as that is what makes the races unique and rare...

Sorry

Nightbreeze
Lazybones?

As far at the son of the wealthy merchant and the others they are all NPC's yet to be introduced to the party..i was just trying to get infomration up on the space for you guys to cross reference when play started.

Yes a joint stock company concept does exist as well as something very similar to Lloyds of London and then again you have the Great Banking HOuses.

15k to 20k is a respectable amount for sure.....


----------



## J. Alexander

*Comments*

Scotley
I nixed mithril etc  so you need to change your brestplate..

Everyone
Given that i have made mithril and such extremely rare I think it reasonable to assume that it forced the develepoment of high quality steel   so thinking about folded swords and toledo/damascus steel I will allow steel breastplates that due to their forging are only 1/2 a heavy as their traditionaly counterparts.


----------



## Leif

*Sorry, JA*

I managed once again to bite off more than I can chew.  I am already lost as far as keeping up with The Colony is concerned, and it will only get worse from here, so I'd better withdraw from the game while I can do so without causing much of a ripple.  You had too many druids, anyway, right?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Leif*

We dont strat till saturday ...so not behind at all...and actually not really scotely bowed out as a druid so that only leaves one in addition to you...

so feel free to stay..but i can respect being busy as heck so if not this one then the next one for sure..


----------



## Leif

Ok.     I'll try to get caught up on wiki study tonight, then.  I really do like Hennett a lot, despite the name thingy.

So... nevermind.  Reports of my withdrawal have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Leif*

I think you will like the pace of this game, it is going to be kinda slow and tedious at times as you build the colony so lots of time for thought etc...


----------



## Scotley

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Scotley
> I nixed mithril etc  so you need to change your brestplate..
> 
> Everyone
> Given that i have made mithril and such extremely rare I think it reasonable to assume that it forced the develepoment of high quality steel   so thinking about folded swords and toledo/damascus steel I will allow steel breastplates that due to their forging are only 1/2 a heavy as their traditionaly counterparts.




But do they count as light armor like Mithril ones? Otherwise I'll need to step down to chainshirt. Which is a real shame for my conquistador image.


----------



## Scotley

Neurotic said:
			
		

> You might replace one of Performance skills with Perform(Dancing) so you can use Battledancer feat...also, Randal doesn't have dancing and usually doesn't sing being more of a historian then entertainer...




Cool, I'll check it out. I'm not familiar with that one.


----------



## Leif

Can any of you remarkably talented gents craft a suit of magical leather armor that protects as well as suit of magical armor of a heavier nature that wouldn't violate the armor restrictions of a druid?  Apparently, Hennett will be with you after all.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:
			
		

> Can any of you remarkably talented gents craft a suit of magical leather armor that protects as well as suit of magical armor of a heavier nature that wouldn't violate the armor restrictions of a druid?  Apparently, Hennett will be with you after all.




Pandak doesn't work much with leather as far as the making of the actual suit, but he's willing to enchant armor made of just about anything as long as he's capable.  Aren't there other exotic materials druids can use for armor?  Darkwood, or animal scales of various sorts?


----------



## Leif

I suppose that either of the exotic materials that you name would be acceptable, pending DM approval, of course. (hint, hint, JA!)  To my knowledge, the only druidic restriction is "No Metal Armor."


----------



## J. Alexander

*Armor*

Scotley
As i nixed mithril i may be willling to go so far as an enchanment that allows it to be treated as light armor......:

LEIF
Certainly there would be scales or such availabe like that...


----------



## Nightbreeze

Umm.sorry, JA, I was thinking about one of the storyhours while I was writing that and wrote the name of the author instead of yours.

I have a very, very complex idea about a joint stock - limited goal company...I'll have to send you a brief description of my idea and then I will settle on expanding it in details.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Company*

Gee i dont know... a joint stock company...various shareholders,  proxy fights .....i dont know if i am capable of dealing with that .......


----------



## Leif

*Armor from Pandak*

Yeah, I could definitely see enchanted dragon hide armor offering considerably more protection that just leather armor.  The trick is getting the hide without having to kill the dragon!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Armor*

See that is a common fault in thinking..does not have to be dragon hide it could be from a giant snake, a naga or something unusaly with smaller scales...use you imignation


----------



## Leif

*Armor for Hennett*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> See that is a common fault in thinking..does not have to be dragon hide it could be from a giant snake, a naga or something unusaly with smaller scales...use you imignation



Excellent point, sir!  Naga hide does indeed sound just like it would fit the bill.  Or maybe the scaly hide from a chimera's dragon head (that is much smaller than the real thing).  Or maybe gorgon hide?  Pandak?  Any thoughts?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Armour*

Ever thought about a fire salamander ?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Out of the Box*

Guys

While i know i proably seemed like an ass about the mithril and other metals it was done to get you into thinking outside the box a little to find or have crafted a servicalbe magic item that while having standard properites was made from somthing other than mithril etc.........ie a dragon horn bow.........a cloak made from the  fur of a magical beast .......etc


----------



## Leif

*Hennett's Armor*



			
				J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Ever thought about a fire salamander ?



That has great potential!  Actually, I looked at a Gorgon, though, and they have pretty formidable hide, too.  (+11 natural armor.)  Fire salamanders are intelligent, aren't they?  I sure don't want to wear the hide of anything that I might encounter that would recognize where I got the armor and have a grudge against me because of it!


----------



## J. Alexander

*What*

No way that would never happen in a campaing that i run...now would it


----------



## Leif

Wellllllllll, no, I guess not.....
:\


----------



## Neurotic

*Randal*

No problem JA, I just wanted something unusual to wear.

Druids, what about turtle shell plate? 

I'll think on something suitably exotic to wear as studded leather...


----------



## Nightbreeze

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Gee i dont know... a joint stock company...various shareholders,  proxy fights .....i dont know if i am capable of dealing with that .......




Nope. I will explain that later, but it won't be the joint stock company that we are all used to see. It main purpose would be to reinvest (almost) all profits, and by its internal law the company can invest only in the new colony. Furthermore, the control would remain mainly in the first investitors, therefore me and maybe some other (maybe the duke of Sunbridge, if I manage to convince him).

I'll hammer in the details later.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Wicked Laughter*

Nightbreeze
Sure go ahead and draw up your little company......put in all the littel rules you want etc......make it super hard for the dm to harass you about it ...............oh i think i am going to have so much fun...

Neurotic
Thanks

Leif
Remeber this is unexplored territory you may just have a race of ninja turtles running around he recongize turtl shell armor...gee would that not be fun..


----------



## Leif

*Salamander hide armor*

If I had armor made from the hide of a Salamander, would the material by itself act as Armor of Fire Resistance?    

And, if I used Gorgon hide, would that give me a save bonus vs. petrification, say +2 or +3?

I'll be sure to keep TWO eyes peeled for irate ninja turtles.


----------



## Nightbreeze

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Nightbreeze
> Sure go ahead and draw up your little company......put in all the littel rules you want etc......make it super hard for the dm to harass you about it ...............oh i think i am going to have so much fun...




Actually I will probably wait for the IC thread to start (in few hours ). I may want it to have a tight relationship with the government of the new colony.


----------



## J. Alexander

*And were off to the Colony*

Here is the main thread for The Colony

Remember lets keep the discussion etc in wiki if we can....but this thread will still conintued to be used for easy acess.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4054878#post4054878


----------



## J. Alexander

*And were off in Divine Avengers*

Sorry i ran out of time to come up with an individual reason.backroung for you to be at the service...i ran out of time

so here we are



http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4046593#post4046593


----------



## Neurotic

*Wiki*

What's up with wikispaces? I get empty pages, only one I can see is home page, all links on the left return empty white page


----------



## Leif

*wiki*

I don't know, it's behaving strangley for me, too.  Every so often wikispaces has a short spell like this, but it'll most likely be fixed shortly.  I wouldn't worry too much about it.  My other wikis are also having the same problem.


----------



## Leif

Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.

Leif


----------



## Nightbreeze

Leif said:
			
		

> Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.
> 
> Leif



 Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Leif

Nightbreeze said:
			
		

> Hope you feel better soon.



Thanks!  I hope that all of you guys have better luck avoiding this disease.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Sickely Players*

Hope you get to feeling better and just think that is an advantage of play by post ..you cant give it to us


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:
			
		

> Just a note to let you know that my posting will be impaired for the next few days, due to illness.  I have the dreaded non-specific flu-like bug, but the test for flu was negative.
> 
> Leif




I think you've got what I've got - been on the couch for 3 days and this is the first time I've felt like even looking, much less posting.  I'll post as I can, but I think it'll be spotty for a few days at least.


----------



## Rhun

For what it is worth, I feel great. And I'm back from my vacation.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> For what it is worth, I feel great. And I'm back from my vacation.



I'm proud for you.  I hope you didn't just jinx yourself by saying so, though....


----------



## Neurotic

*Cohort*

JA, would you allow Ring of Tatooing for my cohort in Colony game? Essentially, it would cast conjuration spell she cannot cast herself three times a day...

May she also have 5 magic items allowed for PCs? She IS 10th level and should have at least some.

Would you allow her to have tiny or fine petrified creature as statue? Would that count as magic item?


----------



## J. Alexander

*Cohorts*

Cohorts are allowed 2 magic items.....


Neurotic - let me look into the ring of tatooing....is it in the core books i requested you guys stay to..more or less


----------



## Neurotic

*Magic items*

Ring of tatooing is item that casts 3/day Create Magic Tatoo from Spell Compendium.

The spell grants small benefits (bonuses to saves or skill or abilities) for 24 hours.

The spell is Conjuration and is thus forbidden to Spellthieves. Ergo, she needs the item to cast it.

But, since only two items are allowed, I believe this one will have to wait for later development and our local enchanters.


Also, upon re-reading character and feats I spotted something I missed initially, so I require your ruling. Mage slayer and all feats in it's chain have special: reduces caster level by four. Initialy I read it as it means that spells are easier to dispel, I have hard time dispeling others and saves are easier (things that involve caster check)...but now I think it is meant that everything that is tied to caster level is reduced (duration, area, effects, range...)...If that is so, I believe it too much of a cost for two feats - even if they are not cumulative it is four levels of caster for relatively small advantage.

May I exchange those if you rule that they affect all casting properties?

I'm sorry to be bother so late into the game, as I said I haven't had much time before Feb  15th...


----------



## J. Alexander

*Rulings*

Okay the ring of tatoo is approved.

I need to read the feats and see how they appear to interact


----------



## Neurotic

*Feats*

Feats are in complete arcane. Mage slayer prevents defensive casting, opening caster to attacks of opportunity and bonus to will save...


----------



## Nightbreeze

Well, there is a little bit of confusion regarding the money. I'll try to recap it.

First of all, all of us had 62.000 gold royals to buy magic items and such. Any money left after the purchase of magic and mundane item is converted into silver pennies: 25 for each gold royal. The reason of this strange conversion (normally it's 100sp for 1gr) is that the initial amount of gold was intended to give us magic (and exceptionally rare in this world) items.

Therefore, we have two money transfers. First, they give us 2500 gp and then they require 30.000 gp for the patent, although we only have to give 5000 as the others can be loaned. 

Now, JA forgot about the monetary conversion, so either he meant those sums in golden royals or in silver pennies.

1) He meant it in golden royals. Each of you has to provide 2500 gr, aka 250.000 silver pennies, aka 10000 of gp left after the initial purchase of items. That is a really huge sum, so I don't think this is the case. So we have option 2)

2) He meant it in silver pennies. Thus, you have to pay 2500 silver pennies, aka 100 gp left after the initial purchase. This is not very much, but if you have more money, you can spent the full 30000 silver pennies (1200 gp converted), in order to avoid the payment of interest.

Some of you may have left a lot of golden pieces (like me), and now, multiplying by 25, they sit on a mountain of silver coins. The reason is easily explained: we were chosen not only because of our skills and reputations: they knew that we are rich and they thought that it would be better for the colony if we were interested and invested in its success.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Money*

I have addressed some of the questions in the Main Colony Thread so check there on patents etc.


----------



## Neurotic

*Magic items*

Mage bane weapon can be tweaked quite easily: 
1) increase modifier to +3 OR
2) limit it's effects so that creature needs to have spell slots instead of magical ability. This would remove most aberrations, most dragons and generaly most monsters without class...

Normal bane weapons are +2 if I'm not mistaken, same for aligned weapons.

I'd increase holy to +3 and drop unholy to +1 in good campaigns as there is little use for good chars against evil opponents to use unholy items...


Now for questions about cohort. With only two items, I'm facing rough choice of selecting two from five. I need your ruling on the following item:

Gauntlets of infinite blades:
as a swift action unlimited per day user can get dagger ready in hand.
By expending 1 charge it becomes +3 dagger
By expending 3 charges it becomes +3 seeking dagger
By expending all 5 charges it becomes +3 seeking dagger of opponent type bane

What if user wants to throw such daggers? Can he conjure up two or three as his attacks permit? Daggers last for three rounds, but if they are thrown it becomes irrelevant...I remember there is limit to swift actions to 1 per round in which case you can throw/get only one dagger per round...

These are items that are in consideration:
Deathstrike bracer 5000gp
Gauntlets of infinite blades 6500gp
Angelhelm 10000gp
Ring of mystic defiance 7500gp


----------



## Scotley

I'm going to be away from my computer until Saturday evening. Please npc my characters as needed.


----------



## Pyrex

Neurotic said:
			
		

> 2) limit it's effects so that creature needs to have spell slots instead of magical ability. This would remove most aberrations, most dragons and generaly most monsters without class...




This is what the most current version of the Mage Bane property (as of the Magic Item Compendium) does.

However, note that most dragons do actually have Sorcerer caster levels, so it'll still work against them.  It does remove most of the outsiders and abberations with SLA's though.


----------



## Leif

JA:

Hope everything is going well for your grandmother!  She'll be in our thoughts!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> Hope everything is going well for your grandmother!  She'll be in our thoughts!




What he said! Best wishes to you and your grandmother, JA.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Thanks*

Thanks guys..but it is a matter of time now...we made the tough calls today before i came back to tulsa......doctor said it could either be tomrrow or ten days....but there was nothing that they could do short of a miracle....so we moved her to the hospice floor......and dialed back the oxygen and orderd the painkillers for her..


----------



## Pyrex

Ouch, that's rough.  Sorry man.


----------



## Neurotic

*Grandparents*

Yes, tough luck.

Best wishes for you and your family. And easy days for her


----------



## Lou

*new level in DA game*

JA-How do we handle our new level in the Divine Avengers?

HP?  Max as before?  roll?
What about new abilities?

Should we message you on wiki for approval, or do you want us to post here for approval?


----------



## J. Alexander

*New Level DA*

Go for max hit points and the abilites will become effective almost immediately for your character.....i have an plot hook coming up that will reflect why the characters were leveled up...and there will be no combat until it happens so go ahead and update your sheets to reflect it.


----------



## Leif

I should have played in Divine Avengers, too!  How come everybody else has all the fun???    :\


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:
			
		

> I should have played in Divine Avengers, too!  How come everybody else has all the fun???    :\




Your time will come. By my count we are only 3 or 4 ogres and a few dozen orcs from a level in southern operatives. Of course we have to survive the battle first...


----------



## Pyrex

I'll be out-of-town and offline for the next two weeks or so (4/18 through 5/4) while in the caribbean for my wedding and honeymoon.    

Please feel free to NPC my character in my absence as I'll likely be to busy snorkling to spend any time (web) surfing.


----------



## Leif

CONGRATULATIONS!!  *snif* It makes me so proud to see my brother so happy! hehehe  Seriously, I wish you a lifetime of peace and happiness with your bride.  May you have twenty thousand children and never fight one single time!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> May you have twenty thousand children




Now that sounds like a curse if I've ever heard one! 



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> and never fight one single time!




And that sounds really boring. 


Seriously, though: Congrats, Pyrex. May "for better or worse" be far better than worse.


----------



## Pyrex

I hope we have significantly less than 20000 kids.  

Thanks for the well-wishes, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Leif

15,000???
14,000???
    

Ok, ok, I admit that my wishes for Pyrex's perpetual marital peace and also for 20,000 little Pyrexes are pretty much mutually exclusive.  But it can be such a happy and rewarding permanent insanity!  Or so I've heard.....


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:
			
		

> But it can be such a happy and rewarding permanent insanity!  Or so I've heard.....




That is what I have heard as well...but I've yet to experience any such thing.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> That is what I have heard as well...but I've yet to experience any such thing.



Well...... my brief forays into "marital bliss"(?) both easily substantiate the "insanity" part.  It's the "happy and rewarding" part that's problematic for me.

But this is a Happy Time for Pyrex!!  Forget all that bad stuff!


----------



## J. Alexander

*Congrats*

Congrats Pyrex...

And just because your off to your wedding  i promise not to get your character into to much mischief........

Best luck and fond memories......


----------



## Nightbreeze

Congratulations, man! May you many daughters (they smell better than sons, anyway)


----------



## Scotley

Pyrex, congrats and best wishes!

As I approach my tenth anniversary this year, I can honestly say marriage is a wonderful thing. It does take work and compromise, but it is worth the effort that is required.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Yep*

Yep.. I often am very envious of my married friends and the happiness of domestic bliss they exude with spouse and kids...that is until i hear about the Honey do list taped to the refrigator and being sent out at odd hours to buy femenin hygiene products


----------



## Leif

*Marital "Bliss"(?)*

Having made two abortive attempts to achieve the fabled status of "marital bliss," I have come to the conclusion that it is indeed attainable, but I'm not certain that I will ever get there.  I am, however, continually on the lookout for compatible partners.  I do fear that the fact that I am always looking may be the very thing that sabotages my attempts to achieve the goal.  Oh, well, live and learn, I guess.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

My experience has been that Marital Bliss is not _always_ blissful - mine waxes and wanes, and the more time we put in the more we tend to gravitate toward 'Marital Comfort' with occasional outbreaks of 'Bliss.'  

In college (and for several years after) I never really pictured myself as the marrying type, but after 12 years (next month) I still wouldn't go back if you paid me.  Seems I'm made for marriage after all . . .


----------



## J. Alexander

*Bliss*

Mowgli
Only because you lucked out and truly got a keeper who likes having you underfoot......


----------



## Nightbreeze

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Mowgli
> Only because you lucked out and truly got a keeper who likes having you underfoot......



 Bwaha.


----------



## Neurotic

*Marital Bliss*

My experience is that there are ups and downs as in all things in life. I think we are now settled in more or less comfortable zone after 10 years together and 3 years of marriage resulting in baby twins.

I can still see there could be problems in the future as my wife and I don't see everything eye to eye, but compared to what we've been through we are now stable...

Congratulations!


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Mowgli
> Only because you lucked out and truly got a keeper who likes having you underfoot......



Sorry, JA, I disagree that luck had anything to do with it.  I think Mowgli is to be commended for his wise choice of a bride, and his very excellent offspring.  And kudos to you, too, Neurotic!  My own choices in the "wife department" have been, shall we say, less wise.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Leif said:
			
		

> Sorry, JA, I disagree that luck had anything to do with it.  I think Mowgli is to be commended for his wise choice of a bride, and his very excellent offspring.




Thank you for your kind words, sir!  I like to think it's a fair mix of persistance (I chased her 'till she caught me) and luck (She chose me!  Holy crap!).

Congrats to you as well, Neurotic.  10 and 3, with twins.  I actually hoped for twins, but now that I've got the one I'm just not sure I'd have lived through it.


----------



## Lou

Congratulations, Pyrex!  I wish you many years of happiness.  I only give one piece of advice to newlyweds:  Don't take advice from others on how to have a happy marriage, figure it out yourselves.

You guys make me feel old.  I will have been married 19 years next month, and my eldest daughter is 14, starting high school in the fall.  And I'm going bald....  I've got maybe 2-3 years before I look like my grandfather.  At least my wife doesn't pay any attention to people who ask her how she stays married to me.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

OK, that makes _me_ feel old - I remember your wedding!


----------



## Scotley

Hell I remember Lou's wedding better than my own. But that's another story which I blame in part on certain DM's around here.


----------



## Dracomeander

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OK, that makes _me_ feel old - I remember your wedding!




No, you don't really start feeling old until the children of your friends - whose weddings you attended - start getting married. I've attended three of those.


Congrats! Pyrex. Wish you and your intended all the best.


----------



## Rhun

Hell, I just turned 33 and I feel old, and I'm still single and sans children. What does that mean?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hell, I just turned 33 and I feel old, and I'm still single and sans children. What does that mean?



That means you're in the prime of your life son!!  Live it up while you can!  I'm a few months shy of 41, double divorced, no kids, no prospects.  If it wasn't for DnD, I would have no life at all!  (Sad, ain't it?)


----------



## Leif

And while I'm thinking about it:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY (a couple of days early) TO SCOTLEY!! 

               

(I remembered in time for once!  yay, me!)


----------



## Scotley

Thank you sir. 41 years come the 29th. 

And remember third time is the charm! Next marriage will be a winner.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:
			
		

> And remember third time is the charm! Next marriage will be a winner.



Hmmm, you could be right.  Assuming, of course, that there IS EVER a third time.....  Frankly, I'm not entirely convinced that I would seek a third term of office.  It would almost absolutely be necessary that a very long courtship precede said nuptials.


----------



## J. Alexander

*hmmm*

Well at 40 i think i am going to be more or less a confirmed bachelor...but then again I have always more or less said i would proably marry late in life...who knows..i just need someone who can tolerate my moody/bitchy ways to sweep me off my feet.


----------



## Rhun

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Well at 40 i think i am going to be more or less a confirmed bachelor...but then again I have always more or less said i would proably marry late in life...who knows..i just need someone who can tolerate my moody/bitchy ways to sweep me off my feet.





I am amazed by how much I have in common with JA. LOL. He is like my long-lost brother.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:
			
		

> I am amazed by how much I have in common with JA. LOL. He is like my long-lost brother.



Rhun, are you absolutely sure that you didn't really grow up around NE Arkansas?  I think I've said this before, but it bears repeating:  You seem like you would be a perfect match for the little group of us that grew up playing D&D at JA's and at Scotley's houses.  (Primarily JA, Scotley, Mowgli, and me.)


----------



## Redclaw

Are any of you around N*W* Arkansas now?  I'm moving to fayetteville in a few months and I'm hoping to find a good face to face group down there.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Fayettville*

Redclaw,
I am in Tulsa more or less these days which is only like 90 minutes away so not that far..as for gaming groups i have never really looked....


----------



## Leif

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Are any of you around N*W* Arkansas now?  I'm moving to fayetteville in a few months and I'm hoping to find a good face to face group down there.



Yeah, I just found out when you did that JA is in Tulsa "pretty much" now.  Who knew??  And, furthermore, Mowgli's family maintains a vacation cabin on a lake on the west side of North Central Arkansas, which is not all that far from Fayetteville, but in the opposite direction from Tulsa.  A bunch of us retreated there for a weekend of gaming several months ago, and it was a blast.  Driving across nothern Arkansas from west to east or east to west is not as easy as it would seem to be.  See, they got these things they call the Ozark Mountains.  As mountains go, they're pretty low and wimpy, but they can still make driving a chore.  But, all things considered, it'd be worth it to game with a new face.  Keep us posted, ok?  And, anyway, you'll probably find a group in Fayette-nam pretty easily, so you may not have time for us! 
Leif


----------



## Redclaw

Thanks, guys.  I intend to stay active here, so I'm sure we'll keep in touch.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Dont Blame ME*

Dont blame me for going to Tulsa now.....i can't help it if the State of Ok has it's act together about Medicare Advantage plans and how it can really help the state's budget unlike Arkansas and it's dam near socialist polices............hmmm well yeah you can...i cant help it cause i am a greedy person and follow the money


----------



## Lou

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Are any of you around N*W* Arkansas now?  I'm moving to fayetteville in a few months and I'm hoping to find a good face to face group down there.




What would make someone move to Fayetteville from Massachusetts?  New job?  Tired of the ocean?  Running away from a bad relationship? When I lived in north-central Pennsylvania, no one there would have dreamed of moving to Arkansas.   New Jersey or Ohio, maybe, but not Arkansas.

And the cops give nasty speeding tickets between Tulsa and NW Arkansas!  It was dark, almost midnight, and I missed the drop in the speed limit.  Just because I had Florida plates on a sports car with smoked out windows, they thought I was a drug dealer.  You could hear his disappointment in only being able to give me a speeding ticket.


----------



## Rhun

Lou said:
			
		

> What would make someone move to Fayetteville from Massachusetts?  New job?  Tired of the ocean?  Running away from a bad relationship? When I lived in north-central Pennsylvania, no one there would have dreamed of moving to Arkansas.   New Jersey or Ohio, maybe, but not Arkansas.




Loan sharks. 



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> And the cops give nasty speeding tickets between Tulsa and NW Arkansas!  It was dark, almost midnight, and I missed the drop in the speed limit.  Just because I had Florida plates on a sports car with smoked out windows, they thought I was a drug dealer.  You could hear his disappointment in only being able to give me a speeding ticket.




I remember when I was younger and had my long, luxurious rocker hair...the cops here in Salt Lake used to pull me over on a weekly basis just because they thought I was causing trouble. I guess driving a rocker camaro didn't really help, either.


----------



## Redclaw

Lou said:
			
		

> What would make someone move to Fayetteville from Massachusetts?



My wife is heading back to grad school, and U of Arkansas was the best fit for her studies and our bank account.


----------



## Leif

Redclaw said:
			
		

> My wife is heading back to grad school, and U of Arkansas was the best fit for her studies and our bank account.



Best fit for her studies?  Good grief!  May I ask what in heaven's name she's studying?


----------



## Redclaw

She found herself an enthusiastic mentor who's willing to give her a fair amount of leeway in her thesis, and a huge amount of support in making it happen.  The professors she talked to at other institutions were a bit more...self-involved.


----------



## Lou

Redclaw said:
			
		

> She found herself an enthusiastic mentor who's willing to give her a fair amount of leeway in her thesis, and a huge amount of support in making it happen.  The professors she talked to at other institutions were a bit more...self-involved.




That's great!  Now tell us that the mentor is a tenured professor who has guaranteed the funding in writing....  Then tell us what area she's studying so we can 'oh and ah' over it.  

_No, I'm not bitter about my 7+ years in graduate school._  What gives you that idea?


----------



## Redclaw

Well, she's been given a fellowship for the first four years (with written documentation and everything), and the professor is tenured--he's actually the head of the department.  All in all, we're feeling pretty good about it or we wouldn't be headed so far away.

She'll be getting her PhD in biology, to add to the two masters degrees she already has.  _And no, I'm not feeling outclassed by my wife or anything.  All I've got is an M.Ed._


----------



## Leif

Redclaw said:
			
		

> She found herself an enthusiastic mentor who's willing to give her a fair amount of leeway in her thesis, and a huge amount of support in making it happen.  The professors she talked to at other institutions were a bit more...self-involved.



That's great!  Allllll of it!


----------



## Rhun

Redclaw said:
			
		

> She found herself an enthusiastic mentor who's willing to give her a fair amount of leeway in her thesis, and a huge amount of support in making it happen.  The professors she talked to at other institutions were a bit more...self-involved.





That is important. One of my best friends moved from Baltimore to Fairbanks, Alaska all because of a mentor like that.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Simple Days*

Oh for the simple days when wifes just stayed home watching the kids, baking cookies and having a hot meal for their man when they arrived home.

HMMMMMM maybe that is one of the reasons i am still singel


----------



## Leif

J. Alexander said:
			
		

> Oh for the simple days when wifes just stayed home watching the kids, baking cookies and having a hot meal for their man when they arrived home.
> 
> HMMMMMM maybe that is one of the reasons i am still singel



And that's not ALL they kept hot for their one and only man, either!  'Fraid those days are LONNNNG gone!!


----------



## Lou

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Well, she's been given a fellowship for the first four years (with written documentation and everything), and the professor is tenured--he's actually the head of the department.  All in all, we're feeling pretty good about it or we wouldn't be headed so far away.
> 
> She'll be getting her PhD in biology, to add to the two masters degrees she already has.  _And no, I'm not feeling outclassed by my wife or anything.  All I've got is an M.Ed._




That's great!  I wish her much success.  I could go on and on with advice, but if she already has two masters, she should know most of it, if she earned at least one of them in residence.  And I hope you both enjoy your time in _The Natural State_.



Not to change the subject, but JA, isn't it time to close this thread and open a new one?  It's over 1000 posts now.


----------



## Rath Lorien

If anyone is looking for gamers in Tulsa, a good friend of mine moved there about a year ago and I think he is still looking for a good group.  He is on enworld as 'der_kluge'.  He is the one that created the D&D 4e teaser doc for enworld.


----------



## J. Alexander

*Brief Absence*

Guys,

A friend of mine was killed last night in a car accident....i am headed back to arkansas and will be posting off an on...should be back to normal monday..sorry once again for the delay...seems like my personal life is getting in the way of my online life. 

JA


----------



## Rhun

Sorry to hear that JA...you have my condolences. Don't worry about us, we'll still be here when you get back.


----------



## Canaan

Rhun said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that JA...you have my condolences. Don't worry about us, we'll still be here when you get back.




Same here.


----------



## Leif

Sorry for your loss, JA.  If I can be of any assistance to you while your stuck here in Ark., be sure and let me know.  I'm in the book, and Scotley and Mowgli should have my cell #, if you don't immediately have it.


----------



## Scotley

I'm sorry for your loss man. You know where to find me if I can do anything.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

My condolences, JA - let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Dracomeander

You have my condolences as well, JA. No worries about us here. Keep yourself safe and support your friend's family.


----------



## Neurotic

*Condolences*

I'm sorry for your loss, JA. All I can offer are condolences. I wish the Reaper moves away from you.


----------



## Neurotic

*I'm back*

I'm back at work. I'll be available for daily posting and quick replies as needed.

Also, no more reading of non.formatted text in hotmail. I apologize to anyone I might have offended by reading hidden text.


----------



## Redclaw

My condolences as well, JA.  It feels hollow to offer so little, but know that it's heartfelt.


----------



## Pyrex

I have returned!

I will be posting IC in the next day or so as I have a chance to catch up.

Oh, and sorry to hear about your friend JA.


----------



## Leif

WB, Bro!


----------



## Nightbreeze

Condolences, JA.


----------



## Neurotic

*Accident*

Sorry to hear that JA, luckily you drive (or did drive) big car. Jeeps can take some punishment before collapsing. I hope you'll be OK, a car can always be replaced...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

I can't remember - are we using any conventions for HP rolls?  70% Rule or anything similar?


----------



## Scotley

I vaguely remember a 70% rule, but I'm not sure it was this game. We haven't leveled up in Southern Operatives previously.


----------



## Rhun

I believe we are using the 70% rule.


----------



## Pyrex

*goes to level Aidan*


----------



## J. Alexander

*70 percent*

Actually I think the rule was in character creation you needed a min. of 70 percent of the hit points for you character...but I dont remember saying anything about it applying to future levels ......but this time it is cool ....gotta love players who try to be sneakey


----------



## Bront

I need you to start a new thread for this.  We're trying to keep threads to a max of 1000 posts.

Thanks

Bront
PbP Mod


----------



## J. Alexander

*New Thread*

Guys

Should have done this a few weeks ago..but real life got in the way..

Here is the new thread for the OCC Comments.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4222668#post4222668


----------

